# Confirmed - lymphoma



## Noey

I'm sorry about your news. Give him a HUGE hug and tell him you love him. Take a breath and think about your plan tomorrow. It's a lot to take all at once. 

That makes for a hard day...my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I don't know anything about Lymphoma but surely others here will be able to answer your question.

I just want you to know how sorry I am for this news. You & Duke have been around as long as me and Daisy have been. 

You know I love you, Cindy. And Duke will always and forever be one of my favorites :heartbeat


----------



## Abbydabbydo

I am so, so sorry! Hugs to all of you! Hopefully something can be done.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh no... I'm so sorry. Many, many prayers coming from our house to yours. Ear rubs for Duke and hugs to you.


----------



## cham

Cindy, 

I wish I could be there with you and Duke, but I can't. But I can send my prayers and thoughts to you, and what ever research I can find.

Hugs for all of you

Nancy, Hailey and especially little bro Mitch


----------



## Oaklys Dad

So very sad to hear the news. I have worn your shoes before and do not envy the decisions you will need to make in the coming months. Our thoughts are with you and Duke. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Ljilly28

I am so sorry to hear this sorrowful news about Duke. He will be in my thoughts constantly, and I so hope his lymphoma is at a very early stage and the better type for treatment. I hope too he follows in the pawsteps of Miss Meggie and outlives the statistics with a waggty tail. I have lost three dogs to cancer - each of them so very dear to me- and I empathize with the difficulty of hearing such terrible news but then seeing your unsuspecting buddy who doesnt understand such things. . . Kisses and hugs to Duke. Spoil him like crazy. . .


----------



## amy22

Cindy, I am so very sorry to hear this sad news. Please know that Duke is in my prayers and so are you. Just go to the Tea party with Duke and have a nice day...deal with this later. I am so very sorry.....please keep us posted and if there is anything that I can do tohelp, please let me know.... xxoo


----------



## HovawartMom

I'm so sorry to hear this!.
Prayers coming from Florida!.
I so wish I could give you a hug and tell you that everything will be OK!.


----------



## gold4me

Oh my I can't imagine the pain you are going through right now. My heart is breaking for you and Duke. I will be saying many many prayers for Duke.


----------



## msdogs1976

I'm very sorry. I know it's not easy, but try to enjoy each day with him. And you may get lucky with the treatments and he goes into remission. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Alohaimee

You are in my prayers! I am so sorry to hear this. Give the strong guy a big hug from me, and a big huge one to you too.


----------



## arcane

so sorry....


----------



## lgnutah

You are in shock now. Right now, it's one day at a time. I am so sorry.


----------



## fostermom

Oh no! Good thoughts and prayers being sent to you and Duke!


----------



## Tahnee GR

I am so sorry......... You and Duke will be in my thoughts.


----------



## mybuddy

Oh Cindy

I have known you and Duke for so long. I just feel sick about this. I am just so sorry!

Duke's pic is on my brother's restaurant wall, along with so many other good friends of Buddy's. I love and smile at him whenever I see him and will be a constant reminder of what a good ...no...excellent dog he is.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.

XO
Vic and Buddy


----------



## goldencontriever3

I am so sorry for this news. We are currently dealing with this horrible disease with Tasha. She was diagnosed last November and had chemo. I know how you must feel. Take everything one day at a time. It is a lot of information at once. Please know you are in our prayers. If you have any questions that I can help with please let me know.


----------



## Debles

I am so very sorry. Will keep praying for sweet Duke and some good news for treatment.


----------



## Goldilocks

I am so very sorry to hear this. This type of diagnosis I think is everyone's worst nightmare when it comes to our beloved Goldens. I will pray for a miracle for you and your Duke. Give him lots of hugs, kisses and special treats.


----------



## Mad's Mom

I'm so sorry about Duke. Sending good thoughts and prayers your way, and Mad and I will be praying especially hard for good news from the vet on your next visit.

Hugs from Cindy and Mad.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I am sorry to read this about Duke. He will be in my thoughts.


----------



## BeauShel

I just busted out crying when I read about Dukes diagnosis. It just broke my heart. He is one of the last pups here that is a survivor of the seizures. To me it was like I got bad news again about my Beau. We will be praying for positive news from the vet on treatment options for Duke. Please give him a big hug and kiss for being such a brave boy. Prayers for you and yours. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Pointgold

Duke and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## jnmarr

I am so very sorry to hear this.. I know you must be devastated. God IS a big God.. We will be keeping him in our prayers.. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I'm worried about the seizures and how that might affect his treatment options. Does anyone have any experience with this?

Duke is one of the original fur dawgs from years ago on another forum. Cindy helped me through Daisy's first ACL surgery, Duke having had the same surgery shortly before Daisy did. Cindy and Duke have always just been there, you know? :heartbeat


----------



## mybuddy

Yeah, if it wasnt for Duke Buddy would have been abducted by aliens!

fank gawd furda dooke!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I am so sorry to read about Duke's diagnosis. I know CSU is a wonderful vet school and will take great care of you and him. The survival months you were given are also what I was given with b-cell lymphoma. But they are only a range. Meggie is now 20 months out with t-cell which is supposed to only get 6-8 months. I don't know Duke's age or the other mitigating factors you mentioned, but NC State is doing the bone marrow transplants for dogs after they are in remission. Don't know what you have to do to apply or be chosen, but it is the only thing considered a cure and they are the only vet school offering the treatment. Dr Steve Suter is the one in charge of them.


----------



## Jo Ellen

mybuddy said:


> Yeah, if it wasnt for Duke Buddy would have been abducted by aliens!
> 
> fank gawd furda dooke!


LOL! When Daisy was so sick last winter, someone (another original fur dawg member) called my vet to make a donation. On the phone, she told the receptionist it was for Duke and Daisy's honeyearth. The receptionist asked me what that was, she was laughing. We know what that is, don't we


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am so very very sorry to hear this. I will pray hard that he will be like Meggie and beat all the odds. I know that oftentime lymphoma can be sent into remission at least once, and often twice, hopefully he will give you a lot more happy time together.


----------



## mybuddy

Jo Ellen said:


> LOL! When Daisy was so sick last winter, someone (another original fur dawg member) called my vet to make a donation. On the phone, she told the receptionist it was for Duke and Daisy's honeyearth. The receptionist asked me what that was, she was laughing. We know what that is, don't we


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...oh my Gawd!!! That is just the funniest ever! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...oh, those were some funny times. I look back on those days and can actually remember the chair I sat on, where my computer was ( in my old place )...I can even remember the smell of the air coming through my window as Buddy typed to his friends. That was right around the time when Barb was going through that terrible time with Tess.

Duke is a legend...


----------



## Miss Happy

Duke, may be the power of the paws be with you and your Mom. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Duke's Momma

You guys are the best. I can't even see to type, I'm just gasping for air. Thank you!!!

Honey earth. OMG! And da alienz. 

I've got such a headache. For crying. You just have no idea - thank you, thank you.

The vet e-mailed me and said something about remission as well. Maybe she thinks it's early enough that that could happen. I must remain positive. I know God can do a miracle. He's done it before in Duke's life. Remember,,,,, the horse hooves, the grain, the plastic and then the furry rancid thing.

I will forget none of His benefits.

I've got to go - the outpouring of love is overwhelming. Thank you!!!!!!!!!

I'll keep you posted regarding the next course of action. He's not going to be able to do the trials. She's pretty sure of that. I'm going to check anyway.

Oh, and for those of you who don't know, he was 8 in April. My brave, beautiful boy.


----------



## my4goldens

I am so sorry. Prayers to you and Duke.


----------



## tippykayak

What a horrible thing to hear. Oncologists can give you fairly accurate estimates for a typical case, so if your doc told you a year to 18 months, that's probably a solid estimate for Duke's particular situation.

If you're just reading that online, don't bank on it. Depending on the type of lymphoma and the stage, the estimates and the response to chemo vary widely.

Get a consult with an oncologist right away. Cancer treatment is advancing rapidly, so general practitioner vets may not have the most up-to-date information on prognoses and treatments. An oncology practice might also be willing to discuss costs and payment plans for different treatment options if you decide to pursue it. An oncologist will probably be up-to-date on interactions with seizure and kidney issues as well.

If chemo isn't the right option for you, prednisone is very inexpensive and can offer a brief respite from symptoms. However, if you do plan to treat with chemo, you can't do prednisone for more than a couple of days.

Sorry to be all-business at first; when Gus was diagnosed with lymphoma last year, it helped me to know that I was doing everything I could and that I understood all the options.

On a personal note, I know pretty much exactly what you're going through, and I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## missmarstar

So sorry to read this news.... you and Duke are in my thoughts


----------



## Fidele

My heart breaks for you, as I have been in your shoes with my sweet Belle (shown in the daffodils below), and I'm sure you will make the decisions that are right for you and Duke. Just know that there are many, many of us who, through similar circumstances, understand and share your pain. HUGS!


----------



## AtticusJordie

You and Duke have a LOT of support here--and LOTS of knowlegeable people on this Forum. 

I like the idea of 'one step at a time'--see what the news is tomorrow and go from there. News like that can be overwhelming--just take it in manageable bites....

The crew here in SW PA will be sending thoughts for 'early stages' and 'quick remission' for da Dukester.

And I also like the idea of spoiling him rotten--(like you haven't been doing that all along, right?)

Praying for some good news for you both tomorrow.

SJ


----------



## mybuddy

Duke's Momma said:


> You guys are the best. I can't even see to type, I'm just gasping for air. Thank you!!!
> 
> Honey earth. OMG! And da alienz.
> 
> I've got such a headache. For crying. You just have no idea - thank you, thank you.
> 
> The vet e-mailed me and said something about remission as well. Maybe she thinks it's early enough that that could happen. I must remain positive. I know God can do a miracle. He's done it before in Duke's life. Remember,,,,, the horse hooves, the grain, the plastic and then the furry rancid thing.
> 
> I will forget none of His benefits.
> 
> I've got to go - the outpouring of love is overwhelming. Thank you!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll keep you posted regarding the next course of action. He's not going to be able to do the trials. She's pretty sure of that. I'm going to check anyway.
> 
> Oh, and for those of you who don't know, he was 8 in April. My brave, beautiful boy.


 
Hi Cindy

Last night I finally watched Marley and Me. I read the book years ago and was too scared to watch the movie. I did and was telling Jo Ellen earlier that I cried so hard that I had a headache and had to go to sleep. It is such a horrible thing, the thought of losing our blessed babies. 
Duke is 8. I wasnt sure....I was asking Jo Ellen that today.

Buddy just turned 7. I get scared with every little thing. It is such a worry. I just had him to the vet today as he was limping. I worry so much...you just never know.

We love you and Duke so much. 

Hug him for me


----------



## mainegirl

Cindy,
I so wished that this wouldn't be the diagnosis. We were all together even through my bad times of Sandy being hit by a car a week after my mother died. I had to be a detective to find out your addy when we were bumped from the other forum. Dukie was sandy's boyfriend (shared with daisy). You and duke will be in my prayers a lot. i know he can beat it.

beht, moose and angel


----------



## Duke's Momma

mainegirl said:


> Cindy,
> I so wished that this wouldn't be the diagnosis. We were all together even through my bad times of Sandy being hit by a car a week after my mother died. I had to be a detective to find out your addy when we were bumped from the other forum. Dukie was sandy's boyfriend (shared with daisy). You and duke will be in my prayers a lot. i know he can beat it.
> 
> beht, moose and angel


Thanks, Beth. I was remembering how devistated I was at Sandy's death. I just sat here and cried. He was always been very jealous of her tail and she said she loved his. 

Thank you so much for the words of encouragement. For the most part, I am hopeful. I was hopeful until I got the call from the vet today. The hope is now coming back.


----------



## Duke's Momma

mybuddy said:


> Hi Cindy
> 
> Last night I finally watched Marley and Me. I read the book years ago and was too scared to watch the movie. I did and was telling Jo Ellen earlier that I cried so hard that I had a headache and had to go to sleep. It is such a horrible thing, the thought of losing our blessed babies.
> Duke is 8. I wasnt sure....I was asking Jo Ellen that today.
> 
> Buddy just turned 7. I get scared with every little thing. It is such a worry. I just had him to the vet today as he was limping. I worry so much...you just never know.
> 
> We love you and Duke so much.
> 
> Hug him for me


Vic!!!!!! Awk! marley and me - bad. OMG, I cried so hard. It's very interesting how we become so attached to many of the other dogs on this forum. Buddy always makes me giggle. He's such a riot. And, you know, aside from Taylor and Daizee Dukie, Sandy at the bridge and well and so many others, he's Duke's best friend. Day R Prezidunts togever.

Buddy is okay? We all worry. Somehow, even though we worry, we never ever expect this kind of news. We love you two, too. My head really is swimming. I remember when buddy swallowed that skewer and the ordeal that followed.

I gotta get some sleep. Gonna cuddle with my boy.


----------



## Jo Ellen

So much history, so many memories, yet never enough is there 

Ummm....I didn't know Duke had another girlfriend ?? I'm not going to tell Daisy


----------



## mybuddy

Oh gosh, the skewer...I was just telling some students about that the other day. I will never forget that and what a miracle it was that he survived it. Whew.

The vet thinks Buddy is ok. He told me not to worry...but I will..I always do.

Oh...my...I am feeling drained as well. This news about our Duke has just gotten me all....just....you know. I need a rest too before work. I just hate waking up to news like this about one of our babies.

But...the vet sounds very optimistic! So am I!!!

Hugs...sleep well
Vic


----------



## Duke's Momma

tippykayak said:


> What a horrible thing to hear. Oncologists can give you fairly accurate estimates for a typical case, so if your doc told you a year to 18 months, that's probably a solid estimate for Duke's particular situation.
> 
> If you're just reading that online, don't bank on it. Depending on the type of lymphoma and the stage, the estimates and the response to chemo vary widely.
> 
> Get a consult with an oncologist right away. Cancer treatment is advancing rapidly, so general practitioner vets may not have the most up-to-date information on prognoses and treatments. An oncology practice might also be willing to discuss costs and payment plans for different treatment options if you decide to pursue it. An oncologist will probably be up-to-date on interactions with seizure and kidney issues as well.
> 
> If chemo isn't the right option for you, prednisone is very inexpensive and can offer a brief respite from symptoms. However, if you do plan to treat with chemo, you can't do prednisone for more than a couple of days.
> 
> Sorry to be all-business at first; when Gus was diagnosed with lymphoma last year, it helped me to know that I was doing everything I could and that I understood all the options.
> 
> On a personal note, I know pretty much exactly what you're going through, and I'm so, so sorry.


Brian - thank you so much. The estimate on time was from the web. My vet isn't an oncologist but has referred us to 2 vets. I'm a little confused because one is internal which is where she went with her Shepherd several years ago with cancer. The benefit is that you see one vet, they are very versed in cancer treatments although not oncologists.

The other is Colorado State University which is what their specialty is. The con is that you never get the same vet twice and so there is no continuity. But, cutting edge treatment. They are also hard to get in to see. We are going to try to get the ultrasound on his belly tomorrow afternoon at the internal vet so see what stage.

I'm so sorry about Gus - I know you know what I'm going through. There are no symptoms right now. Except a massive plumb sized lump of a lymph node on his left shoulder. All the others except opposite shoulder are swollen slightly. What are the other symptoms when they show up?

I have my hands all over this dog all the time. I never noticed this thing until last Tuesday during bath time. Then ignored it thinking I was wrong until Friday and took him in yesterday. It is kind of tucked behind his shoulder and scapula.

I do not want to lose my boy.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Jo Ellen said:


> So much history, so many memories, yet never enough is there
> 
> Ummm....I didn't know Duke had another girlfriend ?? I'm not going to tell Daisy


Please don't. Shhhhhhhhhhhh. She was his first. You know how that first love is!


----------



## cubbysan

Prayers and thoughts going out to you and Duke. Hope he can get into a trial.

A vet once told a family member to remember that the dog does not know he has cancer. That was kind of comforting to my brother in law, if it makes any sense.


----------



## Heidi36oh

I am so very very sorry to hear this. Hopefully he will go into remission like Meggie did, he can beat this!

Hug that boy for me please!


----------



## goldensmum

So sorry that you got such crap news. Hope and pray that you have more time with your special boy


----------



## Hudson

Sorry to hear your terrible news, hugs to your beautiful boy Duke and we all hope and pray for another miracle like Meggie.
Tell him how much you love him every day and treasure your time with him.
Hope Duke can get the treatment he needs and deserves.Take good care... both of you.
Thinking of you.


----------



## justmejanis

Cindy,

I do not know you or Duke but my heart goes out to you both during this terribly difficult time. I live in Wyoming and when Spencer was diagnosed with a very rare cancer we took him to CSU. It is a wonderful hospital and they have the best of the best in terms of doctors and care available there. We spent a lot of time there when he was so sick. I do hope that you receive the same positive care as we did. The staff was wonderful when we went through our ordeal.

Both his orthopedic surgeon and oncologist were wonderful about keeping in touch I found then so caring and compassionate. I do hope if Duke is seen there you find the same quality of care and passion.

I will keep you both in my thought and heart during this time. I know how hard it is to stay strong, but keep never give up hope!

Sending warm hugs and happy thoughts to you both!


----------



## justmejanis

Cindy,

I do not know you or Duke but my heart goes out to you both during this terribly difficult time. I live in Wyoming and when Spencer was diagnosed with a very rare cancer we took him to CSU. It is a wonderful hospital and they have the best of the best in terms of doctors and care available there. We spent a lot of time there when he was so sick. I do hope that you receive the same positive care as we did. The staff was wonderful when we went through our ordeal.

Both his orthopedic surgeon and oncologist were wonderful about keeping in touch I found then so caring and compassionate. I do hope if Duke is seen there you find the same quality of care and passion.

I will keep you both in my thought and heart during this time. I know how hard it is to stay strong, but never give up hope!

Sending warm hugs and happy thoughts to you both!


----------



## justmejanis

Oops double post, not sure how to remove one! Sorry!


----------



## esSJay

Noey said:


> I'm sorry about your news. Give him a HUGE hug and tell him you love him. Take a breath and think about your plan tomorrow. It's a lot to take all at once.
> 
> That makes for a hard day...my thoughts are with you.


I couldn't have said this better myself. 

I'm sending good thoughts to your family and Duke! It sounds like it has been diagnosed in the early stages, and I am really hoping that the chemo, or whichever treatment you choose, will work in prolonging your time with him. Our Skokie passed away a week before her 5th birthday after being diagnosed with Lymphoma. She didn't show any symptoms until it was too late, and once it was diagnosed, it had already spread to her chest and she passed away in her sleep less than 2 weeks later...(now my tears are flowing!) 

I hope that Duke follows Meggie's footsteps for a miraculous recovery! Please give him a huge hug for me!


----------



## julinem

I am so very sorry to hear about Duke's condition. You came to the right place for love and support. 

We just had to put our sweet Jasmine down on Saturday morning (not cancer), but you will find all of the love and support you need right here for you and Duke. Please hang in there for Duke and know there are miracles to be had out there. Don't forget to take care of yourself during this difficult time too.


----------



## tippykayak

Duke's Momma said:


> Brian - thank you so much. The estimate on time was from the web. My vet isn't an oncologist but has referred us to 2 vets. I'm a little confused because one is internal which is where she went with her Shepherd several years ago with cancer. The benefit is that you see one vet, they are very versed in cancer treatments although not oncologists.
> 
> The other is Colorado State University which is what their specialty is. The con is that you never get the same vet twice and so there is no continuity. But, cutting edge treatment. They are also hard to get in to see. We are going to try to get the ultrasound on his belly tomorrow afternoon at the internal vet so see what stage.
> 
> I'm so sorry about Gus - I know you know what I'm going through. There are no symptoms right now. Except a massive plumb sized lump of a lymph node on his left shoulder. All the others except opposite shoulder are swollen slightly. What are the other symptoms when they show up?
> 
> I have my hands all over this dog all the time. I never noticed this thing until last Tuesday during bath time. Then ignored it thinking I was wrong until Friday and took him in yesterday. It is kind of tucked behind his shoulder and scapula.
> 
> I do not want to lose my boy.


I'd be inclined to go to CSU. You'll probably see lower costs overall and a more cutting edge line of treatment. It'll also be a better chance for Duke's data to help other dogs in the future. A private oncologist or internist would also be excellent, so it's really two good options. If you can advocate strongly for him from vet to vet, and you take excellent notes yourself, you can provide some of that continuity you'd lose out on by going to CSU.

Don't beat yourself up for missing a swollen node. The can jump up in size overnight, so a tiny swelling one day can be a plum-sized node the next. They also swell if a scrape is infected or of the dog gets a cold, so you'd be very silly to run to the ER every time you found one anyway. You're doing your best; don't waste time and energy on guilt and what-ifs when you need to be spending it on your boy.

Symptoms vary depending on the type of lymphoma. Lethargy and loss of appetite are the most common. There are also secondary lesions that can develop in the chest, GI tract, and skin, but don't scare yourself with those unless the docs find any. You can also see some kinds of nerve damage with aggressive lymphomas, but that's rarer.

This is an excellent short article on the basics of canine lymphoma:

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2101&aid=459

Do we know if it's B-cell or T-cell yet? When you get a firmer diagnosis, if you post the specific name and details here, I'll happily combine what I know with fresh research to try to help. It can be so hard to take everything in during your time with the vet, so it's always helped me to do some reading on my own so I feel like I'm on top of things. I really trust my vets, but I feel like the buck stops with me, not them, so I've never been comfortable following their recommendations with doing some reading on my own.

If you can afford chemo, it does add a year or more of relative health for many dogs. They tend to respond well to it, with few of the symptoms that you probably think of when you think of chemo. Hair loss and nausea are less common in dogs than they are in people. Most dogs tolerate it well, and many dogs go back to being "themselves" for the year or more that the chemo's working. Frequently, dogs go into full remission for a year or more. Some dogs even get a second remission and another year.

I hated the feeling of powerlessness as I watched my buddy slip away, but I took great comfort in spoiling him and loving him while I had him around. We didn't go the chemo route; we treated him with prednisone and filet mignon and let him go when it looked like things were about to get really bad.

Be strong.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy and Duke*

Cindy and Duke

You know I will be praying very hard for both of you!!!


----------



## Duke's Momma

*Questions*

So, thank you, all, very much. Carol, I felt a great loss when Beau went to the bridge - like you said - a fellow seizure buddy. So, I know how you're feeling now with all of this.

The timeline right now is this:


TODAY:
11:30 am - the internists at Peak for evaluation (they could get us in sooner than CSU)
3:30 pm - ultrasound of belly at Peak (CSU's scheduling is farther out for ultrasounds)
7:30 pm - previously scheduled refresher obedience class - we'll still be going because I'm going to have my boy around for a long time

TOMORROW:
9:30 am - Appt. with CSU (if still necessary depending on what internist says)
Probably will keep at least this one anyway just for a second opinion.

I know there are several more than Brian that have dealt with this. Please forgive me because I can't remember who you all are. I am compiling a list of all his meds and will bring in his journal with me to all appts. His vet has already faxed over blood and path reports to both clinics. I have the xrays ever done on him as well.

What do I ask?????? What are all the questions I'll have later that I wished I had today and tomorrow? I have the Drs all to myself for the first appt. and that's when they spend the most time. I'm sorry for this being a late request, but I just thought of this - my head is so full I just can't think straight!

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

I'm so sorry to hear about Duke. I hope he will be okay.


----------



## tippykayak

Duke's Momma said:


> What do I ask?????? What are all the questions I'll have later that I wished I had today and tomorrow? I have the Drs all to myself for the first appt. and that's when they spend the most time. I'm sorry for this being a late request, but I just thought of this - my head is so full I just can't think straight!


Bring a pad. Ask what type of lymphoma and what stage. Ask if they suspect any involvement of skin, lung, or GI tract. Ask for an estimate of the likelihood of remission through chemo, based on the type he has, and ask for how many months dogs in Duke's situation might expect from chemo, on average. 

Ask about interactions with his seizures and his seizure meds. Make sure the doc is aware of the full kidney history and ask about potential interactions and problems with chemo.

Ask the doc what he would do if it were his dog.

Be aware that docs believe in practicing the medicine they were trained to practice, and they may be more reluctant to give up on treatments. Only you really know Duke the best, and only you can make those decisions. Not many docs will pressure you to go through treatments you don't want, but some may push for a little more than you might be comfortable with. Trust your judgment and don't be afraid to advocate for what you think is best. The doc knows the medicine, but you know the dog.

Eventually, you may want to talk about pain management, but since Duke seems normal, that would probably be premature.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thanks, Brian.

I wrote them all down - all EXCELLENT questions. A few I had thought of. Most I had not.

I'll let you know how it goes.

Thanks again, everyone. Oh, and if any of you think of any other questions, please post them. I can always call them back and use them with our appt. tomorrow at CSU.

Here we go..........................


----------



## Thor0918

Cindy, I just saw this and wanted to send a hug and a prayer to you and Duke. Brian is one smart guy. I went the Prednisone route with Zeus. Boy I miss him. This thread brings it all back!


----------



## tippykayak

PS - you can also ask what chemo protocols they're ready to recommend, since if you're going to do chemo, starting as soon as possible is really important. You can post the names of the recommended medicines, and if anybody on the forum has had experience with the individual med, they can chime in.


----------



## tippykayak

Thor0918 said:


> Cindy, I just saw this and wanted to send a hug and a prayer to you and Duke. Brian is one smart guy. I went the Prednisone route with Zeus. Boy I miss him. This thread brings it all back!


Alas, not so much smart as experienced with lymphoma and research. But thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Cam's Mom

First time reading this. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Angel_Kody

So sorry to read about Duke's dx of Lymphoma. I remember when I got the same news for my angel Kody...I felt like someone punched me in the stomach.

It sounds like you already have a great game plan for your boy. There is so much more information out there now then when I got the news. I didn't even consider a vet oncologist...we just treated with pred.

Breathe...........................................

...and remember to soak up each moment you have with Duke. Extra belly rubs and sloppy kisses are in order!


----------



## DUSTYRD2

Duke's Momma said:


> The vet called this afternoon. I feel sick. We don't know yet what we are going to do. Duke is fine but really wondering what the heck is wrong with us! We are going to a tea party this afternoon and taking him with. He's going to wear a patriotic bandana.
> 
> It's probably not likely he can get into a trial at CSU because of the seizure disorder and maybe some kidney issues. We are still going to try and hope against hope. God's a big God.
> 
> We are also holding out for a miracle.
> 
> We know for sure it has not gone into his chest. They took xrays yesterday. Don't know yet about his belly so that's probably going to be tomorrow. Then, when we know what stage - we'll decide the rest.
> 
> Is it true that even with chemo that the expectancy is only a year to 18 months? Tell me that's not true. Please tell me it's not true. I love him so. WE love him so.


Our friends Golden was diagnosed with lymphoma at age 9. He went through 2 courses of chemo. He's now 13!! They can make it through. If you go to www.smilingblueskies.com you'll see "Elvis" there. He's a success story. There's also a lot of good information on that site about canine cancer. Suzi Beber is well known here in Canada for her work in education and raising funds for the U of Guelph studies. She is more than willing to speak with you also even if it's just a shoulder to cry on.
Prayers going out for your sweet boy.


----------



## Ambesi

My heart goes out to you. I can't even imagine...


----------



## Duke's Momma

*Best possible DX*

Okay, so just a quick post. He has 6 affected nodes. All his internal organs are pristine. :greenboun It is Stage 3a lymphoma meaning that there are multiple nodes involved on both sides of the diaphram. a means that there are no symptoms except the swollen nodes at this point.

The HUGE down side is that we cannot afford any of the chemo regimens. They are so cost prohibitive that it's unbelievable. The big daddy of them all called "CHOP" (an acronym for the meds) is $5K. Next is $2,700 and then the last is roughly $2,100. And, then there's the prednizone.

With chemo = signs of remission in 2 weeks if it's going to. Relapse is 9 - 12 months after full remission. Then, a second round which will relapse within 3 - 6 months and then death. I'll post percentages in a bit.

With prednizone = slowly deteriorating over the next 4 - 6 months and death.

With nothing = 4 months tops.

(I'm being very clinical to hang on)

The GOOD thing is that with his kidneys looking good and she has a theory of why he was spilling protein in his urine - could be his prostate because the urine flows through it. Or also a lower tract issue not involving the kidneys. She is a kidney specialist and feels his kidneys are good.

So, with that - the possibility of getting into a CSU trial is again a VERY GOOD CHANCE. This is what we must pray...............my appt. with them is tomorrow morning at 9:30.

I'll post more - I asked all of Brian's questions and all were very positive answers except for the time frames. I'll post the kind of lymphoma he has in the next post as well. Along with meds.

He was a very good, strong boy and already he has a following at that clinic.


----------



## momtoMax

So sorry for Duke and for your family. Enjoy each day to the fullest. We will be thinking of you in this difficult time...


----------



## goldengirls&boys

Hey Cindy....Beth sent me an e-mail about Duke. I am so very sorry he is going through this now. It does sound like you have a good plan and we will keep all our fingers and paws crossed here that Duke gets into the trial. They have come so far in treatments for our beloved furbabies but my yes it is expensive. I know back in December with Buddy at the specialist in ICU for a week it was 8 thousand for me and they could not even find that he did have cancer until surgery to explore and then they found a ton of it. They tried everything to save him.

Anyway I feel good that Duke has lots positives here for him and that is such a good thing. We will be praying that tomorrow he gets into the trial and gets the treatment to kick his cancer. I know you 2 have been though so much and this is just one more hurdle he will have to jump over......I know he can do it! I will never forget how kind and supportive you were to me when Tess was so sick and I hope you know that if you ever need anything please just let me know ok? We are here for you and Duke.....
Sending you both lots of love and big warm hugs from all of us,
Barbara


----------



## Duke's Momma

Okay, so it's called multicentric lymphoma. State 3a.

There is no surgery available.

w/"CHOP" chemo therapy 70-90% complete remission for 9-12 months. Recure and then 70-90% complete remission for 4-6 months. A 6% of the animals are completely healed and she said that if there was a dog that would be in that 6% it would be Duke with his background. 25% of the dogs are in remission over 2 years.

CSU is doing a sandwich of "CHOP" chemo and radiation which is better than the above. Which of course we can't afford.

She did say that this was the "large cell lymphoma" which is the more aggressive of the 2. There's another lump about 1mm smaller that just showed up today on his right side.

I need to be strong and quit crying. It comes in waves. I got to go again, now. I am focusing on the wrong things.


----------



## mybuddy

Hi Cindy

I read over your posts and have to admit i am SO confused. This is just me...medically, I am just plain duhhhh....I read the terms, the numbers and just dont get it. What is the trial? Would this be chemo and radiation? What are the percentages there and what is the critera for getting accepted? When will you know? 

Duke is so strong...and quite young. 8 is not all that old. Someone posted that her friend's dog was diagnosed at 9 and is now 13!!! That is so positive!

I am thinking of you both. I broke then news to James this morning ( my brother ). He was crushed and I quote...." Ahhhh no.....Duke is the coolest dog on my wall....I always thought is picture was the coolest". He sends his best and feels terribly sad about our Duke.

Love me


----------



## Jo Ellen

Oh gosh, I was hoping for something different. I'm not sure what I was thinking or what I'm reading now. I think I was hoping that they could do surgery and just get it all and he'd be okay. I kind of got stuck on your words "no surgery available." I need to go back and re-read and then research on the net. 

Tippy, HELP! What does this all mean?

Cindy, you have to know you're not crying alone. Please give Duke a big hug from me. 

:heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat


----------



## cubbysan

Duke's Momma said:


> Okay, so it's called multicentric lymphoma. State 3a.
> 
> There is no surgery available.
> 
> w/"CHOP" chemo therapy 70-90% complete remission for 9-12 months. Recure and then 70-90% complete remission for 4-6 months. A 6% of the animals are completely healed and she said that if there was a dog that would be in that 6% it would be Duke with his background. 25% of the dogs are in remission over 2 years.
> 
> CSU is doing a sandwich of "CHOP" chemo and radiation which is better than the above. Which of course we can't afford.
> 
> She did say that this was the "large cell lymphoma" which is the more aggressive of the 2. There's another lump about 1mm smaller that just showed up today on his right side.
> 
> I need to be strong and quit crying. It comes in waves. I got to go again, now. I am focusing on the wrong things.


Those statuses for remission sound quite promising. They really surprise me. Are there any programs out their that can help financially?


----------



## Duke's Momma

goldengirls&boys said:


> Hey Cindy....Beth sent me an e-mail about Duke. I am so very sorry he is going through this now. It does sound like you have a good plan and we will keep all our fingers and paws crossed here that Duke gets into the trial. They have come so far in treatments for our beloved furbabies but my yes it is expensive. I know back in December with Buddy at the specialist in ICU for a week it was 8 thousand for me and they could not even find that he did have cancer until surgery to explore and then they found a ton of it. They tried everything to save him.
> 
> Anyway I feel good that Duke has lots positives here for him and that is such a good thing. We will be praying that tomorrow he gets into the trial and gets the treatment to kick his cancer. I know you 2 have been though so much and this is just one more hurdle he will have to jump over......I know he can do it! I will never forget how kind and supportive you were to me when Tess was so sick and I hope you know that if you ever need anything please just let me know ok? We are here for you and Duke.....
> Sending you both lots of love and big warm hugs from all of us,
> Barbara


Barbara! Thank you so much. You must have been posting when I was as I didn't even see this.

Thanks. I'm numb and getting number I'm afraid! Gotta go to obedience class. Just a refresher and am really looking forward to some alone, quality time with my boy.

Cindy


----------



## Duke's Momma

mybuddy said:


> Hi Cindy
> 
> I read over your posts and have to admit i am SO confused. This is just me...medically, I am just plain duhhhh....I read the terms, the numbers and just dont get it. What is the trial? Would this be chemo and radiation? What are the percentages there and what is the critera for getting accepted? When will you know?
> 
> Duke is so strong...and quite young. 8 is not all that old. Someone posted that her friend's dog was diagnosed at 9 and is now 13!!! That is so positive!
> 
> I am thinking of you both. I broke then news to James this morning ( my brother ). He was crushed and I quote...." Ahhhh no.....Duke is the coolest dog on my wall....I always thought is picture was the coolest". He sends his best and feels terribly sad about our Duke.
> 
> Love me


Vic, the trial is through CSU - a teaching hospital in Ft. Collins, CO. There is one he would qualify for. You can go to www.csuanimalcancercenter.org/clinical-trials and research them. It's the first one for canine lymphoma that he could get into. The deal is that they are experimental. He wouldn't get placebos or anything like that, but it's in the experimental stage. My feeling is if we can't afford the traditional chemo, this is better than nothing or even the pred. We need to do something quickly as another quite large one (not as large as the first, but growing by the minute) on the other shoulder now that just grew since Saturday.

If we don't hurry, his organs will be affected. I feel a sense of urgency. To at least do what we CAN do! Give your bro a hug for me and Duke and hug Buddy real hard for me.


----------



## MyHeartBelongstoReilly

I'm so sorry to hear about this. I have no advice as I don't know anything about lymphoma, but my thoughts are with you. <3<3<3


----------



## Duke's Momma

cubbysan said:


> Those statuses for remission sound quite promising. They really surprise me. Are there any programs out their that can help financially?


That is definately a good question. I'll ask tomorrow if we can't get into the trial.


----------



## mybuddy

Duke's Momma said:


> Vic, the trial is through CSU - a teaching hospital in Ft. Collins, CO. There is one he would qualify for. You can go to www.csuanimalcancercenter.org/clinical-trials and research them. It's the first one for canine lymphoma that he could get into. The deal is that they are experimental. He wouldn't get placebos or anything like that, but it's in the experimental stage. My feeling is if we can't afford the traditional chemo, this is better than nothing or even the pred. We need to do something quickly as another quite large one (not as large as the first, but growing by the minute) on the other shoulder now that just grew since Saturday.
> 
> If we don't hurry, his organs will be affected. I feel a sense of urgency. To at least do what we CAN do! Give your bro a hug for me and Duke and hug Buddy real hard for me.


 
I see and understand better now. Crap....I have to wonder why vet procedures are SOOOO expensive!They dont have to be. They are not here...why are they there? It just doesnt make sense and it really makes me angry!!!! I wont get into that....grrrr....

Oh...what you must be feeling.
I will keep checking in on you and going to read the link you posted.

hugs


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

I am so sorry to hear of Duke's diagnosis of Lymphoma. I will be praying for Duke and for you, that it will be an early stage, and he will be an excellent candidate for treatment. My Vet told us, if caught early, they do have a pretty good rate of recovery. Sadly, my guy Jake was in stage 4 when he was diagnosed. Too late to put him through treatments. He was just two weeks from his 6th birthday when we lost him.


----------



## mybuddy

3SweetGoldens said:


> I am so sorry to hear of Duke's diagnosis of Lymphoma. I will be praying for Duke and for you, that it will be an early stage, and he will be an excellent candidate for treatment. My Vet told us, if caught early, they do have a pretty good rate of recovery. Sadly, my guy Jake was in stage 4 when he was diagnosed. Too late to put him through treatments. He was just two weeks from his 6th birthday when we lost him.


 
oh, I am so sorry! Your Jake was only 5????? Holy cow, that is young. That is so devestating.


----------



## tippykayak

Duke's Momma said:


> Okay, so it's called multicentric lymphoma. State 3a.
> 
> There is no surgery available.
> 
> w/"CHOP" chemo therapy 70-90% complete remission for 9-12 months. Recure and then 70-90% complete remission for 4-6 months. A 6% of the animals are completely healed and she said that if there was a dog that would be in that 6% it would be Duke with his background. 25% of the dogs are in remission over 2 years.
> 
> CSU is doing a sandwich of "CHOP" chemo and radiation which is better than the above. Which of course we can't afford.
> 
> She did say that this was the "large cell lymphoma" which is the more aggressive of the 2. There's another lump about 1mm smaller that just showed up today on his right side.
> 
> I need to be strong and quit crying. It comes in waves. I got to go again, now. I am focusing on the wrong things.


Hi Cindy,

I wish it were better news, and yet it's not the worst news possible either. Multicentric is the most common kind of lymphoma, and I believe this would be called Non-Hodgkin Diffuse Large B-Cell Lymphoma if a human had it. I'd check with the oncologist on that name, though. I'm not a doctor, and I'm piecing this together. It's considered aggressive, but there are far worse scenarios.

Those numbers sound promising, but those medicines are expensive. CHOP is the most up-to-date, effective protocol for this particular cancer, so far as I can tell. It's similar to what a person would receive in the same situation. It's a combination of four drugs, usually given in a mix of injections and pills.

I don't know what Recure is, but I imagine it's a mix of chemo meds designed for followup after a recurrence. Basically (and this is a simplified explanation), the cancer cells are poisoned by chemo meds at first, but they learn to isolate those chemicals and "clean" them out. So particular meds stop working and the cancer comes back. Then the docs switch to new ones that the cancer isn't familiar with and try to wipe it out again. With any luck, you kill it completely with one of these rounds, but that's not a common occurrence (that's the 6% you were quoted).

Half-body radiation is a promising new backup to chemo. They irradiate the front and back halves of the body one at a time, with something like a three week break in between. There have been some promising studies on half-body radiation and its ability to improve long-term survival rates. I think that's probably the radiation they're talking about.

I know it's a hard thing to think about money at a time like this. We all want infinite resources to help cure our dogs. At the same time, no dog, if he could understand what's going on, would ever want his family to be bankrupted on his behalf. I just wanted to put it out there that you can't waste time beating yourself up over the money you may not have. Figure out what you can spend and put the rest aside so you can focus on spoiling the holy heck out of the dog.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I hate the thought of Duke going through the chemo and the radiation. Is it different for dogs than for humans? Is chemo less offensive than radiation? I worry about his seizures, and his kidneys. 

I don't know what I'd do if this were Daisy. I'd be so torn between wanting to make her better and not wanting to cause more harm. What a tough place to be


----------



## tippykayak

mybuddy said:


> I see and understand better now. Crap....I have to wonder why vet procedures are SOOOO expensive!


Chemo and radiation really are that expensive. The chemicals in chemo are really complex and hard to manufacture. The newer ones are patented to boot. And a radiation is extremely delicate to deliver, and the machines often need rare materials to run.

It's a fact of life right now, though time will drive prices down, and as more people and dogs take it, manufacturing should get cheaper.


----------



## mybuddy

tippykayak said:


> Chemo and radiation really are that expensive. The chemicals in chemo are really complex and hard to manufacture. The newer ones are patented to boot. And a radiation is extremely delicate to deliver, and the machines often need rare materials to run.
> 
> It's a fact of life right now, though time will drive prices down, and as more people and dogs take it, manufacturing should get cheaper.


 
I see...oh, my heart. In my perfect world, no creature great or small would ever get sick or suffer. Maybe one day....yes...one day!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Cindy, I have fingers crossed that Duke gets into the CSU trial. From my experience there, the docs and staff are incredibly compassionate and will answer questions well into the night (I have personal experience with this). Remember that we can only do what we can do, financially, emotionally, physically and otherwise. All pawsitive thoughts coming your way that you have much more time with your Duke, that whatever treatment he is eligible for and you can afford helps him, and that everyone's outlook remains upbeat. It's hard not to cry in front of the pups, but I think it upsets them. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## BeauShel

My prayers will be that they accept him into the clinical trials so you can have lots of time left with Duke. We are thinking and praying really hard. It just breaks my heart everytime I hear about another loved one being diagnosed with cancer.


----------



## Duke's Momma

3SweetGoldens said:


> I am so sorry to hear of Duke's diagnosis of Lymphoma. I will be praying for Duke and for you, that it will be an early stage, and he will be an excellent candidate for treatment. My Vet told us, if caught early, they do have a pretty good rate of recovery. Sadly, my guy Jake was in stage 4 when he was diagnosed. Too late to put him through treatments. He was just two weeks from his 6th birthday when we lost him.


Wow, I'm so sorry! They are so stoic that it's so hard to tell sometimes. And, so young. Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## Duke's Momma

tippykayak said:


> Hi Cindy,
> 
> I wish it were better news, and yet it's not the worst news possible either. Multicentric is the most common kind of lymphoma, and I believe this would be called Non-Hodgkin Diffuse Large B-Cell Lymphoma if a human had it. I'd check with the oncologist on that name, though. I'm not a doctor, and I'm piecing this together. It's considered aggressive, but there are far worse scenarios.
> 
> Those numbers sound promising, but those medicines are expensive. CHOP is the most up-to-date, effective protocol for this particular cancer, so far as I can tell. It's similar to what a person would receive in the same situation. It's a combination of four drugs, usually given in a mix of injections and pills.
> 
> I don't know what Recure is, but I imagine it's a mix of chemo meds designed for followup after a recurrence. Basically (and this is a simplified explanation), the cancer cells are poisoned by chemo meds at first, but they learn to isolate those chemicals and "clean" them out. So particular meds stop working and the cancer comes back. Then the docs switch to new ones that the cancer isn't familiar with and try to wipe it out again. With any luck, you kill it completely with one of these rounds, but that's not a common occurrence (that's the 6% you were quoted).
> 
> Half-body radiation is a promising new backup to chemo. They irradiate the front and back halves of the body one at a time, with something like a three week break in between. There have been some promising studies on half-body radiation and its ability to improve long-term survival rates. I think that's probably the radiation they're talking about.
> 
> I know it's a hard thing to think about money at a time like this. We all want infinite resources to help cure our dogs. At the same time, no dog, if he could understand what's going on, would ever want his family to be bankrupted on his behalf. I just wanted to put it out there that you can't waste time beating yourself up over the money you may not have. Figure out what you can spend and put the rest aside so you can focus on spoiling the holy heck out of the dog.


Thank you, Brian. I'm not sure how you got through this.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Jo Ellen said:


> I hate the thought of Duke going through the chemo and the radiation. Is it different for dogs than for humans? Is chemo less offensive than radiation? I worry about his seizures, and his kidneys.
> 
> I don't know what I'd do if this were Daisy. I'd be so torn between wanting to make her better and not wanting to cause more harm. What a tough place to be


Is anyone else having trouble with the site going down after posting a reply? I sure am. 

Anyway, they pay very special attention to the quality of the life of the patient. If it makes them sick for more than a day or if they lose their hair then they re-evaluate the meds. So, no, it doesn't have the same effect on dogs as humans. The radiation I don't know about because we didn't talk about it today. BTW, I got there at 11:15 and walked out of her office at 3:15. She spent 4 hours with me. Including an ultrasound.

So, the seizures will not be affected except there is an anti-nausea med that they give and it can cause seizures. So, they simply would not give that one to him. There are others. Other than that - no prob.

And, really she's thinking his kidneys are good so they should tolerate everything well.

I want someone to wake me up from this nightmare and tell me it isn't so.


----------



## Duke's Momma

BeauShel said:


> My prayers will be that they accept him into the clinical trials so you can have lots of time left with Duke. We are thinking and praying really hard. It just breaks my heart everytime I hear about another loved one being diagnosed with cancer.


 I know, and we never - EVER - think it's going to be our baby. I will get ahold of this. For his sake - regardless of what path we end up traveling.

Thanks, Finn's fan. I've heard nothing but good regarding CSU. Gotta go to bed - I am b e a t .

Night


----------



## davebeech

Oh Cindy, I've only just seen this this thread, I'm so sorry you and Duke are going through this. Me and Tom are thinking of you and Duke and send best wishes for Duke. Just wish I could be more help


----------



## tippykayak

Duke's Momma said:


> Thank you, Brian. I'm not sure how you got through this.


One fact at a time, one day at a time, one evening at a time holding the dog and thanking him for the days we already had and feeling grateful for each chance to say thank you again.


----------



## cham

tippykayak said:


> One fact at a time, one day at a time, one evening at a time holding the dog and thanking him for the days we already had and feeling grateful for each chance to say thank you again.


 
Brian,

That is one of the most beautiful things I have read. You had the words, thoughts and wisdom to put them together wonderfully. 
Definately words to live by on all levels, not just our furry loved ones. 
Thank you Brian.


Nancy


----------



## Jo Ellen

Duke's Momma said:


> I will get ahold of this. For his sake - regardless of what path we end up traveling.


Yes Cindy, you will. You will amaze yourself through it all, no matter what comes. Because you love Duke so much.


----------



## Duke's Momma

tippykayak said:


> One fact at a time, one day at a time, one evening at a time holding the dog and thanking him for the days we already had and feeling grateful for each chance to say thank you again.


Okay then. I can do that! And, Nancy's right - words to live by.


----------



## mybuddy

Good morning Duke!

Well, night for us but morning for you. I just wanted to say hello and let you know that I am thinking about you. Actually, I thought about you all day. I went to your Mommy's profile page and looked over all your photos. Wow, I had only ever seen one picture of you before and in that, your face was covered with snow so I couldnt see you very well. Of course, I knew you were a handsome boy but after seeing your pictures today...WOW...you are quite striking! You have a very unique face and I saw something in your eyes...something very knowing, something very special. But then again, we all know how special you are.

Guess what? Buddy got some new cans of tuna today. I only bought him 2 cans because he tends to want to gobble it all up. I dont give it to him all that often but he sure does love it frozen in his kongs. Do you like kongs? I sometimes put banana in Buddy's. He loves to lick it all clean.

Duke...I have to tell you something. I am feeling pretty sad because I heard you were sick. I know that you understand why this is happening because dogs just know. We humans have a harder time with this sort of thing because we dont have the magic power of the knowing like you do. I think your mommy needs some of your magic...to help her understand better and to give her strength through this difficult time. She loves you so much...I have an idea because I love Buddy that much. That is a lot of love. You know a lot about love too...because you are a dog.

Duke..anyway, I just wanted to say hello. I love you and Buddy loves you many many.

Kisses and hugs...and dont forget...the magic ok?

Victoria ( Buddy's human )


----------



## Jo Ellen

The love in your heart just shines, Vic. Thank you...to the universe, to God, to whoever/whatever makes things go round...for you.


----------



## moverking

****, through my tears I open this thread, read a page, close it. Try not to think about Duke and log back in to read more. 
Feel the possibility of being right in Cindy's shoes, so real I can't take a deep breath.
Feel the absolute gravity and unfairness of ****** cancers.

I found a site (are you in Colorado, Cindy?) with multiple links for financial assistance...

http://www.helpyourdogfightcancer.com/financial.html

and *ACF *is in Colorado.
Cindy, you and Duke, will be in my thoughts all day.


----------



## moverking

posted twice,


----------



## hotel4dogs

just checking in to say that you continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. Any word on whether or not he can get into the trial yet?
also, be sure to check out www.landofpuregold.com, I believe they might offer some financial assistance for goldens dealing with cancer.


----------



## hotel4dogs

You might also contact Rhonda Hovan of Faera goldens. She has dedicated her life to researching cancer in goldens after losing one of hers to lymphoma. 
Her email is Rhonda [email protected], I think, and she welcomes questions from golden owners. She might have some suggestions for treatment options, trials, and even just nutrition etc. 
A little bio on her from the UC Davis website:
Rhonda Hovan has been a breeder/owner/handler of Golden Retrievers under the "Faera" prefix for over thirty years, producing more than 60 CH's. As a health and genetics writer, she has won the Veterinary Information Network Health Education Award and the Eukanuba Canine Health Award. Rhonda is the Research Facilitator for the Golden Retriever Club of America, founded the Starlight Fund at the AKC Canine Health Foundation to support Golden Retriever health research, serves on the Advisory Board of the National Canine Cancer Foundation, and is an Emeritus Director of the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals. She wrote this article to help answer some common questions from breeders and owners, such as "Why did my dog get cancer?" and "What can I do to help my dog avoid cancer?" Rhonda is a frequent speaker on topics of canine health, and lives in Akron, Ohio with five Goldens and two rescued raccoons.
Link to her article, originally published in GRNews (Golden Retriever News) and reprinted by permission of the author:
Understanding Cancer in Golden Retrievers (.pdf format)


----------



## Augie's Mom

I'm just seeing this, I'm so sorry for the diagnosis. 

Don't give up hope. Meggie is an excellent example that the survival timelines given are not set in stone. We did chemo and my girl, Ollie, lived for 3 years post lymphoma diagnosis with a great quality of life. 

Things you can do while you are waiting:

1) Eliminate as much of the carbs from the diet as possible.
2) Increase the protein and fat levels. 

Keeping fingers crossed you and Duke are able to get into a trial quickly.


----------



## tippykayak

Augie's Mom said:


> 1) Eliminate as much of the carbs from the diet as possible.
> 2) Increase the protein and fat levels.


Just FYI, this is a somewhat controversial approach to cancer treatment. While there was some promising research on reducing carb intake in human breast cancer patients, "cancer-starving" diets aren't backed up by a whole lot of literature at this point.

Given Duke's history of kidney issues, excessive protein could cause real problems without really affecting his lymphoma. And a diet that's too rich could come with its own set of issues.

Augie's Mom's idea is not entirely without merit, and obviously they had a lot of success with it, but that approach isn't grounded yet in a lot of confirmed science.


----------



## puddinhd58

Cindy, 
I have held my breath this whole thread I think. I am so sorry. You have been given some really good information and there is hope. 

Brian, your posts brought me to tears. I am sorry you have had to face a loss lilke that. 

Cindy, is the amount you posted for the chemo, per cycle, per day or for the entire chemo regimen? 
Do you know the total amount of each drug he would need? 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Duke!!!


----------



## Duke's Momma

First off, let me just say thank you - once again. Brian, you're right. I think a high protein diet at this point might be dangerous. At CSU they actually didn't say anything about diet restrictions. I will look more into that, however. Thank you, Augie's Mom for the input.

Hotel4dogs, I will e-mail her, thank you and also check out your link as well as the ones from Moverking. And, yes we are in Colorado.

Vic and Jo - as always you two are there for me. Vic, will you write me a eulogy for when I finally go "home"? Your words are beautiful. I've always enjoyed yours and Buddy's posts. Jo - I'll be e-mailing you regarding our conversation earlier. I ran out of time to respond.

And, the prices I posted were for the full treatment with a second almost assured at the same price. I'll post the drugs later.

So, after a FULL day at CSU. Well, almost full - 9:30 - 2:00, here's what's happened.....

2 Studies he's now involved in.

they remove an affected (from hind leg) node to keep in archives for future studies = $300 credit
they draw extra blood at each visit to study how the blood levels react to the "new" chemo = $255 credit
There are more studies, but because we can't afford the chemo, they are not for us.

There were 2 trials. One with type B specific and the other type A & B specific. They don't know which one he has but drew blood to find out. Won't know until tomorrow.


Trial 1 - includes a new chemo drug and prednizone. Via tablet daily. The remission is only about 2 months then relapse and done with the trial. Type B specific = $800 credit
No side effects

Trial 2 - is 2 drugs (I can't remember any of the names but will post later). Via IV 1x/3weeks for 5 weeks. A much longer remission time and one dog actually was in remission for 3 years! = $800 credit
Side effects:
nausea - medication given (3-5 days post treatment only)
skin leisons - pred then given if needed
less than 4% of dogs develop lung scarring. They monitor that closely and stop all treatment if it occurs.


We chose Trial 2. There was one spot left and he was accepted.

They will take the node on Thursday am and possibly his first Chemo Thursday afternoon or Friday am. Weekly blood tests - quick visit - then another Chemo in 3 weeks.

I'm better and in a better frame of mind to fight this for him now. We have a plan and I'm all about plans.

The credits could be used for food, meds, further chemo if he relapses after trials or whatever.


----------



## davebeech

glad to hear you have your plan and that Duke is having a fighting chance, Duke is gonna win this fight, and especially with you in his corner. Wishing you all the Best !!!!


----------



## Mad's Mom

I too am glad that you've now got a plan and that it sounds like you and Duke are in good hands.

Mad and I will keep you and Duke in our thoughts and prayers, and we just know he is going to win this fight!


----------



## cham

One spot left in the trial was no coincidence! :crossfing That spot had Duke's name on it just waiting for him. 
Ok Duke, lets go and show 'em how strong and brave you are!


----------



## goldencontriever3

I am so glad Duke got into the trial and you are feeling stronger. It is so comforting to have a focus and a goal to fight for. Hang in there and we will keep Duke in our prayers. Please give him a big hug and let us know how he is doing.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Yes 

Thank you for the update, Cindy. You must be exhausted now.


----------



## HovawartMom

So glad there's some hope!!.
I'll keep Duke in my prayers and hope for the best!.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am so glad for you that you were able to get Duke into the trial! Remember, the other vet said that Duke would be one of the 6% that would be cured...hang on to those words....this WILL work for him.
Please keep us updated!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Jo Ellen said:


> Yes
> 
> Thank you for the update, Cindy. You must be exhausted now.


I am totally exhausted. What a ride so far!!!!!

Okay, so, I thought some folks would like to know the actual names of some things.

Study #1 is called CCOGC
Study #2 is called MRD

Trial #1 is called PCI w/prednizone.
Trial #2 is called GS9219+Cytoxin.

Cytoxin is one of the major drugs in the "Chop" protocol that is so expensive. We chose Trial #2. It was nice to actually have options as well so we didn't just have to take what was available.

It won't cost me a cent. None of it. 

So, now (and I know some folks will understand this, others not, but it's something I MUST do) There are a few scriptures we are standing on.

So, those of you that believe, please stand with us on these:

*Romans 4:17 - "Speaking those things which aren't as though they were."*
_Lord, I thank you that our Duke boy is cancer free. That his body is whole and healthy and every organ and cell is functioning the way you designed them to function. Nothing missing, nothing broken._

*2 Corinthians 4:18 - While we do not look at the things which are seen, but at the things which are not seen. For the things which are seen are temporary, but the things which are not seen are eternal.*
_Lord, I will look at Duke with the eyes of faith, not being fooled by what I see, but seeing the things You are doing internally in him. I realize he has no covenant with You, Lord, but Dee and I do. I know You love the things we love and we love Duke. I thank you, Lord God, that You have healed him in the past and cancer is no larger or smaller than a blockage. What You have done once You will do again. Thank You, Lord. I will forget none of Your benefits._

_Misc. Scriptures: I thank You, Lord God that no, NO weapon formed against us shall prosper and that the beasts of our field are blessed. I thank You Lord God that while we are about Your business that You are about ours, Lord. We thank You for Duke. He is a blessing - whole and healthy and healed. Lord, I pray right now that these side effects that have been spoken concerning these Chemo drugs will not affect Duke. He will have none of those in the Name Of Jesus._

_In Jesus Name._

Now, I'm going back and "fixing" all my posts that were full of fear and doubt because I don't want to give life to any of those doubts. I'm a believer, not a doubter.

(Thanks for those of you who stuck with me through this very looooong post.:wavey: )

So,


----------



## Duke's Momma

Uh oh, I can't edit that far back. Okay - that's alright. I just call all the words of death that were spoken out of my mouth, and all the words of doubt and unbelief and fear to be of no affect in Jesus Name. I command that they fall to the ground void and impotent and dead.

Amen


----------



## mybuddy

cham said:


> One spot left in the trial was no coincidence! :crossfing That spot had Duke's name on it just waiting for him.
> Ok Duke, lets go and show 'em how strong and brave you are!


 
This is sooo true!!!

You are sounding stronger Cindy....a bit more hopeful it seems and you should. Duke is strong. He is just keeping you on your toes! 

I will have to go back and double check but I think I read that Thursday is the big day? I will be keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers and checking in for updates.

Hug da dookie fur us ok?


----------



## mybuddy

cham said:


> One spot left in the trial was no coincidence! :crossfing That spot had Duke's name on it just waiting for him.
> Ok Duke, lets go and show 'em how strong and brave you are!


This is sooo true!!!

You are sounding stronger Cindy....a bit more hopeful it seems and you should. Duke is strong. He is just keeping you on your toes! 

I will have to go back and double check but I think I read that Thursday is the big day? I will be keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers and checking in for updates.

Hug da dookie fur us ok?


----------



## mybuddy

Double post...that seems to be happening a lot lately...hmmm


----------



## Duke's Momma

mybuddy said:


> This is sooo true!!!
> 
> You are sounding stronger Cindy....a bit more hopeful it seems and you should. Duke is strong. He is just keeping you on your toes!
> 
> I will have to go back and double check but I think I read that Thursday is the big day? I will be keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers and checking in for updates.
> 
> Hug da dookie fur us ok?


Hey, Vic

Yes - Thursday afternoon or Friday morning. 

dookiez ben hugd. fank u fur dis beehabor


----------



## mybuddy

HAHAHA...no pwublamz!

OK then I will know when to sit and wait for the updates. We have a time difference so I think I will be waiting one day ahead of you. Bless him...he is such a good boy!


----------



## goldengirls&boys

Wow what greats news to read Cindy! I am just over joyed for you and Duke that he got into the trial and that last spot was just for him! I would have close the second option like you. I am planner also and with one I can go forward as you are doing now.

What lovely and meaningful scriptues and prayers for Duke. I will keep you both in my prayers as you both soldier forward to beat this cancer. I will have a talk with all the pups here and make sure that they keep Duke in their prayers too! 

I will keep looking for updates and again I am just so happy for you now that things are moving forward. My gosh how wonderful also that Duke is part of the trails as it will help all our goldens in the future and that is so very important to the breed. You have one very special boy there and I so see that God work at hand.....sending you both lots of love and big warm hugs from all of us,
Barbara & the gang


----------



## mybuddy

Hi Barb!!!! :wave:


----------



## Doreens

Hi There Cindy.

Oh vic just told me about Duke. I am so so sorry. I came straight on HEAR. Oh so he is going into this Trial thing is that right. And I see quickly he has the last Space. Oh that is great news I will have to read back on some posts.

Please know you & Duke are in my prayers ok. Thinking of you all at this time. And please Give duke big cuddles from us all here.

Lots of love sandra Monty Bronco & Tara xxxx


----------



## tippykayak

Duke's Momma said:


> Brian, you're right. I think a high protein diet at this point might be dangerous.


Next time you have an oncologist to yourself, ask her about the cancer starving diet. I believe that's what Augie's Mom was talking about. There was some promising research out there about it. Your oncologist will certainly have heard of it and will have an opinion about whether there are any merits to trying anything like that for Duke. She'll also know whether there's any risk to the kidneys by relying on so much protein for nutrition.




Duke's Momma said:


> [*]Trial 2 - is 2 drugs


I'm so glad you were able to get on a trial that works financially and for Duke! I'm also glad that his situation and his data will help dogs in the future. Isn't that a comfort? It's one of my great regrets that Gus passed so quickly that there was no way for his very, very rare lymphoma to generate data that might help future dogs.

If you have a chance to keep us up to date about the protocols and Duke's progress, I'd be very grateful. And in turn, I'll do whatever I can to translate, learn or be helpful.

Be strong!


----------



## timberwolf

> I'm better and in a better frame of mind to fight this for him now. We have a plan and I'm all about plans.


I just read the news and am so sorry that Duke, and you, are going through this.
Good for you for being ready to fight!!! Your strength will flow through Duke and you both will benefit from it. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you and Duke.


----------



## BeauShel

I think that the last spot in the trails were left for Duke. All the prayers are paying off. We will keep all the thoughts positive and keep praying for you both. Those scriptures are perfect and I will say them too. Please give him a big kiss from me.


----------



## Duke's Momma

tippykayak said:


> I'm so glad you were able to get on a trial that works financially and for Duke! I'm also glad that his situation and his data will help dogs in the future. Isn't that a comfort? It's one of my great regrets that Gus passed so quickly that there was no way for his very, very rare lymphoma to generate data that might help future dogs.
> 
> If you have a chance to keep us up to date about the protocols and Duke's progress, I'd be very grateful. And in turn, I'll do whatever I can to translate, learn or be helpful.
> 
> Be strong!


It is a great comfort to know that by simply donating a nasty node that it could help some dog in the future. And, the extra blood is drawn every time to see how the lymphomides (I don't think that's right) are affected by the treatment.

I will most definately keep everyone updated as to the protocols and how my boy is doing.

Again, Brian, let me say how sorry I am that you didn't have more time with your Gus.


----------



## Duke's Momma

BeauShel said:


> I think that the last spot in the trails were left for Duke. All the prayers are paying off. We will keep all the thoughts positive and keep praying for you both. Those scriptures are perfect and I will say them too. Please give him a big kiss from me.


Carol, I've been kissing him almost non-stop (he loves it btw) I'll try and squeeze one in from you  . Thanks for standing in agreement with us. There is so much more power in numbers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm so heartened to hear that Duke got in the trial. I will be standing strong, reciting your scripture daily. This forum has been witness to some miraculous events, and I will pray that Duke is the next. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh, and this candle site has been a comfort and source of strength many times. Let's light it up for Duke.......http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## Bob Dylan

I will light a candle for Duke, and keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thanks, again, folks.

Just wanted to let you know all is well. We have a conference to go to (previously planned for about 2 months) here in town but it involves us being gone all day today and tonight, same on Thursday, Friday and Saturday. The good thing is it's here but the bad thing is it's now.

*sigh* So, Duke's human chew toy, Tab, will be taking him to his appt. tomorrow which saddens me a bit because it's his first and I won't be there with him. She loves him like her own. She's worked for us for 8 years - Duke was 3 months old when she came to us so he's her dog as well, so to speak.

He'll be in good hands, I just hate leaving him right now. He's probably going to enjoy a day at home with no appointments, though. These past few days (since Saturday) has worn him out. He tires easily (I thought it was age) and he's beat. I'm sure he picked up on us even though we tried to hide it and then the last 2 days have been hectic for him.

He'll have a very good day hanging out. Just wanted you all to know why I won't be on much.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Rest sweet Duke, your mommy has to go somewhere and get strong for you. Good medicine comes in many different forms. Big hugs to you :heartbeat


----------



## z&mom

Duke's Momma said:


> *Romans 4:17 - "Speaking those things which aren't as though they were."*
> _Lord, I thank you that our Duke boy is cancer free. That his body is whole and healthy and every organ and cell is functioning the way you designed them to function. Nothing missing, nothing broken._
> 
> *2 Corinthians 4:18 - While we do not look at the things which are seen, but at the things which are not seen. For the things which are seen are temporary, but the things which are not seen are eternal.*
> _Lord, I will look at Duke with the eyes of faith, not being fooled by what I see, but seeing the things You are doing internally in him. I realize he has no covenant with You, Lord, but Dee and I do. I know You love the things we love and we love Duke. I thank you, Lord God, that You have healed him in the past and cancer is no larger or smaller than a blockage. What You have done once You will do again. Thank You, Lord. I will forget none of Your benefits._
> 
> _Misc. Scriptures: I thank You, Lord God that no, NO weapon formed against us shall prosper and that the beasts of our field are blessed. I thank You Lord God that while we are about Your business that You are about ours, Lord. We thank You for Duke. He is a blessing - whole and healthy and healed. Lord, I pray right now that these side effects that have been spoken concerning these Chemo drugs will not affect Duke. He will have none of those in the Name Of Jesus._
> 
> _In Jesus Name._


In agreement to the above we pray, AMEN!


----------



## mybuddy

Hey there

Just checking in here before bed.

Cindy...sounds like Duke will be just fine and in very good hands. I know what you mean though, not wanting to leave him right now but wont be for long and he will be fine.

I am just sitting here watching Buddy. He is licking his frozen banana kong and I was just laughing at his mouth. He has it around the end of it and is sucking on it and he looks just like that little girl from the Simpsons. Love him^^

Take care and will talk to you soon!

Xo Vic and da buddy


----------



## moverking

This is such good news! I think we'll need to make Cindy a "6%" tee shirt or get a temp. tattoo 

Be strong both of you...mind and body in positive synch make a world of difference to the healing process.
Hugs


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hi, everyone

He seems rested. We are out again tonight. Schedule now is we drop him off at CSU tomorrow morning, 7:30 am. His lymph node surgery will be early afternoon. We'll pick him up at 6:00pm and then drop him off Friday 7:30 am again and he'll have his chemo. They think surgery and chemo in one day is too much for him. I agree.

I'm going to try to attach a card he got via e-mail today. Here goes dowpe! too big. Gonna try to down size it.
Can't it's a pdf. I might try scanning it.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Cindy, I sure hope you live close to CSU. Even from Boulder to Fort Collins, the drive was wearing Fingers crossed that he comes through surgery with flying colors and the chemo doesn't affect him. I've only known one dog with a bad chemo reaction, and I've know lots of dogs who've undergone chemo. Smooches for Duke!


----------



## mybuddy

Oh ok so tomorrow then. Bless him...I will be thinking of you all.

Hug that boy really tight for us and also, if you dont mind...kiss his mouth for me, right where that black lip part hangs down...thanks!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hey, Finns Fan - we're in Loveland. So, waaay closer than Boulder! On a good day, depending on the traffic (what time of day) we can make it in 20 minutes easy. We're west central Loveland.

I hate leaving him tomorrow. The thought of even a small surgery makes me sick! Just another turn in the road on this journey, though. He's in such good hands there. His student actually laid down on the floor with him and cuddled when we were waiting for blood results yesterday. Just like his momma. He's such a cuddle bug. He's got them all wrapped around his paw!


----------



## Duke's Momma

mybuddy said:


> Oh ok so tomorrow then. Bless him...I will be thinking of you all.
> 
> Hug that boy really tight for us and also, if you dont mind...kiss his mouth for me, right where that black lip part hangs down...thanks!


That's my spot! I'll share it, just this once. I like the crease from his nose to his top lip, too. Well, and then there's the side of his mouth. Oh, and his toes and his ears and eyes. Oh, heck - I just love to kiss all of him. (well . . . . almost! :curtain: )


----------



## mybuddy

Duke's Momma said:


> That's my spot! I'll share it, just this once. I like the crease from his nose to his top lip, too. Well, and then there's the side of his mouth. Oh, and his toes and his ears and eyes. Oh, heck - I just love to kiss all of him. (well . . . . almost! :curtain: )


 
shhhhhhhhhhhh....some might find this disgusting..I could never understand why......because I dont....*but* I actually love kissing Buddy's toofies. Sometimes I get carried away and just kiss all over his moufie. hahahaha...the hangie black part is special..I love that crease from nose to mouth too. Have you ever puckered his lips and kissed them? Mom taught me that one. She used to do that to all our animals. 

Thanks for giving me a hangie black lip kiss on Duke..means a lot to me.

Hugs


----------



## beauindie

good luck to you both tommorow.i know i do not know you but i have been reading this thread and my heart goes out to you .you are in my thoughts and heart lots of kisses and hugs to Duke .


----------



## Ljilly28

Good dog Duke, best wishes& thoughts coming from Maine. . .


----------



## hotel4dogs

good luck today Duke


----------



## Jo Ellen

Thinking about you today, Duke! I'm so glad you have doctors and nurses that love you, I know you'll take good care of everyone


----------



## Bob Dylan

Good thoughts and prayers for Duke.
Hugs and Kisses from all of us!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Vic, you crack me up!

JoEllen - just like you - he take care of them lol

Everyone else - thank you so much. 

We're going in.....................................So begins our journey.


----------



## puddinhd58

You have lots and lots of prayers and good thoughts and friends going with you on that journey.... give him a belly rub for me!


----------



## Mad's Mom

Just checking in on Duke. Please pick a special spot and give him a kiss from me too.

Mad and Cindy are pulling for you Duke.


----------



## BeauShel

Hope that Duke is doing really well from his surgery. Praying for good news.


----------



## mybuddy

Just checking in..what time is it there?

He must be still there..isnt it night time there?

Hmm...how is our boy?

Will check back later


----------



## Jo Ellen

I'll be glad when this day is over. Hurry up and come home, Cindy :wave:


----------



## mybuddy

Jo Ellen said:


> I'll be glad when this day is over. Hurry up and come home, Cindy :wave:


 
I hear ya on that one! I have to go to work in about an hour...so..just waiting around until I have to leave.

How are ya Jo Ellen? How is Daisy? Buddy is good, although that "limp" he had suddenly disappeared after a visit to the doctor. Hmmm...thing happened last week with his eye...he was blinking a lot so took him in, when I got there the doctor thought he was fine...as usual, and it disappeared. I did get drops but as my Mom said, he was probably just humoring you Vic. I am not paranoid though...I do see the symptoms..do you think he is faking? Anyway, I am still keeping him quiet for the week..no running. Just walking..just incase.

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....where is Cindy?


----------



## Lucky's mom

I'm sorry I missed this whole situation. My prayers are with you and I hope all is well.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Daisy and me are fine, Vic. We'll be better once we hear our Duke is okay


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hi!

I just got home with "our" patient.

They took the "LN" - no surprises, no issues. He's got a 12" bare spot on the back of his right leg and a patch where the IV was.

Tomorrow back in at 7:30 am and pick him up again at 6:00 pm for his first round of Chemo. We have the conference tonight as well, however, I'm staying home. I truly am exhausted. Barely time to think since this whole thing started and then the marathon conference. I need to be home as much as Duke needs me home.

I need to be sure he doesn't make any life changing decisions until the drugs wear off. No signing anything, no driving, etc. : lol He was a very good boy.

Hmmmmm, Vic - Buddy - do you think he's faking? Have you been gone more than usual and he needs more attention maybe? I'm not sure how you could give him more attention than he already gets.

Sorry it took so long for me to give you all an update.


----------



## Jo Ellen

LOL, bless your heart Cindy for making us laugh at a time like this. No life-changing decisions 

I'm glad you're home, I'm glad Duke is home. You both need to rest together. Perfect.

I'm going to get some dinner. I feel like I can eat now


----------



## gold4me

Emmy, Gambler and I are sending BIG thoughts and prayers to you and Duke!!!!!! Kiss me for me.


----------



## mybuddy

Hi Cindy

Just finished my morning classes and ran home to check. Oh, Dookie...I love him so. He sounds as if he did very well and for that I am grateful.

Tomorrow..ok...I will be waiting for news on that. He is such a good boy!!!

Honestly, I dont know if Buddy is faking or not. You are right, there is no way he could ever get more attention than he already does. Impossible...so impossible. hahahaha..my lips are on his moufie most of the day....where there is da buddy, there is da Vic..where there is da Vic..there is da buddy.
I dont think he was faking as he really did have a limp. It was serious too. At the park he was REALLY limping hard...it was strange how it just disappeared though...anwyay, perhaps it was my prayers.
You know, the time Buddy at the skewer, I prayed REALLY hard. Oh, did I pray. I really do think that he survived that because of my prayers. 

So, I pray for Duke...God knows me...he's got your back.:wave:


----------



## Ljilly28

Any updates on Duke this morning?


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope today is a good day for Duke and Cindy. He's such a good handsome boy. Give him some smooches from me if he isn't already going bald and your lips arern't chapped from all the other requests!


----------



## Duke's Momma

lol My lips aren't chapped, but I hacked up a big red hairball last night. :yuck: lol

He did great last night. Just great. He is such a trooper. Really, thank you all for standing with us and praying for our boy. His "student" yesterday said not only did she cuddle with him there were several other students that did the same thing. He's getting lots of love there, that's for sure.

Anyway - we're off in about an hour to drop him off for his first chemo. We are believing that the tumors will be MARKEDLY changed in a short time and we are cursing them from the roots.

So continues our journey . . . 

Duke & Cindy


----------



## mybuddy

Good morning Dukie!

Good morning Cindy!

I am just settling in here after a very long day. Buddy has his friday night bone, I am waiting for my dinner and will cuddle in and watch some tv before sleep.

Thinking of you today. I will look for updates on his first chemo treatment. Oh, he is such a good boy.

kisses and huggies

Oh, Buddy wants to say something.

dis is da buddy

da dooke. dis is da buddy. mi momee sayz i kan tawk da yoo fur dis tyme onlee on dis pwace. da dooke...doo yoo wanda hab mi eddie bare? yoo kan hab dis n den takie dis too da doktir wifh yoo. den yoo wownt peel skaried bout dis. dis is da spashal eddie bare. i lob dis eddie bare butt yoo kan hab dat cuz i lobe yoo n den yer mi berrie guuderest pren.

kay. i hassa gow cuz i hassa shoo mi bone.

i lobe yoo

dis is da buddy


----------



## Karen519

*Good Morning Cindy and Duke*

Good Morning Cindy and Duke.

My prayers, thoughts are with you both.


----------



## tippykayak

Hey Cindy,

Where are the tumors? Did I miss that somewhere in the thread?


----------



## Jo Ellen

Hey Brian. I hope it's okay if I answer for Cindy, she might not be around much today. She did tell me the first one she discovered was by his shoulder but I think she said another one popped up on his other side. 

Cindy will, of course, give a better answer. I just wanted to give you a general idea.


----------



## tippykayak

Jo Ellen said:


> Hey Brian. I hope it's okay if I answer for Cindy, she might not be around much today. She did tell me the first one she discovered was by his shoulder but I think she said another one popped up on his other side.
> 
> Cindy will, of course, give a better answer. I just wanted to give you a general idea.


I thought those were swollen lymph nodes, which is why I asked. Tumors secondary to lymphoma are one of the common symptoms, so I was wondering where they're popping up and what the doc says about them.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Cindy,
May God be with you and Duke on your journey......


----------



## Jo Ellen

Brian, I'm just going on the messages Cindy left on my profile. She discovered a lump on his shoulder. She said it popped up almost ovenight and it was fairly large. She took him in to the vet to have it aspirated and that's when they made the diagnosis, though the vet was fairly certain it was lymphoma even before the lab test came back. 

I'll let Cindy take it from here. I shouldn't be answering for her anyway!


----------



## magiclover

Just saw this thread about Duke. I will be praying for him to make a quick and strong recovery.


----------



## tippykayak

Yeah, that sounds like a node rather than a tumor. That will shrink to normal size as soon as the chemo starts working (which, fingers crossed, it will do quickly). I really hope there are no secondary tumors, though that doesn't mean too much in terms of his actual prognoses. They would shrink or disappear too with chemo.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Keeping you and Duke in our prayers.


----------



## Duke's Momma

*tumors, lymph nodes ?!?*

I'm sorry - I'm a little confused myself. This is what the report from our first appt. at CSU says.

_Duke presented to the CSU Oncology service on 9/15/09 after being previously diagnosed with multicentric lymphoma. You first noticed that Duke had a mass on the right isde of his neck when he was being bathed early last week. Since Duke has had lipomas in the passt, the mass was overlooked at this time. Duke was bathed again later that same week and another mass was found on the left side of his neck_ 

Okay, now, this is wrong which I will check with them to make sure it's right in his file. The first mass was found on his left side and the one on his right side was noticed by another vet at Peak (the first "cancer" appt. we had which would have been this past Monday) back to the report . . .

_You took him to your veterinarian, where these masses were found to be enlarged lymph nodes. These lymph nodes were aspirated, and the cytology results indicated that Duke had lymphoma. Your veterinarian also conducted chest x-rays and an abdominal ultrasound that were found to be within normal limits._

Again, minor misses in this rendition as well, but nothing significant enough to change. Back to the report ....

_.....On initial physical exam, Duke was bright, alert and responsive. His mucous membrans were pink and moist and his vital signs were within normal limits. His heart and lungs sounded normal on auscultation. He had several enlarged lymph nodes including the submandibular, prescapular, and popliteal lymph nodes bilaterally. *He also had a 2-3 inch subcutaneous mass on his thorax.* Based on the physical exam and the diagnostic tests run by your veterinarian, treatment options were offered on 9/9/09. You elected to enroll Duke in the GS-90219 & Cytoxan Lymphoma Study._

What's bold I didn't know anything about. They didn't say anything about that when I had his initial visit. What's his thorax and where is it? So, what I was previously calling tumors must be lymph nodes only. Someone must have called them that sometime, maybe. 

So, he tolerated his chemo well. If he's going to have any GI side effects it generally happens within 4 days. They gave me medication for that if it should happen. Either vomiting _(Cerenia)_ or diarrhea _(Metronidazole)_ or both. They also prescribed Tramadol for pain. We're believing he won't have any of these.

We go back next Friday for blood work and re-check of size of "ln" to see if they've decreased. We are believing they will have decreased significantly, as Brian said.

I'm a little overwhelmed right now. Got to take a big breath and feed him. I think I'll give him half his meal now and then the rest at bed time so his tummy doesn't get too empty.

Oh, he wants to say something to Buddy.

deer da buddee, dis iz da dook. fank u for ur behabior on da eddie beer but mmmmm, i kant hab da beer durin mi keemo frapi cuz mi momma sayd i kant. somfin bowt reeakshun. she sayd tu me da dook, u kant hab da beer n i downt want tu heer aneemoor bowt dis. u kant hab da alko hall dat iz bery bad behabior, mistur. but, fank u, buddee. u r mi frend. i am da bery tird now so i am goin to sweep.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I'm keeping positive thoughts that Duke does not get sick from chemo. I know that would break your heart, Cindy. 

Positive thoughts! :heartbeat


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Glad to hear the Duke is taking this all in stride. Fingers and paws crossed that the Chemo does it's thing and all the lumps and bumps go away for good. You and Duke are in our thoughts.


----------



## mybuddy

Hi Cindy

I was thinking about you this morning, and Duke of course.

You must be feeling so exhausted. It is strange but I could run a marathon, work out for 2 hours after and still have more energy than I would if I was dealing with something emotionally upsetting. It is the most mentally and physically draining thing ever! I know exactly how you are feeling.

I will be coming back to check up again later.

Love Us


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thank you once again, everybody. 

You're right, Jo - I would be heartbroken if Duke had any side effects. However, we would get through those as well. I sent an e-mail to his resident already. lol They're going to curse the day they met us! I'm so completely anal - especially when it involves Duke! lol

I just don't know when I can bathe him again since his surgery. There are no stitches - they're re-absorbing inside stitches. But, I don't want to do anything wrong and he's starting to itch again.

Vic - would you please tell Buddy that I think Duke misunderstood his good intentions. I think he thought Buddy was talking about some kind of beer instead of a teddy bear. I told him no drinking during his chemo and although he doesn't drink much, he does like an ocassional beer (I'm not sure where he gets them, though, as we don't drink) He's a little upset with us anyway because we gave his car away to a gal in the church who really needed it. We thought he would understand and besides, he couldn't be trusted with it. Maybe that's how he got his beer. Anyway - please apologize to Buddy for us.

fank - I mean thank you.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke's momma*

Duke's Momma and Duke

You know I will be praying for you both.

sounds like you and Duke have a wonderful outlook and attitude.

I am wondering though if the vet is really sure about the diagnosis of lymphoma. Could they be wrong?


----------



## mybuddy

Hi Cindy

Just between you and me...Buddy thinks he is very intelligent, hence the name "propessor peabuddy"...but actually, he is a little wishy washy. If Duke misunderstood, Buddy would never know it. He would just pant, smile and knock over a few things off the desk while reading his message. Beer, bear, bore, banana...they all mean the same thing to Buddy! 

dis is da buddy

da dookie...da dookie..fank yoo fur riting too da buddy. i no dat yoo r da sickie n den downt peel lik dis behabior sow i berrie happerest bout dis. da dook. i sowee yer momee sayz yoo kant habda eddie barez butt dat ok bout dis. i kan gib yoo mi skwarral insteed ob dis. askie yer momee ip da dukie kan hab da skwarlez kay. fank yoo.

da dookie. gess wat? i pownd da bigerest stik. yoo kan shoo dis wifh mee wen yoo peel badder.

i lobe yoo

dis is da buddy


----------



## BeauShel

My prayers are with the both of you. Have been thinking positive thoughts for a good chemo treatment for no side effects.


----------



## Duke's Momma

*Good night*

Hi, everyone. We had the conference tonight as well so after we fed Duke and got him settled, we left with a light on in the basement. He has 2 beds in the office and he's very comfortable there.

I think he had a good, good nap. Poor guy - he's just worn out. Plumb worn out.

I'm going to give him the rest of his food now and skeedaddle to bed. Hopefully I can get up early enough tomorrow morning before the last leg of the conference to write you all to tell you how he's doing.

The "2-3" mass on his thorax" I wrote his attending about and she said it was confirmed lipoma so no worries there. I did have a bit of a revelation concerning prayer. I've been cursing these "tumors" from the roots and speaking death over them. However, thanks to tippy, I realize they are actually nodes and he needs his nodes lol. So, I am speaking death to lymphoma and that no plague can come nigh our dwelling.

Anyhoo - I'm going to check a few other threads and then off to bed. I am soooooooo tired! I think I'm going to use some of Duke's rectal valium. Ahhhhhhhhhhhh. JUST KIDDING!

Night


----------



## Finn's Fan

Cindy, just an FYI, CSU's pharmacy charges pretty high prices for meds. If you haven't already filled the Tramadol, get them to write you a prescription and take it to Costco. CSU's price was four times Costco's price!!!! Fingers crossed that Duke sails through the chemo.


----------



## mybuddy

HAHAHA..Cindy, you are funny! HAHAHA

( laughing about the valium remark )

So glad Duke had a good rest. So glad you are able to take one now too!

Sleep well and will catch up soon.

( Afternono here. I am spending the day with Buddy. He is driving me crazy though. I have had the flu all week ( feel much better now ) but wanted to just stick close to home today. He isnt liking it. He ripped up a towel. I dont mind because I have many towels. He is kicking me. I dont really mind because I am pretty strong. He is barking. I dont really mind because I bark too. I might have to take him to the park. )

Sweet dreams!


----------



## mybuddy

Oh, I am rolling on the floor laughing....

What is afternono? hahahahahahaa..I typed that in my last post. I meant afternoon.

afternono..HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Duke's Momma

Finn's Fan said:


> Cindy, just an FYI, CSU's pharmacy charges pretty high prices for meds. If you haven't already filled the Tramadol, get them to write you a prescription and take it to Costco. CSU's price was four times Costco's price!!!! Fingers crossed that Duke sails through the chemo.


 Thanks, but the surgery and subsequent meds are covered under the study. I wasn't clear but the Tramadol was for post surgery pain. I will remember that, though if there's meds in the future that they want to fill for me that isn't under any of the studies.


----------



## Duke's Momma

mybuddy said:


> Oh, I am rolling on the floor laughing....
> 
> What is afternono? hahahahahahaa..I typed that in my last post. I meant afternoon.
> 
> afternono..HAHAHAHAHA


haha momo, everybody  I thought "Yoko Ono" I don't know why!

YOU are the funny one - "I bark too". I don't mind telling you that's a little scarey! :curtain:

Duke had a good night and I'm going to feed him now. *sigh* nother day of conferences and night and then we're done!!! Yea!!! We'll be coming home at noon to let the puppy out and make sure he's doing good.


----------



## cham

Duke's Momma said:


> I'm sorry - I'm a little confused myself. This is what the report from our first appt. at CSU says.
> 
> _Duke presented to the CSU Oncology service on 9/15/09 after being previously diagnosed with multicentric lymphoma. You first noticed that Duke had a mass on the right isde of his neck when he was being bathed early last week. Since Duke has had lipomas in the passt, the mass was overlooked at this time. Duke was bathed again later that same week and another mass was found on the left side of his neck_
> 
> Okay, now, this is wrong which I will check with them to make sure it's right in his file. The first mass was found on his left side and the one on his right side was noticed by another vet at Peak (the first "cancer" appt. we had which would have been this past Monday) back to the report . . .
> 
> _You took him to your veterinarian, where these masses were found to be enlarged lymph nodes. These lymph nodes were aspirated, and the cytology results indicated that Duke had lymphoma. Your veterinarian also conducted chest x-rays and an abdominal ultrasound that were found to be within normal limits._
> 
> Again, minor misses in this rendition as well, but nothing significant enough to change. Back to the report ....
> 
> _.....On initial physical exam, Duke was bright, alert and responsive. His mucous membrans were pink and moist and his vital signs were within normal limits. His heart and lungs sounded normal on auscultation. He had several enlarged lymph nodes including the submandibular, prescapular, and popliteal lymph nodes bilaterally. *He also had a 2-3 inch subcutaneous mass on his thorax.* Based on the physical exam and the diagnostic tests run by your veterinarian, treatment options were offered on 9/9/09. You elected to enroll Duke in the GS-90219 & Cytoxan Lymphoma Study._
> 
> What's bold I didn't know anything about. They didn't say anything about that when I had his initial visit. What's his thorax and where is it? So, what I was previously calling tumors must be lymph nodes only. Someone must have called them that sometime, maybe.
> 
> 
> Cindy,
> 
> The problem is at times these terms are used interchangebly by the public. A mass is a generalized term denoting a dense area of tissue. A tumor is an abnormal mass of tissue, could be malignant (cancerous) or benign.
> 
> 
> 
> *He also had a 2-3 inch subcutaneous mass on his thorax.*
> 
> 
> 
> The thoracic area with out getting complicated is the area of the rib cage. From the shoulder area to the last rib, including his spinal and spinal cord in that area ie the "Thoracic Vertebrae". Subcutaneous means just under the skin.
> 
> Does any of this help at all? I hope so. After years of reading medical reports, these errors are not really important, unless they effect the time line of the lymphoma development. I suspect whomever was dictating the report was winging it from memory. You should have seen some of the ones I have read. You wonder if its the right patient...
> Keep requesting and reading every report however and if something doesnt make sense to you, then ask about it!
> 
> Here's hoping his Dukiness keeps his stomach contents down, and his poop coming out right, and definately hide the beer from him... Teddy bears are cool unless he eats them like my two do...
> 
> Kisses for Duke and hugs for you
> 
> didnt see you already got the answers to your questions but heck I'm leaving this up anyway... lol
Click to expand...


----------



## mybuddy

Hey guys

Just heading off to bed soon...so checking in.

Do you bark Cindy? I sometimes bark. Not often but sometimes. I meow too. Usually I meow when I want Buddy to come quickly. One thing I have started to do recently is talk to my hand like it is a telephone. You have to understand that I would never do these things if I didnt have Buddy....I talk to my hand as I have to pretend to be on the telephone because strangly enough, that is the only way he will unglue his butt from the grass and walk! I always mean to bring my cell phone with me so I dont look weird but always forget. So, guess I am known as the woman who barks and meows into her hand? Buddy is strange....he has all these little things that make him tick...I just wish they were a little less weird.

I am so happy Duke is doing well. He is eating well I assume...bless him!

My brother was asking about him today. He sends his best.

Hugs, kisses, barks and meows...

Vic and Bud


----------



## goldensmum

Continued good wishes and prayers on their way for you and Duke


----------



## Spartan Mom

Sending good thoughts and wishes you way! It's so hard when this happens . . .


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Wow! Finally get my internet back tonight and read 5 pages on Mr. Dukee! Oh, Man...Jo sent me a note he was sick the other day...just horrible news. 

Tailer n I wish You All the very Best. Glad Duke is in the Trial and is handling things well. He is a True Fighter, We are Praying with You! If my connection holds out, I'll be around more again...I hope!

Da Dukee, Da Dukee, dis b da Tailer Dawgie. I misser U berri mucher. Momma saib u r da doering daa spcientiphic eerserch to getter better, I m prood ob U! Wheen da sno fleyes kan u com to mi houze n plawy? Fank U. I haffa go now n take momma our fur her da walkie. Haffa do da peremeter check fur intruuderz n alienz. Sweep n Dreem, I lobe U, K? --Tailer Da Nibbler


----------



## Duke's Momma

mybuddy said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Just heading off to bed soon...so checking in.
> 
> Do you bark Cindy? I sometimes bark. Not often but sometimes. I meow too. Usually I meow when I want Buddy to come quickly. One thing I have started to do recently is talk to my hand like it is a telephone. You have to understand that I would never do these things if I didnt have Buddy....I talk to my hand as I have to pretend to be on the telephone because strangly enough, that is the only way he will unglue his butt from the grass and walk! I always mean to bring my cell phone with me so I dont look weird but always forget. So, guess I am known as the woman who barks and meows into her hand? Buddy is strange....he has all these little things that make him tick...I just wish they were a little less weird.
> 
> I am so happy Duke is doing well. He is eating well I assume...bless him!
> 
> My brother was asking about him today. He sends his best.
> 
> Hugs, kisses, barks and meows...
> 
> Vic and Bud


Hey, Vic & Bud

Um, I do bark on occassion, I also growl a fierce & mean growl. Funny, the (what did Jo say that Buddy calls it) _stikie da bum_ somewhere or something or other. Duke does the EXACT same thing. He looks at me and uses that Robert Deniro voice "you lookin' at me?" So, what I do is muster up all the excitement I can and say "let's go in" "comeon - let's go in!" Then I raise the level until the fire department and police come running to see what the ruckus is. They've raised us well, haven't they?

You're brother is so sweet. Thank him for me, k?


----------



## Duke's Momma

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Wow! Finally get my internet back tonight and read 5 pages on Mr. Dukee! Oh, Man...Jo sent me a note he was sick the other day...just horrible news.
> 
> Tailer n I wish You All the very Best. Glad Duke is in the Trial and is handling things well. He is a True Fighter, We are Praying with You! If my connection holds out, I'll be around more again...I hope!
> 
> Da Dukee, Da Dukee, dis b da Tailer Dawgie. I misser U berri mucher. Momma saib u r da doering daa spcientiphic eerserch to getter better, I m prood ob U! Wheen da sno fleyes kan u com to mi houze n plawy? Fank U. I haffa go now n take momma our fur her da walkie. Haffa do da peremeter check fur intruuderz n alienz. Sweep n Dreem, I lobe U, K? --Tailer Da Nibbler


Well, hi stranger! (thank you Jo  ) Yes - it was a shock and I believe that's what I was in was shock for the first half of the week. When I found out the chemo cost it blew me away!

The study is good and he's doing very well. Chemo was yesterday and no side effects. He's a little tired is all.

Da, Tailer, dis iz Dukee. I am beree tireed so im gonna go to da bed now but i will rite more to moroww k? did u find intruuderz n alienz on ur walkie? fank u. i lobe u to, k?


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thank you, Spartan mom & goldensmum for your well wishes. He really is doing very well and we are very pleased. We are still believing in 100
% healing.


----------



## mybuddy

HAHA....oh, da gloo da bummee behabior!

Yeah, he is really good at that. He does it almost everyday. The only time he wont do it is if I have my backpack on my back because he knows that means the car....or, if it is Friday night and he knows it is bone night...or if I talk to my hand ( but he is catching on to that now ). Otherwise, gloo da bummee! It is torture trying to get him to move. Exhausting. I am not surprised Duke does this as I believe he probably taught Buddy on one of their adbenshorez.

We just got back from the lake. Buddy is crashed and I am happy! 

I hope Duke is doing well...will check up on him later

Xo


----------



## hawtee

Checking in to see how Duke is doing this morning, hope all is well.


----------



## Hudson

Glad Duke is going well with his Chemo! Thinking of you both.


----------



## paula bedard

=( Not the news I'd hoped to be greeted with when returning from Vacation. I am so sorry! I've read through the thread and it sounds like Duke is feeling well and tolerating his meds...and you sound like you're holding up pretty well also. Hugs to you both. Keep praying that lymphoma away and I'll add my prayers from Maryland with all the others. God Bless.


----------



## Mad's Mom

Just checking in on Duke, glad to see he is feeling well.

Have a great Sunday Duke and family!


----------



## Duke's Momma

da gloo da bumie behabior. That's it! He even does it when he's not feeling so good like dis mornin. I mean this morning. 

He is not vomiting and still has a really good appetite (I'm feeding 4 small meals a day so his tummy doesn't get too empty.) He's drinking fine as well. He has "loose" stools, but not diarrhea - am adding extra pumpkin to his meals because he loves it and will help with his stools.

He's really tired and lethargic. Really. But, really it's only been 1 full day after chemo. I wish Finn's Fan would check in and tell me if that happened with her pup. I imagine it's normal but don't like it. I think maybe we'll take a little walk later like 1/4 mile or something & see how he does later. He might just be a little depressed.

Laura - I hope you had a delightful trip. Thank you for joining with Duke's club in agreeing he's going to be healed.

Gotta get ready for church - at least the marathon conference is over. I have the _da gloo da bumie behabior_ this morning.

Thanks again to everyone. Have a super day.


----------



## hotel4dogs

From what I've seen, the tired is very normal. Geez, think of everything he's been thru in the past week! It's catching up to him. Between the surgery, the car trips, the chemo, all of it, he's probably just plain worn out.
If he doesn't feel much like going for a walk, let his body decide what's the best thing. Nature seems to know when they need to just lie and do nothing for a day or two.
Lots and lots of good wishes and prayers continuing to come your way. That 6% has Duke's name written all over it....


----------



## BeauShel

Sounds like he did very well with the treatment. Hopefully the tiredness is just a side effect that will go away. Give Duke big hugs and kisses from his fans.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Sending you good wishes for Duke. Pamper the boy, I'm sure he's not already spoiled rotten.


----------



## married0805

*Lymphoma diagnosis . . . don't give up!*

Duke's momma, I am new to this board--just rescued a golden, but I have experience with canine lymphoma. I wanted to let you know of a yahoo group called: lymphomaheartdogs. It's specifically for those whose dogs have been diagnosed with lymphoma. It was incredibly informational to me as I began the battle with my heart dog and best friend, now an angel--Lucy. She was diagnosed last July 2008, and I lost her July 6 of this year. I want to encourage you--there ARE dogs that have achieved and remained in remission for many years. Two that I know of from the board are considered CURED. It is an insidious disease, but I want you to know that my Lucy had chemo and sailed through almost a year of it--with alsmot no side effects. Chemo is much easier on dogs than people. There are SO many things you can do to help your dog through this diagnosis, things that will prolong and give Duke a GREAT quality of life. Yes, I lost my girl, but I got an extra 51 weeks with her--all quality except the last two days of her life. Please, do some research and if you decide to treat Duke, join the lymphomaheartdogs board. I learned SO much! I am thinking of you--I know exactly where you are right now emotinally. It's terrifying, but it's not hopeless. Feel free to e-mail me with any [email protected] 
~God bless, Leisa


----------



## Karen519

*Married0805*

Married0805

I am so sorry you lost your girl.

*Thank you so much from all of us here for telling us about this wonderful forum:
lymphomaheartdogs
and for offering your email:
[email protected]*

Yes, some dogs do survive with lymphoma.

Meggie, who is Meggie's Mom's dog, is the perfect example.
Read about her here!!!


----------



## mybuddy

married0805 said:


> Duke's momma, I am new to this board--just rescued a golden, but I have experience with canine lymphoma. I wanted to let you know of a yahoo group called: lymphomaheartdogs. It's specifically for those whose dogs have been diagnosed with lymphoma. It was incredibly informational to me as I began the battle with my heart dog and best friend, now an angel--Lucy. She was diagnosed last July 2008, and I lost her July 6 of this year. I want to encourage you--there ARE dogs that have achieved and remained in remission for many years. Two that I know of from the board are considered CURED. It is an insidious disease, but I want you to know that my Lucy had chemo and sailed through almost a year of it--with alsmot no side effects. Chemo is much easier on dogs than people. There are SO many things you can do to help your dog through this diagnosis, things that will prolong and give Duke a GREAT quality of life. Yes, I lost my girl, but I got an extra 51 weeks with her--all quality except the last two days of her life. Please, do some research and if you decide to treat Duke, join the lymphomaheartdogs board. I learned SO much! I am thinking of you--I know exactly where you are right now emotinally. It's terrifying, but it's not hopeless. Feel free to e-mail me with any [email protected]
> ~God bless, Leisa


 
WOW....this is a great post!! Cindy, this is hopeful yes? I am so sorry for the loss of you sweet girl Leisa. 

So sorry Duke was feeling down this morning. I imagine that is normal...with all he has been through, bless him.

Did he get out on his walk? How far did he go?

Hug him for me ok?


----------



## Jo Ellen

Hug him for me too. I've been away most of the weekend, have to catch up now.

How is Duke doing? Resting, I hope ... and you too. What's next? 

I think about Duke everyday, all day. ALL positive thoughts because I know you want nothing less


----------



## Duke's Momma

Leisa, thank you for the info. I've become a member but am having a bit of trouble navigating through so far. It's freaking me out a bit because the first posts I've seen have been about furbabies going to the rainbow bridge and I cannot read those right now. But, I will definately continue to surf a bit and lurk and see if I can't figure it out. I'm not very familiar to Yahoo anything!

I'm very sorry for your loss of Lucy. I love the fact that you counted the extra weeks - 51 (almost to the day of her birthday, bless your heart). Thank you for your post and sharing. We'd love to see pictures as well and,,,,,welcome to the forum!

Karen519 - I have to search the forum for Meggie's Mom's posts. (thank you for your input, Meggie's Mom!) I've heard about this inspiring story and this truly delightful pup and want to read up on her. 


Vic & Jo, I think Duke's feeling a little better. We are going to take him for a very short walk a little later tonight. Just to get him out. I was toying with the idea of cancelling his obedience classes, but I think that it would be good for him to go, even if we didn't have one single chance to work with any of the homework this week. *sigh!* He's feeling a little better I think. I think also that we won't push him tonight. When hotel4dogs put down in writing all he's been through this week, it's no wonder he's acting a little "depressed!" And, we've been gone so much and he's used to us being here or him with us.

He just went with Dee to feed the horses so that is good. He's acting a little more perky.

Gotta go feed him. Thank you so much for everyone's positive thoughts and prayers. (you're so right, Jo!) It's amazing how much it helps for me to chronicle what's going on. I'm using this as kind of a diary - I hope that's all right.

Later I'll look up Meggie's story. I better have some kleenex I think!


----------



## mybuddy

Oh I am so glad he is feeling a little better. Yes, I am sure it is all he has been through. He will perk up more and more..wait and see!

Obedience classes??? Duke??????? No way!!!!!!! Is that for the gloo da bummee behabior? HAHAHAHAHAHA...bless him..bless him...bless him!!!!! God love him..I can picutre his little body there in class learning. What a big ball of goodness!

Well, time to try to do something productive this morning...I have work this "afternono"...must do something before then.

Hugs
Me


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Duke has lots of buddies here cheering him on. Caue, Oak and I are sending our all to our friend we never met.


----------



## Ljilly28

Good morning, Duke. Here in Maine, we hope you are waking up strong and happy today, ready to be our daily miracle along with miss meggie.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Morning, everyone! Duke is definately better today. He woke up bright, went out and peed and pooed - no diarrea, no vomit - it's raining and I'm going to fix chicken & dumplings in the crock pot for tonight before Duke's class.

I was telling Dave Beech this morning that I've hesitated to post anything about this because there's not medical proof of this yet, but I believe he's almost (is that possible?) in remission. :--big_grin:I can't find the node that was plumb sized nor the one on the opposite side. I don't know what constitutes remission. Do they have to be completely gone or just going down. 

No matter because that's what we're all believing for in faith so it's what's going to happen. 

I was reading Meggie's journey last night and had to go to bed. I reached just past the time that she was so sick. I was wondering what protocol they actually used, the meds and all, but I don't want to know. Sometimes during these faith journeys the less information the better. It makes no difference because he's going to be healed regardless. 

See how my brain works? The time years ago his old vet suspected "he was sceptic but in no pain" when he had the second blockage, my husband asked me what that meant and I said I don't know and don't want to know. Then I'd have to deal with that knowledge as well as everything else. The next morning was when I took my bag to see him and promptly took him outside and he pooped. Everyone in her clinic thought they'd come in that morning to him gone to the bridge. 

Meggie has had quite a journey, I'm going to go read some more.

It's raining cats & dogs here and in the 40s. Summer is over!


----------



## Tahnee GR

Wonderful news! I am so glad he is doing better. You are both still in my thoughts.


----------



## tippykayak

Duke's Momma said:


> I was telling Dave Beech this morning that I've hesitated to post anything about this because there's not medical proof of this yet, but I believe he's almost (is that possible?) in remission. :--big_grin:I can't find the node that was plumb sized nor the one on the opposite side. I don't know what constitutes remission. Do they have to be completely gone or just going down.


Hey, that's great! Whether he would count as in full remission or not right now isn't a question that could be easily answered, and I'm not sure it matters at this stage. If the lymph nodes are shrinking, though, then the treatment is working. That's what really matters right now. I'm also glad to hear he's more like himself today, and continuing with obedience classes sounds like a great idea to me.

Keep on chugging, Duke!


----------



## mybuddy

Hi Guys!

Yes, Duke is in remission. I am not a doctor nor have any knowlege of this stuff whatsoever but I do know he is in remission.

Cindy, your brain works perfectly. Do you know how my brain works? ( WOW..this could take awhile )....just in a few sentences, I believe that I am here to learn things and honestly, I can point out lessons as I am confronted with them each day...ahhh, there is a life lesson right there...ahhh, there is another one! How lucky am I? So, after reading your message right now..it happened. Ahhhh, look what I learned! I learned such a great lesson from you and Duke..not to question so much because if you have true faith, the answers dont really matter. All that matters is that you believe. Cindy and Duke taught me this and I will hang on to that for the rest of my life..really, I will. Thank you teachers!

Kisses to my boy and so happy he is feeling to chipper this morning.

Oh, this is a happy day, well night for me but that is ok cuz I love good news before sleeping. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## goldensmum

More hugs on their way for Duke


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Remission comes quickly - especially if they used elspar (Asparaginase) to begin and I can't imagine they haven't. I wouldn't doubt that Duke is already there or will be at his next check. 

To answer your question about Megs protocol- it was a modified Wisconsin-Madison that the NCSU vet school recommends. Megs thread is pretty long - if you want the condensed version, you can read the article I wrote for the vet school magazine here: 

http://puppyup.blogspot.com/

The yahoo lymphomaheartdog group does have really good info in the file section, but the people on this board are the best for support. 

Hugs for you and Duke.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Yes, this is music to my ears 

:banana:


----------



## Karen519

*Duke's Mom*

Duke's Mom:

If you want to find all of Meggie's Mom's thread
just type Meggie's Mom in Search and then choose
ALL THREADS OR ALL POSTS.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=1086270


----------



## Finn's Fan

Cindy, what great news that the enlarged node has shrunk to the point of disappearing. I just saw a few pages back that you were looking for me, and the implication was that one of my dogs had gone through cancer treatment at CSU. Nope, my experience with them was for Finn's broken back, and Cody's degenerative myelopathy.

Yeah, this weather is way too early. It was freezing here today, and it took some doing to convince Finn to venture out on a walk in the buckets of rain Hope Duke is feeling well today.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hey, Finn's Fan - it's raining in Boulder?!? It's not here yet today. Did you hear that we're supposed to have (drum roll, please) SNOW  tonight? We do snow removal in the winter and I haven't even contacted our old clients to see if they want us to continue this year. I thought I had at least another month!!!!! Probably won't stick. I've been so busy with Duke this past week I entered this wierd time warp. The only day we had nothing going on was Wednesday with him. But, we had that conference for 4 days. I'm still trying to get caught up!

Thanks for setting me straight on the CSU thing. I did think that you were in their oncology department. Assuming and we know what that does! How in the world did Finn break his back?

Duke is doing well. We had obedience class last night and he was the s-t-a-r!!!! Course they love him there. It's where we first took obedience and they have a "spa" that he stays at when we're out of town for any length of time. The instructor takes care of the overnighters and knows Duke very well.

I was a little concerned on the way. He was eating grass before we left and although I know we have a lot of grazers on the board, Duke only grazes if his tummy is upset. He ate fine but kind of got the "gerks" on the way - drooling and swallowing hard. Never vomited but I almost turned around. Then I thought - NO - this is not going to rob him of some fun and once we got there he was truly fine.

He has a bit of loose stool this morning - formed but loose. I'm going to e-mail the CSU vet and see if that constitutes diarrea to them. I would like to see if it firms up throughout the day as he got a lot of cut up treats last night in class. They want soft treats and they use alot of them so I got a new sweet potato treat that's soft and chewy and cut those up. That may have caused this.

Other than that he's good. Thanks everyone for checking in. Oh, Cindy, I don't think that they used that drug you mentioned. There's only 2 chemo drugs in this trial. I mentioned it back a few pages, but that wasn't one of them. I just pray that he doesn't go through what Meggie went through at first. I don't know if it happened more than once, but you were so strong! We do what we have to do for them, huh? I know you didn't feel strong inside but you were strong for her. I want to be strong like that for my boy as well. And, I'll be looking for an update as to how her appt. went. Go Meggie! Again, it's amazing how much they look alike!


----------



## tippykayak

Hey Cindy,

Sounds like he got a teeny bit nauseous, if he was eating grass and then drooling later. If he didn't barf, it can't have been that bad, so I wouldn't worry too much, but it's certainly something to keep the vets in the loop on.

I'm so glad you can keep up his "working" schedule. I think that's going to be hugely important to him. I'm really glad you didn't have to turn around.

Here's to many more classes where he can be the star!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thanks Brian. I know you know how much we want to protect them and keep them quiet and when you said "working" schedule, it reminded me that he hasn't gone to "work" with Dee in a very long time. (I know that's not what you meant but it reminded me) and now with it being cooler he can go without a worry. I'm going to push for that. I love him here with me every minute, but I've got to get over the fact that really, it's not about me!!!! And, he loves his daddy so it's only fair. *sigh* I'll give up some time so he and Dee can have it.

I will e-mail the vet and give them an update now. Have a super day.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

Duke-we are praying for you and for your Mom!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Cindy, you may get the chance to crank up your snow removal equipment tonight! I sure hope not. To answer your question, Finn's original owner broke his back as far as we can determine. Given the stoic nature of the golden, it took a while to get a diagnosis, then he had a dorsal laminectomy to fix it. While I loved all the vets who did the diagnostics at CSU, they're a teaching hospital, so the guy who would have done Finn's surgery had only done twelve. I went with Steve Petersen (who used to be on Emergency Vets on Animal Planet) who has literally done hundreds, not to mention that he's not hard on the eyeballs


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Wow - snow. I am trying so hard not to be jealous. I just want it to feel like fall and not some tropical island here in the south. 

Cindy, if they haven't given you any anti-nausea pills to have on hand, I would ask for some. Cerenia is what finally got Meggie over that bad 10 days from the vincristine treatment. Cerenia was new on the market at the time and it can only be given for 5 days straight, but it only took one dose to stop the nausea for Megs. They had tried everything else under the sun first and nothing touched it. It's good stuff. It would make her a little woozy though. And we pre-medicated after that and took that chemo drug out of her protocol, so she never had another episode. 

You might also ask for some metronidazole for diarrhea if you don't have any on hand. Pumpkin is good and we use it regularly now, but sometimes it takes something stronger during chemo. 

I'm so glad Duke is getting out and having fun. You too! And Megs had a fantastic check up! Thanks for thinking of us.


----------



## T&T

Healing thoughts for your sweet Duke
Don't give up little one


----------



## Duke's Momma

Cindy, they gave us both of those medications and we gave the one for diarrhea tonight as his stools are increasingly becoming looser. He does get a suppliment of about a tablespoon of pumpkin at each meal as well. I'm going to hold off on the nausea one as he hasn't been nauseous since last night and is eating fine. 

He spent the afternoon with his daddy "working" and he's tuckered out right now. He sits in the seat like a person - I've never seen anything like it. He so enjoys looking at the country side. Once Dee told me that there was a jogger jogging by and Duke watched him until he was behind them. Instead of turning around to watch, he finished watching him jog out of site in the side mirror! Isnt' that amazing?

Thank you T&T for your kinds words. 

Finn's Fan - I didn't get anyone called today. 90% chance of rain tomorrow. I really doubt if it will snow enough for us to push anything, but I've got to get on the stick and get people called! Ahhhhhhh fall in Colorado. Don't you love it?


----------



## mybuddy

Hi guys

Just checking in and seems that everything is ok and calm. Oh, that is funny, Duke watching through the mirror! That is just so Duke!

Hope you are getting some rest Cindy.

Off to work here.

Love us


----------



## Duke's Momma

Vic, it's funny you should mention sleep because last night I kept hearing him make noises and was up all night listening to them. I thought he was going to get sick which he didn't. He was licking his lips alot but I don't want to give the anti-nausea med unless he actually gets sick as he's eating and everything

However, he did have full blown diarrhea yesterday so on the medication for that he's on. (talking like Yoda I am) :jester: He hasn't pooed today yet so I'm not sure if it's working. He has to be on it for 5 days as it's a low grade antibiotic and he needs to be on it that long so he doesn't build up a resistance.

Other than that, all is good. I'm grandma this morning and had an accordian file strung on one of my desks filled with carefully placed filing of accounts payable. The puppy had his e-color on and the accordian file was slightly sticking over the desk, my g-daughter and I walked in the office - he got excited and - yes. You guessed it - ALL OVER THE FLOOR!!!! Sadly, that was at least 2 months worth of filing that was sorted for filing I have to redo. :banghead: Oh well, what else do I have to do today?!?


----------



## Duke's Momma

He is so close to back to normal I hesitate to mention it. We went for a bath today and I trimmed his hind leg feathers. One leg was shaved for the surgery and they left like a mullet long hangy down thing so I trimmed that and then went ahead and trimmed the other side (not as short of course) just to kind of even them out.

He had a very soft (not through a screen, though) stool this morning. I'm not sure when the medication is supposed to kick in and this is only day 2 of the medication but his tummy must be very uncomfortable.

All that said, however, he is being very demanding and full of himself. I love it! :--heart:And, no I did not get the filing done ....... yet. I've been in a very foul mood today for some reason. Probably lack of good restful sleep. There's so many things for me to do and the days just keep passing by!

We are getting rain - really nice cool days. I want to nest and maybe bake some bread or something. But, just too mad to do it. I think I'll do something less "nesting" and fold some clothes. Sigh!

Back to Duke, though. He's doing really great.


----------



## mybuddy

Alright Duke! Demanding and full of yourself..that is music to my ears! :woot2:

Keep up the good fight and will be looking forward to more good news as the weeks go on.

Kisses


----------



## Jo Ellen

Hey, checking in! Good to hear Duke went to work today, good for him  

Glad to see you peeking back in to the PD threads, Cindy ... that means you have some thoughts to spare. I take that as a very good sign


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

So Glad to See Mr. Dukee is doing daOk! WooRoo! Filing, I hate filing...I do more piling than filing! Two of Hubby's Aunt's n Uncle's announced they were coming for a visit this Friday n Saturday...my piling will get shoved in boxes so we have some uncluttered surface areas in the house! 

Tailer wonders if you did get some sno? He wants Dukee to send him da Sno Ball, K?

Glad Dukee got to go to work with Dee! TeeHee...mirrow watching, da girls...teehee...


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Just wanted to add our hopes and prayers that Duke continues to improve.


----------



## BeauShel

Thinking good thoughts for more great days for Duke and you. Take care of yourself and get some sleep. (((((HUGS))))) to you and Duke. I love that he looked thru the mirror to watch the jogger.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Keeping you in my prayers Mr. Duke, so glad you are feeling better.


----------



## paula bedard

Sorry you're in a foul mood but glad to hear that Duke is feeling more like himself. I've kept him in my prayers. 

Baking bread sounds like a wonderful thing to do. If it weren't still warm here today, I think I'd pull my bread machine out. LOVE fresh baked bread. The weekend temps are supposed to be cooler so maybe this weekend....YUM. 

Hope you are able to get a little rest and improve your mood...you might try smiling a big ol' smile just for the heck of it. The facial muscles used to make a smile are supposed to release chemicals into our system that lighten our mood. Can't hurt to try it.:--big_grin:


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

Duke: 

So glad you are demanding and full of yourself-that certainly is a good sign! Since you love to watch people, please keep an eye on your Mom, I think she could use some TLC and sleep now, too!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Well, he still has the runs and I think it's a little worse than yesterday. I'm a little concerned and e-mailed the drs. They said to just keep doing what we are. He has his weekly appt. tomorrow afternoon. So, we'll see then.

I'm in a slightly better mood. I am sleeping with the lights on so I can immediately see him when I wake up to check on him. And, I wake up often. We'll settle into a new normal soon (I hope!)


----------



## Duke's Momma

I also want to thank everyone that has been praying for our boy. They are being answered. It's so wonderful to know we're not alone!


----------



## Augie's Mom

If he still has the runs, try adding plain psyllium (metamucil without sugar or artifical sweetner )to his diet. The psyllium regulates the amount of water in the stool so its good for both constipation and diarrhea. It does not interfere with any of the chemo treatments. 

I would use about a tablespoon of psyllium mixed in about 1/3c of water. It will have a consistency of a gel, then add it into Duke's food.

His poo will look soft but when you pick it up it will have the consistency of a thick gel (I know too much information) and eventually firm up. If you have Trader Joe's stores in your area, their's is called "The Secret of Psyllium" and it is very reasonably price.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Hope Duke's tummy gets better soon. Considering all the side effects he could have, I'd say he's doing okay. Lots of tummy rubs for Duke.

You hang in there - this thing makes your emotions ride a roller coaster. I'm in a crummy mood myself today - but I think it's more PMS-ing than anything. That and my boss really ticked me off just at the end of the day today. That's okay - I've been thinking of a career change and this put me in gear. If I stay this ticked off I'll mail the application tomorrow.


----------



## paula bedard

Sorry Duke's belly is still iffy. I've not dealt with this type of situation so have no advice...unless he can have pumpkin then you might give that a try. Keep Smiling, Dr's orders!...and of course Golden kisses and hugs.


----------



## goldengirls&boys

Hey Cindy and Duke! I was just checking in on you both to see how things are going. I have been reading each day on his progress. I am so sorry he is having the runs. Oh dear I do hope that his tummy gets better soon and the meds kick in. You must be exhausted from not getting some sound sleep. We will keep you both in our thoughts and prayers. Hang in there and I do hope that all goes well at his appointment tomorrow.
Sending you both lots of love and hugs from all of us,
Barbara & the gang


----------



## Duke's Momma

thank you, Augie's Mum. I'll talk to the drs about that tomorrow before I do it. I think that because they are paying for everything they probably should okay it.

Paula we are giving him about 1 TBS of pumpkin at each feeding. Is that enough do you think?

He had a very loose stool this afternoon again, but not so mucousy. I know, TMI! However, because of the pumpkin, you know the color - and then there was a little darker color kind of dark rust which could be blood I'm thinking from straining maybe. *sigh*

We will continue what we are doing - he really feels good. Doing the pouncing on the feet thing when it's time to go in and just generally being very cute and cuddly. I do have this fear that I gave him the pain meds instead of his diarrhea medication because they both look the same and I don't remember reading the bottle last night. This morning before I fed him I checked and put the pain meds away.

Thanks!!!!!!!!! You all are the greatest. It's nice to know Cindy, that what I"M going through is normal!


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy and Duke*

Cindy and Duke

Just checking in to see how you and Duke are doing.

Love, Karen, Smooch and Snobear


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thanks, Barbara! Always good to hear from you.


----------



## mybuddy

Hi there

It is Friday morning here so Tonight my time you will be off to your appointment with Duke. I will check in and wait for the update.

I am so sorry he is still having issues with his poo. It is the chemo that is upsetting his tummy? Bless him...other than that, how is his mood? Still the old Duke?

Love ya sweet boy... Buddy is sending you a big ol' 22 for good luck at your appointment!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Hope Duke is feeling better. Poor guy! We wre keeping you both in our prayers.


----------



## mybuddy

Hey

Friday morning there yes? So Duke goes in to see the doc today?

It is getting late here so will check for updates in the morning.

Kisses and huggies

Vic and Buddy


----------



## goldensmum

Continued prayers and good wishes on their way for you and Duke


----------



## Duke's Momma

Ahem - may I have a drum roll, puleeze?

:artydude!!!!COMPLETE REMISSION!!!!:artydude​They say he's looking great - healing nicely. They did take a stool sample to see what's causing the very loose stools. They're doing blood work as well and did an aspirate of a node to confirm. She said that it's very unusual for complete remission after only one Chemo treatment. See, prayer does work!!!! I'm so excited for my boy.​


----------



## Karen519

*Duke's Mom*

Duke's Mom and Duke:

I am SO HAPPY I COULD DANCE!!:artydude:artydude:hyper::hyper::hyper:
God bless you and Duke!!!!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen

*WOW !!!*

This is me:

:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun


----------



## Augie's Mom

FABULOUS!! It is very unusual to get complete remission after only one treatment, Duke is a very very special boy! 

Those will be come the sweetest two words you will ever hear.

Keep up the good work Duke!!


----------



## Duke's Momma

OMG, what a ride this is! I think I can actually sleep tonight! What's really funny is he came home, drank a ton of water and promptly puked on our new carpet in the office! He's fine - just too much water. I put him out in his "exercise kennel" to enjoy the sun and cool and smells and - EVERYTHING LOOKS SO MUCH BRIGHTER! 

Thank you so much, everyone for your prayers. Of course, he still needs to run the gammet of chemo because - that's the way this game is played.

Let me just say that God is sooooo good!


----------



## mybuddy

Yes, well..tell me something I dont know. Of course, it is Duke, what did you expect ( talking in a very calm voice )...but.....but....I ....feel....some...thing.....trying...tooo...burst....

*OH MY GOD! THIS IS THE BEST NEWS EVER! DUKE, YOU ARE AMAZING! YOU ARE THE BEST. WE LOVE YOU. OH MY !! CANT BREATHE! DUKE! YOU ARE MAGIC!! REALLY YOU ARE! WE LOVE YOU...*
Hey, dont worry about puking on the carpet...everyone does that after celebrating..wait...Buddy wants to say something!

Dis is da buddy

da dukie...mi momee isda doin da karp weelz wownd da howse. herz herted hers hed but dat ok cuz dat da momee. da dukie. mi momee sayz yoo da badder n den yoo habda ....da.....da....reemissle inda yer bodee. i downt umberstand dis butt i fink dat guud fing cuz da momee is wollin on da flore now.
da dukie. kan yoo eet da bonez? i kan gib yoo sum ob dem cuz i lobe yoo

da dukie. i tawked da gawd bout yoo n den alda dawgiez dood da sirkal obda prens fur yoo cuz wee lobe yoo.

i hassa gow barkie now

dis is da buddy


----------



## Oaklys Dad

WooHoo!!!! What wonderful news for you and Duke. Give Duke a big snuggle from me and the boys.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Congrats to you and Duke!! Fantastic news! Go Duke!


----------



## Goldilocks

That's just wonderful news. I hope everything continues to improve and that the remainder of the chemo goes well.


----------



## Florabora22

Wow, this is all kinds of awesome! I am so happy for you and Duke. How amazing!


----------



## goldencontriever3

That is wonderful news. We will continue to pray that Duke continues to do well. We are so happy for you. Give Duke a big hug!!


----------



## puddinhd58

DUKE:You_Rock_:headbang2:headbang2Whoooohooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Da Dukee, Da Dukee...I juss new u coud do it! I did, I did! I m gonna keep sendering u good happpie fought n dreemz, K. U R mi besterest frinnd, Fank yoo fur bbing u! --U R Pawl Da Tailer


----------



## T&T

Awww Duke ... you just brought the biggest smile to T&T's face


----------



## BeauShel

That is the best news I have heard in a long time. A true miracle boy Duke is. Tears of joy and happiness for you and him. Give him big hugs and kisses.


----------



## Spartan Mom

What wonderful news! I'm so happy for you all!


----------



## Hudson

Wonderful news, so very happy for you and Duke!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

What wonderful news to wake up to, I will keep you and Duke in my prayers.


----------



## mybuddy

Just wanted to say hello to Cindy and Dukie before bed.

Hope our boy is feeling great this weekend!

Lobe ya da lotz


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thank you all. Cham is right - this is the best group of people.

We are still basking in the joy of it all. And, seems like Duke's bowels are finally firming up again (well, his stools, not bowels!) All of his blood work yesterday came back great.

They will be starting him on an Ace Inhibitor on Friday for the protein in his urine. Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## mybuddy

Good news!

Protein in urine..have NO idea! I am sure someone on here will though.


----------



## Duke's Momma

We took our first real walk today. He did very well - got a little tired, but gosh that's to be expected!

I visited that Lymphoma heartdog message board. I just can't go back there. Gonna go cuddle my boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke's Momma*

So glad Duke went for a walk today!!


----------



## BeauShel

Glad his poop is getting better, his bloodwork good and him going for a walk. It is just wonderful news.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Something you may want to try is keeping a journal of his treatment. This way you don't have to try to remember everything all the time.

I kept one during Ollie's treatment and it helped me keep track of which drugs she got and if any caused side effects and what they were. I would also make a daily entry as to how her general condition was.

For me it helped me keep track of everything and give a full accounting to the vet at our next visit.

(((Hugs))) to Duke.


----------



## mybuddy

That is a very good idea bout the journal...I did that too when Buddy was sick before...although I did get a bit carried away..a tad anal perhaps...I was recording *everything*...took temp. at 7:00...took temp at 7:20....took temp at 7:40...buddy sneezed at 8:00...he ate a little banana at 2:00...he didnt poop this morning...he peed at 4:00....he licked his lips three times at 6:00..he lifted his head at 5:00 and put it back down immediately...

Good idea for anyone but me I guess. I had a whole book over the course of 1 week.

Hi Duke!


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad Duke is doing so well and enjoying his walks again. The journal idea is great. I may try that for Tasha with all her issues. Keeping you and Duke in our prayers. Give Duke a big hug!


----------



## cham

Duke's Momma said:


> They will be starting him on an Ace Inhibitor on Friday for the protein in his urine. Anyone know anything about that?


 
I would assume the Ace Inhibitor is being used to prevent any further kidney damage. Didnt you mention he already had kidney problems. The Renal system is closely connected to the cardiac etc that they probably want to prevent any further deterioration of the renal function... But definately a question for the doctors as to exactly why.

oh yea...Hooray for Dukie and Momma!!!!!!!!!!! May his good health continue for many years!!!!


----------



## moverking

Absolutely WONDERFUL news of Duke's remission! 

Here's a bit of info on the ACE-inhibitors and proteinuria:

_Abstract: Proteinuria as a modifiable risk factor for the progression of non-diabetic renal disease.

Background Angiotensin-converting enzyme (ACE) inhibitors reduce urine protein excretion and slow the progression of renal disease. The beneficial effect in slowing the progression of renal disease is greater in patients with higher urine protein excretion at the onset of treatment. We hypothesized that the greater beneficial effect of ACE inhibitors on the progression of renal disease in patients with higher baseline levels of proteinuria is due to their greater antiproteinuric effect in these patients._

ACE-inhibitors are being prescribed and/or trialed in patients from IGa Nephropathy to Polycystic Kidney Disease with some very promising results in our area


----------



## goldensmum

Glad to hear good news - hope that all goes well for Duke's other problems.


----------



## Maddie's Mamma

God is a big God - so glad to hear that you've gotten answers to prayers.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hello, hello

Thanks for all the info about the Ace inhibitors and also the journal idea - Vic you are so darn funny! He has been spilling protein in his urine for some time now and we put off getting an ultra sound of his kidneys due to the cost. But, when this lymphoma was diagnosed, they had to do an ultrasound of his whole belly to make sure that the cancer hadn't spread to any of his internal organs. So, we got our ultrasound anyway and his kidneys look normal. So, that was good news as well. We want to catch this thing before it becomes a big deal, though.

So, we do have a journal for Duke for the seizure disorder and I started writing things down in it for this as well. And, I have a folder called "Duke's Journey" to put all the paper work in and all test results, etc. I didn't put down side effects, etc. - got a bit overwhelmed at first I think. I will do that now while things are still fresh in my mind.

He's doing marvelously. His stools are even firming up better. 

He is a very big God - and so good to us!


----------



## HovawartMom

Oh that amazing news!.
So glad,for the both of you!.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Thinking of You & Dukee....


----------



## Duke's Momma

OMG! What God has pulled him and us through is truly amazing, isn't it? I cannot believe you kept those pictures!!!!! He looks like such a puppy, doesn't he? I'll never forget the picture of Tailer at the computer. It was so cute - do you still have it?

BTW, how do you get the 22 on the pics? Duke told me he wants that number, too. 

da serkal ob da frends iz importunt tu da doggiez. I wunt da tuentee to pleez. fank u fur dat.


----------



## blusail

My next door neighbor has a Golden with lymphoma. She thought she was doing all the right things--feeding Nutrimax, giving fish oil, etc. She was devastated by the news. She can't afford chemo so she consulted a holistic veterinary group on www.AskAriel.com. They gave her some vitamins: Immune Harmony and OncoPet which are for cancer and they really perked him up. She got a special diet for him too and it is 4 months later and he seems to be doing ok. She speaks very highly of this group and they do telephone consultations. You might want to check it out.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Da Dukee, Da Dukee...c if'en dis onne will workie, K?


----------



## mybuddy

Good morning Dukie!

Firm poops! Awesome! I get so excited about poops. Never liked poops much before Buddy but now, they make me smile. I am sure you Mommy can relate to that!

Buddy wants to say hello

da dukie...wat yoo doin? kan yoo gow da bobbs birpda partee? himz momee makt da bigg pishie kake. yoo hassa gow dere n den ip yoo peel sikie den wee kan karrie yoo howme.

i berie happe yoo habda 22. fank yoo da tailer bout dis. da dukie. dis da majik numbir bout dis. dis numbir keap da dukie da sape.

i lobe yoo

dis is da buddy


----------



## Duke's Momma

pssssst, da buddee n da tailer - yook, yook! I hab da majik numbir bout dis tu. dis infurmashon iz bery importunt to kepe da sekrit. k bout dis? fank u bery muchee. i lobe u bof manee da manee. diz iz dat n dat iz dat. da tyme bonz iz here to git me so i sae nitee nitee. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Duke's Momma

blusail said:


> My next door neighbor has a Golden with lymphoma. She thought she was doing all the right things--feeding Nutrimax, giving fish oil, etc. She was devastated by the news. She can't afford chemo so she consulted a holistic veterinary group on www.AskAriel.com. They gave her some vitamins: Immune Harmony and OncoPet which are for cancer and they really perked him up. She got a special diet for him too and it is 4 months later and he seems to be doing ok. She speaks very highly of this group and they do telephone consultations. You might want to check it out.


Thanks, blusail. I will need to wait until he's done with the trial which will be sometime in December if all goes well. I will do the research now, but won't make any difference until then. Thank you very much!


----------



## mybuddy

oh da dukie..i lob da 22 bout dis. i lob dis. yoo hab da majik!

i lobe yoo

dis is da buddy


----------



## cham

mybuddy said:


> Good morning Dukie!
> 
> Firm poops! Awesome! I get so excited about poops. Never liked poops much before Buddy but now, they make me smile. I am sure you Mommy can relate to that!


I don't know if it is a sad statement that we get so excited about poop, or just that our lives revolve around our dogs.... LOL


----------



## Augie's Mom

mybuddy said:


> Good morning Dukie!
> 
> Firm poops! Awesome! I get so excited about poops. Never liked poops much before Buddy but now, they make me smile. I am sure you Mommy can relate to that!
> 
> I can totally relate to that statement
> 
> A good poo means all is well!!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Just a quick update - we're planning on going to class tonight and he's doing very well. My sweet boy. *ahhhhhh*


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm just now catching up on this thread and it brings tears of joy to my eyes!! So very very excited and happy for you and the Duke!! What excellent news! And in a way, what excellent news for other dogs that are battling lymphoma, Duke's participation in this study helps them, too.
I can't say enough about how thrilled I am for you. I will continue with the prayers for sweet Duke.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Great news! Have fun in class!


----------



## mybuddy

cham said:


> I don't know if it is a sad statement that we get so excited about poop, or just that our lives revolve around our dogs.... LOL


 
LOLOLOL...nah, not sad at all. I think it is quite natural...oh God, please tell me it is natural? I dont think I have ever met a dog owner who didnt get excited about poop...watch now, there will be a million here post that I am out of my mind! LOLOL...anyway, I love da poopies.


----------



## mybuddy

Good morning Duke!

( Hi cindy ) 

Like that heh? Duke gets the headline and you get the brackets. ( I did that on purpose as a joke...do you think it was funny?)

Once my mom was visiting me here in Taiwan. She stayed for about 2 months and later left and went back to Canada...( while here she visited with me, my older and younger brothers ). Well, she called bawling and crying. I asked her what was wrong and she said she was so lonesome......for Buddy! Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I know she missed us too and I did think it was rather cute. I just put that angry face there for effect. Sometimes smilies can really brighten up a post. :wavey:::no::smooch::crossfing:curtain::uhoh: see?

Hope you are all doing well!

Buddy says hi. He cant come to the computer now because he is busy sucking on his kong.


----------



## Duke's Momma

I love poop! Honestly, everytime he poops I'm out there examining it. So, Vic, if you're strange, then so am I. Uhoh, I think we're in trouble!!!!

Here, this is for you. :--crazy::--king::You_Rock_:jester::hyper::appl::nchuck::--pipe::--heart::wave:

Oh, Duke did very well in class last night. A+

The teacher made me share bout Duke's awesome report as well. Course, every one was wondering about his bare leg and belly. He looks a little like a lion. I'll try to get a pic.

Have a super day, all. Thanks for all of your support. This place is awesome and the people are even more so.


----------



## tippykayak

Duke's Momma said:


> Ahem - may I have a drum roll, puleeze?
> COMPLETE REMISSION!!!!


I hope this kind of good news happens every time I go away for the weekend! Cindy, I'm just overjoyed for you guys. I so, so hopeful for Duke's future and so, so happy to hear of your miracle.


----------



## Duke's Momma

:smooch: Thank you, Brian.


----------



## esSJay

I'm a few days behind in this thread but I wanted to say how happy I am to hear about the remission! I have a big smile on my face from reading it  Way to go, Duke!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I always said Meggie looked like a Fraggle Rock muppet during chemo - they sure know how to use a pair of clippers!


----------



## coppers-mom

Well, I just can't say how fantastic this made me feel!!!!! and I know you are on cloud 9.
Way to go Duke!


Duke's Momma said:


> Ahem - may I have a drum roll, puleeze?
> 
> :artydude!!!!COMPLETE REMISSION!!!!:artydude​
> 
> They say he's looking great - healing nicely. They did take a stool sample to see what's causing the very loose stools. They're doing blood work as well and did an aspirate of a node to confirm. She said that it's very unusual for complete remission after only one Chemo treatment. See, prayer does work!!!! I'm so excited for my boy.​


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

Way to go Duke!!


----------



## Duke's Momma

He just got a bath today and wanted me to post a couple of pics. I took more but most were blury as they are on a cell phone 8-(


----------



## hotel4dogs

looks to me like he's kinda giving you the evil eye about that bath thing.....I'm so happy to see him looking so well!


----------



## Duke's Momma

He's so funny because he does have that pensive look like you see here and then other times he looks like a clown. I say he looks regal and DH says he looks like a "beagle" lol

He's feeling very good. My handsome boy.


----------



## goldencontriever3

I am so glad Duke is doing so well. I think he looks regal in those pictures too. He is a good looking red boy.


----------



## cham

Duke looks great! not so happy, but very healthy. I love reading this thread!


----------



## BeauShel

He looks gorgeous. I am still so happy about the news.


----------



## twinny41

This is great news. I am very happy to know Duke has responded so well to chemo. It is better than you could have hoped for.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Oooohhhh, sultry eyes!!!! Duke, you are so handsome, my goodness!! I do have to say, Daisy has the best looking boyfriends


----------



## mybuddy

Hims is such a handsome boy....yes himz is!!!! Yes himzis!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Debles

Duke is so gorgeous and am so glad he is doing well in treatment!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thank you for seeing in him what we do. Sultry eyes - I like that! He's such a goober! He does that especially if he knows he's getting his picture taken.

He's still doing very well. I took another peek at the lymphoma board just now and they were talking about supplements and keeping the dogs away from other dogs during chemo. These are things I want to ask his study vet about.

I want to give him everything that they say I can during this time just to help it along, you know? Right now, though, we just are enjoying the heck out of him. 

So Friday back for more blood work. I wanna take more pictures with a real camera this time. Hopefully soon I can do that.

See ya all - I'm beat and am going to bed even tough it's only 9:00 pm here.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

*Duke can really pose well. * 

You and Duke sure take great pictures!!!!


----------



## davebeech

what a boy !! GReat to hear he is doing so well


----------



## Duke's Momma

Off for our 3rd trial appt. Just blood work again today, but I have bunches of questions for them this time (like I don't always!)


----------



## Thor0918

Good luck. And, ask away. That's what good moms do!


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Cindy, I'm sorry - I somehow managed to miss this entire thread until now. 
You and Duke will certainly be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Okay, so still in complete remission. They did appreciate the node on his right "shoulder" area, but not enlarged or anything. All the blood work - i.e. white count, etc. is perfect. 

My questions:

Lots of water drinking - more thank usual. Is this a side affect of the chemo?
NO. Probably from his kidneys. They did supply a medication called Enalapril (I'll google later) which I believe is the ace inhibitor for the protein in his urine. Might also help with the drinking. Nothing to worry about.

His "little boy part" - sheath - is getting discolored. Almost like flea feces - you all know what that looks like - only not gritty. It's actually the pigment on the skin and that IS a side affect from the chemo. No toxicity, just discoloration.
Do I need to be concerned with him being with other dogs right now during the chemo?
NO. Unless his white blood count drops and they put him on antibiotics. Then we will need to keep him home and protected.

Can I give him any vitamins, etc. to help the chemo along.
NO because of the trial for one and
NO because it could have an adverse effect and counter with the chemo
After the treatments yes, they encourage it.

He seems more itchy than usual - could be allergies are heightened right now because it's so dry.
Again, no sign of skin toxicity which is a side effect.

Those are all my questions and answers. Gonna go feed my boy. Again, I cannot tell you how much it helps me to be able to come to "Duke's thread" and find all the prayers and well wishes and be able to chronicle our journey during this. Next week is his 2nd chemo treatment.

It's the best therapy for me you just cannot imagine. Thank you, thank you THANK YOU!


----------



## cham

Duke's Momma said:


> Okay, so still in complete remission. They did appreciate the node on his right "shoulder" area, but not enlarged or anything. All the blood work - i.e. white count, etc. is perfect.
> 
> 
> My questions:
> Lots of water drinking - more thank usual. Is this a side affect of the chemo?
> NO. Probably from his kidneys. They did supply a medication called Enalapril (I'll google later) which I believe is the ace inhibitor for the protein in his urine. Might also help with the drinking. Nothing to worry about.
> 
> Thank you, thank you THANK YOU!




 http://www.marvistavet.com/html/enalapril.html Enalapril is the ace inhibitor...

I love all this good news


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thanks, Cham. I read a paragraph

"_Enalapril is inactive when it is consumed and must be activated into “enalaprilat” (its active form) by the liver. If the patient’s liver is in failure and cannot reliably perform this conversion, an ACE inhibitor that does not require conversion can be used."_

Because his liver has been toxic in the past and he was ataxic and is now off all liver medications, this has me a little concerned. I'm going to e-mail his vet at CSU.


----------



## 3459

Good boy, Duke, good boy! You just keep it up, now. 

Cindy, prayers are coming from our house, too. I check this thread regularly to see how you are doing. It's a fount of resources and information! And I love all the good news you are sharing!


----------



## cham

Duke's Momma said:


> Thanks, Cham. I read a paragraph
> 
> "_Enalapril is inactive when it is consumed and must be activated into “enalaprilat” (its active form) by the liver. If the patient’s liver is in failure and cannot reliably perform this conversion, an ACE inhibitor that does not require conversion can be used."_
> 
> Because his liver has been toxic in the past and he was ataxic and is now off all liver medications, this has me a little concerned. I'm going to e-mail his vet at CSU.


 
Are you sure the Ataxia wasn't due to his seizure medication? Was it Phenobarb? when Mitch was on Pheno, that was one of the symptoms they had me watching for. If he wasn't on Pheno, what was the seizure med, and I will be happy to research it for you


----------



## mybuddy

Hi Dukie

I am so happy you are still doing well.

Love Buddy n da momee


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Enjoyed the pictures of Duke. He really can be expressive!!  Glad for all the good news too. You are being such a good advocate for your boy. Hugs to Duke!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Morning, everyone. He's bright and cheery this morning - even went next door to visit and came back licking his chops. Hmmmmm, trash? Cat poo? Other dog food? Rabbit poo? They do worry us, don't they? I have to watch this goober all the time or he'll chow on something he's not supposed to!

Anyway, Cham, it was his liver caused by the phenobarb. But, since off the phenobarb his enzymes haven't reached that dangerous level again. I can search the site here because I know I posted what they were prior to the denamarin & milk thistle. It was bad. We took him off all the hepatic support for about 3 months and checked his levels again a while back and they were rising a tad so we put him back on the denemarin. So, his liver is compromised a bit. They'll be checking those levels as well during the trial but I just don't want this further compromising an already slightly compromised liver.

He's on potassium bromide and a low dose of gabapentin now and the seizures are being controlled fabulously.

Thank you for the offer, though.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Duke is having good days, I'm so happy


----------



## HovawartMom

So glad he's doing so well!.


----------



## cham

Duke's Momma said:


> Morning, everyone. He's bright and cheery this morning - even went next door to visit and came back licking his chops. Hmmmmm, trash? Cat poo? Other dog food? Rabbit poo? They do worry us, don't they? I have to watch this goober all the time or he'll chow on something he's not supposed to!
> 
> Anyway, Cham, it was his liver caused by the phenobarb. But, since off the phenobarb his enzymes haven't reached that dangerous level again. I can search the site here because I know I posted what they were prior to the denamarin & milk thistle. It was bad. We took him off all the hepatic support for about 3 months and checked his levels again a while back and they were rising a tad so we put him back on the denemarin. So, his liver is compromised a bit. They'll be checking those levels as well during the trial but I just don't want this further compromising an already slightly compromised liver.
> 
> He's on potassium bromide and a low dose of gabapentin now and the seizures are being controlled fabulously.
> 
> Thank you for the offer, though.


No problem, the only thing Mitch is on now is Sertaline(zoloft). We took him off the Buspar and haven't noticed any difference. Same with the Pheno.


----------



## markl

*dukes momma*

well the site won't let me pm dukes momma because i don't have enough posts i hope you see this and respond to us are dog has lymphoma also and could use your help and direction thanks mark and mary


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hi, Mark and Mary. I'm here. I don't know where your original post is but I'll search for a bit. I'll be making b-fast for some people and then check back in. 

I'm so sorry - I know how this diagnosis affects you. It's like you've been run over by a mac truck and your chest has been smashed in. And, your life is never ever the same. Ever.

There are several here that have dealt with this, I'm sure you've already read some posts regarding Meggie - our miracle puppy. We are believing that Duke will be the second miracle and now yours being the third. There's also some folks here that have lost their heart dogs to this ****** disease. Too many of our goldens get stricken in their prime. 

I'm going to surf a bit and find out what I can about your situation and then I'll be back.


----------



## Duke's Momma

So, we had a great day. It rained a bit, was fairly cold - 40 degrees. We did go up to Estes Park and sat and watched and listened to the elk bugle in Rocky MountainNational Park and big flakes of snow fell.

It was some kind of "elk fest" in Estes this weekend and we walked around with the puppy and everyone and I mean everyone stopped to talk to him and pet him and love on him. He was in heaven.

There was a guy dressed up in an elk suit and Duke wanted to play with him. It was sooooo funny. He did the hunker down butt up in the air thing with him. People all over were watching and laughing. Duke thought he was a humongus dog, I think.

What a wonderful day with our blessed boy.


----------



## Jo Ellen

More memories to treasure. My wish for you is a million more


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thanks, Jo. That's of course our wish as well.

He's got me a little concerned. He's reefing on his feet - to the point where he's limping. I don't know if it's a side effect of the chemo or what. He's been wearing the e-collar to keep his feet healthy. He's also been a little constipated! What the heck is all that about?? And, tomorrow is the second round of chemo. I'm a little nervous about that as well.

I can get very anal and watch every poop and hear every sound, etc. How our lives change drastically by one phone call. Over all he's doing good. I think it's me that's not.  I wanted to post tonight because I'm not sure I'll have time tomorrow before we leave.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I don't know what "reefing" is  

I know when Daisy recovered last winter from the bloat, I really had some issues to work on with me. It took me over a month to give her more water in one sitting than would fit in a small cereal bowl. Now it's been almost a full year and I'm still not completely comfortable. So I know what you mean, Cindy. We scare easily.

I'll look for your next update. You and Duke are never far from my thoughts.

:heartbeat


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy:

Praying for Duke and you!!!! Hoping all goes well today.

I am the Queen of "looking for something wrong with the dogs, according to Ken," but I say a Mom is perceptive and a Mom knows her dog and when something seems to be off.

Praying that this is nothing at all.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thanks to both of you. Poor guy - still has the e-collar on. They are such troopers, aren't they?

Jo - "reefing" is a Cindyizm. It's just means that he's obsessing about them - licking and licking and LICKING to the point where if he's in the kitchen he'll just like pound onto the floor and start "reefing" on it. We thought it was just his left and so yesterday morning we got the sissors and started cutting away the hair. Got the magnifying glass and couldn't fine a grass seed or anyting, but found about 3 yellow pusy spots where they were infected. Got out the anti-bacterial ointment and slathered it on and put on a bootie.

He then started reefing on the other one, so we're thinking the infection was simply from him licking and chewing.

Off to CSU for round 2.


----------



## davebeech

Cindy, all the best for you and Duke Tomorrow, hope you find the time to give us an update though


----------



## moverking

Duke's Momma said:


> Jo - "reefing" is a Cindyizm. It's just means that he's obsessing about them - licking and licking and LICKING to the point where if he's in the kitchen he'll just like pound onto the floor and start "reefing" on it.


Well, this is my new word for the day! Mine *R*ub their *F*eet with their *T*eeth= REEFING!
Love it, LOL.
Heaps of hope for a good day tomorrow for you both!


----------



## fostermom

I hope he does well after this round. 

I like that term, too. Reefing!


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

Praying for Duke.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Paws crossed for You Guys! Keep us posted...Smooches to Mr. Dukee from us please...


----------



## mybuddy

Just checking in on Duke. Wondering how he is doing and an explanation on his paws. I wonder why that is? Also, you said he was constipated? Like to know what the doctors said about that.

I am sure he is just fine but do understand your worry. I would be the same way!

Will check in later


----------



## sunshinesmom

You and Duke are in my thoughts and prayers. My family hates canine cancer. I went through 6 months of chemo with sweet Riley - he had lymphoma. It was too expensive and his remission was not long enough (6 weeks) BUT I wouldn't have changed a thing. He loved going to the hosp. for chemo - he loved the attention. None of it phased him and it made us closer and gave us 6 more months we would never have had. 
Spoil your Duke like you've never spoiled him before and have fun. Take lots of pictures, kiss him and hug him.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hi, everyone :wavey::wavey:

So, they didn't really have much to say about the constipation because sometime last night and then again this morning he was fine - nicely formed poo (I did see some aluminum foil in his poo - hmmmmmm, might explain something, my chow hound)

So, regarding the feet - they are thinking that it is just heightened allergy weather. I'm going to wash his feet every other night and let the shampoo sit for 10 minutes on his "dukes" - pun intended.

After wearing his e-collar for about 2 days nonstop - he's quit reefing. The infection in his left paw however caused the left lymph node to enlarge. Not alarmingly so - not all bulbulous or anything, just like a lymph node doing what it's supposed to. 

And, my fears regarding the on-going chemo & him getting sick was unfounded. He said that they get the sickest at the first treatment because of all the cancer cells it's killing. As the chemo progresses, there are less and less cells (in Duke's case - none I guess because he's in complete remission) so there's nothing it's killing and thus nothing his body has to sluff off or fight through.

Hmm. Interesting. At any rate, he's tired but wonderful. And, it's a blizzard here. And c - o - l - d!!!! We might be pushing snow later tonight or early morning.

So, anyway, thanks everyone for checking in. 

Oh, Jo, I remember when Daisy scared the dickens out of you when she had bloat. OMG, what a scary scary thing! We never truly get over trauma like that, do we? Huh, Vic - Skewer Boy da Buddee!


----------



## mybuddy

What is an e-collar?


----------



## mybuddy

mybuddy said:


> What is an e-collar?


Forget it..hahaha..looked it up. I have always called it a cone.

Buddy told me dat da dukiez wuz waring da elektrik kollar n den his wuz shooking himz pawz

I get it now...hahaha..


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

Duke's Momma: I'm ecstatic for you and Duke!!


SunshineMom: I am so glad that you had 6 more wks. with Riley-you are ONE BRAVE LADY and I know Riley is smiling down on you.

MyBuddy:*E-Collar stands for Elizabethan Collar or as you found out a cone shaped device you attach around a dogs neck so they can't bie and chew at themselves!!!!!!


----------



## Duke's Momma

sunshinesmom said:


> You and Duke are in my thoughts and prayers. My family hates canine cancer. I went through 6 months of chemo with sweet Riley - he had lymphoma. It was too expensive and his remission was not long enough (6 weeks) BUT I wouldn't have changed a thing. He loved going to the hosp. for chemo - he loved the attention. None of it phased him and it made us closer and gave us 6 more months we would never have had.
> Spoil your Duke like you've never spoiled him before and have fun. Take lots of pictures, kiss him and hug him.


Thank you so much for sharing! It's heart breaking, I know. We are believing that Duke will be in the 6% of cancer free dogs. That's just how we are! I'm also so glad for you and Riley that you had 6 more months - fun filled lovely months.

We are taking lots of pics. I'm going to see if I can find some of your Riley.

Thanks again, everyone for your thoughts and prayers. Vic - you never cease to crack me up!


----------



## goldensmum

More hugs on their way for Duke - you keep on fighting it fella, and be a good boy and do as your Mum says


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad Duke is doing well. We will keep him in our prayers. Give him a big hug!!


----------



## davebeech

how's our Duke doing, keep looking for updates on him and making sure he is Ok.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hi, Dave!

Duke's still doing great. His appt. this week was changed to Thursday for blood draw & labs because they're all in conferences on Friday. So, I take him in tomorrow at 10:30. Thanks so much for asking. It was very kind of you.

Class Monday night was fun - he's the class clown. What golden wouldn't be the class clown, though?!? And, next Monday is graduation!!!! I can't believe it. It makes me sad! I don't know why, but it just does.

I'm sorry I haven't posted much - we've been crazy busy with stuff here in the office and some legal things have come up that have taken alot of my time.

How's our big Tom doing? I have a question to ask you, btw. Has that ball always been in, _who is it - is that Tom?,_ that mouth? I don't ever remember seeing it until the other night. Am I loosing my mind? Or did you sneek it in using some photo shop something or other?

I know, random question but was wondering. :


----------



## mybuddy

Hi guys

So glad to hear that Duke is still doing well.

I know what you mean about the graduation...although Buddy has never graduated from anything it would make me sad too. I cried at his last birthday party though. 

Kisses and hugs to you both!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hi, Vic

I cry alot. I love it that you're just so darn sensitive towards Buddy and your friends. You really do "just spread the love" where ever you are. I'm honored to call you friend.

I'm stepping away from the political threads again for a while. I'm really overwhelmed right now.

I took Duke in for his check up this morning and he's been "reefing" on his paws again. So much so that he wont' even put any weight on his right one. I put a doggie sock on it after soaking it in salt today. He's figured out how to get to it with his e-collar (oops - his cone) on so that's not working anymore.

I mentioned it to the dr. this morning and he thinks its an allergic reaction to the chemo so they kept him so the dermatology dept. can look at him. I hate that I'm leaving him when he thought it was just a check up.

I'm kind of a nervous wreck. We're dealing with about 3-4 major stuff here at the house and business and ministry in addition to my Dukee. I find myself getting short with him and hating myself for it. I love him so much! 

We're going to go see my folks in NE this weekend and normally I go alone which is a nice break from it all but Dee's going with this time and that's added stress with him and Duke so I'm really not getting away which I wouldn't want to leave Duke anyway.

*sigh* just a messed up deal all the way around. I so wished my boy didn't have to deal with all of this and a wacked out mom to boot. 8-( Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## davebeech

Duke's Momma said:


> Hi, Dave!
> 
> Duke's still doing great. His appt. this week was changed to Thursday for blood draw & labs because they're all in conferences on Friday. So, I take him in tomorrow at 10:30. Thanks so much for asking. It was very kind of you.
> 
> Class Monday night was fun - he's the class clown. What golden wouldn't be the class clown, though?!? And, next Monday is graduation!!!! I can't believe it. It makes me sad! I don't know why, but it just does.
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't posted much - we've been crazy busy with stuff here in the office and some legal things have come up that have taken alot of my time.
> 
> How's our big Tom doing? I have a question to ask you, btw. Has that ball always been in, _who is it - is that Tom?,_ that mouth? I don't ever remember seeing it until the other night. Am I loosing my mind? Or did you sneek it in using some photo shop something or other?
> 
> I know, random question but was wondering. :


Great to hear Duke is doing so well, if you're talking about the sig pic, and the ball has alwys been there and it's not Tom, that was my very very special BIG boy Fred, he went to the bridge the same day Tom was born.....strange but true, I have that pic of him blown up poster size and framed, and there's not one day I don't look at it. He was such a big handsome hound


----------



## fostermom

I'm sorry you had to leave Duke at the vet's today! It sounds like you have a lot going on right now. I am going to send good thoughts and prayers your way! Have a good weekend and try to relax, even though it will be harder than usual.


----------



## paula bedard

I've been away for a while and am just now checking back in with Duke. I hope the dermatologist can help with his sore feet. Poor guy, he's dealing with enough, he doesn't need this. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke's Momma*

Duke's Momma

You go ahead and vent you deserve to and it is healthy!
I feel sorry for Duke having to stay at vet, but it can only help him.
You have WAY TO much going on. You can only take care of one thing at a time and you need to love yourself too!!!!!
praying FOR Duke!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Okay, so this is the report.

Bacterial infection in his paw. On antibiotics. Possibly 2 full courses, we'll see.
White blood count down from 2000 - normal to 1,000. If today was chemo day, he'd have to pass for today. On another med for that. (direct relation to the chemo)
Still feeling an enlarged lymph node on the right - directly related to the bacterial infection in his right paw - no worries.
Still in complete remission. WOOOHOOO!
Given stronger shampoo to shampoo 1x/wk like we're doing now, but also washing his feet 2x/wk.

Um, that's all I think.

I'm looking forward to seeing my folks (dad's 88 tomorrow) this weekend. kind of wish I was going by myself, just so I could spend all my time with them.

Oh well, it'll be good to get away. Need a breather.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Hope they can figure out what is wrong with Dukee's footiez! Constant itching would drive anyone nuts! Hope your weekend goes smoothly and peacefully...

Da Duukee, da Duukee, wanna kom heer fur da weekend? We kan hang daround n watcch da leaffiez fall oudob da treez, K? Laater Mi Friinnd. --U R Pawl Da Nibbler


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Megs started chewing her feet after chemo too. I found putting booties on her worked. She simply ignored them. I don't know if Duke would be bothered by booties, but the cheap felt ones with the traction pads on the bottom work best for Meggie. They're made by Ultra Paws and seniorpetproducts.com had the best price with size selection if you were interested in trying them. Hope his tootsies feel better soon! You hang in there - stressful times for sure!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thank you to everyone for your encouragement and prayers. He got his bath today and although still licking his feet, not quite so bad.

We are heading out tomorrow morning at 4:00!!!!! am, mst. I am looking forward to it.

Cindy, did you find yourself getting maxed out and I don't even know the word - not necessarily depressed, but just - overwhelmed is closer, but still not quite right. I'm not only short with my beloved puppy, but Dee and just the world.

What do I have to be depressed about?!? Duke is doing good - complete remission. Wow. It's so awesome. I guess I just hate that we're living this. Amazing - one phone call and life is never, ever the same. Ever. And, I know I'm not the only one that has ever dealt with it.

Is what I'm feeling and gonig through normal? If it is and it's Duke - I can't imagine what it'd be like with me or Dee. But, I've dealt with it with my mom - side by side. Different somehow. I guess because we can explain it to a human and talk things out but with a puppy, it's all on us, you know? How is he to understand. I want to protect him, I want him to live forever. I want the impossible.

I'm rambling - I'll quit.

Sorry for the - whatever this is!

Cindy


----------



## paula bedard

I'm sorry you're having these anguished moments. It's perfectly understandable. I do think it might be the time of year too, less sunlight to brighten your mood. Maybe a good comedy is in order...something to lighten your mood and take your mind elsewhere for a little while.


----------



## Debles

Have a safe trip to our home state Cindy! Hope it can feel good to get away alittle while. I hear ya about going by yourself! I enjoy my drives out I80 to Denver by myself. : )Or used to when I could do it.

It sounds totally normal to be feeling the way you are. You are under alot of stress. You can vent here anytime. Or PM me and I'll give you my number.

GO BIG RED!!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom

What you are going through is perfectly normal. You've been on a wild ride and are just now settling down so the emotions are catching up. 

Don't beat yourself up about it, what you are going through is very stressful. 
Remember to schedule some time for yourself to recharge your batteries. If you need to vent, we are here for you. Check to see if the hospital has a support group for cancer pet parents, that could also be another resource for you.

Hang in there!


----------



## sunshinesmom

Duke's Momma,
You are not alone - not by a long shot. I have been in your shoes, as has many others. This GRF has been such a source of support and knowledge - I don't think I would have dealt with sweet Riley's lymphoma as well without it. You just spoil your Duke like crazy and live every day to the fullest. We truely did have the best time after Riley's diagnosis because we made an effort to make each day the best - and it worked!!! Sure we had the downers. Come in here to vent and these wonderful people will pick you up in no time. Please give Duke a big hug and kiss for me!!!!
Take care.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Yes, you sound very normal to me. And like sunshinesmom I drew tremendous strength from the members of this board who checked in on Meggie's thread, even just to say hang on or we're thinking of you. I learned quickly not to talk to people at work because they didn't understand and said some very hurtful things to me. So I clammed up and did my talking here. My son was away at college, I live alone, and this was my outlet. I can never repay the love and strength you all gave me and still do. It warms my heart to see a note on Meggie's thread today. Someone cares! And, yes, we care about you and Duke too. This thread is so full of love. You can do this for him, take an extra long breath when it feels like too much and remember - he is here with you - now, right now. Don't take that for granted for one minute. 

When Megs came home that night from the ICU and couldn't stand up I cannot tell you how terrified I was. Moverking wrote to me a quote from Merle's Door, I will never forget - give her time to rally, euthanasia is forever. It became my mantra and the next day when Meggie walked outside on her own I was sobbing. I still think of that saying when fear comes creeping in. You guys saved me that night.

Hug that boy. Love your Dee. You're short tempered because this whole thing is so unfair and no one can give us a reason. It sucks. Take it out here if you need to - we can take it. And we understand. And finally be kind to yourself, you are human.


----------



## Duke's Momma

**BIG BREATH IN - BIG BREATH OUT - IN - OUT - IN - OUT**

Okay, then. Duke and Dee and I can do this - together. I will not take him for granted. I will love every second/minute with him and treat him like I do. I just love him so much! I will not think the unthinkable. I will not fear - I am a faith child.

We are believing that we will have many many years left with our big red boy.

Thank you so much, everyone. Even through the tears, I feel better. Now, off to packing for us and for the Dukester.

And, lastly, Debles

!!!!G - O *******B - I - G ********R - E - D!!!!


----------



## mybuddy

Oh Boy do I know what you are feeling!!! Normal? Absolutely!!!!! Dont you think for one second it isnt!

You are right..deep breaths...think positively and just remember that you and Duke are together now and that is all that really counts..make the best out of every second.

You know, I am laughing at myself here because I have great words of wisdom and advice for you but I just came off the mountain with Buddy with tears rolling down my cheeks...why? Because I realized he is seven years old now. That is it...just realized his age and had me bubbling all the way down the mountain. We are human, we have hearts and sometimes they shine and sometimes they ache...that is just human. I wish I were a dog!

XO


----------



## cubbysan

I have stayed away from this thread because I was afraid to read what was happening, but it sounds like good news! I am so happy Duke is doing so well!


----------



## goldensmum

Hope you have a good break, emotions are bound to be up and down - just take one day at a time. Have a safe journey


----------



## Duke's Momma

Cubbysan - I know exactly what you mean. There are threads I dread going to simply for that reason!

Vic - I wish I were a dog too sometimes!

Goldensmum, we are home and had a very save journey. It was very good to see my folks. It's an interesting dynamic with the 3 of us there, my brother who lives with my folks and, of course, my folks. I'm absolutely beat - very long drive for such a short trip but it was fun surprising them. :

So, I think the antibiotics are upsetting my boy's stomach. He's just not himself at all. I noticed it when we went in to see my folks. Usually he's such a goober and all excited and butt wiggle and everything, but he just walked in, knocked over some stuff on a table with his tail and layed down.

He wasn't really interested in eating much either when for a normal dog would't be such a big deal maybe, but he's got meds he has to take or horrible consequences - seizure meds, antibiotics, etc. Managed to get his meds in him and some food and a pepcid. That seemed to help.

Home tonight, he ate it all - could have just been stress, but he's definately off a bit. Course, with his white blood count down as well, who knows?

I'm just going to spoil him with canned food. Who cares? Some kibble but mostly canned until he's off the antibiotics.

Good to be home. CU later! :wavey:


----------



## Jo Ellen

I hate to hear that Duke is even a little bit off. What kind of antibiotic ids he taking? When is his next vet appt?

It's good to be home though, I'm glad you're all home.

Yes, spoil him as best you can  Canned food ... and put a little sardine in there from Daisy, k?


----------



## Duke's Momma

Jo Ellen said:


> I hate to hear that Duke is even a little bit off. What kind of antibiotic ids he taking? When is his next vet appt?
> 
> It's good to be home though, I'm glad you're all home.
> 
> Yes, spoil him as best you can  Canned food ... and put a little sardine in there from Daisy, k?


Hi, Jo - I'll do that. He'll love it.

I was actually thinking about trying the :yuck: green tripe :yuck: that someone was talking about in the senior forum. He just seems to have lost some weight - my dad noticed it but he's not been out there for over a year.

His next vet appt is a week from this coming Friday and that's for his third chemo. I'm not sure I'm comfortable with that and will call them tomorrow morning. I'm also uncomfortable with the fact that he may not have gotten all of his "white blood count rising" medication which is VERY important. He was just so finicky that he was putting the food outside of his bowl and leaving it all over and not eating it all and I'm just uneasy. I so want everything to be right and so I want them to check his blood again on Friday, if they'll do it. It's against protocol so I just don't know.

The sardine will definately help, though!


----------



## 3459

Just checking in on you and Duke. Sending thoughts and prayers and hugs.


----------



## mybuddy

A bit worried about Duke...please keep us posted. I am sure it is just a side effect from everything he has been through? Hope so anyway...

kisses and prayers


----------



## coppers-mom

If the blood test is against protocol and they won't do it, could you have it done somewhere else?

My old guy was feeling off last Thursday and he got a blood panel to reassure me! Sometimes we need it even if they don't.

I'm glad Duke is doing well and hope he keeps getting better and better. I am sorry you are having a hard time, but it is completely understandable. I think you are probably reacting to a feeling of it's not fair, nad I love him and can't stand this.....

Hugs to you and him.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke's Mom*

Duke's Mom

Prayers continuing for you and Duke.
You have been through so much.
Please feel you can vent here and everyone will understand and support you!


----------



## goldensmum

Hugs on their way again - during the last 12 months of Ginny's life she was always very suspicous of tablets/meds going into food and yet prior to that she would take tablets etc no problem, we always had to make sure that she was out of the room when we prepared her food, and we became masters at disguising it. These dogs of ours are sometime too smart. Hope that Duke is happier now he is home and good luck with the tripe :yuck:


----------



## goldencontriever3

Keeping Duke in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Hay Cindy n Dukee! Glad you are home and can relax again...hope the weekend went well and you can get some alone time.

Meds in food are so hard to hide sometimes...Old Dog Elliot could eat entire dish of his favorite yogurt n leave the tiniest pill on the bottom! Silly Boy! Mashed sweet potatoes were the only thing I finally could hid his pills in... He just loved sweet potatoes!

I need another Pic of Sir Dukee, K?

He is Such a Handsome Dude! 

Dis b da Tailer Dawg, Hewello Dukee, whatz ya dooering? Wanna go to da tunnel n plway? I'll kom n gett u, K? In aboot 22, K? Lobe U! --Da Me


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Little blocks of cheese are very good for hiding pills in.  

I am very curious to know - what kind of meds help raise the white blood count?


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hi, everyone.

So, he ate his noon snack almost all up. I'm feeding him lunch and a bedtime snack in addition to his other meals just so his tummy doesn't get too empty.

Tonight is graduation for obedience school and we're not going. the vet really wanted us to keep him away from other dogs when his white blood count was down and because I don't know where it is right now, home he stays. It's okay, though cuz his favorite team is on the tube - the Broncos.

I've e-mailed CSU so we'll see what they say - the drs haven't read it yet. It's really not an emergency so whenever they can get back to me is fine.

So, where do I get "green tripe"? :yuck: I just can't even imagine - I do not like green tripe, or green eggs and ham. Sam I am. I will not eat it on a trike, I will not eat it on a bike, I will not eat it at a strike - I do not like green eggs and tripe. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm

So, stressed much?!? Anyone ever have canker soars on their TONGUE???? Well, I have 3. They are better but all on my right side towards the back. One underneath that side and the other 2 on top. Owwwww, they really hurt! I can't even talk right because my tongue will brush up against my teeth and yikers! Ahhhhhh, so goes life!

I just wish they would e-mail me back and that I could quit obsessing about my puppy!

Tailer'sFolks, I will try to get an updated picture of Sir Duke. I have some on my phone that I love, but can't get them off! I'll try harder.

What about current pictures of Mr. Tailer da Nibbler? What about current pictures of everyone who has posted on Duke's thread? Duke would love it!


----------



## Duke's Momma

The first is the fateful day that we first thought he had lymphoma (over a month ago) - THANK GOD FOR CSU!

Okay, I'm wierd, but I love to look at Duke from the rear. Here he is in front of the frig "willing the ice" to come out of the door.

Isn't he just the cutest thing with the cutest butt?


----------



## Duke's Momma

Meggie'sMom said:


> Little blocks of cheese are very good for hiding pills in.
> 
> I am very curious to know - what kind of meds help raise the white blood count?


I'm sorry, Cindy - I just saw this. It's called Enrofloxacin and it's big chewable tablets. Because he weighs around 75 he gets 1 1/2 per day for like 5 days. I don't think they taste very good, though.


----------



## mybuddy

I think Duke has the cutest butt ever. I love da bummeee!!!! wunda kissie da bummeee!!!!!!


----------



## Duke's Momma

i lobe da bummie tu - glooed or not, i lobe da bummie.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Okay - Enrofloxacin is Baytril - antibiotic. It was one of the antibiotics she was on when she had pneumonia. I had not heard of using antibiotics to raise white blood counts so I googled it. It looks like that may be a question involved in Duke's study. Interesting. Thanks.

Don't blame you for keeping him home. Snuggle up with him and enjoy the game.

ETA:I love the shots from the rear too - and Duke's is VERY cute!


----------



## Augie's Mom

Duke's Momma said:


> I so want everything to be right and so I want them to check his blood again on Friday, if they'll do it. It's against protocol so I just don't know.


From my experience, before all of Ollie's chemo treatments they always checked her blood count. 

If you don't understand something don't be afraid to ask for an explanation. One of the most important aspects of treatment is to have a good rapport with the doctors. You are Duke's best advocate.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Yes, they always check his blood prior too but if it's low, then they won't do the chemo that day and I don't want him to have to wait, you know?

And,.....I think he's dealing with a UTI. Marathon peeing. I want him seen. I'm going to e-mail them again.


----------



## coppers-mom

He does have an exceptionally nice looking rear and the photos give you "his" view on the world too.
Seriously, he beautiful. Makes me want to squeeze and kiss on him. I MUST be his Aunt then right?
I hope you get a call or e-mail soon.


----------



## mybuddy

Hi fluffy butt...how are we feeling today? UTI? Any news on that?

Bless him...I love him.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke's Mom*

Duke's Mom

I love Duke's butt and he looks as good from the rear as from the front
Love the pic in front of the frig.

It's possible I don't understand, but you said you'd email them again for the results. I would nag them-I'd be calling, calling-it is your right!


*Also, who can help Duke's mom with canker sores on tongue.*
I'm no expert, but I wouldn't doubt that this was caused by stress-perhaps your immune system has been compromised by stress!!

*http://familydoctor.org/online/famdocen/home/articles/613.html*


----------



## Duke's Momma

Fluffy butt (love it!) ate all his breakfast - I bought some yummy looking canned food to give him a tablespoon (w/gravy) - duck & potato & lamb & potato - with his meal and it did the trick. I don't think a tablespoon a feeding will give him the runs, do you?

Oh, Karen519 - I e-mail them most of the time & they usually get right back with me, but I agree if they don't respond before I leave this morning, I will be calling and having them paged.

Him feeling not quite right could certainly be from a UTI, so I WANT HIM SEEN!!!!

Anyway - you'all have a super day and I'll check in later. Thank you all for the support - I just don't know what I'd do without you - each and every one of you.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Okay, so his appt. is tomorrow at 1:00 pm.

I was gone all day today and when I got home, guess what I got? ?????

THE GOLDEN CIRCLES!!! How I've missed the Golden Circles especially for ME!!!!! LITTLE OLE ME!!!!!

Oh, how I love my fluffy butt. Okay, that came out wrong. Oh, well, good for a laugh!


----------



## mybuddy

Yipee...golden circles!!!

I love the fuzzy butt too...love to kiss the butt..love to hug the butt...love to squeeze the butt...love to wiggle the butt...love to talk to the butt..i am all about the butt!


----------



## goldensmum

Fingers crossed for Duke's next appointment = you just got to love them golden circles (even if they do trip you up sometimes)


----------



## Bob Dylan

Yep, I'm a BUTT person, and Mr. Duke has a mighty good looking BUTT!!!!!
He is beautiful!


----------



## Karen519

*Duke's Mom*

Duke's Mom

Praying that Duke has a good appt. and can someone please enlighten me as to what GOLDEN CIRCLES ARE??


----------



## tippykayak

Karen519 said:


> Duke's Mom
> 
> Praying that Duke has a good appt. and can someone please enlighten me as to what GOLDEN CIRCLES ARE??


I think that's where your dog spins in place because he's so happy to see you. Circles may include the "roo roos" or a stuffy toy as well. Jax is currently engaging in the toy/roo/circle trifecta when I come home these days.


----------



## mybuddy

Hey fluffy butt..how are ya today?


----------



## Duke's Momma

tippykayak said:


> Jax is currently engaging in the toy/roo/circle trifecta when I come home these days.


OMG, that is so funny! Thanks for explaining it. Yes - only Duke does the circles, whining, through the legs, and then all over again. I just love it.


----------



## Duke's Momma

So, I haveta run here in a sec but wanted everyone to hear the results of his appt. yesterday.

His bladder was full and urine was very diluted which is not unusual considering the amount of water he's been consuming. I imagine they've done the diabetes testing on him so I don't think I'm too worried about that. They are culturing it, though because it was too diluted to see anything.

His blood work is good but she did tell me to go ahead and take him off the cephilexin. (spell much?) so my question to her was what about the infection in his paw. She just left messages on my phone when the blood work came in.

He's got a new pink scarf for canine cancer that they gave him yesterday. I'll post a pic as soon as I get one. She asked me about it and I told her that he was okay with the color. Doesn't look so good as a blue or red one with his coloring, but it's okay - he doesn't mind.

He didn't eat all of his breakfast yet, but did manage to get his meds down, hidden in his canned food. I imagine it's the antibiotics and once they filter through - maybe this morning total because I did give him some last night - his appetite will come back.

His normal vet at CSU said that he imagine it's the Cytoxin (chemo drug) in his cocktail that's bothering his kidneys and not a UTI at all. I hope that's the case. He said it will pass.

Most importantly - STILL IN COMPLETE REMISSION! Music to my ears. 

Thanks everyone for checking in and I'll definately keep you updated. I appreciate you all.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Ohhhh, yes (she says with a HUGE sigh of relief!) 

Cindy, you tell Duke that Daisy thinks he looks FAB in that pink scarf. REAL dogs wear pink!


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad that Duke got a good report yesterday. Keep up the good work. It's so great to hear the words complete remission.

Tasha had a tough time when she was having chemo with the uti's. In fact we are still battling the problem and the vet thinks it is still a result of the chemo. She also has been battling skin problems since February. Hang in there. It can be a roller coaster but the words complete remission makes it all worth it!!

Keeping you and Duke in our prayers.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

WooHo! Fantastic News! Keep Fighting Sir Dukee, Da Fluffy Butt! I am so glad to hear all is well in Dukeeville! Tailer says he can't wait for the Pink Scarf Pic's!  Thinking Of You Both!


----------



## cham

So glad that everything is working out as we hoped. I know I haven't been around much lately, been crazy busy, but this is one thread I do keep up with. 

Love 
Nancy, Hailey, Raine, and many RooRoos from Dukee's little bro...


----------



## Augie's Mom

Duke's Momma said:


> His normal vet at CSU said that he imagine it's the Cytoxin (chemo drug) in his cocktail that's bothering his kidneys and not a UTI at all. I hope that's the case. He said it will pass.
> 
> Most importantly - STILL IN COMPLETE REMISSION! Music to my ears.
> 
> Thanks everyone for checking in and I'll definately keep you updated. I appreciate you all.


Usually along with the Cytoxin they give a lasix drug and tell you for the first 48 hours to not have them go more than a few hours without peeing. You don't want the Cytoxin to sit in the bladder as it is an irritant.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Augie's Mom said:


> Usually along with the Cytoxin they give a lasix drug and tell you for the first 48 hours to not have them go more than a few hours without peeing. You don't want the Cytoxin to sit in the bladder as it is an irritant.


They did tell me about the lasix drug. Hm, I wonder if they remembered to give it to him at the last chemo session.

At any rate, she told me to take him off the antibiotic and see how he does - tonight's appetite was much better but tomorrow morning will tell the tail (so to speak):

So, here's some pics of my Duke with his "pretty in pink" bandana.


----------



## cham

Duke's Momma said:


> They did tell me about the lasix drug. Hm, I wonder if they remembered to give it to him at the last chemo session.
> 
> At any rate, she told me to take him off the antibiotic and see how he does - tonight's appetite was much better but tomorrow morning will tell the tail (so to speak):
> 
> So, here's some pics of my Duke with his "pretty in pink" bandana.


 
Oh yea... he definately can carry the pink. He has plenty of macho and mojo to brave, pink... now my goof ball? He needs tough guy camo bandannas etc. (actually may be its Raine who should be wearing the Camo Bandannas) she can be one tough broad. (if you can picture that)


----------



## goldensmum

Duke looks good in pink - goes well with his colouring. Hugs on their way again


----------



## Augie's Mom

Duke looks wonderful!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Duke looks great in his bandana!! Glad he is doing well. Give him a big hug!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Duke is such a handsome boy!!! Stay well, big red. Love the pink!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Except for that shaved spot on his leg, you sure can't tell this guy has been sick at all. He's beautiful, his coat is amazing! And yes, he sure can wear pink


----------



## sunshinesmom

Oh how I LOVE the RED boys!!!! Such handsome fellows!!! Duke looks great. I hope the remission never ends. 
The cytoxin was a pain - for me (didn't seem to be for Riley). I took him out to pee about every hour or two. His toxic pee actually killed several of my flowers and created many bald spots in the yard. 
Give handsome Duke tons of hugs and kisses! 
When Riley was getting chemo I took him for a cheeseburger afterwards - he was so spoiled.


----------



## hotel4dogs

just checking in to see how Duke is doing and thrilled to hear he's doing well! continued good thoughts and prayers coming your way!


----------



## paula bedard

Love the pic of Duke! Yes, he can pull off Pink...and No, he doesn't look sick at all! Glad to know that his appetite perked up when he was off the antibiotics...hope his appetite stays with him. And big loud prayers that he remains in remission!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Ahhhhhhh, shucks (hands clasped behind back, right toe doing a little circle on the floor and face a little red) thanks!

Yes, he's doing much better. Much much better. I've been a tad bit bad, however and have not taken him on any walks (well, maybe one) since this started (and not many prior) so I must get him out to walk. He'd love it, even if it was a tiny little walk to begin with.

He goes out and helps dad feed the horses and of course "maues" the horse poop when it's not muddy, but he needs some calculated exercise and he's not getting it.

He's getting bathed today as well. Got to keep those itchies at bay.

Have a super weekend, everyone. :wavey:


----------



## momtoMax

So happy to hear the good news. May he stay well for many years to come!


----------



## Duke's Momma

So, Duke is back to licking his bowl clean morning and night. I'm sure it was the antibiotics that was making him erpy and anorexic. So, we took him off of those and I'm taking them. They make me WANT to eat - hmph. I thought it would work for me too. I'm sorry - was that in bad taste?

Anyway, so he has his 3rd round of chemo this Friday. This is his first chest xray as well since he was first accepted into the trial. They had one right before for a baseline. One of the life threatening side effects to this cocktail is scar tissue in the lungs. (I can't remember the name - is it pulmonary thrombosis?) (pulmonary phibrosis)? So, please pray that my boy's lungs are clean and healthy. If not, they will take him off the trial and his lungs will be forever scarred.

Other than that, he's a very happy, healthy 8 year old golden retriever. Being his very demanding self.


----------



## Jo Ellen

If he's licking his bowl clean morning and night, then he feels good and his lungs are clear!! 

Demanding is good


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Dukee, Great News...u b eatering all da food dagin! WooHoo! I really hope your lungs are clear when they take pictures on Friday...don't forget to smile, K?

Fingers n Paws crossed for a Clean bill of health. Love You Guys!  --Gay & Tailer


----------



## goldencontriever3

Glad Duke is eating and feeling more like himself. Good thoughts and prayers for a clear xray on Friday. Please let us know how it goes. Give him a big hug!!


----------



## jayb

*5 year old just diagnosed*

I just posted this on another thread before i noticed this one so please excuse me if you see it twice.
Our 5 year old golden Brody has just been diagnosed with lymphoma. just a week ago he was his usual self, running around the backyard. a few days later he was very lethargic and just not himself. we brought him to the vet 2 days ago when they diagnosed. the official results came back today. tomorrow we have our visit with the oncologist, which i believe will involve x-rays, ultrasound and liver aspiration to determine just how bad it is. we're completely devastated. it kills me to see him in the backyard not even able to run after a tennis ball, his usually favorite thing to do. i can't even imagine the decisions we'll have to make soon, or what to tell my 2 year old child once it gets towards the end. it's hard to believe how fast it happened, in just a matter of days really. i've been reading online that without treatment they usually have 1-2 months and with treatment maybe a year. i guess it depends on what stage it's at, which we'll find out tomorrow. we do have pet insurance so that should help with some of the treatment if we at least decide to start it. he's only 5 years old and has been through so much this past year with 2 acl surgeries, a mast cell tumor removed (turned out to be benign) and a canine tooth pulled. i just feel so bad for him.
if anyone has any encouraging news i could really use it about now.
thanks,
jay


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hi, Jay

I answered on the other thread as well, but will go copy my reply.

People could miss this, however so you can start your own thread probably in "In Our Thoughts". Here is the copy of my reply on the other thread.

_I'm so sorry for you guys and your boy Brody. There are other dogs (Meg being one of them, and we're praying Duke to be another) that are healed and cancer free._

_It's a horrible disease and strikes way to many of our beloved fur babies. It does not necessarily have to be a death sentence. Praying for you. Too many of us know that feeling of being hit by a mac truck and life is never the same._

_You're among friends._

Also, there is another reply on the other thread. You really should start your own so you don't miss any and so people don't miss you!


----------



## paula bedard

Good to hear that Duke continues to do well. Good appetite is GOOD NEWS!


----------



## Duke's Momma

So, I know I am a worry wart, and very anal but here's what's going on.

When he was accepted into the trial, they pulled him off all of his liver meds - milk thistle and denamarin. Now that he's been off it since September 14, he's becoming ataxic again. I can tell - he gets a little wobbly standing there and might space out for a sec. He's even I'm concerned that they'll yank him out of the trial if he has to go back on the liver meds. 

Or, best case scenario is that they have something else that doesn't mess with the protocol of the cocktail. *sigh* I'm a little concerned. Really what I want to do is just start giving them to him and not tell them. :no: I know, I know, I can't do that.


----------



## Duke's Momma

paula bedard said:


> Good to hear that Duke continues to do well. Good appetite is GOOD NEWS!


Hi, Paula - he is doing well, minus the liver thing which I was kind of expecting at some point.

Thank you!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Bumps along the way, highs and lows ... what a journey you're on with Duke. I never forget that, even on the good days. Such a temptation to do as you say, give them to him and not tell ... so much at stake.

When can you talk to the vet about this or when can they see him?


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

*Duke's Mom

So glad to hear Duke is doing well.*

*JayB

I am so sorry to hear your Bailey was diagnosed. Duke's Mom is right.
make him his own thread in In Our Thoughts, so nobody misses your msgs.
Hoping BRODY will do as well as Meggie and Duke*.


----------



## AtticusJordie

God, cancer sucks so much.

Glad to hear that Duke is doing so much better. Here's hopin' that all the furbabies with the nasty disease are healed sooner than later!

SJ


----------



## Duke's Momma

Jo Ellen said:


> Bumps along the way, highs and lows ... what a journey you're on with Duke. I never forget that, even on the good days. Such a temptation to do as you say, give them to him and not tell ... so much at stake.
> 
> When can you talk to the vet about this or when can they see him?


I want to wait until Friday (2 more days shouldn't make much difference in this) and talk to them then - it's when he's scheduled for his 3rd chemo treatment with chest xrays. I don't want to e=mail them and them pull him off the trial just like that, you know?

Last night he snuggled on the bed. I love the little long growls he does in his sleep. I love the softness of his ears and head. It's really snowing right now and I remember the blizzard where I posted pictures (Vic's brother has one in his restaurant) of Duke in the snow. Simpler days. I love the smell of his wet feet. If only I could crawl in between his pads and fall asleep.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Glad Duke is having a big appetite. That has to be good news. Sorry about the liver thing - Megs takes milk thistle too and her enzymes were out of whack before she was diagnosed as well. They've been great since she's been on it. It is good stuff. Talk to the vets and see if he can have something to help. Kisses to that sweet boy.


----------



## jayb

Thanks to everyone who has sent their good wishes about Brody. I will start a new thread as you suggested. Visiting the oncologist today so hopefully we will know more then...


----------



## Duke's Momma

So, dropped off my baby boy for his 3rd round of chemo. He's lost weight and just isn't himself.

I spoke in length with the dr. and told her about the ataxia. They have been doing liver panels since day one and his enzymes have not waivered at all. But, she did say that she's had 3-4 patients that have also complained about being "mentally slow" once the treatment started. She's just wondering if it's a side affect of the drugs that just hasn't been noted yet. That's the reason for the trials. I must say, even though this is ONE OF THE HARDEST THINGS I've ever gone through, it does my heart so much good knowing that in his experiences and trials and journey that he will be able to help someone else's baby boy.

I broke down talking to her. I'm just so worried there's something else going on - diabetic because of the water drinking (surely they check that!?!), liver issues, etc. etc. But, she assured me that if his enzymes were elevated that they would simply add some liver supplements again so that's good. The only reason he would be pulled off the trial is if I think his quality of life is suffering.

This is just so hard but I am so grateful we still have him with us and that he is still in complete remission (at least prior to this visit and I'm believing for ever!) and that for the most part he is enjoying life. He's now allowed up on any piece of furniture he deems necessary at any given time. And, such a snuggle bug. I love my boy..........


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Many prayers continuing for Duke and for you. Youare such a good Mom to him, and I believe he's telling you with every snuggle how special and loved you are too.


----------



## Duke's Momma

*sigh* okay - this is hard. So, the dr. told me that now they are wondering if he ever was in complete remission. They had aspirated the right node that was enlarged a few weeks ago (I did not know this) - which they thought was from the infection in his foot - and it came back "possible lymphoma cells, but not probable". I don't know what that means, but she says he's in remission - no progression of the disease, but not complete remission - yet. I kept asking them every time I talked with them via e-mail and/or in person if he was still in complete remission and they said yes every time. Did express some concern about that one node, but still the answer was yes.

Once again, there's that punch in the gut feeling. I have got to get ahold of myself - for him. So, he's also lost about 5 pounds and we want to get that back on him. They told me to go ahead and give the cerenia (anti nausea med) because he might be nauseaus and just not vomiting. Also gave me a med to increase his appetite called Mirtazapine. 1/2 hour prior to eating once a day. We talked about doing the pred. but at this point aren't going to do it. I asked her about the pred. maybe hindering the chemo and she said there's talk of that, but no proof. At any rate, I've got some Hills TD for him to eat as treats to hopefully put some weight on my skinny boy.

Still not sure why he's drinking so much water. Not diabetic. She thinks it might be (can't remember the name - like a 3 part thing) where his body THINKS it's thirsty and needs the water and really doesn't. She's never seen urine so dilute.

So, we are continuing with the trial and once done, if this disease is a little more agressive than others and he's still not in complete remission (we are believing he will be. I'm cursing the tumor from the roots!) then we will use some of the study credits to continue maybe a more agressive chemo.

His lack of appetite could be from nausea, or, as I asked her, a symptom of the disease. She's not sure of course. I think that's all. I'm scared.


----------



## goldencontriever3

It's ok to be scared but you need to think positive. We are keeping you and Duke in our prayers. You are doing a great job with him!!! Enjoy those snuggles and give him a big hug from us.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

I hate this disease. You and Duke are always in my thoughts and prayers each day. After having lost my boy Jake to Lymphoma, I pray so hard for each and every dog that suffers from this, that they will go in to remission. Praying that duke will continue to improve, and he will start to once again be able to put on some weight again with the new meds. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Mad's Mom

Of course you are scared, but please remember you are doing everything you can for Duke with the treatments and especially with the love you give him.

I think of you guys often and will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. I know Duke will beat this.


----------



## mybuddy

Hi Cindy

I had to go back about 5 pages to see what was going on...I was delighted until the last page...you dont sound good.

Deep breaths...I know you are scared, I would be too. Just try to take this one step at a time and not allow your thoughts to control you. They can go wacky sometimes. Just try to stay focused and present ok? 

Dear sweet Duke...he is such a good boy. I love his scarf and I love his feet. I know what you mean about wanting to crawl in between the pads...sometimes the best I can do is just stick my nose in there and breath deeply and just imagine.

I will be checking in later

Hugs, good thoughts and prayers.

Vic and Buddy


----------



## jayb

I know too well that punched it the gut feeling you talked about. It makes no sense why the sweetest best breed of dogs would be the most susceptible to this. We're thinking of you and Duke and praying for you guys.


----------



## ZeppGold

Sending prayers for you and Duke....


----------



## Jo Ellen

I'm scared too, Cindy. I hope it's alright for me to tell you that. I read the first line of your last post and I had to get up and take some deep breaths. I was scared to read more. I need to be more positive, I will pray for myself too! 

So it sounds like we just don't know where Duke's at with this. How hard is that. Is anything ever the same again after this diagnosis? Oh gosh, I really need to get ahold of myself here, I'm struggling. I'm scared with you.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hi everyone.

I gave him an antinausea med tonight and eventually he ate all his dinner. Not with the "gusto" he did a few days ago, but at least he finished it.

I know I have to have positive thoughts - and Vic, you're so right - they can run away with so quickly! Stupid thoughts. Stupid, stupid thoughts! 

Thank you so much for the kind words and also for the kick in the pants! I am not going to help him fight this with negative thoughts. His life depends on it. So, I'm out of fear mode and back into fight mode. What a stinking roller coaster!!!!!

So, thank you, Nancy - stay off your feet, now!!!!! Mad's Mom thanks for the positive words that I needed to hear. Vic - you give Buddy an extra hug for me and 2 extra sniffs of his feet. I burrow my nose in between Duke's toes as well. I just love it there.

Thank you, ThreeSweetGoldens, for your prayers and everyone elses as well.

Jay, it's really sweet of you to check in on Duke with all you're going through right now. Enjoy your weekend. I know you have a big one planned with Brody. Again, I'm glad you found us. This is the greatest place and the kindest people.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Jo Ellen said:


> I'm scared too, Cindy. I hope it's alright for me to tell you that. I read the first line of your last post and I had to get up and take some deep breaths. I was scared to read more. I need to be more positive, I will pray for myself too!
> 
> So it sounds like we just don't know where Duke's at with this. How hard is that. Is anything ever the same again after this diagnosis? Oh gosh, I really need to get ahold of myself here, I'm struggling. I'm scared with you.


Oh, Jo - I love you! I know how you feel because if it were any of my faves here (I will not mention names as I don't want to associate any names with this hell) I would feel exactly the same. I'll never forget when Sandy went to the bridge. I cried for days.

And, no - nothing is ever ever the same. But, it doesn't have to be a bad never the same. We're going to make it a good never the same. Especially when he's cancer free forever.

Thank you for being scared with me. Thank you for praying for us. Thank you also for fighting with us.


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hang in there, Duke's Momma!! Yes, the rollercoaster really sucks but while Riley and I were riding it we learned how to have some fun (after I recovered from the first month or two of shock and despair). Each visit to the oncologist was an adventure. Riley loved going, he felt very special (of course he was!!) because those people who worked there were soooo wonderful to us both. He always took a toy and LOVED to greet EVERYONE in the building. He made everyone smile. He's making me smile right now. If Duke's tummy isn't too queasy, treat him to a cheeseburger (hold the ketchup & mustard), extra trips to the pet store, a new toy every visit to the vet and tell him he has many friends in GRF who are praying for him and love him!
It wasn't always very easy but we made the best of it. Riley pranced around like he was the most special red boy in the world with all of the extra attention.
And thank you for participating in the trial with your Duke, maybe someday a drug will be discovered to cure canine cancer.
Give your beautiful red boy kisses and hugs for me!!!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hi, Chris

Duke is out feeding the horses with Daddy right now - he loooooves eating the horse manure. :yuck::yuck::yuck:

It's muddy and snowy and yucky but it's one of the things he loooves doing, so - oh well. We'll wipe off the mud.

Thank you for you sharing. Riley seems like he was a very special boy. I'm so sorry you lost him.

I gave Duke his appetite stimulant around 7:45 and at 8:30 he JUMPED up out of his basket and demanded breakfast, then demanded Dee's breakfast and my breakfast. I think next time I'll give him 1/2 a pill. lol

And, I have been cursing that enlarged lymph node from the roots and it is smaller today. Noticeably smaller. 

I am really sorry I was such a wimp yesterday. I know we must stay positive and speak healing over him if we are to help him win this battle. It's so nice to have this place, this forum, these people - you folks to come to when I'm down and you all know just the right things to either get me back on track, cry with me or just understand what I'm going through.

Thank you. Duke, Dee and I thank you.


----------



## goldensmum

Well Duke demanding breakfast is good, although not quite so sure about the horse poo yuck, but the very fact that he wants to go out there is a big deal. Of course it's natural to feel scared, i would be terrified, but you do have the inner strength to keep on fighting in Duke's corner and when you feel that strength is failing, come back here and moan, groan, cry scream whatever and we will "top that strength" right back up, as we smile and cry right alongside you.

Some more hugs on their way


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy: I ADMIRE you so much. You are such a loving and caring person and Duke sure has the perfect person to care for him. You, too, need caring for and you need to be kind to yourself, because you DESERVE it - Duke would tell you you deserve it.

If you aren't healthy it will be a disaster for you, your Hubby, and for Duke.

I think you are DOING more than everything and Duke seems to be doing so well.

I know for myself, with everything in life, if I CAN STAY in today and take one day at a time I am much happier and more relaxed.When I project into the future, is when I get in trouble-worry, depression.

What you are going through is HUGE STRESS Cindy and it's only human to be burned out and stressed. PLEASE always tell us what is bothering you and your worries, because that is the only way for you to stay Healthy and we all CARE very much for you.


P.S. it's probably a possibility that the thirst is a side effect of the meds.


----------



## Mad's Mom

Glad to hear Duke has a good appetite for breakfast and horse poo!

Sending positive thoughts your way as always, and please do take care and let us provide any support we can.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Glad Duke's appetite has picked back up. It sounds like you have a great onco team who is really staying on top of things with him. Cerenia always made Megs sleepy and a bit wobbly for at least 24 hours, so if he's out helping feed up he must be doing very well. Stay positive - you've really got the right attitude. We all get discouraged sometimes, but it sounds like you are not letting him see it and are bouncing back where he needs you to be. Hugs!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Cindy, wishing only good thoughts for you and your lovely red boy! Only think of one day at a time....that will help you keep positive


----------



## Duke's Momma

So, we just got back from church. It took some coaxing for him to eat his breakfast (I'm doing the appetite stimulant every other day and the cerenia on the "other" days and today was the cerenia) but at 12:17 he finally finished it with his lunch.

I also gave him some Metacam today as he's been slow getting up and it dawned on me that with the snow and cold and him just generally not feeling well, that his bones and joints might hurt. I gave him a full dose for his weight this morning and it seems to have made a difference.

I sure am not ready for him to be a senior on top of everything else he's dealing with! We took a very short walk (1/2 mile) yesterday and it really tired him out. I'm a baaaaad mom! More walks - more walks - more walks. But, of course, easy does it - small walks first.

We are going to take our boy to Estes Park today. It's a very friendly dog town for those who have never been and he should have a great time seeing everyone. We'll eat at the best Mexican Food Restaurant in Northern Colorado imho - Casa Grande and then walk around town so he can grab some hugs and pets and we can grab some ice cream and then home. Might take a peek at the damage done by the fire a couple of weeks ago if I think I can bear it.

Everyone have a good Sunday and thanks again for all the encouraging words.

GOOOOOO BRONCOS!


----------



## cham

Duke's Momma said:


> So, we just got back from church. It took some coaxing for him to eat his breakfast (I'm doing the appetite stimulant every other day and the cerenia on the "other" days and today was the cerenia) but at 12:17 he finally finished it with his lunch.
> 
> I also gave him some Metacam today as he's been slow getting up and it dawned on me that with the snow and cold and him just generally not feeling well, that his bones and joints might hurt. I gave him a full dose for his weight this morning and it seems to have made a difference.
> 
> I sure am not ready for him to be a senior on top of everything else he's dealing with! We took a very short walk (1/2 mile) yesterday and it really tired him out. I'm a baaaaad mom! More walks - more walks - more walks. But, of course, easy does it - small walks first.
> 
> We are going to take our boy to Estes Park today. It's a very friendly dog town for those who have never been and he should have a great time seeing everyone. We'll eat at the best Mexican Food Restaurant in Northern Colorado imho - Casa Grande and then walk around town so he can grab some hugs and pets and we can grab some ice cream and then home. Might take a peek at the damage done by the fire a couple of weeks ago if I think I can bear it.
> 
> Everyone have a good Sunday and thanks again for all the encouraging words.
> 
> GOOOOOO BRONCOS!


Dukkee, tell mom to see her to visit me... Bob can take care of both of us, and will let us nap and eat all day if I tell him too... he can also snuggle with me all day long.....


----------



## Karen519

*Duke's Mom*

Duke's Mom

Praying you all have a very nice day today!!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hey, Nancy and Karen

We had a nice day in Estes and he walked a good deal - good for him - lots of pets and nice words. He's just soooo thin!

We got home and his appetite just still isn't great at all. He picks out the canned food with his meds in it. I'm a little beside myself because I'm not sure how to get all his meds in him at this point.

He takes 1 ea gabapentin, enelpril?, 50 mg diphenhydramine, 25 mg diphenhydramine, 1 chlorephenemarine?, 1 potassium bromide, 1 thyroid & 1 vit. E. am & pm in addition to either his anti nausea or appetite stimulant. And, if he has diarrhea, then 2 of those am & pm.

Once again, alittle overwhelmed. We certainly can't cram all of those down his throat am & pm! Prior to starting the chemo he was taking them no problem. I'm just not sure what to do. This morning I threw all of the pills away except his potassium bromide & the Cerenia, which we crammed down his throat.

Does anyone have any ideas? I don't think we can use the pill pockets as there's too many pills! Maybe I should just stop them all except the pot. bromide. *sigh* See how he does. His coat is really fine and static and thin as well.

Cindy - did Meggie go through this? What did you do?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Do you have a compounding pharmacy in your area, or maybe even farther away? They can make the prescriptions up in all sorts of yummy flavor mixes. My cat gets his in tuna flavored oil mix. 
Just a thought.
You and Duke are on my mind and in my prayers.




Duke's Momma said:


> Hey, Nancy and Karen
> 
> We had a nice day in Estes and he walked a good deal - good for him - lots of pets and nice words. He's just soooo thin!
> 
> We got home and his appetite just still isn't great at all. He picks out the canned food with his meds in it. I'm a little beside myself because I'm not sure how to get all his meds in him at this point.
> 
> He takes 1 ea gabapentin, enelpril?, 50 mg diphenhydramine, 25 mg diphenhydramine, 1 chlorephenemarine?, 1 potassium bromide, 1 thyroid & 1 vit. E. am & pm in addition to either his anti nausea or appetite stimulant. And, if he has diarrhea, then 2 of those am & pm.
> 
> Once again, alittle overwhelmed. We certainly can't cram all of those down his throat am & pm! Prior to starting the chemo he was taking them no problem. I'm just not sure what to do. This morning I threw all of the pills away except his potassium bromide & the Cerenia, which we crammed down his throat.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas? I don't think we can use the pill pockets as there's too many pills! Maybe I should just stop them all except the pot. bromide. *sigh* See how he does. His coat is really fine and static and thin as well.
> 
> Cindy - did Meggie go through this? What did you do?


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thanks for the idea, hotel4dogs. We do have a compound pharmacy where they do his potassium bromide. Would they compound all of his meds then into one or something, I wonder?

I'll call them tomorrow first thing. I hope they can help.


----------



## tippykayak

Have you tried the stinky, yummy greenies pill pockets?


----------



## Duke's Momma

Well, hi, Brian!

I have not tried anything yet as it has never been an issue. How many pills can you put in a pocket & where do I get them? Is another outing to maybe PetSmart in order? He'd love that, I'm sure.

I gave him another appetite stimulant tonight and honestly, it makes a whole new dog out of him. His eyes get bright, he's all goofy and gobbles up his food. It's almost like it's pot or something. I can give one every 24 hours. I also wonder how long I can give him those. I gotta tell you it's really wonderful seeing him eat.

Now, it's the simple things that were taken for granted that I so enjoy.

Thank you for checking on us and for the suggestion. I'll try to find them and check them out.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Cindy, if you can put two or three of his pills at a time down his throat, then give him a yummy treat, you can be sure that he takes them all. My old boy Cody would pick some of his pills out of his food and stash them under the rug that his bowls sat on....sneaky old nut. I don't think it's traumatic for the dog if you're quick about getting the pills way down so he's got to swallow them. Just be sure to give him something really tasty after all the pills are down, such as homemade peanut butter treats, some Zukes, a spoonful of peanut butter or almond butter, or a bit of yogurt. Glad to hear the appetite stimulant is working....


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Cindy n Dukee you are in my thoughts n prayers...Keep Keeping On! Glad you all had a Fantastic Day at Estes Park...n the feeding of the Horse chore is a good adventure, jusst doonter eat da horsie poop, K?


----------



## married0805

Jay, I have much experience with canine lymphoma--lots that will not only help you with your dog's diagnosis, but also encouragement!!! Your baby can have a MUCH longer time with you than 1-2 months. I know--I have lived through this nightmare. Honestly, I cannot, for the life of me, figure out this website--there seem to be so many rules and regulations--I've almost given up, except that I got a message on my e-mail that a thread regarding lymphoma had just come up. If possible, please e-mail me [email protected]. I can really help encourage you. Thanks, Leisa


----------



## Duke's Momma

So, tomorrow back to CSU to check his white blood count. Although I do still have to coax to get him to eat, he's eating. And, I'm still using the appetite stimulant for now. But, I think he's gained a little weight and for the past two days he's back to his old goobery self. It's so good to see. Biting at the feet, wrestling with Dee, just more with it.

And, I sincerely can't feel the offending node. We'll see what they say but I am very optimistic. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

We are in the process of changing his food and he's now taking his pills in his canned food again - Purina Sr. Kidney food. I guess it must be a little more palatable. The liquid formula is about 3X as much as we're paying now and because he has so many meds he takes, the pockets wouldn't be a cheap fix, but would have helped through a slump.

Still has the runs from the chemo and maybe a little from the food change. I'm giving him cottage cheese in his food as well to help firm up.

All in all - he's doing great once again. ::


----------



## Cam's Mom

Pill pockets are pricey...does he like banana, bite size prunes, cream cheese, and a favorite with mine ravioli, brie(a bit more pricey but soft, smelly and pliable)...long term cheaper than pill pockets too? Thyroid med is highly soluble if you put it in his food and wet it...it's not quite as good as given separately as protein will bind some , but I ended up doing that with Campbell and his levels stayed in limits. Potassium bromide I think you should be able to get as liquid too, and he might then take it absorbed on a small piece of bread.(especially if you put a bit of peanut butter on top.) 

If he's getting metecam and KBr watch for stomach bleeding...looks like coffee grounds...they are both stomach irritants and together often too much. Has your vet ever suggested tramadol instead of metacam.

And vitamin E comes as an oil rather than capsule too which most dogs will happily eat poured over their food. 

Canned sardines or mackeral ..mashed and added to food adds a lot of flavor, calories and makes a meal very appealing to fussy eaters. You don't need much to make a meal tasty. 

Wetting food with warmed water can make it easier to eat and have more smell appeal 
Hope you get good results tomorrow.


----------



## Ashaloo

My prayers are with you! Best of luck to you in your endeavors.


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope Duke's visit today is optimistic.:crossfing

The roller coaster is so hard. You and Duke will be in my thoughts and prayers.

he's such a lovely sweetheart. give him a smooch for me too!:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:

P.S. you might want to make sure he hasn't been visiting the horses right before the smooch. Copper also loves going in the paddock and rolling and eating and just absorbing the lovely........ atmosphere.:no:


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

Praying for DUke and you!!!!!


----------



## paula bedard

This is me stopping by and giving 'hugs' to you and Duke. I'm sorry I don't post more often...but I do check in and do say a daily prayer for your gorgeous Red Boy. God Bless!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

THinking of you guys. Hope Duke's appt is stellar!!


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

Praying for good news for Duke


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hi, everyone. :wavey: so, the trip to the vet WAS optimistic. I'm not sure if he's gained weight but he feels like it. Yesterday was the first day to eat all of his food without the stimulant. I wonder if everyone elses golden does this, but when people are over visiting - he eats all of his food! I mean every drop of it and licks the bowl. What's up with that? I mean like right now. Almost like he's worried they're going to get it. Sometimes when he's off his food I'm tempted to just have someone come over that he loves & hasn't seen in a while.

So, we have some folks from Oregon staying with us and it's very exciting for him. He loves them and visa versa. This is the first they've seen him in a couple of years and says he actually looks real good considering what he's going through right now. But, he loves them being here and if they're around, he eats his food. I said all of that to say - what about when they leave? Will he become depressed again and not eat? 

Last night around 1:00 am (okay, this morning) he vomitied - just about 1/4 cup of food. I'm not sure what that was about. I cleaned it up took him outside, he came back in, ate a few kibbles that were in his food bowl, drank lots of water (as usual), went back to sleep and slept the whole night with no more vomiting. Oh, before he went out I gave him one cerenia for vomiting.

This morning he went out, came in and ate just a few bites of his food so I went ahead and gave him an appetite stimulant. Let me check - he still hasn't finished all of it. With his history of eating c**p and getting impacted, I'm a little worried. Althought he hasn't been out of my site (much) it wouldn't take much.

Back to the vet visit, though. I haven't heard yet if his white blood count is off but they said that YES, his nodes under his chin are down. Still palatable, but markedbly down. If they're still palatable at next visit (chemo Friday, 2 weeks from yesterday) then they'll aspirate them.

She is cautiously saying he is now in complete remission - depending on how these nodes act for the next 2 weeks.

Paula - thanks for your peeking in. It means alot and don't feel like you have to post everytime. I know the feeling of not knowing what to say, but I know you check. 

Nancy, I'll check with the vet. He's not getting metacam every day, but it is making him more comfortable, I can tell. I just wish it were warmer and he could go swimming. He loves it so. When I usually give it to him it's under his weight dosage. I gave him his full weight the first time he's had it and then tirated down. He didn't get any yesterday, but I gave him 45# dose this morning.

Ashaloo, thanks for your well wishes as well. Welcome to the forum! I'll go back and find your posts. Sorry I didn't welcome you initially!

coppers-mom, yesterday was his first actually digging in to the horse poo. Why do they love it so? And, isn't spring thaw fun? :yuck:

Karen, thanks for your prayers & checking in. I always appreciate your words of encouragement.

Penny & Maggie's Mom - I didn't see your post. Thanks for checking in!

So, he's getting itchy today so I'm going to go bathe him. It's been over 2 weeks and he's done well with the itches. Today he gets clean. 

Thanks to all of you who lurk and don't post. It means alot knowing you all care.


----------



## paula bedard

_*She is cautiously saying he is now in complete remission - depending on how these nodes act for the next 2 weeks.*_

Yeah!!!!!! Crossed fingers and healing prayers for a great checkup in 2 weeks!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Glad Duke got a good report and seems to be feeling better. We are keeping him in our prayers. Give him a big hug!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Whoo hoo! Glad to hear Duke got a good report and is feeling well.

It is great when the little things come back adn they feel like their old selves. Just makes your heart smile.

Duke might be worried the visitors are going to take his food. That is a good idea to keep in mind if his appetite goes off again, although I hope and pray it doesn't.

I hope Duke likes his bath and I am sorry he can't go swimming. 
Give him a smooch for me and if you can figure out how then please give yourself a hug from me.:smooch::
I shall keep you both in my heart and prayers.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Checking in on Duke. Good to know his appetite has improved and the vet appointment was positive. Good boy Duke - make mom happy!


----------



## hotel4dogs

just checking in for word of Duke, glad to hear he's doing well!!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Glad you got a good report. Any Bath Pic's? Hummm...

I hope Dukee does not get depressed when you company leaves...or you may have to have all your friends stop by a Dukee's dinner time...

Hugs n Ear-Nibble-Whoffles!


----------



## gold4me

Ohhh I am glad to read about Duke being in remission and I hope he stays that way. Emmy is sending him lots and lots of kisses. Me too!!!


----------



## tippykayak

Duke's Momma said:


> Sometimes when he's off his food I'm tempted to just have someone come over that he loves & hasn't seen in a while.


Try it! Comet will eat more if we pick up his bowl and pretend to eat what he's left behind and then give it back to him and say "Yum! Did you want the rest?"

I'm glad to hear Duke's flirting with verifiable, full remission. It's a dream come true. Kiss him right between the eyes for me.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I love this news, Cindy


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Praying so hard for Duke that he is in remission!! Such GOOD news that they feel he is. I really hope he is able to eat all his food, and will not have any more problems with the vomiting. :crossfing Sending hugs to you and Duke.


----------



## LibertyME

Wonderful news .....ear scratches and tummy rubs from Maine...


----------



## mybuddy

dis is da buddy

da dukie..i heered sumfin. i heered yoo got da baffie. da buddy got da baffie to bout dis. i downt lik dis behabior. i hassa gloo da bummee bout dis. momee sayz da buddy berrie pluppy. yoo da pluppy da dukie?

i lobe yoo n den i happee yoo da no sickie behabior

dis is da buddy


----------



## Duke's Momma

Both nodes under his chin are back.  They're about the size of a bing cherry if not a little larger. I've e-mailed the study dr.

I HATE THIS!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Oh, Cindy! I am sorry...can you get in tomorrow...isn't Friday the day you normally go for treatments? Fingers n paws crossed for You, Dukee and Your Family! Keep up the Faith & keep us posted! Lobe, Gay & Tailer

Tailer sayz to tell Sir Dukee to Get Better n Come Play wiff Him, K?


----------



## coppers-mom

I am hoping and praying the nodes have flared up for a different reason.
I'll keep you and Duke in my heart and prayers (as usual). I hope you hear from the vet and get to see him soon.


----------



## Faith's mommy

keeping him in my thoughts, and wishing you all the best


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hi everyone.

Thanks for your prayers, comments, encouragement and input TF, CM & FM. I'll copy my e-mail to her here:

_Hi, so, the nodes are growing. Noticeably. (both are about the same size and about the size of a bing cherry now if not a little bigger) I don't remember what you said - _


_Do we continue him on the study? _
_Is this normal? _
_Do we aspirate them? _
_Because they are so stubborn does it mean that the chemo is not working? _
_Should we, if there's room, move him to the other study? _
_Can we add pred which would also help with his appetite?_
_Basically - what should/can we do for him?_

_Thanks_

_Cindy_

This one is after I e-mailed her yesterday regarding still having to give him the appetite stimulant and was it okay to do so 99.9% of the time. She called me last night and told me she'd check with his vet there at CSU & get back with me.

I have a read receipt from my e-mail this morning so I know she got it. If they want to see him tomorrow then they'll make room and I'll just run him up. They will not change the chemo date unless his white blood count is down which it was a little after his last session, but not enough to worry and then they replentish themselves. 

Honestly, aside from not doing the goofy things he used to do like the grabbing the pant leg and shaking your leg and his head enough for grey matter to fly out of his ears thing or the waiting at the frig door for an ice cube thing or the wolfing down the food thing he's doing okay. He's put on some weight because I'm adding his yummy bad for him Hills TD - about 15 kibbles a day which is not so good for his kidneys but he'll eat them if he's off all else. 

I so hate to give iffy verging on not so good news. My brave, brave boy.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Okay, so he has an appt. at CSU tomorrow at 11:00 to measure the nodes. If they have increased in size, which I'm sure they have, then they're saying that he has "progressive disease" and will be taken off the trial. It's probably why he's not eating consistently.

At that time, they will discuss with me the next course of action which he has some credit there and we can put him on a short course of chemo but we simply cannot afford a long term chemo regimine. 

Please continue to pray for my boy. We will be continuing to pray for a miracle.


----------



## Pointgold

Prayers streaming your way from Northern MI, Cindy.


----------



## coppers-mom

it has got to be unbelievably hard for you right now. I completely understand not remembering and really, really hoping they will call back and give you some advice or just hold your hand.

He is a brave, brave boy and gorgeous and sweet and wonderful and I am very sorry you tow are going through this.


----------



## coppers-mom

I posted before I saw your new post.

I shall keep you both in my heart and prayers and pray for a miracle too.


----------



## puddinhd58

Cindy, I am hoping and praying that they have something to offer Duke tomorrow.... Big hugs and kisses to you and Duke....


----------



## MillysMom

I'm praying and Milly is sending lots of licks and wags! I hope that tomorrow they can offer you good news and help. This must be so hard on you. *Hugs*


----------



## davebeech

good luck for tomorrow, we're here thinking of you and hoping for the best for you and Duke


----------



## Daisy and Rita

So sorry to hear about all this, you are in our thoughts at such a heart rendering time.


----------



## goldengirls&boys

Hey Cindy we will be saying lots and lots of prayers for Duke. You both as always are in our thoughts and we are sending lots and lots of love and big warm hugs from all of us!


----------



## momtoMax

I hate the C word more than any other word in our language. Continuing to send caring thoughts your way - mental hugs to you.


----------



## Hudson

Prayers for your boy, thinking of you both and hope he can fight this dreadful cancer.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Praying for You! Let us know after Dukee's appointment, K? We are here with You every step of the way........


----------



## Augie's Mom

Wishing you the best for tomorrow, you and Duke will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Mad's Mom

Thinking of you and Duke, and hoping for good news at tomorrow's appointment. I am so sorry for the roller coaster you are on.

Continued prayers coming your way.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Cindy, keeping good thoughts for you and your lovely boy that the docs will have something to offer you tomorrow. Give your brave fellow a smooch from me, please.


----------



## amy22

Cindy..sending good thoughts and prayers for Duke and you. xxoo


----------



## mybuddy

Oh no Cindy. I am so sorry.

I am praying for you like crazy...Dukie...bless him!


----------



## tippykayak

Here's hoping that there's a good continuing treatment option for Duke.


----------



## my4goldens

Sorry Duke is having a rough time, good luck tomorrow, hoping they can give you some positive news.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am so very sorry to hear this. I will be praying that this is just a temporary setback, and that they will have something more to offer you tomorrow.
Cyber hugs.


----------



## 3459

Prayers and hugs coming from our house.


----------



## cham

Cindy,

Will send prayers from Hailey Mitchell, and Raine. Even tho she doesn't know Duke very well, I have told her about him and I know they will be great friends.

I will try to reach you sometime today, if not today then perhaps tonight. It's too painful to sit at the computer at this point...


Prayers and love going your way...

The Massachusetts Mob...


----------



## gold4me

Oh I don't like to hear this news. We will be praying for Duke and for you. Lots of love going your way from Emmy Gambler and me!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen

What ?? Oh gosh, I was not prepared for this. When I left, Duke was fine, it didn't even occur to me that the news would be different today.

Cindy, I wish I could be stronger for you. I need help with this myself. I'm home, I'm totally here now, you have all my thoughts and prayers.

I love the both of you so much.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thanks to absolutely everyone for your prayers and words of encouragement. There is no doubt that he has progressive disease - they have almost doubled in size overnight. This disease is insidious - I HATE IT!!!!! We don't go into CSU until 11:00 MDT but I will have to leave early to do some errands for the business.

My brave boy - I thank God for the appetite stimulant. If it weren't for that he'd be emaciated. I have to fight the urge to feed him everything in site while he's eating. I do know now, though that the lack of appetite is not from the chemo but another manifestation of the disease. I just know it and I know what they are going to say regarding it.

I did finally log onto the lymphoma sight someone here mentioned. They are offering ideas for financial help. I contacted one already and they cannot help us. Like I said earlier, we do have enough credit from the studies and trial to do a couple of rounds of chemo so let's pray that they do the trick. *sigh*

I want him to have a round today. I know I am prone to exaggeration at times, but I kid you not, these things are growing by the minute. 2 Days ago I had to work at feeling them. Now you can almost SEE them.

Jo - welcome home! How did Daisy do with out you or should I ask how you did without her?!? And, don't worry about being strong. At these times it's just nice to know that people are praying. I'd be the same way with Daisy. Was actually with her bloat.

So, we are off in a bit and I'll log back in when we get home.


----------



## goldensmum

So sorry that you have got this news - will continue sending hugs for Duke and keeping you in thoughts and prayers


----------



## Karen519

*Duke's mom*

Cindy

I will be praying very hard for you and Duke.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I just have to cry now. Sometimes we need to and then we get back to where we fight so hard to be.


----------



## davebeech

oh Cindy, that was not the update I wanted to see, we're with you all the way......come on Duke !!!


----------



## puddinhd58

Cindy, I am so sorry to hear about Duke's progression...

Do you know what drugs they will put him on? Is it the drugs that are so costly or the actual chemo charges? 

You are in my thoughts and prayers....


----------



## goldencontriever3

Keeping you and Duke in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Duke's Momma

oKee dokee. *big breath* *bigger breath*

So, they all cried. Yes, he is in fact in "progressive disease" and it's very aggressive.

Plan of attack:

He is on doxyreubin (sp) a chemo drug every 21 days
coupled with prednizone - blasted for 1 week and then taper down to a tolerable dose.

His first doxyreubin was today - they just kept him. The full course (5 treatments every 21 days) costs around $1,500. The CHOP protocol we could not afford even with his credits. His credits are around 1,100 - 1,200 right now (praise God for the credits from the studies & trial or we could not do this at all.)

I'm cried out. They had "Argus" come in to talk with me which I kind of think is a canine hospice if all told, but she was great. What's really nice is everyone cried with me - good and bad - because once the tears come, I just can't turn them off. 

I love him so much. The kindness of his honey colored eyes flecked with darker brown, the sweet smell of his feet, the softness of his fur, the smell of his ears, the softness of his belly - I want to drink it all in all at once continuously.

So, a new fork in the road of his journey to RECOVERY, not remission but RECOVERY. I'm very tired and exhausted and sad but glad. Such a meriad of emotions!

Thank you all once again. 

Dave, it's good to see you and Tom. Rough that boy up for me, okay?

Nancy - I'm leaving again to go pick him up and we have a meeting tonight so I'm going to be busy. I'll try to call you on my way to picking him up.

Thank you also Puddin, goldensmum & Karen for checking in on us and your prayers. 

You just really have no idea - all of you - how much you all mean to me and Duke.

Vic - glad to see you made it through the storms! We'll make it through ours as well.

Jo - I'm fighting hard to get back to that place. I'll get there. Thanks for going with me - down and up. My friend. My dear, dear friend.

Cindy & da dukee


----------



## Duke's Momma

goldencontriever3 said:


> Keeping you and Duke in our thoughts and prayers.


You must have been posting as I was! Tasha is our inspiration along with Meggie. You go, girl!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I"m so sorry for this news. Thoughts and prayers continue to be with you.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I am crushed, absolutely crushed. I don't like the aggressive part, I hate that word. I hate THIS, what you're going through. It's not hard at all to put myself in your shoes and it would feel like, to me, the end of my world.


----------



## davebeech

I will Cindy, and I'm even going to let him get as muddy as he wants tomorrow morning and if it's not raining I'll even take my camera along. My thoughts and best wishes are there for you and Duke


----------



## moverking

Trying to hold you both up with hope and love...Sadie, Loocie & I send all we've got, Cindy.


----------



## cham

Cindy,

I am up all kinds of crazy hours, so don't let the time difference make a difference. We are here for you and Dukeeee. Sending cyber {{{{Cindy and Dukee}}} to you both


----------



## coppers-mom

Cindy,
this quote is a wonderful testament to your love.

_I love him so much. The kindness of his honey colored eyes flecked with darker brown, the sweet smell of his feet, the softness of his fur, the smell of his ears, the softness of his belly - I want to drink it all in all at once continuously._

My heart goes out to you as I dry my tears. I sure wish this hadn't happened to you and Duke. You are both in my heart and prayers.

If it comes down to money to continue his treatment, I'd gladly share my "Copper's fund" with you. Iti is horrible to have to not get something done because of moeny because they just mean the world to us. I hope and pray you and Duke get some more good time together.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Duke.


----------



## desilu

Cindy - sending love and healing thoughts for Duke and for you.


----------



## mybuddy

I dont know what to say. Honestly, I dont because I feel so totally sad but know I should say something uplifting, positive and strong. I just feel too sad...maybe later. 

What I will say though, is that I love Duke like my own. I have known you guys for years. It is the worst feeling ever...just the worst.
You are SUCH an awesome mom to him Cindy. You really are. It is so special, the two of you..equally as strong, equally as in love with one another. He is your soul and always will be.
Ok..enough...

Kiss him, hug him for me ok? Buddy sends some lobe.

XO
Vic and Buddy


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Sorry for the set-back. Dukee is a Strong Guy, a Fighter and a Handsome Dude...we're Praying for You...


----------



## Jo Ellen

I can't stop thinking about this. Duke is one of our own, for quite a few of us here.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

**** Cindy! I'm with Vic here. I have NO idea what to say.

Duke along with Buddy, Daisy, Jaeger and Tailer were some of my very first internet Golden friends which has undoubtedly created a special bond with us all. You guys really taught me how to love my dogs. I know, that sounds weird huh, but seriously. 

I have always 'loved' my dogs but didn't really understand how 'in love' I was with them until I was able to share those special feelings and of course unexpected ordeals with someone who unknowingly felt the same was as myself. And you know what I am talking about, laughing at stinky farts, poop alerts, turning down dates and invitations because staying home with our babies just sounded so much better. I learned it was OK to love back as unconditionally as they love us and that I wasn't a freak of nature because I loved my dogs more than most of the general population.

So in honor of Duke, I hope to always keep that love in my heart, to always dream big and aim high and pray that I can be just half as gracefully as you two are during this very trying time. Know that my prayers are with you daily and we love you both so much!


----------



## goldencontriever3

I am so sorry the news wasn't better. You and Duke are in my thoughts everyday. Keeping positive thoughts and prayers for Duke. Please give him a big hug.


----------



## Mad's Mom

I'm so sorry about this setback. Please know that you and Duke are always in my thoughts and prayers.

Stay strong handsome brave Duke, and snuggle with your wonderful mom Snuggling together will be good for both of you.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Oh Duke, you amazing, brave, special boy! Your mom is a very special lady, and we all love you so much!!! Hang in there.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Wow, everyone! We have a meeting tonight and so I thought I would hop on before we have it. I cannot cry, I cannot cry. The tears have truly been non-stop today.

So, this is what his clinical trial doctor wrote on the back of a little thank you card - he also got a special tag to put on his collar (not that he wears it much but he'll have it when he does) 

_"Duke is such a beautiful boy and makes me smile every week"_

Then, the regular oncology dr. wrote this _"We are all sad that Duke had progressive disease today, but we are hopeful that switching to doxorubicin will get him back into remission very quickly"_

We are still believing for a miracle.

Honest to God, he is spunkier tonight (must be the added prayers and good thoughts floating his way) than he has been in MONTHS! He ate all of his food with no coaxing, he's chewed on his new bone, he's running around with all kinds of all about himself.

Well, I'd best get ready for the meeting.

I love you all. :smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:thank you so much. :smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Jazz & Jules

I just believe that Duke is going to be 'the one' that makes it! My heart just believes that so much!!!!!

Hugs to Duke and Cindy!!!


----------



## cham

Jazz & Jules said:


> I just believe that Duke is going to be 'the one' that makes it! My heart just believes that so much!!!!!
> 
> Hugs to Duke and Cindy!!!


 
I also believe that if anyone is going to be "the Dog", it will be Duke. He is a special boy loved by all. And that includes Cindy and family...


----------



## mybuddy

Cindy...spunkie Duke. Yes...spunkie Duke!! Strong, amazing Duke!

You know, Duke is making us all better people as we speak. How? I cant put that into words and so happy I can't because if I could, then it wouldn't be authentic. I feel that "feeling" with Buddy everyday. Some days are stronger than others. Again, I cant explain it. It just "is". The best description would be light...but not light..more like...I dont know...sometimes I can feel as if I am completely hollow but filled with this light and a butterfly feeling but not that strong..lighter than butterflies. That is Buddy's light. All dogs have it and is such an amazing thing when you can "feel" it. I hope everyone can. I think you have. 

We are the luckiest people in the world to have experienced this love. Sometimes I want to scream that out loud for everyone to hear. How lucky are we?

Duke "is".

We love you!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Yes, yes, I believe too that he will be the one. I believe it. We are up tonight (please note the time! 2:30 mdt) because the pred is kicking in. Shhhhhhh, we got him some diapers for accidents while he's on this. At least for the first week as he might have accidents. I haven't put them on him, I hate to put them on him.

Thank you so much - all of our dear friends.


Dis iz da dukee. mi momma finkz i downt no bowt dis behabior bowt da dypurz but i do no bowt dis infirmashon. duz she fink i am da babee dat i hab to ware da dypurz? she iz da meen momma but i lobe hurz any da wayz. but, pweeze do not tew hurz dat i just mite peeeee in hurz bed for diz behabior. k? dis iz owr seekret k? if hurz findz owt bowt diz den i wiw no itz becuz sumwun herez towd diz to hurz n den i wiw cum to ur hows n peeee on ur bed to. dis wud be da gud behabior. k? fank u fur dis.


----------



## mybuddy

dis is da buddy

da dukie..i fink da da didaperz isda notda babee behabior. da didaperz sumtymez hassa bee onda bummee fur da spashal purrpusses. da momeez no dis spachal purrpuss. da dukie. i fink ip yoo ware da didaperz den yoo kan bee da suuperman cuz himz warez da diadaperz.

da dukie. wonce i peed in da momeez bedd. i wuz notda babee. i dood dis n mi momee wuz shooked bout dis. i downt no whi i dood dis. mabee i wuz onda maddakashun. i downt no butt i dood dis. i wuz bareassed bout dis. momee sayz dat ok bout dis. i didint ware da didaperz butt da momee sayz dat i wuz da babee bout dis.

da duke. i lobe yoo n yer seekret is sape wifh da buddy

dis is da buddy


----------



## Jo Ellen

How is Duke this morning?


----------



## goldencontriever3

Hope Duke is feeling better this morning.


----------



## gold4me

Oh Cindy I am so sorry for you. You beautiful discription of your love for Duke has me sobbing. You and Duke are in my prayers. Please please know I am thinking about you and sending you many many hugs.

I know how many lives Duke has touched from the doctors to his family here at GRF. 

Da dookie dunt wurrmie bowt da dypurr behabior. Da mommie habs da gud reesum fur dis. Da Buddee is wite u mus lissen tu da professor PeeBuddeee


----------



## Duke's Momma

Morning :wavey:

So, aside from Duke peeing all da lib long nyte, he's doing okay. He wasn't real interested in food though, so I went ahead and gave him another appetite stimulant which will probably be the last time since the pred should kick in today sometime. I think he peed so much last night simply because he drank so darn much. 

He went to work with Dee for a bit getting ready for a snow tomorrow and when he gets back he'll finish his breakfast.

And.......the offending nodes are down quite a bit. They were about the size of a golf ball last night. :no: And, now they're the size of, um, a shooter marble. :appl:

This is another leg of his journey and we are not losing hope. We are laying hands on him and speaking life to him and death to the tumors. I feel so fickle - up, down, up, down, happy sad, happy sad, crying laughing, crying laughing.

We had the meeting here last night and he was laying underneath the table and I could smell his wet feet. Doesn't anyone else just love that smell? Ahhhhh, I knew my boy was near because I could smell his feet :--big_grin:

Jo, my understanding with this whole thing is that they really don't know anything except they just don't feel quite right. I know the nodes under his chin bother him like swollen glands we might have. I don't know if that's proven or scientific but I can tell. And, now that they are smaller, of course they don't bother him as much. The enlarged one on the back of his leg I didn't check this morning, but I will when he gets back. They don't bother them at all unless it gets big enough to impinge movement.

But, really, none of that matters as he's going to be healed. HE'S GOING TO BE HEALED.



Duke left this note for everyone before he went to work.

Da Daizy, my wuv - pweez tew ur momma dat i am goin tu be jest fyne. Pweez tew hurz to not cwy no moor dat da toomerz r goin down. deyr goin down. i no dis infurmashon cuz itz eezier por me tu swaalo den it wuz resturdae. k? u tew hurz dat por mee, k? Plweeze tew hurz i lob hurz, k?

Da buddee, da buddee - fank u so eber much por hewpn me tu undiestand bowt da dypurz behabior. so u sayz dat i am da soopur dawg cuz i may haz to ware deez? dat is okae wiff me tu du dat den. iz dis a nu cershon? u tew ur momma dat i am goin tu be jest fyne awso, k? u put ur weft frunt fut intu hurz mouff. she wiw yike dis behabior, k?

Da Angel da bobo, da emmikins, n da gamboi, fank u fur hewpn me tu underdastand da dypur behabior but i wud rewy yike it ifn mi momma wares dem indasted of da dukee! see ifn she yikes dat behabior! oh! i furrgot - i am da dukee da soopur dawg!

k - fank u aw fur pwayn fur me n hewpn mi momma. she iz criin yots n i downt yike dat behabior.


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad the news is more positive today for Duke. We will keep you both in our prayers. Give Duke a big hug.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Such a rollercoaster! 

I'm glad he's at work today, that has such a positive ring to it  

Haha, diapers? What diapers! All I see is our beautiful Duke :heartbeat


----------



## Duke's Momma

Jo Ellen said:


> Such a rollercoaster!
> 
> I'm glad he's at work today, that has such a positive ring to it
> 
> Haha, diapers? What diapers! All I see is our beautiful Duke :heartbeat


It is a roller coaster, isn't it? OMG, and sometimes I feel like I'm not even hanging on but being tossed to and fro in the darn thing. Kind of like the old Wendy's commercials - "where's the beef" ladies getting thrown around in the back of the car, remember?

I'll probably put the diapers on him when we leave for church tonight just in case. He'll be in the house a very long time tonight and it's too cold with him loosing the weight he did for him to come with us and stay outside in the truck.

Vic, your posts always make me smile and tear up, seriously. Thanks for that.

I wished I could see all of the posts when I reply because I know I'm leaving people out. I'm sorry about that.

Dave - it's so nice of you to keep checking in on us. thank you for roughing up big Tom for me. He's such a handsome big guy.

Brian - I did buy the smelly yummy greenie pill pockets for his potassium bromide so we didn't have to keep shoving down at least that pill. I think once the pred kicks in, though, that he'll wolf down his meds in his former manner.

goldencontriever3, please keep me posted on Tasha, okay? She truly is an inspiration to me, along with Meggie. You and Cindy are, too. To have driven down this road with your babies and come out on the other end is an amazing thing - truly a gift from God. I want that. This road is certainly not an easy one, is it? Any little move, sound, odd sideways fart, anything is a worry and I am trying so hard NOT to worry. I DO not want him to feel or see that. Or me being sad. So, I'm relying on my God to pull me and him through - along with all the great people in this family.

Jenna - it means alot to me that you peeked in and posted as well. Thank you for that.

Nancy & MJ - with what you gals have going on in your lives to take the time to check up on us is amazing. I pray both of you are doing well.

I am a little concerned about Brody, though. We haven't seen Jay around and that never bodes well. I wish he'd at least check in.

On with my day - thank you, my wonderful Golden Retriever Family! Duke is resting. So far, no side effects from this new drug - None will happen.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Just checking in on you and Duke. Sounds like he is doing well. I met a lady this morning on the cancer walk who is a t-cell lymphoma survivor. She was diagnosed and treated in 1997 - Duke Hospital in Durham NC - and has been cancer free since. She is amazing! As are our pups.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

cindy

Just checking in on you and Duke.
Sounds like he is doing ok right now.
Always Praying!


----------



## mybuddy

Howdy!

Duke went to work...good ring to it.

Foot smell...love it! love it! When I am in bed and Buddy is next to me all I can smell is his feet. Sometimes I will pick up a pad and press it to my nose and just breathe in and out...in and out...then kiss each pad and stick my nose in between them and wiggle my nose. I do love the smell. 

Duke will be fine. Duke will be fine. He is our miracle dog!

Oh Buddy wants to say something to Duke.

dis is da buddy

da dukie. wat yoo doin? da duke. tooda i goed da parkie n den i seed da manee manee plowerz. i smellied dese won atda tyme. doo yoo no dat da plowarz kan tawk? dey tawk da buddy alda tymez. huumanz kamt heer diz cuz dey downt no how da lissan. dey onlee no how da tawkie n mobe butt neber da stoppie n reelie lissan. i teech mi momee bout dis. herz umberstaymdz bout dis morer n da morer. i da teesher. herz mi stoobent. herz da berrie guuder stoobent cuz herz lissans wat da buddy hassa sayz bout dis.
tooda mi momee heered da plowarz. herz got da watir ice bout dis.

da dukie. ip yoo wunt den da buddy wil ware da diadperz likda dukie. i kan askie alda dawgiez da ware da diadparz n den yoo wownt peel dipparant. wee kan al bee da diadaperz dawgiez. wat yoo fink bout dis?

i lobe yoo da manee manee cuz yer mi prend.

dat is dat

i lobe yoo gen

dis is da buddy


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm am so glad to hear Duke is doing better. It is amazing that the nodes are already shrinking!!!!!! the doxyreubin (Sp??) is going to wipe out those tumors.

You will both stay in my thoughts and prayers. I hope duke eats all of his supper and feels great today!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hello :wavey: everyone

Duke's doing pretty good. The nodes to my untrained fingers are gone. He's still not very hungry and this morning I gave him cerenia (anti-nausea) as he didn't want his food and was licking his chops quite a bit and drinking alot of water.

That helped and he ate enough b-fast to get his pills down (thanks again, Brian, for the smelly greenie pill pockets) and then I gave him an appetite stimulant around 1:00. He ate some more. Tonight is his 3rd day on the pred. It should kick in with the appetite soon, right? It's already helped with his allergies as his skin doesn't crawl when you pet him now and he's not scratching as much. However, 1' of snow last night might have helped that along abit. :

He is really milking this as he jumps up on furniture at will now (yea, like I'm going to stop him :bowl: )

And....no accidents in the house and no diaper wearing yet. He looks really cute in his "male wraps" with the "male contour". haha - I'll get pictures. He looks studley no matter what he wears. I just tried them on him last night to see if they fit if we needed them. He's like - what the heck are you doing, mom?

Vic - you and I are so much alike. I really can't get enough of the foot aroma. I do the exact same thing. And, when they've had snow on them and a little damp - that's the best. So, so sweet. 

Oh, Duke wants to say something to Buddy - something about "da plowarz" . These guys!


da buddee, da buddee, dis iz da dukee. i did not no dat the plowarz tawkt. i do not lissun to da plowarz - i eet dem plowarz. da plurpal onz taast da besta. n u no da toemaetoze? do u? da red toemaetoze? i yike dem toooo. i eet dem toemaetoze awso. i downt no iff dae tawk eever cuz i jest eet dem red toemaetoze. one tyme i sawe da alienz eetn da red toemaetoze. dae were da gweene alienz n dem alienz had no ize. dae were da blinderz mi momma sayd. dae were da yukkee gweene alienz n i did not yike dem eetn mi red toemaetoze. i growed n den i bawrket at em n dae yookt at me n laafft. i wan awae.

fank u berree much bowt da diapertz behabior. mi momma said dae maade me yuke hansumer dan aneefing. i wiw send u aw da fur dawgs da diapertz so we kan aw be da da diapertz dawgiez yike u sayde.

i lobe u da mannee, my frend da buddee. fank u fur dis.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Checking in on Duke. We were out all weekend. It is so nice to come home and see that Duke is doing better. I am sooooooooooooooo happy to hear the nodes have gone down. I think the new treatment is the right one for Duke. Give Duke a big hug!!!

We are keeping you both in our prayers.


----------



## mybuddy

Good boy Dukie! You just keep feeling good.

I was taking Buddy up to the mountain for a little "us" time as we usually do. On the way, I decided to go to 7-11 to grab a "city coffee" ( yummy ). Buddy waited in the car which was parked across the street. When I came out, I looked and saw his sweet body sitting there waiting for me. His back so straight, his little lips all stuck to his gums with that goofy expression on his face. I just stopped and looked. I had that light hollow feeling again. He makes me shine, I swear. I just...love him.

Buddy has a pile of diapers here. I dont dare ask why.

Hugs to you all
Vic and Buddy


----------



## gold4me

Hi Cindy, I sure am thinking about you and Duke. I am with you and Vic about the foot smells. I use to drive BoBo crazy with smelling his feet. I am crazy. By the way what is up with the diapers. Emmy keeps telling me she has to have the diapers. Oh those dawgies.

We are sending you hugs.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hi!

I swear that there is a bounce to Duke's step this evening that hasn't been there for a very long time. We went to get the mail and he just pranced in front of me so proud. That light feeling - I know it well. It's that the heart is just too full and flows out of the eyes!

Dee was "pounding and wrestling" with me on the bed yesterday afternoon and usually Duke just runs and jumps on the bed and gets in between us to save me. Well, he did run and jump but he just laid down. It was really funny. Ta,ta, ta, dahhh!

There was a UPS truck here today and the driver said he was here to pick up the diapers. I don't know where the heck he got the idea I had any to ship! Oh, well, I may be taking these back as he's tolerating the pred pretty good. But that was just strange. I sent him on his way. Strange . . .


----------



## Mad's Mom

Checking in on Duke and glad to hear about the bounce in his step. You hand in there big boy.


Perhaps Duke sent for UPS to pick up the dreaded diapers.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Just stopped in to check on Duke tonight. I am so glad he is feeling more like himself. Keep up the good work Duke. We are praying for you.

I agree I think Duke called the UPS truck. No diapers for that handsome boy!!


----------



## gold4me

Just checking in to see how "Dookie" is. I am glad to hear he has a bounce to his step!! We are sending lots of love!!!


----------



## goldensmum

Keep on prancing and bouncing Duke - just sending a few more hugs your way


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope duke is doing even better today! It is so wonderful to hear he is feeling better.
Hugs and prayers coming your way.


----------



## davebeech

Goon on yer Duke...................you keep it up you hear !!! nice to read he's perkier today


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

Just checking in on our boy, Duke!!!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hi, everyone

He's a little off today. However, in speaking to the vet they said that this would be the start of him not feeling well from the chemo. I swear, though, and i told her this - everything that I have heard from prednizone is the exact opposite with this dog. 

He's not drinking the water he was prior to his first "real" chemo even on the pred and he's not wolfing down food that I thought he would. However, his itchys are all but gone and that's good.

I told her all I was doing and she said I am definately on the right track. I'm at the point where if he eats it now, he gets alot of it. He had my grilled chicken for lunch. He went with me to the bank and because he's so darn handsome they give him 2, sometimes 3 treats instead of the normal one. He gobbled those up. Pretty soon here we're going on a little walk. It's a little cold but we won't be gone long.

He's got the runs so he's also on medication for that in addition to the anti nausea med. Praise God for the pill pockets! I can get all of his pills in him using about 2 (amazing how much I can cram into those things and he's never the wiser!) Thank you again, brian!

I got him a new ball today and he's all about that! It's a glow in the dark and he loves those. So, I'm spoiling him like crazy. He's going to be spoiled rotten when this is all done and probably very hard to live with! Good.

Oh, the pigment of his skin is changing. They said it would. It started in his private parts - now all black skin and now around his ears. The skin's not breaking down as far as I can tell, but definately black. I don't care. I just want him well. 

That's all for now. Thanks again for checking in every one. Might try to get up at 1:30 or so and see if I can see the meteor shower.


----------



## Jo Ellen

You make me laugh, Cindy ... thank you  You are so strong, you always have been. Remember when Daisy had her first ACL surgery? I was a wreck, and there you were rock solid and calm, always full of good advice and so encouraging. Well, I guess I was kind of like that the 2nd time around, until the bloat thing took over and then I didn't even care about her knee. You're always a step ahead of me though, and the way you're handling this is such an inspiration to me. I've learned so much from you through the years.

I'm so thankful for you. Duke and you are never far from my thoughts.


----------



## gold4me

Jo Ellen you are so right. Cindy is Duke's rock right now. I am sending more love today for the both of you.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Jo Ellen said:


> You make me laugh, Cindy ... thank you  You are so strong, you always have been. Remember when Daisy had her first ACL surgery? I was a wreck, and there you were rock solid and calm, always full of good advice and so encouraging. Well, I guess I was kind of like that the 2nd time around, until the bloat thing took over and then I didn't even care about her knee. You're always a step ahead of me though, and the way you're handling this is such an inspiration to me. I've learned so much from you through the years.
> 
> I'm so thankful for you. Duke and you are never far from my thoughts.


Thanks, Jo. I'm really glad you can't see me padding around in the snow in my slippers right after he poops to check his poo to see if he has the runs. And how anal I am about absolutely everything he eats, poops, drinks, does, you would just say that I am a very strange person. 

I don't much feel like his rock, I feel like I'm more a sticker in his pad. I cry at the drop of a hat. The vet (a different one) that I spoke with tonight - she answered my e-mail I wrote to the other vet because the other vet is out of the country for the week - said she would make it a point to meet us on Friday when I bring him in for his blood work because she's partial to Goldens. She has one at home. She sounded so compassionate that THAT made me cry. I so embarrase my self alllll the time. 

And, you - you during Daisy's bloat. What an absolute hell that was for all of us! You stood firm for your girl. We do what we need to and that's why this family is so important to me. When I feel weak, I come here. When there's good news, or bad news, if I need to laugh or cry - I come here.

Do you remember when I think in a pm I said how important this forum was to me and that someday Duke's life could depend on this family?!? I've thought of that statement often. I certainly didn't think it actually ever would! What would I do without you, Jo? Thank you for being my friend. (do I hear a song?lol)

I'm tired. I think I'm going to bed, now. Or at least cuddle with my bug. Dee's in a meeting and we have the house all to ourselves.

Thank you so much, Gold4me for all your prayers and love being sent here. I can literally feel all the compassion and care that everyone has for my boy. I cannot say thank you enough. And.....I hope I'm not stepping over any boundaries or bringing up anything hurtful, but I wasn't very active here when Bobo went to the bridge. I've looked for the threads but can't find them. I was so very sorry and still am and even tear up at that. I still am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## mybuddy

dis is da buddy

keap da faif dookie. alda prenz ware da diadperz.

dis is da buddy


----------



## Duke's Momma

Pssssssssssst, da Buddee. Fank u fur dis behabior. Fur da diapertz behabior. I weewy dapreshee, um, da, da, dapresheateum dis. I shipt dem diapertz bak tu ware dey kame frum. da diapertz facturee. i ware da diapertz da won tyme. just da won tyme buddee. butn u no wat? i didnt eben nede to ware dem diapertz cuz i didnt pee in um. i am da big boi. da big boi. n i wuv u, da buddee. da manee manee buddee. u r mi gud frend.

n fank aw da dawgies fur dis awso, k, buddee? huh? k. dat iz gud n dat iz dat.

i peel betur tudae. fank u fur dis.

ur frend, da dukee


----------



## mybuddy

i lobe yoo da dookie. morer den alda toona on da eerfh

da buddy


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad Duke is being spoiled. it makes up happy as well as them.

_I so embarrase my self alllll the time_

Not so! It just shows your love for Duke. I am a great big cry baby so I can relate, but it definitely relates to the degree of love we feel. Anybody who wouldn't understand and cry with you is not worth calling a friend. 

Hugs and kisses to you and Duke and prayers for many more good days!


----------



## Duke's Momma

:wavey: Beautiful, crisp, Colorado day - gonna go on a walk. :wavey:​


----------



## goldencontriever3

Hope Duke enjoyed his walk today! Give him a BIG hug!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

How was your walk...is it a winter wonderland? I have only seen a few flakes so far...I know you have had more than that...

Hope Sir Dukee feels ok today and eats all he wants n needs. Now I see what all the diaper business was all about...just couldn't figure out why Tailer was trying to steal his My Betty's Poise...

Keep Us Up-Dated!


----------



## Duke's Momma

The walk was wonderful. We have a muddy mess here. We got about 1' of snow on the weekend and thankfully the winds haven't kicked up and dryed everything out already. But, it does make for a very muddy hubby! The snow has all but melted now.

Interesting, because even though he hasn't had to wear the diapers (he doesn't know I got them, so please don't tell him, however, I did try them on last week just to be sure it fit, but he didn't know what it was, I'm sure) on our walk he must have peed 15 times in one mile! LOL! I RE-READ THIS AND MUST JUST REITERATE THAT I TRIED THEM ON HIM, NOT ME LOLOLOL

Walks are good, even if they aren't long. And, the spring in his step was back. And......best news of all - this is the first day that I haven't given him his appetite stimulant that he's actually eaten ALL of his food with no coaxing. Yesterday must have been the worst of it and now he's on the up hill.

Even his stools are firming up nicely. THE THINGS WE TALK ABOUT!!! He looks like he's gained some weight. Funny, when I throw the ball for him, he truly tries to get it on the first bounce. it's a game he plays. I wasn't sure until I paid special attention. But, he doesn't bring it back - he just stairs at me. So, I've come to the conclusion that he's really not a Golden Retriver but a Golden Fetcher.

He's resting nicely and I've got to get some more work done.

Thanks for checking in on us Give Tailer and Tasha big wet smooches for me and Dukee. Wait, Duke want's to say something



Pssssssst, dis iz da dukee. membur da diapurtz? dis iz our sekret, k? downt tell no won bowt dis behabior, k? i got rid of um resturdae. shhhhh. membur, itz a sekret

fank u fur dis
ur frend da dukee


----------



## gold4me

Dookie dis is da emmikins. I pwomis nut tu tel bowt da dypers. Butt I iz laffin cuz I fink ur mommie twyed dem on tu. hee hee hee

Oh Cindy, don't worry about not posting much about my BoBo. He has left his love for all his dawgie friends and they teach each other about kindness and caring and love. AND when one of their own needs that extra love he, along with all the dawgie friends, are right there for each other. I can tell you that is how I got through a terrible time. Now they are here for YOU and Duke.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Morning

So, this is the SECOND day that Duke has eaten his breakfast without help from an appetite stimulant.

He's tired but alert. I really feel like things have moved toward positive as oppossed to not being sure of anything. I like the fact that 2 days have been good and we are looking forward to many more days being good. Many, many more.



dis iz da dukee. psssssst, da emikins, da emikins - i fink u r rong bowt mi mommaz diapurtz behabior. i fink she did not twy dem diapurtz on. but, dar wuz a fing on hurz bum the uver dae dat cud hav been da diapurtz. hurz twied dem on me but i didnt need to ware dem cuz i am da big boi. da big boi. hurz still yookn fur dem diapurtz i sent bak da uver dae. my siwwy momma. fank u fur not skweewin yike a pig wiff dis infurmashon.

k dat iz all n dat iz dat.

fank u fur dis
ur frend da dukee


----------



## goldencontriever3

Duke so glad you are eating for your mom. Sounds like you are feeling better. That is wonderful news. Keep up the good work!!

Don't worry Duke your secret is safe with us!!


----------



## mybuddy

Checking in on da Duke!

I am so happy he is continuing to do well. Many...many...more good days to come!

ppsst. da duke.
dis is da buddy

i fink dat wee wil habda diadper partee in da 22 dayz kay. kan yoo gow da mi howse bout dis? wee kan ware da diadperz n doo da diadper damce. i wil makeda kookiez.'

i lobe yoo

dis is da buddy


----------



## gold4me

Glad to hear that Duke is eating. Two good days-YIPPEEEE

Hi da dookie dis iz da emmikins. I so happee u eeting. Mommie wunnin fru da hows scweemin DAT DOOK IZ EETIN DA DOOK IZ EETIN. Mommiez r da siwweee.  I lub u!


----------



## mybuddy

pppppst...da emmikins. wat yoo doin? gess wat? i pead in da mi diadper. i dood dis onda purrpuss cuz i wuz kureeus bout dis. i downt likda pea in da diadper. i hassa getz da presh wun onda mi bummee

i lob da dookie

dis is da buddy


----------



## Duke's Momma

shhhhhhh - da emmikins n da buddee dis iz da dukee. I lobe u boff da bery much. wissen tu me cuz i hab da berree importunt infurmashon fur u tu no. buddee, im laffin mi bummee offn finkin bowt u peen in dem diapertz. i will hafta tri dis behabior. um, da emmikins u havda difrent diapertz dan me n da buddee cuz owrs r for da male kontur. dats wat da pakeg sayz bowt dis. so im finkin dat deze diapertz r from da urkrane or somtin yike dat cuz heer in da unitd staats we call dem da male man, not da male kontur. r maibe frum da cross da oshun. so u neeed da onz dat sae dae r fur da female kontur or az we sayz heeer, da female man. du u undurstaand dis infurmashon?

n, da buddee, i wud lobe tu diapurtz partee in da 22 dayz n du da n doo da diapurtz damce. i yike da chooculatte chippurtz kookiez, k? fank u fur dis

Hi!

I don't know what Duke is laughing about, but he's almost roflhao. Anyway - he's feeling really good. We went on another walk today and he pulled the thing where he grabs the leash and pulls and yanks. He said it was his new cershon. What the heck is he talking about?

And, he ate all his food (plus about 1/2 cup I put out for free feed) he's feeling really good. Oh, I said that. I like the sound so I'm going to say it again. He's feeling really good.

Have a super night (or day) :bowl:


----------



## mybuddy

da dookie.

i puuted mi pea pea diadper inda mi momeez sok drore. herz wuz sow angwee bout dis. herz askied da buddy whi i doo dis n den i sayd i didunt doo dis da momee butt den herz sayz da buddy tell da no twoofh bout dis. den herz sayz...da buddy! yoo tel da liy bout dis! den i kwied.
da dookie. neber tel da liy. i stil kwying. 
i habda noo diadper on da mi bummee. i neber pea in dis. 
i kant stoppie kwying. alwayz tel da twoofh

dis is da buddy


----------



## mybuddy

Duke...good boy! You keep eating ok? We love you!!!!!!


----------



## davebeech

Well done Duke !!! now you keep it up. GReat to hear how well he is feeling


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

So glad to hear you guys had a muddy, but great walk. I love pictures of Sir Dukee...take you camera next hike n stap a few, K? 

Tailer keeps going into his My Betty's bathroom when we go to visit her and try's to steal her poise panties...What is up with that? He keeps saying butt Da Dukee, Da Dukee, Da Buddy, Da Buddy, Da Emmikinz, Da Emmikinz,Eyi needz 2 b liker dem!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Morning!

I wanted to give a quick update while Duke is helping his dad feed the horses because I can't get on the computer when he's here!

Day 3 on him eating without the stimulant. All of his breakfast. Today we go to CSU to see about his blood count.

Gotta get to work - I'll give an update later. Tailer, Duke has something to say to you, but he'll have to do that later because I have to work so he can't get on the computer. TF, I will take a camera next walk we take. Might be today.

Dave - always a pleasure to see you!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Glad to hear Duke is eating and feeling better. Hope you have a great day!! Give him a big hug from us. Please let us know how he makes out at CSU.

Keep up the good work Duke!! We luv you!!


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

Glad to hear Duke is doing better!


----------



## Duke's Momma

**** clinical remission ****

Yea!! I knew it, though. He's feeling better - all the way around.

I bought him - yes - a bully stick and some sterilized bones at Pet Smart. He's definately got some muscle wasting in the head and his bum. The oncologist said that they never really gain that back - it's just what the cancer does. Well, I'm not believing it. MY vet said that when they don't eat and just aren't hungry they quite chewing on things also. My hope is that he can gain some of that back in both areas. The walks will defiantely help as will the chewing items.

Off to work.

Duke would really like to say something, but I can't allow him to spend all day on the computer! I have work to do!!!!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Thank you God !!!!!


:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun


----------



## goldencontriever3

WooHoo!!!!! Way to go Duke!!!! Just the news we wanted to hear. We are so happy for you and your mom. Keep fighting!!


----------



## mybuddy

This is wonderful news!!!!

I am just so over the moon about this. What is a bully stick? I have to look that up right now...ok..just saw..yummy! Lots of good chewing there.

Love ya Duke!

dis is da buddy

dukie. i fink yoo nead da halp wifh yer bullypip. i halp yoo wifh dis. bee dere in da 22 minatez n i ware da mi diadper.

dis is da buddy


----------



## CindyZ

Hugs for you and wet sloppy Golden kisses to Duke from Bailey and Bacardi. I am glad things are going in a positive direction.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Wonderful, wonderful news, Cindy! If there's a local place for hydrotherapy, swimming will help him build some muscle in the atrophied areas, plus it would be fun for him


----------



## gold4me

Oh yea, good news. I am thrilled!

I lub u dookie. IS me da emmikins


----------



## Ljilly28

What excellent news! I am relieved and thrilled to hear that Duke is in remission!


----------



## cham

Why should we be surprised Dukee is in remission. We KNEW if anyone dog could do it, Dukee could!... btw Cindy... Where are those tupperware pixs???? LOL:smooch:


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Wonderful to read good news. Go Duke! Smooches to you handsome guy!


----------



## cham

cham said:


> Why should we be surprised Dukee is in remission. We KNEW if anyone dog could do it, Dukee could!... btw Cindy... Where are those tupperware pixs???? LOL:smooch:


 
btw, Some of us who have know Cindy and Dukee for years remember this episode, once I got over the shock, the visual picture was too much.
Check this out... http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/album.php?albumid=1017


----------



## Duke's Momma

lol - Nancy - Thanks so much for putting in that link. I'd write more, but today is crazy busy. Duke's still doing GRRRRRRRRRREAT!

Thanks!

Cindy & Duke


----------



## Hudson

So pleased Duke is doing well, give him a big hug!


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy

I am so very happy for Duke and his Mommy!!

God Bless!!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

WooHooRoo! Way to Go Sir Dukee! Hydro-Therapy...You've been there before with his knees, right? Wonder if you should take a sample of the horse poop for the Clinic...they may need the chemical compound of your processed feed...teehee...

I am waiting for the new pictures! Tailer is racked out...busy day chasing tennie ballz! I'm soooooo Happy! Love You Dukee n Cindy n Dee!


----------



## coppers-mom

I haven't been on in a few days and was afraid to check in on Duke, because I am a wuss.
Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am so very happy for both of you.
Big grins and jumps for joy around here!:


----------



## paula bedard

EXCELLENT NEWS! Glad he's gotten his appetite back and is feeling more like himself. I've never tried Bully Stix...I think I'll get one for Ike and see how he likes it. Hugs to Duke & Hugs to you too.


----------



## gold4me

Yahoo Duke. I am so glad to hear he is feeling GREAT!!!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Good morning!

Mr. Duke had a very good weekend, however I feel like a bad mamma. The weekends are soooo extremely busy for us he didn't get a walk either day. I am going to take him on 2 today.

Finn's Fan, I wished there were an aqua center where he could swim. He would absolutely love it! And, I know it would build up his atrophied muscles. Do you know of such a place close by? Hmmmm, maybe actually csu - I'll have to ask. The place where he had his therapy for his knees have an underwater treadmill and that would probably be better than nothing, but it costs $50 just to walk on the darn thing. If I'm going to spend that kind of money, I'd rather rent a room somewhere with a pool and take him swimming in the pool there!

Anyway - once again, thank you for all your prayers. This community is absolutely amazing and Duke and I couldn't make it without all of you and your prayers & encouragement.

Copper's-Mom, I know what you're talking about. You dare not look sometimes - so thanks for peeking in.

Duke wants to say something

da tailer, da emmikins, da buddee, i iz doin gud. da buddee, i wiw awaes tew da troof. n i fank u fur tewin me dis infurmashon. i do not wunt mi momma to cwi yike ur momma did. attenshun aw mi frends. pweeze tew da troof aw da tyme. k? fank u fur dis. 

ps i poopt in mi diapurtz n mi momma sayd DUKE buwa buwa buwa buwa? i sayd rrrrrooff n hurz sayd buwa buwa buwa buwa n i sayd rrrrrooff n hurz sayd buwa buwa buwa n dis went on aw da wib wong daiz.

You all have a great Thanksgiving and if you're traveling, please be safe.


----------



## mybuddy

dis is da buddy

da dookie. yoo dood da poopiez behabior inda yer diadper. i fink i kant do diz cuz da momee stil da angwee bout da buddy pea in da diadper n hyding dis inda momeez sok droawder.

da dookie. doo yoo wunda gow da moobiez wifh da buddy? i wil getz sum puppykorn fur yoo.

i lobe da yoo

dis is da buddy


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

SO very happy to hear Duke is doing well and I know the guilt feeling about not being able to get a walk in on the weekends.

Ken and I have found we have to do it first thing in the AM on the weekend, about 8 or 9 AM, because once afternoon rolls around, we are already too tired.

Enjoy your walk with DUke today and Happy Thanksgiving!!

P.S. I think perhaps your local animal hospital or dog training club might have a swimming pool?


----------



## Mad's Mom

Glad Duke is feeling so well. Way to go Duke.


----------



## gold4me

Dookie dis is da emmikins. Hee hee did u du da poopie behabior. Dat punny. I wike dat cumbersashun wif ur mommie. Kan I go tu da mobies wif u an da buddeee??? I lub u


----------



## laprincessa

I think of Duke every day and I should get here more. Max wants to say something:

da dook, da dook u iz da budddy n da emmikins besses pwend n i lubs u bowt dis sew u hazza git da bedder, odakae? odakae.


----------



## cham

Duke's Momma said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Mr. Duke had a very good weekend, however I feel like a bad mamma. The weekends are soooo extremely busy for us he didn't get a walk either day. I am going to take him on 2 today.
> 
> Finn's Fan, I wished there were an aqua center where he could swim. He would absolutely love it! And, I know it would build up his atrophied muscles. Do you know of such a place close by? Hmmmm, maybe actually csu - I'll have to ask. The place where he had his therapy for his knees have an underwater treadmill and that would probably be better than nothing, but it costs $50 just to walk on the darn thing. If I'm going to spend that kind of money, I'd rather rent a room somewhere with a pool and take him swimming in the pool there!
> 
> .


 
Cindy,
I was thinking, how far from Denver are you? Almeida East has a complete hydrotherapy dept. http://www.alamedaeast.com/
This was the practice that was featured on Animal Planet's Emergency Vets. If you aren't too far it might be worth it!:wavey:


----------



## maggie1951

So pleased to hear Duke is doing so well


----------



## coppers-mom

Hi Cindy and Duke!!!!!

Glad to hear you had a good weekend and I hope you have a fantastic Thanksgiving.

My old guy's hips have atropied too. It does not take away from their good looks! Mr. Duke is one handsome redhead and I will keep you both in my heart, thoughts and prayers.::wavey:


----------



## Karen519

*Hi!!*

Hi, Cindy and Duke:

Just checking in!!


----------



## Duke's Momma

It's so nice to have them start acting like themselves again. The things I've been missing since he wasn't feeling good which he's started doing again now that he's feeling better......


Chewing on a bone
Standing at the frig willing for the ice to come out of the hole
Jumping on the bed in the middle of the night
Growling like a possessed dog when my husband lays down with him and acts like he's taking his bone
Scarfing down his food like he's never eaten before nor ever will again
Grabbing his favorite toy and doing victory laps around the living room while shaking the living tar out of it
Coming to my rescue when Dee and I wrestle
Excited to go on walks
Sitting up in the back seat of the truck watching the joggers and people and dogs go by.
Visiting the neighbors
It's good to have him back.


----------



## Jo Ellen

That just makes my day, Cindy


----------



## Daisybones

I'm so glad things are getting better. I have been peeking at this thread for quite some time but didn't really know what to say. Words don't come to me in situations like this. Duke is a beautiful boy. I'm happy to hear that he is back to doing "Duke" things again.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Let me add one other


Rushing to the door to see who's there.
I know, Jo, it makes my day, too.  The goofy things that make life fun here with Duke were missing and I didn't even realize what was missing (knowing something was) until it came back you know? Does that make any sense?

Daisybones, no worries! I know exactly what you mean - it happens to me often. Thanks for chiming in. He is beautiful, isn't he? I cherish every moment with him. Dee says I spoil him rotten. Okay, then, I do :


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad Duke is doing so well and feeling more like himself!! Keep up the good work Duke!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Oh, and

rolling in the grass or on the carpet doing pushups with his feet while on his back. :bowl:


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

Duke is a beauty! So glad he is feeling well!!


----------



## gold4me

Cindy, you have made my day!!! Those are perfect reminders of a happy boy.


----------



## amy22

Cindy Im sorry I have not written in a long time....my prayers have been with Duke. I am so happy that he is better....and doing all the things you missed him doing when he wasnt feeling well. Duke continues to be in my prayers. Im so happy for you both! xxoo


----------



## Packleader

Wonderful news! So glad to hear Duke is doing all the things he used to do.


----------



## Hudson

Fantastic Duke is doing so well and able to enjoy life, give him a big hug from me.


----------



## coppers-mom

How wonderful to hear Duke is feeling so good!

I can just picture him doing all the things in your list.:
It is so great you have your "big lug" back.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Soo Glad all is back to Dukee Normal! Did he crash Turkey Day? Steal the Turkey? Get some scraps? eat some Horse Poop?

Tailer wants to tell Dukee somefing: Da Dukee, Da Dukee...whaat mobie r u gonna c? I wanna go 2, K?


----------



## Duke's Momma

psssssst - da tail er da nibbler, da buddeee, da emikins, da daizy dukee - i wud lobe tu go tu da moobeez. i du not no wat iz pwayin at da moobeez, du any ob u no bowt dis? i wanna eet yots n yots ob da pupcorns wif da yots n yots ob da battur. k fur dis? i lobe u da yots n yots awso. u r mi frenz n i lobe u.

psssssst - i hab da nu cershons n mi momma lobes wen i du dis tu hurz in da tyme bonz cuz hurz duz. n wot i du iz dis - i do da jumpz on hurz bedz in da maddow ob da nite n do da pursh hurz owt ob da bed. she yikes dis behabior cuz she sayz aw kindz of werd wordz yike sum for n lang gange.

k. pweeze tew me bowt diz moobee k? caynt be skaree, caynt be rrrrrrr raytd (wot eber dat iz) caynt hab da neked dawgz in itn caynt hab no bad lang gange in it eber. k? fank u fur dis

k by
ur frend dukee
fank u fur dis


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Hi dare Dukee! I wanna goo c da Plawnet FiffieWon. Dew u wanna c dat won? I fink it well b da funniesterest! I donnter no ib dare r ani horseres n da mobie, butt wee kan goo by da horsie placie on da wai, K?

I haffa takie mi mommie outt fur her walkie now...Latter da gattor!


----------



## Mad's Mom

Yeah Duke is back to doing Duke things!!
So glad to hear he is doing well.


----------



## gold4me

Dookie I wan tu go tu da moobies tu. I fink da gamboi kan tak da keeys tu daddeez truk and we kan pik eberee bodee up. Letz go see da moobie wif da babee goldies at kwismas. Dat gud!!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Checking in to see how Duke is doing. Hope all is well!!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thanks for checking in. OMG, I cannot believe how well he's doing. OMG, he's like a different dog. I loooove it!

He's 2nd doxy treatment is this Friday. I pray that he does well after. He's feeling so good, I hate to take him in! I know we have to, I just hate it. He's running to the neighbors, he's greeting people, he even played fetch yesterday - actually retrieving the ball BACK TO ME! He's been just going and getting it and walking around with it.

He's even put on weight. I can tell. I wish his shedding would slow down, though. It's getting cold. I'm thinking it's the doxy. He's great - thank you again.

He keeps saying something about the moobeeze. I'm not sure what all that's about.


----------



## tippykayak

It's so great to hear how well Duke is doing.


----------



## cham

I am so glad to hear how well Dukee is doing!!!! [[[hugs]]]] I'm not sure about the Doxy being the cause of his fur loss, because I had Mitchman to the vets last week for the same reason and he is not on Doxy. They said its normal!!!!! I don't remember so much red fur last year, but then again I wasn't as paranoid (or was paranoid about something different .
btw Don't let Dukee con you... he wants you to take him to the movies, tell him you will rent him Air Bud with a night bag of popcorn or a rawhide bone. better for him anyway... LOLOLOL (he is going to find me and torture me isnt he?)





Duke's Momma said:


> Thanks for checking in. OMG, I cannot believe how well he's doing. OMG, he's like a different dog. I loooove it!
> 
> He's 2nd doxy treatment is this Friday. I pray that he does well after. He's feeling so good, I hate to take him in! I know we have to, I just hate it. He's running to the neighbors, he's greeting people, he even played fetch yesterday - actually retrieving the ball BACK TO ME! He's been just going and getting it and walking around with it.
> 
> He's even put on weight. I can tell. I wish his shedding would slow down, though. It's getting cold. I'm thinking it's the doxy. He's great - thank you again.
> 
> He keeps saying something about the moobeeze. I'm not sure what all that's about.


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad to hear Duke is doing so well. He will be in our thoughts on Friday. Hope all goes well!! Give Duke a big hug!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom

So glad to hear that Duke is doing great and back to his old self!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Good evening everyone:wavey:

So, Cham, is that why Duke's moping around tonight? Dee and I are going to see that new Sandra Bullock movie tonight and Duke is being a real pill. Something about poptcorn n moobeeze. Where in the world did he get an idea about going to the movies? And, he told me to "tew gnansee vat paee da bax r heww. k? n fank u fur dis" I tried not to tell him where my information came from, but when he looks at me with those beautiful brown/honey colored eyes, I just melt. :heartbeat

Thanx, everyone, for checking in and being as excited for him as I am. Truly - he looks like the ole red Dukee. The more I look at him the healthier he looks & the more blessed I feel. It brings me to tears, honestly. I just love it.

On one hand, I'm very excited to take him in tomorrow so they can also see how well he's doing. On the other hand, I'm anxious because I don't want him to get sick due to the chemo either. 

I'll let you all know how he does tomorrow afternoon. Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes.

Cindy & Duke


----------



## gold4me

Psst Dookie ur mommie gonna go tu da moobies so me an da gamboi gonna kom git u and we kan go tu da moobies. We wil be bak a fore ur mommie an she will neber no. shhhhhhh


----------



## Duke's Momma

psssssst, da emmikins & da gamboi, i fink i misst u gize. i fink i few asweepe n misst u. now i am beree beree da sad cuz i wanna habe da poptcorm n da soodaa popt n da cookeez dat da buddee tawkt bowt. i am berree sad bowt dis behabior. i am da berree soorree bowt dis. du u fur gib da dukee fur dis? fank u fur dis. da dukee


----------



## Finn's Fan

Cindy, did you ever get him to swim therapy? Were you able to get in touch with Susie? I sure am glad to hear that your boy is doing so well.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hi, Finn's Fan - I called her and left a message and she never called back. However, I guess that isn't a real bad thing after talking to the oncologist today anyway. She said that if he got wet at all that he should be completely dry before going outside (especially in the cold we're having right now) but for the time being to not allow him to get wet (even for a bath) because his immune system is so compromised with the chemo.

We didn't get him to Boulder, either - again I think that was a good thing in the long run. We'll have him a long time anyway so next summer he can do all the swimming he wants. I just wanted to bless him!


So, our boy is still in complete remission and she said he looked real good. The shedding is due to the doxirubicen and will continue and might even get worse. For continuous coat dogs like poodles, etc., they may go completely bald but then their coats grow back rather quickly. With shedding dogs, like goldens, they loose their hair and it takes a while for it to come back. Unfortunately she said that it could get very thin and dull looking. We pray that that doesn't happen. I may have to buy him a doggie sweater for Christmas! It's very cold here right now. I'm not kidding about the sweater.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I know you would miss his coat terribly  I'm crossing my fingers that doesn't happen, and what a bad time of year if it does! 

Oh well, it's only hair, hair grows back and Duke is well. I'm still happy


----------



## davebeech

what GReat news for you and Duke, what a boy he is !!!! keep it up Duke


----------



## Augie's Mom

Unfortunately the hair does go with chemo, but when it grows back it comes in fabulously. Ollie's post chemo coat was gorgeous. 

With the hair loss a sweater will help tremendously. We live in So. CA so not very cold compared to you, but in the winter she wouldn't go on her walks without her sweater or coat on. Drs Foster & Smith have some great doggie coats and sweaters.

You'll have to post pictures of Duke in his new wardrobe.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hi, Jo, Dave & Augie's Mom!

So, he has certainly some RANK:--sitnky::vomit:farts going on right now! Hmmmmmmm. 

Anyway, thanks for the tip Augie's Mom. I ordered him a hoodie, a sweater and a coat with booties! : I'm not so sure how he's going to feel about all of that, but at least he'll be warm. lol They were all on sale so I didn't spend much for 3 items. The coat was the most expensive.

I'm going to take him into Petsmart for a bath - his skin is really dry and I have some moisturizer to put on him and maybe they can get a bunch of the hair off of him. Do you think I should have them trim him a bit?


----------



## gold4me

Psstt Dookie we furgib u. We pigured u musted bee feepin. Feepin iz gud fur da bodeee. Gamboi saz dunt wurreee bowt da poppeekorn an kookies an kandeeez goin tu wasted cuz he eeted dem all. Du u hab a nu koot fur da owtdors now. Kan ur mommie taked a pikshur ob u? We LUB U:smooch:


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie and I completely understand about the hair loss. She didn't lose hers to chemo, but to the radiation and she was lucky that he's was in the summer. I think Duke will enjoy his sweater and I know he'll look handsome. 

So glad all is well with him. I know Santa is going to be extra good to that boy this year. 

If you need a 4-legged warm suit of PJs for him, the lady who sewed Meggie's is Pat Graves. She in Georgia and her website is www.bowWoWware.com You won't see the PJs there, but you can email her and she can make anything with measurements given to her. I know she has some light weight polar fleece that will make him a warm suit. Her prices were fabulous too because she knew she was doing this for a cancer dog. FlyingQuizini from this site gave me her contact.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

Duke's Mom: So glad to hear Duke is getting better!!

Meggie's Mom: I still remember Meggie in her PJ's-that was SO CUTE!!!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Morning everyone.

So, the GI issues from the doxy have started again. Not too bad, but he didn't eat much yesterday so I gave him his appetite stimulant this morning and cerenia for nausea. Am waiting for him to get hungry and then feed him. No diarhea though so that's good.

It's snowing and he loves the snow. I cannot wait for his coat to come. He'll look soooo handsome! I'll definately get some pics. posted.

Gotta run. You all have a super day. He's not feeling much like writing anything today but will soon, I'm sure.


----------



## Duke's Momma

the appetite stimulant isn't working as well as it did last time. But, no diarhea - yea!!!

A wierd thing, though. He has this yellow goop in his eyes (I know a dog that suffers from allergies can get funk in their eyes too but it's usually grey or clear. This is most definately yellow. And thick and sticky. It almost looks flourescent. I realize he's got chemo drugs in him, but this?

CSU called today to see how he was (cool, huh?) so I asked t hem. They're going to call me back regarding his eyes. I wonder if he could have some sideeffects that bothers his eyes???

Oh! BTW - lots of snow. About 12 - 16 inches depending on where you look.


----------



## honeysmum

So pleased to hear that Duke is getting better, hope you can find out what is happening with the gloop eyes maybe a side effect from his meds that will clear up.:crossfing


----------



## goldencontriever3

Glad to hear Duke is doing well. Praying that he keeps getting stronger. Can't wait to see some pictures in his new coat. I know he will be handsome. Hope he gets his appetite back quickly. Give that sweet boy a big hug from us and tell him to enjoy the snow!!


----------



## mybuddy

Hey guys

I have been so busy. I have not had a chance to read back about Duke. I just saw here that he is getting better...?? Will read more when I have time.

Thinking of you
Vic and Buddy


----------



## paula bedard

Morning....sorry Duke is losing his coat but it sounds like he's doing well. Could Duke have developed dry eye as a result of Chemo? Sam was not ill, but did have severe dry eye which made them very goopy. I had to hydrate his eyes several times a day to keep them lubricated and debris free. We started out using meds for dry eye, but ended up just using Natural Tears products.


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope Duke is feeling better and eating. I have no idea about the eyes, but hope the vet callled and gave you advice.

I can't wait to see Duke in his spiffy new clothes. We shall have to have a fashion shoot! Much better than anorexic human models.:

Y'all go have fun in the snow. I'll stay inside and pout about our paltry cold weather.


----------



## breec3

I hope Duke is feeling better


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

Praying for Duke.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hi, everyone.

Vic! Good to see you - thanks for checking in. 

Paula, that's a very good idea - I had actually thought of that. The vet did call but it was after we left and she didn't try my cell. I just left her a message - the telephone tag game - don't you love it?

I suffer from chronic dry eye and use Systane several times a day. It couldn't hurt and actually might help give him some relief so i'll do that now.

It is bitter BITTER cold here. High today is supposed to be about 11. We've got about 20" of snow on the ground. I hope he gets his clothes soon.

Duke is still slow to eat but mowwed on a bully stick yesterday and is chewing his bone right now with about 1/2C left of his kibble, which means he ate 3/4 of his food. I think I'm going to give him some canned food. I wait to pull out the big guns until it's an emergency. He even spit out some bananna last night - very unusual - could be that food is just not tasting right to him right now.

Anyway! As always you are all the best. Checking in on us and all. Thank you so much.


----------



## coppers-mom

wow - I didn't think of this, but my dad swore that chemo changed everything and he had a hard time eating afterwards.

He even spit out some bananna last night - very unusual - could be that food is just not tasting right to him right now.

I hope he has a good night and even better tomorrow.


----------



## goldencontriever3

My DH also said that food tasted different when he was having chemo. Tasha also was not a great eater during chemo. She needed to lose weight then so it worked in her favor. I did not realize how her appetite was affected because she already started chemo when she came to us. Now she starts nudging an hour before mealtime!!! We did try different canned foods mixed with her kibble to get her to eat. Hope Duke gets his appetite back quickly.

Keeping Duke in our prayers.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Old Dog Elliot needed to have his eyes moistened every few hours for the last few years of his life. I found a eye ointment and the pharmacists that worked well and extended the time between applications.

Tailer keeps saying "WooHoo da moobee da Pwanet FiffieWon...WooHoo...I Lobed da moobee...WooHoo!" What's up with that?

I hope Dukee feels better real soon. Can he go out n play in da snow? Tailer loved our first big snow the other day...4"...he ran n plowed till we had furrows through out the entire yard! Silly Boy! Tomorrow we are to get 5-10 then change to sleet n ice n sleet n rain n snow n wind...He's gonna be in Heaven!  Get some rest!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Morning, everyone :wavey:

So, this is a full week after his 2nd chemo treatment. I just went back into his "diary" here and he was off his stimulant 3 days prior to this marker (1 week after chemo). Today is his first day off of the stimulant after his chemo. He still hasn't eaten all of his breakfast yet. *sigh* This last treatment knocked the fire out of him. 

That and the fact that we can't go on any walks because it's so dang cold. It hasn't warmed up even close to 15 degrees since his last treatment. And....we don't have his clothes yet so he really can't stay out much. I think he's depressed. But, I don't want his feet to get frost bit and for him to get cold - especially imuno-depressed that he is. We do have some rubber booties but he hates them. It's supposed to be 45 tomorrow so maybe we can get a walk in tomorrow and that'll make him very happy.

I really hate this! I was really hesitant prior to his treatment last Friday because he was doing so well. I so love my boy! And, his eyes are getting soooo goopy. He just does not look like a very happy fella.

Thanks for letting me vent. I'm blessed he's still with us. The other we will deal with until he's healthy again.


----------



## goldensmum

More hugs coming for Duke - hope the weather is better so he can have a little walk


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Just checking in to let you know that Duke is in my thoughts. 

I wonder if the chemo does effect their sense of taste like it can with people? I remember when my mom's ex was going through chemo for lymphoma, he said that everything had a weird metallic taste. If it effects them in a similar way, it would make sense that he isn't real keen on eating much.


----------



## Duke's Momma

So, maybe it is that his taste buds are wacked. I think I'll do a google on doxyrubicin & see if it's one of the drugs that affect that. And, the vet did say that it was unlikely that the chemo is doing this to his eyes. It wouldn't hurt to put drops in them, but that it probably wasn't necessary so I haven't. I'm going to do it right now. I know I said that before and didn't, but I am now. There. Done.

Thanks for the hugs and well wishes.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Sorry to hear Duke is having a down day. Hang in there, remember that the induction phase of the chemo is the hardest. The great news is that it is working!

Hope the clothes arrive soon so he can go for his walks again.

(((Hugs))) from me and Augie.


----------



## Hudson

Hugs to Duke, hope he can get out for a walk today . Take care, he knows you are walking every step of the way with him in this fight. Wishing you Duke and your family a wonderful Christmas together and Duke brightens up to enjoy it too.


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope the eye drops make Duke's eyes feel better. I also hope he gets his appetite back soon. It had to be hard to go throuhg this in addition to all the rst. You both are in my thoughts and prayers.

If you really wanted something to put on him, you could try what I did with my first golden. I found "tramp" about 8 years ago and he reminded of what I was missing in life (I hadn't had a dog in 15 years). 

Tramp's hips would go out when he laid down on the concrete and he insisted on doing that so I tailored him some of my clothes.:doh:


----------



## cham

Duke's Momma said:


> So, maybe it is that his taste buds are wacked. I think I'll do a google on doxyrubicin & see if it's one of the drugs that affect that. And, the vet did say that it was unlikely that the chemo is doing this to his eyes. It wouldn't hurt to put drops in them, but that it probably wasn't necessary so I haven't. I'm going to do it right now. I know I said that before and didn't, but I am now. There. Done.
> 
> Thanks for the hugs and well wishes.


 
I'm wondering (course I could have missed something) that if his immune system is being depressed from the meds, if the goop in his eyes could be something as simple as conjunctivitis? Have you had him tested for that? 

Nancy
(looking for the silver lining which I KNOW is there)
Hailey, Raine, and Dukee's doppleganger, the Mitchman


----------



## goldencontriever3

Hi Cindy - Checking on Duke. I did find that when Tasha was having her chemo that a week after the treatment was the low point. Of course then we did bloodwork at one week and she always needed antibiotics which made her feel yucky too. I don't know if this is similar to what Duke has but Tasha get goop in her eyes too. I don't know her history since she came to us in January and we are her thrid family. She had already started her chemo. She still gets it at times. It is very thick and yucky, kinda tan yellowy. I just thought it was from allergies or something she had. But maybe from chemo?? Noe of the vets were concerned and we just clean it out. Of course Sophia tries to help if we don't do it quick enough!!

I hope Duke starts to feel more like himself and eats. Just remember this is temporary and the chemo is working. Give Duke a big hug. Can't wait to see pictures of the handsome boy in his new coat. We will keep you both in our prayers.

Coppers Mom I love the pictures of Tramp. It reminds me of when my DD would play dress up with my first golden Holly.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Hey Cindy & Duke, I hope today is better. I'm always sad when I hear that Duke is off, even a little bit. 

When do his clothes come?


----------



## gold4me

We love you Duke. We hope you feel better today.


----------



## Duke's Momma

coppers-mom said:


> I hope the eye drops make Duke's eyes feel better. I also hope he gets his appetite back soon. It had to be hard to go throuhg this in addition to all the rst. You both are in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> If you really wanted something to put on him, you could try what I did with my first golden. I found "tramp" about 8 years ago and he reminded of what I was missing in life (I hadn't had a dog in 15 years).
> 
> Tramp's hips would go out when he laid down on the concrete and he insisted on doing that so I tailored him some of my clothes.:doh:


That is definately the ticket! However, his clothes did come. Sweater on back order and the booties were not with his jacket.  I'm going to call them. Looked like a complete set to me.

I put the jacket on him this morning for him to go out (very handsome) but he just stood there. It was so funny. He is still off. I read last night some ideas on how to get them to eat. I don't want to use the stimulant if I don't have to, but he cannot afford to loose any more weight. He's at about 74 now - up from around 70 during the trial and down from 75-76 prior to this ****** disease.

Nancy, I had not thought about conjunctivitis and if he's not more like himself on Monday I'm taking him in anyway to do a wbc. I'll talk to them then. However, after the drops, they do seem a little better.

Hi, Jo - again, the booties didn't come and a sweater is on back order but he's so handsome in his coat. It fits like a glove. I'll get pics before he gets it all hairy. He's just not so sure about it. I'm going to take him for a walk today - warmer weather - and that should perk him up as well. Hopefully.

Thank you everyone for checking in on us - sometimes I feel so alone. Dee took Duke out to feed the horses last night and the shoer was here yesterday. I instruct him to pick up all the hooves and fines as that's what Duke's first obstruction was from. So, Dee doesn't check before he takes him out and of course the puppy finds the fines and scarfs them down. Needless to say I was up all night listening and watching to make sure he wasn't in distress. I think he's okay. 

Dee said yesterday that he was wondering about a puppy for my big puppy. I told him I could not go through this heartache again. No. No. No more dogs. When Duke does go to the Bridge, MANY MANY YEARS FROM NOW, that will be it for me.

It's good to know that Tasha's worst time was the week mark. It makes me feel a little better about what Duke's going through. Which also makes me think about the wbc. Is that what she was doing on the antibiotics then?

I'm sorry - this post is a little disjointed. I need some sleep. However, after reading some of the issues everyone else is dealing with during this holiday season, I am truly blessed. I do have my family - both parents, my husband, kids, grandkids all who are very healthy and happy, and my puppy - who just finished his breakfast. Course, I'm feeding him smaller meals more times a day starting today - another idea I got from the internet.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I hate it that you feel alone sometimes, though I suppose that's just the way it is with our heart dogs. Duke is yours, this is your journey more than anyone else's. I know I would feel the same way. 

I just want to tell you (again) how much I care :heartbeat


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thank you, Jo.  You'll just never know how much that means to me. He has diarrhea still (firm stool this morning, cow patty this afternoon.) Could be the horse hoove fines he ate  last night. Anyway, he is eating his canned food and I'm trying to sneek kibble in there on occassion but he eats around that. I'm going to try again in a bit.

Gotta run get ready for church. You have a super rest of the weekend. Give that beautiful, award winning Daisy Duke a big ole smooch right on her sophisticated nose from Cindy and da Dukkee. Fanx, I mean, thanks.


----------



## gold4me

Just checking in to see how Duke is. I can't wait to see him in his coat. He must be sooooo handsome. Lots of thoughts going your way.


----------



## Duke's Momma

He didn't eat his dinner.


----------



## Hudson

Hope he has a better day tommorrow and feels hungry. Give him a big hug.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Have you tried home cooked chicken and rice? Unless he's absolutely green with nausea I wouldn't think he could turn that down. The Cerenia was the best anti-nausea med we found for Megs, but I know they are all different. 

Hugs to you. I hope Duke perks up and feels better. You too. Sounds like you have a lot of family around - lean on them if you need to, just tell them you're feeling alone in this and I bet you'll find that you are not. So often the people right beside us don't know what we're feeling because we just don't tell them and though we think they should be perceptive, you know we're not. You and Duke can draw strength off each other too. Long talks with that boy can do you both a world of good and he won't get tired if you repeat yourself a lot.


----------



## Ljilly28

Duke, please eat your dinner today and stay strong, good boy!


----------



## Debles

I am so sorry you are feeling alone. But I also know when it is your heart golden, it is so hard.

I think chemo can effect about everything so I bet it is making his food taste weird as well as no appetite. Hopefully you can stir his taste buds with some of his favorites.

I feel so bad for you both. HUGS. Hope he eats today. : )


----------



## Duke's Momma

Cindy, thank you for the ideas. I think I will boil some chicken this afternoon and cook up some rice. You know, with a little soy sauce & edimame, it's pretty good :curtain: . I hope he likes it bland, though. He did - after some coaxing, eat some b-fast. I'm going to give him a little more now. He hasn't been vomiting, I think his taste buds are off. He'll take his pill pocket sometime like a treat and chow on it right down and then other times he'll just spit it out. It's so wierd.

he's gotten everyone's hugs & smooches. I'm sorry but this is the most current picture we have of him, a little dark and small, and in a compromising position - peeing. (like a horse, not a girl) No clothes on as it's warm now - 37 degrees and the snow is melting - very windy.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I don't like it when he doesn't eat. I can imagine your heart sinks just a bit when that happens. I know mine does. 

How are you doing, Cindy? I can imagine you're exhausted emotionally but maybe it's different actually being the one going through this?

That's a great picture though, he looks like he's raring to go. My heart sank when I read that he didn't eat his dinner and then it came right back up when I waw his picture!


----------



## AlanK

Ljilly28 said:


> Duke, please eat your dinner today and stay strong, good boy!


I agree Duke ...please eat your dinner..everyone loves you and needs you to be well!

Oh and good boy!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Yeah, I think that it's the chemo because depending on the day, he'll want a banana, other days his treats, never a rhymn or reason. Last night was the first time he refused anything. He has picked through food but never refused. Then of course, I went back to the horse hooves - did he eat them and if so how many, etc.. He still hasn't completely finished his breakfast and it's now 2:46 pm! It truly is exhausting going through it. Hey, my daughter's coming over later for some furniture. I should put out a bunch of food because, as one of my other posts attested to, he always eats when someone comes to visit.

I am going to do that. We'll see what he does. I keep getting cold sores on my tongue - not fun. I think it's from stress.

Notice his coat in the picture? It's a real good indication of what's going on with it. Almost no tail feathering, hind leg feathering and absolutely no feathering on his belly/chest area. They shaved him for the ultrasound when this all started and it's never grown back properly. They warned that that might happen. And, they shaved his left hind leg to get the lymph node out for a study and that's never grown back right as well. And, so he didn't look too straggly, I trimmed the other hind leg feathering. He's lost most of his chest fur as well. Very thin - when I brush him I wonder where it's all coming from!

No worries, though. If we can get him through the hazzards of chemo, we've got this thing beat. When I think of putting toxins in his little body, I cringe. They say that his poo and urine for 2 days following treatment are toxic. Now, THAT can't be good - no wonder he's under the weather a bit.

I want to take tomorrow off and go up to Estes Park and walk around with him. He loves it. Hey, he could even wear his new coat and we'll get some good pics. I hope we can.

Thanks again, everyone is just the greatest.


----------



## amy22

I hope you both have a noce walk in the park tomorrow. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your boy. xxoo


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

I hope tomorrow you both will have a wonderful time on your walk. I am sending so much love and prayers to you both, and hope that his appetite is better tomorrow! He is such a wonderful boy, and we all are so praying this Chemo does it's job! Stay Strong Duke...you are a Champion!!:smooch:


----------



## mybuddy

Hey Cindy

Sorry I havent been more active with your thread here. Mom is here from Canada and things have been hectic.

I am thinking of you and Duke a lot esp. around this holiday season.

Is Duke eating any better?

I will pop back later on when i have more time.

Love to you both
Vic and Buddy


----------



## gold4me

Wish Emmy, Gambler and I could go for a walk with you and Duke in Estes Park. That is such a beautiful place. Take lots of pictures. Give Duke some kisses from us.

DOOKIE WE LUB U frum da emmikins an da gamboi


----------



## Augie's Mom

How is Duke doing, has he eaten yet? 

Have you tried the Natural Balance rolls? Sometimes when Ollie wouldn't eat, she would eat those.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Well, he did eat, almost 2 cups of kibble throughout the night, a handfull of TD & some rice & chicken. There's rice all over the floor - but at least he's eating!!!! Not with gusto, but eating nonetheless. I honestly think that his taste buds are messed up. 

His coat was getting really wirey (the oncologist said that would happen as well). I have some leave in spray conditioner I get from PetSmart - have used it on him for years and thought I'd spray him before we went to the hospital to visit a friend. Came home and he's nice and soft. My boy. My sweet, strong beautiful boy. 

My heart wells up with love and my eyes fill up with tears when I think about him - which is absolutely all the time. He'd be gone by now if CSU wouldn't have accepted him into the study. What a series of events this has taken us through! I am so greatful. Thank you, God, for healing my puppy.

We will take lots and lots of pictures tomorrow. It should be a beautiful day and maybe too warm for a coat or hoodie, but we'll see. At least I'll dress him and get a picture posted. He loves Estes and gets lots of attention there. Most of the stores are dog friendly and have treats. Hmmmmm - he's no dummy!

Thanks again, everyone. We'll see what tomorrow brings. One thing I do know, I'll wake up with my heartdog, my Duke, next to us. I'll wake up to hearing him breathe and stretch & make those stretch noises and perhaps woken up in the middle of the night with a mighty bark to go out. I'll wake up to my Duke once again. I love him.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Glad he's eating again. Always a good sign. And don't fret too much over his coat. I'm not sure if you saw Meggie's naked pictures (they really embarrass her) but his coat will come back. It's just cosmetic and don't let anyone hurt his or your feelings over it. Keep telling him how handsome he is, because he is!!! He's gorgeous! Having him healthy and happy is what's important. And at least he's not itching!!! Looking foward to the photos.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Back and forth, back and forth. Hasn't finished his breakfast. Am I worrying too much? The vet today said that they've seen when dog's hold out for "the good stuff". I've got an appt. at 9:00 tomorrow. She said that with the doxo treatments that the first is the worst and from there they get better. What the h*** is going on with my boy???

Are they right? Is he just "holding out" or really not feeling good? So hard to know. Should I starve him for a day? No food? then see? Arrgggg!!!!

Thanks, Cindy for the encouragement on the coat. I'll have to go find Meggie's naked pictures.


----------



## Duke's Momma

We had a very good afternoon in Estes and he got lots of pets & smiles & uus and ahhs. He looked very dapper in his coat and I'm certainly glad we had it. It was very chilly.

I think I'm going to give him a few kibbles tonight, his meds and then let him "starve" until morning. Maybe then he'll be happy to eat whatever we put out.

That way, if he does eat fine tomorrow morning, then I'll cancel the appt. and know we've been played like a fiddle. I hope that's the case.

I took lots of pictures but I don't know how to get them off the camera lol. So, I have to wait to post them until tomorrow. He's very handsome but remember, he's mine. All mine. :curtain:


----------



## gold4me

Oh boy. I can't wait for the pictures.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Oh I do hope he's playing you. Isn't it ironic, something that might normally frustrate us we now hope for.

I'll try to be patient with the pictures


----------



## Duke's Momma

So, he ate only the canned food. I only gave him about 1/4 of a can with his kibble in the bottom. No kibble eating, just the canned food. So, I guess what I'll do is introduce food like he was sick. A little bit every hour and maybe THEN he'll get back on schedule. We're still going to the vet this morning. 

The wierdest thing happened last night. He was chewing on his bone (now does that sound like a dog that won't eat? NO!) and would very sneekily stop licking his bone and start "reefing" on his legs - obsessively - but they weren't wet! Then he was licking his lips - alot. So, I'm wondering if he's just dehydrated - he's drinking plenty of water - I just don't know.

I'll check in later hopefully with pictures & let you know how the appt. went.

Pssst, hallo da emmikins & da gamboi & da daizee duke, my lobe. rest ur da dai wee went tu da nu citee what wuz da kold n da wyndee. but, lissun tu dis i hab da nu kote n i ward it da rest ur da dai in da nu citee n da peepolz lobed mi nu kote. i wuz da skard dat dey wur gon tu da taket it but mi momma kept it da saft fur me. i fankt hurz fur dis


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Shoot! I say give that boy the "good stuff"!!! If I told you what I feed Meggie I'm sure you'd think I'm nuts. She eats better than I do, but that's okay.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Diesel is having chicken. He thinks Duke should have chicken too!


----------



## maggie1951

Meggie'sMom said:


> Shoot! I say give that boy the "good stuff"!!! If I told you what I feed Meggie I'm sure you'd think I'm nuts. She eats better than I do, but that's okay.


With my Meggie i did the same she ate better than us


----------



## Duke's Momma

Okay - after ALL MORNING at the vets, they surmise that he's still nauseaus so back on the cerenia and "feed him what he'll eat - we'll worry about his kidneys and teeth later". So, that's what I'm doing. Hopefully, after the nausea he'll be eating again. 

All his blood work was good, I had a huge scare I didn't want to write down but last night, when I was snuggling with him last night I felt a very elongated mass on his ribs and I FREAKED OUT. It's a lypoma that just has grown really fast. :curtain: I was very nervous about that one.

So, here are some pics from yesterday. Very handsome if I do say so myself. Dee's with him in some of the pics.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Here's some more fun ones


----------



## Finn's Fan

Look like Duke had a wonderful trip to Estes; Finn's jealous! He's really stylin' in his new duds. If you really want him to eat his kibble, try dumping a jar of meat baby food on it. That might turn off his nausea. The other baby food flavor that sick pups often will eat is sweet potato. Duke, eat for you momma!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Oh my gosh, he looks just wonderful, Cindy!! I am so happy to see these pictures, so happy !! He's beautiful, as beautiful as always. And his coat is totally cool, I like it! I like the collar...good job, Mom!

Wow. So last night you were keeping something to yourself, huh? I'm sorry  This is not a good time to be coming up with lipomas ... I'm going to have a little chat with Duke about this!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Cindy....he looks just wonderful! His coat is beautiful....BOTH of them! I so hope he will get his appetite back, and will start eating well again! He looks just so handsome, and happy!:smooch:


----------



## 3459

He looks beautiful and happy and like he wants more belly rubs! And he's such a wonderful sight for sore eyes! Hugs!


----------



## cham

Cindy,

Dukeejust gained secret admirer. Raine would die if Dukee found out so sure. We love those pictures, and Raine's attitude was "_pfft, Mitch... forget it...we are like so done!!!! I found the love of my life"...._
Poor Mitch doesn't care as long as Raine stops telling him what to do....
meanwhile... Cindy, he look beautiful, so handsome in his cowboy duster coat. All he needs is the boots a hat and the bandanna! At this point, I would feed him what ever he wants! He deserves it. His Kidneys are one thing, but if something happenedf to his teeth it would be not the worst thing in the world.
What did they say about his eyes?


----------



## Duke's Momma

So, Finns Fan - should we set a play date? Maybe this spring when the weather is warmer and the lakes are full we should set a swim date. And, thanks for the tip on the babyfood - I think you mentioned it earlier and I'm going to try it.

Thanks, Jo! I think, actually, Duke likes it. I'm so pleased it looks so good on him. In the picture on the website I thought the boots went with but they didn't. They were an additional $25!!!!! yeah - that's not gonna happen.  They sure would have looked good, though but I don't think he would have been as wild about them as the coat. 

3SweetGoldens - He does look good in the pics. You can't see his thinning coat as well, except the wrestle one where he looks like a dog possessed. All in all, he's such a fighter and doing good. He doesn't have his "gooberizm" back like he did after the first treatment, but he will.

DaMama - thank you & he'll always go for more belly rubs. Especially since his belly is essentially naked from the ultra sound shaving in September and it never really grew back (yet). He loves his belly rubs.

Cham - I'm sorry - I let the "cat out of the bag" with Duke before I read your next statement about not telling him. I'm sorry. His eyes have kind of cleared up - I've been putting natural tears in them. Did you notice they are still a bit gooped up in the close up? My boy's getting gray!!!!! I guess at 8, it's to be expected. On men it looks so distinguished anyway. :curtain:

Wait, Duke has something to say to Raine & Mitchell

hewo, dis iz da dukkee, da raynee - wi kan jest be da frendz cuz, da raynee mi harrt beyongz tu mi lobe da daizee duke. we hab da yast namez da saym cuz wi went tu da honey earf yeerz ago. pweeze du not be da sad bowt dis cuz wi kan stiw be da frendz bowt dis, k? k, raynee. du not be da sad. k? fank u fur dis. ur frend da dukkee. da mitchall, r u bein gud da mitchall? r u chassin da bawl n eetn shtuf dat maibe ur not sapost tu eet? r u ruffn up da raynee? iz dat wi she duznt yike u no more? mitchall, iffn u nibbal on hurz eerz she will lobe u fureber. trust me bowt dis. k bie.


So, he ate all of his dinner last night after I acted like I was going to and then spoon fed him. I think once we get his juices flowing again he'll eat like a champ. I gave him about 1/4 of a can plus a handful of td for b-fastat 6:00. Our g-daughter is coming over at 8:00 and I'll put more out for him cuz - as we all know by now - he eats better when someone "new" is here visiting. Then I'll hop to King Soopers and get some baby food for him. It won't give him the runs, will it?

You all have a super day and thanks for admiring my boy like we do. I'll remember the bandana when he wears his jacket again.

Oh, it was 16 degrees yesterday morning so he wore his new hoodie to his appt. I took it off in there cuz it was warm, but, again - so, so cute! JMHO :wavey:


----------



## coppers-mom

Duke looks so handsome, adorable, gorgeous, cute, lovely, beautiful, snuggable and sweet. His name matches his cowboy coat too.

I am so glad his vet visit went pretty well and he is eating again. I'm sorry you feel alone and overwhelmed at times. I'll keep you and Duke in my heart, thoughts and prayers.

But, dang did I mention he is gorgeous? I looooooove redheads especially.::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Jo Ellen

I'm going to have to ask Daisy to tell me the story of the honey earth again. She always tells me it's the most fun she's ever had 

Haha, I have to admit I was a little jealous about Raine ... aren't I goofy :

Love ya, Cindy & Duke ... always :heartbeat


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Duke looks great! His coat is *very flattering*. From those pictures it doesn't even look like his coat is thinning, though I know you are much more aware of subtle changes. But no, he hasn't lost his coat. Meggie was naked, I mean down to skin. It isn't pretty, but I'll post it for you and it should make you feel better. It hurts me to look at these photos now.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Ohhhhh, bless her heart! Was that from the doxo or from the radiation? How long after treatment did she continue to lose her coat. She sure had a journey, didn't she? And, look at her now. She was still beautiful with or without her coat.

I have been reading her thread and after peeking in for 2 days, I'm on page 48!!!


----------



## Duke's Momma

I have fed Duke small meals throughout the day (about 4 total) and let me just say I caught him licking his bowl clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a feeling THAT is!

Maybe we're back on the road to eating again. :greenboun:greenboun:thanks::thanks:


----------



## goldencontriever3

Way to go Duke. You are such a good boy eating for your mom!!! Keep up the good work!!

Duke looks so handsome in his new coat!! Hope he is starting to feel better. Give him a big hug!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Good to hear Duke is eating well today.::smooch:
Hooray!

Megs picture is heartbreaking, but what a lovely coat she has now!:smooch:


----------



## Augie's Mom

Duke looks so handsome in his coat! Glad to hear he is eating again.

Cindy, I hadn't seen that picture of Meggie before. Don't let it make you sad, turn it into something powerful, make it her "Phoenix' picture. She has risen anew from the fires (chemo/radiation).


----------



## cham

> Wait, Duke has something to say to Raine & Mitchell
> 
> hewo, dis iz da dukkee, da raynee - wi kan jest be da frendz cuz, da raynee mi harrt beyongz tu mi lobe da daizee duke. we hab da yast namez da saym cuz wi went tu da honey earf yeerz ago. pweeze du not be da sad bowt dis cuz wi kan stiw be da frendz bowt dis, k? k, raynee. du not be da sad. k? fank u fur dis. ur frend da dukkee. da mitchall, r u bein gud da mitchall? r u chassin da bawl n eetn shtuf dat maibe ur not sapost tu eet? r u ruffn up da raynee? iz dat wi she duznt yike u no more? mitchall, iffn u nibbal on hurz eerz she will lobe u fureber. trust me bowt dis. k bie.


Tell Dukkee not to be too worried about Raine. She has turned out to be quite the flirt. She will follow nice looking dog with with a can of toona. Dukkee is better off with Daisy Duke. She is also one tough chick...her idea of a good time is dragging Mitchman across the floor....:doh:

I always keep boiled ground chix w/ rice or hamburger w/rice in the freezer. never know when you might need a tad to tease them into eating.:smooch:


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Glad Duke is licking his bowl clean!! Go boy!! Glad he's feeling better. 

Meggie's coat fell out from radiation. She lost whiskers mostly to chemo. A few weeks after her second radiation treatment in June it just starting coming out in clumps and it fell and fell and fell. I think it was at the worst in August and then it slowly started coming back in. It took until maybe March to really get a thick coat back. Her coat now is still not as thick as it used to be, but it does make bath time easier.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Absolutely a swim date in the spring! So glad to hear Duke's appetite is picking up


----------



## goldensmum

Hey the boy's looking good and very handsome in his coat, good to hear that he licking his bowl, and you know the old saying " A little of what you fancy does you good".

Sending a few belly rubs Duke's way


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thank you, everyone.   (anyone else having a little trouble with the site last couple of days?) I did the happy dance a little too early - he's not feeling too well today - ate a very little bit for breakfast and am now trying to get him to eat his mid morning meal. Diarrhea again - from the cerenia? maybe. Hmmmm.

We are going to NE next week because my brother is coming from FL. the only time we can go is the 23 (that's when Duke's chemo is scheduled so we'll go right after that), 24 & 25 & come home the 26th. I hate traveling with him during this time - would rather just stay home with him but the other choice is to leave him with a friend and I'm not about to do that!

Up, down, back, forth, in, out, up, down, back, forth - you get the idea.

Anyway - we will persevere and beat this thing!


----------



## cham

What about adding fiber to his food. After the trials and tribulations of my darlings I keep fiber capsules in, and when someone is having issues with either diarrhea or constipation, I open the capsules, sprinkle the fibre on their food for a few days and voila!!!!!!:uhoh:






Duke's Momma said:


> Thank you, everyone.   (anyone else having a little trouble with the site last couple of days?) I did the happy dance a little too early - he's not feeling too well today - ate a very little bit for breakfast and am now trying to get him to eat his mid morning meal. Diarrhea again - from the cerenia? maybe. Hmmmm.
> 
> We are going to NE next week because my brother is coming from FL. the only time we can go is the 23 (that's when Duke's chemo is scheduled so we'll go right after that), 24 & 25 & come home the 26th. I hate traveling with him during this time - would rather just stay home with him but the other choice is to leave him with a friend and I'm not about to do that!
> 
> Up, down, back, forth, in, out, up, down, back, forth - you get the idea.
> 
> Anyway - we will persevere and beat this thing!


----------



## Duke's Momma

I want my puppy back! I want my puppy back! This is soooooo unfair. I want my puppy back!

Cindy - I have no idea how you did this for so long. How did you not just give up on her?!? I'm asking for real here. She wasn't eating anything for a whole week! How did you persevere for her?

I read where she was breaking your heart - he's breaking my heart. Will my puppy come back? Is it going to get worse? I don't think I could bear for it to get worse! And, it's not even as bad as what your Meggie went through.

This morning he threw up. I didn't think that was possible on the Cerenia. What am I to do? Tomorrow is his last day on the 5 day course. I have a call into the vet. I don't even know which vet to call - he's seen so many and it's who ever is in clinic that calls me back. Do they know my boy? I don't know if they know what a fighter he is and it's like he's given up fighting. Has he given up? Am I supposed to continue the fight?


----------



## arcane

Duke's Momma said:


> I want my puppy back! I want my puppy back! This is soooooo unfair. I want my puppy back!
> 
> Cindy - I have no idea how you did this for so long. How did you not just give up on her?!? I'm asking for real here. She wasn't eating anything for a whole week! How did you persevere for her?
> 
> I read where she was breaking your heart - he's breaking my heart. Will my puppy come back? Is it going to get worse? I don't think I could bear for it to get worse! And, it's not even as bad as what your Meggie went through.
> 
> This morning he threw up. I didn't think that was possible on the Cerenia. What am I to do? Tomorrow is his last day on the 5 day course. I have a call into the vet. I don't even know which vet to call - he's seen so many and it's who ever is in clinic that calls me back. Do they know my boy? I don't know if they know what a fighter he is and it's like he's given up fighting. Has he given up? Am I supposed to continue the fight?


awe Sweety...my heart goes out to you....Let Duke guide you, he will tell you when it's time...and despite your pain you will know, I wish you peace, strength and comfort in these tough days :smooch::sadwavey:


----------



## Jo Ellen

Oh, oh, ohhhhh  ... Cindy, I can't even think of anything to say ... I have to dig deep, this is so hard to think about, and yet here you are totally in it, you feel every little bump, this is excruciating for you, I understand.

What can I do? 

Honestly, I'm feeling the bumps too. When I come to your thread, I hold my breath. And when it's good news I feel like I can breathe easier. When it's not good like this, I just don't even know what to do. I want to make this go away for you, it just hurts so much.

You've had down times before, and then good ones, right? Duke will get better again, he will! You do have to fight, all the way. That's not the question ... the question is how do you keep yourself strong, how do you bring yourself back up. I don't know how you will, but I know you will!!!

We are all here for you, Cindy. We love you, we love Duke :heartbeat


----------



## Jo Ellen

What do you mean he's given up fighting? Why do you think that? Or are you just afraid that he has because he's not feeling good? 

I hate that this is happening to you and Duke, of all people. I want to be in complete denial, but what kind of friend would I be then.

I'm here.


----------



## 3459

Duke's Momma, it can look impossible one minute and oh so possible the next. Praying for a Christmas miracle for you, and all the courage and peace of mind you need. Hugs to you and Duke.


----------



## gold4me

Oh my heart is breaking here. I want Duke to get better. I am sending you hugs and hugs and more hugs. We are all here for you.
Love, Martha


----------



## mybuddy

I am confused....what exactly is going on with Duke? I didnt quite understand that post...sounded like someone else talking , not Cindy. Is Duke really sick again? I have to go back and read that again.


----------



## mybuddy

He threw up? Is that the only symptom? How is he otherwise? 

I can just imagine how scared you are Cindy. You KNOW I would be the same. Oh, my heart...I just dont know what to say.

I just dont.....

Oh Gosh


----------



## Jo Ellen

Vic, I think Cindy is talking to another Cindy in part of that post, someone who's dog was going through this too.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thank you, everyone.

Duke has not felt well since his last doxo treatment which was 2 weeks ago today. He's lethargic, he's slow to respond, he wants an ice cube at the frig and when I give him one he just looks at it like what the hell is that and doesn't take it one minute and the next he does only to drop it. He wants to eat and then only eats a few kibbles. He'll eat very little of his canned food and TD (my go to meals) so yesterday I thawed out some rotissary chicken I had deboned a few months back and chop it up really little and put it on his kibbles and warm it up which he did okay with yesterday, today not so much.

He lays there - nothing gets him excited anymore. "Wanna go help dad feed the horses?" He lifts his head. "Let's go in! Come on, let's go in!" he lays there and looks at me. I throw the ball and he looks for it and lays down. "Where's dad, let's find daddy" - he just lays there. He's not interested in a banana. I know he must not be feeling well, but why? 

Diarrhea is back. Out of the diarrhea med and now they're closed and were supposed to get it filled and left up front - nope. It wasn't supposed to last this long. Chemo in dogs is supposed to be easier than in humans.

I'm scared - the last time he acted like this he was out of remission. No nodes so I'm wondering - - - inside? I musn't talk like this or think like this. It's just so hard seeing him like this. I'm getting depressed. He's depressed. We're just a big depressed mess!

Sorry to dump. Sorry to scare. Can this be a dream, please?

Thanks, Jo for explaining to Vic. It's Meggie's Mom. She was so, so sick and pulled through so I am needing to pull on her strength right now.


----------



## Jo Ellen

You're not dumping, Cindy. You're searching for strength, that's a good thing. It's so hard to not know, to not understand, and to lose even a small piece of your positiveness about Duke.

Hopefully Meggie's Mom will come along here soon, I'm sure she'll have something for you to help you hang on. I've never dealt with this, I'm useless in this respect. I wish I had her phone number, I'd call her!

I'm sad  But that's okay, what I'm feeling is nothing compared to what you're going through.

I'm just going to pray, for both of you. k?


----------



## mybuddy

HI Cindy

I understand better now. I dont know what to say except that we are with you in spirit...always. I am praying for you both. Oh my, our Duke....

These are the worst times. We have so much fun over the years, chatting, sharing, laughing and then this happens....nice to have the memories but just so sad when....I am babbling...so will stop

Love ya
Vic


----------



## Finn's Fan

Cindy, your boy will let you know when he's had enough, and I so hope for your sake that the time isn't now. I know the challenge of too many vets; my Cody had ten vets involved in a situation; nine of them said PTS, one disagreed with the diagnosis. I brought him home and listened to him; he got four more years! My point is to listen to Duke because above all else, you want to honor his dignity and quality of life. I hope something changes for him in the next few days, that his interest in things he loves returns, that he tells you he's not finished fighting. Keeping you and your boy in my thoughts, all of which are positive in his direction!


----------



## Duke's Momma

arcane said:


> awe Sweety...my heart goes out to you....Let Duke guide you, he will tell you when it's time...and despite your pain you will know, I wish you peace, strength and comfort in these tough days :smooch::sadwavey:


Thank you but I gotta believe, I'VE GOT TO BELIEVE that I will not have to make that decision. That he WILL ralley, he WILL be healed and he WILL live a looong and healthy and cancer free life. I've GOT TO believe. If not, what else do I have? It's unbearable - unthinkable - unimagineable - un every word I can think of un. It's very compassionate of you to reach out to me knowing a bit of what you are going through. Thank you!


----------



## ggdenny

I am so pulling for Duke to rally.


----------



## Duke's Momma

DaMamma, Martha, Jo, Vic & Finn's Fan - thank you - you just have no idea how much it means to me and to Duke to know that you're praying and sending hugs and I'm a little better. It's hard to shake this sick feeling in my gut. I will not give up on my boy. I WILL NOT. It's not time yet - his life, his VERY LIFE depends on me and Dee and our belief that God will hear our prayer and answer it. I gotta pray


Oh, God! Forgive me for doubting and being full of fear. I cannot, will not believe that You will not answer this prayer concerning our puppy. Our Duke. Lord, I remind you that Your word says that "no plague will come nigh our dwelling". This cancer is trespassing and I will NOT HAVE IT!!!! This fear is trespassing and I will NOT HAVE IT!!! I will give neither a place in THIS house, in THIS family, in THIS puppy. I say NO. I WILL NOT HAVE IT!!!!

In Jesus Name, Amen.


----------



## Laurie

I'm so sorry about what's happening with Duke....I haven't been around long enough to get to know you or Duke but I just wanted to say that I'm praying for Duke as well. He's a beautiful boy!!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Cindy, is Duke sleeping now? Will you sleep also? You both need to sleep. Duke hasn't given up, he just doesn't feel good. And you, I know you will never give up.


----------



## Hudson

Thinking of you and Duke, I hope he has better days ahead, it is hard to see them struggle and I feel for you and your pain, we understand how much you love Duke and want him to be well. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Cindy,

Close your eyes and take a slow deep breath, hold it for 5 seconds, then release slowly. Do this about 10 times. And while holding your breath, hold your hand on Duke. Feel his life, his warmth, his love. Memorize the moment. Now smile and feel just a bit of happiness in those cheeks and feel a spark in your eyes and know that when Duke looks at you, he can see that spark and feel that happiness also.

And whenever you feel challenged, do this. You are being so strong, faithful and devoted to Duke but you are forgetting to rejuvenate yourself darling. Things may not be perfect right now but you have so many reasons to celebrate Cindy.

Now I also want you to so something else. It's natural to get down and honestly, sometimes we take ourselves to a very dark place to punish ourselves without even realizing we are doing that. So take control of those emotions and chose a time in the evenings and spend 15 minutes and think and feel the worse. Think those morbid thoughts, beat yourself up, whatever it takes. But seriously, set a timer and when that timer goes off, so does the darkness. Then doing your deep breath exercises and bring yourself back to a good place.

During the day, if you find yourself going to that dark place, remind yourself, 'whoops, it's not time for that, I have a schedule for that, I will take myself there later'. If Duke is not near you to touch, place your hands across your own heart and seriously feel your own heartbeat as it truly is one with Dukes.

Then breathe. And with those deep breaths, know that there are SOOOOOOOO many of us sitting right there by your side. We're holding your hands, our hands are on your shoulders, our arms are around you. We're here to catch you and lift you up. We're here to break the stumbles and falls and take the journey with you.

Deep breaths my friend, deep breaths.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Big breaths, big breaths. Okay - I can do that. I honestly don't know how we'd get through this - my boy and I - if it wasn't for God and these wonderful people that I've never met in person and yet.. and yet.. so close in ways even closer than a friend that I see or talk to daily.

Listen to Duke, listen to him - he'll tell me. I think what he's been trying to tell me and I've not been listening is that he needs protein. Honestly. I've been trying to force him to eat things that I think he needs but he just ate about 1/4 of a rotisseri chicken out of my hands, one piece at a time when he wouldn't even look at his canned food.

If this is what I must do to keep my boy healthy and strong and physically beat this thing, then that's what I'll do. At the lymphoma board they talk about high protein diets to combat cancer and I've essentially disregarded that because of his kidneys.

So, I'm going to do what you said, J & J. Thank you, all of you - my dear, dear friends.

Yes, Jo, I'll sleep tonight. After I go get some baby meat formula to put over a little kibble to keep his teeth strong & give him a different variety from just plain ole chicken. Maybe some toona.

What a night - I'm spent. Good night and thank you.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Cindy....you and Duke are so in my thoughts and prayers.:smooch: I am sending you hugs and strength to carry you and Duke through the rough times. You must stay strong, and fight with Duke to get better. You are such a wonderful Mom, and Duke knows how much you love him!! I hope you both will get some rest tonight, and know that it is very normal to have days you question everything. I know I did when my Jake had Lymphoma. It definitely is a roller coaster of emotions. we are all here for you, and pray you and Duke both will feel our strength.


----------



## davebeech

Cindy, I really hope Duke is feeling better in himself today. Duke has the best mom ever !!


----------



## Ljilly28

Duke, thinking of you and glad you ate your chicken. Be well, good boy.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Awww sweetie, sorry I wasn't here for this latest. I thought Duke was doing grand and suddenly it's back to the nausea. It sounds like you are doing exactly the right thing - listening to him. The vets kept telling me to withhold food for 24 hours and I'd look at them like they were crazy and say she hasn't eaten in * days - what do you mean 24 hours??? I think sometimes they don't hear what we're saying or don't listen. Pat answers are not what you need right now. It is heartbreaking when they are depending on us to make them better.

I would give Duke what ever he wants to eat at this point. I wouldn't even worry about kibble and teeth tarter or any of that. A week or even a month of soft food, so what? He'll be fine. Brush his teeth if it bothers you. Meggie can only eat soft now because of the megaesophagus. I quit letting that bother me a while ago. 

If he's drinking well give him some chicken broth (you can make home made, that way you know no salt or anything else added). The Honest Kitchen makes a wonderful treat called Ice Pups that's added to water and is all human grade. Megs drinks it warm and loves it. It has chicken, turkey and some veggies in it so he'd get some nourishment out of it. Lots os liquid can only be beneficial for his kidneys too.

I didn't give up on Megs because I could always see her coming out the other side. If she ever got to the point that her life was misery I could release her from it, but give up on her? No, never. You won't either. 

I hope today is a good day and you see his attitude perk up. Seeing that personality lets you know that he is glad to be with you and fighting. Hugs to you, stay strong!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

One more thing too - don't forget how healing sleep can be. If Duke wants to rest and sleep more, that's not necessarily a bad thing. He needs it now to help him heal. Cuddle with him and let him know it's okay. I've been a fan of the old James Herriot books a long time and I remember one story of a dog he thought he had put to sleep only to find that the dog had been deeply drugged and came out of it. He went on to live years more. Sleep and rest and heal and get strong ... that is one of those things I tell Megs over and over. Tell Duke it's okay, sleep and heal red boy. There's time to play later.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Good morning, everyone.

Cindy - thank you for checking in. I am better today. He's really liking the chicken. I am one to buy the chickens, bone them and freeze the meat so I have about 7 sml pkgs in the freezer. He finished one this morning and out came 2 more. It's all he's wanting. I don't want to make him sick, either so how much should I feed him (equivalent to maybe per day) do you think?

The vet called this morning. The protein levels in his kidneys have doubled. The blood work is still okay, so she said that shouldn't be making him sick but I'm not sure what the implications to that are. He's spilling more protein in his urine and she's not sure what to do about it. However, his protein levels are well within the norm, so he's not losing any - I'm a bit confused about that. She told me to quit the cerenia after today (his last day) and then call her Tuesday to let her know how he's doing after being off of it for 2 days.

Also told me to use the appetite stimulant however if he's eating the chicken fine, I'm hesitant to do that as well. If he turns up his nose at the chicken at some point, then I'll give him the stimulant. I so love my boy. This kidney thing is concerning me - she sounded sad about it. She's going to talk to a specialist this w/e and when I call Tuesday, we'll talk about that as well.

Gotta run get his potassium bromide.

Thank you everyone - for your thoughts, prayers, hugs and - just everything.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

I am glad Duke likes his chicken. Is it just chicken he is eating or will he eat something like rice with it? Diesel hates rice, pasta etc but my vet said that just chicken, protein without any carbs, when eaten for a while can cause diarrhea. 

At the time I was just so pleased that Diesel was eating I didn't want to add anything that may put him off his food but I also knew that he would only be on the chicken for a short time. If Duke is happy to eat chicken for a while it may be something to consider. 

Hugs to you and Duke xx


----------



## goldensmum

More hugs coming for you both - can only try to imagine what you are going through, but you will find the strength deep down inside you to continue the fight for your Duke.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I'm so glad Duke is having a better day, and it sounds like you are too, Cindy. Meggie's Mom, thank you so much for helping my friend with this, having you here is so helpful, and comforting.

And Cindy, I'm glad you share your down times with us here. It's not easy for me to know you're sad sometimes, but it makes me feel better when you share.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I fed chicken and rice for quite a while and got worried that Meg wasn't getting proper nutrition, so I went on a full fledge hunt and read and read and read about dog foods. After the migraine subsided, I chose Honest Kitchen Preference and continue to cook my own chicken for Megs. I know I sound like an advertisement for that company, but to say I've been pleased with their products is an understatement. My onco gave a thumbs up for getting the nutritional base from them. 

Again right now I'd stick with whatever he'll eat. I can't believe that a few days of home cooking could do any harm to him. Let your vet get back to you on the kidney levels. Don't let it get you upset. 

Thanks Jo Ellen for your kind words. I'm not vet, just an over protective mom myself.  But I do know how much the members of this board helped me by just talking me down at times.


----------



## moverking

Firstly, MJ's post earlier was inspiring and spot on...the sadness timer is a perfect way to help yourself 'not stay there overmuch'. What a good post.

Let me give you this bit of 'physiology' that might help you wrap your head around what the chemo is actually doing to Duke's system.

We're still pretty barbaric about chemotherapy, human and dogs. 
Cells have a growth/death/re-production schedule. Chemo is administered at points to disrupt that cycle. Different cancer, diff cells, diff meds to target certain cells depending on the cancer. Stop their growth or kill them.
*But* healthy cells are killed also, lots of them. In the hopes that when the normal cell reproduction starts, less or no cancer cells return with the healthy cells.

It's like 'a little death'...we put them through in the hopes of destroying the cancer. Our measuring tools aren't great, a certain amount of cancer cells are missed because we can't measure that small number. So it's like throwing out a huge fish net to catch a pin. We throw out different nets (meds) in different sizes (dose combinations) in different ways, at different times, to try to catch that pin. 

That being said, Duke feels like ****. He's tired, from anemia, and the toxic chemicals needed to kill the cancer cells. The 'little death'....
The higher protein in his urine could be from all those cells dying....you are obviously keeping his protein levels up from food, but dying cells are processed by the kidneys, and they might not be able to keep up with how many are being killed. So there's spillage measured as high protein in the urine.

Sleep, someone said 'restorable' sleep, it's so essential. For both of you. Let him rest....there's not much more that he can do right now, he does feel awful. Don't despair when he doesn't get all wiggly happy with his favorite things, he just doesn't have the energy right now. 

I know you want your puppy back....he's in there  

Chemotherapy is such a hard decision to make, knowing how sick they will be. But understanding the process will help you know that most of the lethargy, and 'not himself-ness' is most probably drug induced. 

What I want to write is ..."on Dec. 27th, Duke will be back, cancer free, and yours for years to come"...I know it's what you want to hear. 
But if you hadn't done the chemo, his chances to beat it would be *far *less.
Stay full of hope, good cells grow better with a dash of hope


----------



## Jo Ellen

Good cells grow better with a dash of hope  

Cindy is going to love your post, Maribeth. Thank you so much!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

The wise moverking.  You helped me on more than one occasion. You say it so well.


----------



## moverking

Not so wise, but thank you. I'm just a bulldog about people/patients understanding 'how it works'. I love to 'teach', 'enlighten', and advocate in the few areas I have a bit of experience. Knowledge is power.

_Ancora imparo​_
_'I am still learning'​_


----------



## puddinhd58

I am thinking about Duke..how is the big boy today?


----------



## mybuddy

Hi guys

Just checking in...I hear hope here in the past few posts.

I have hope. I love Duke. He will be fine.

XO
Vic and Buddy


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thank you, MoverKing - it helps emensly (sp?) to understand what in the heck is going on in his body. CSU onco keeps telling me that he should be past this and that each chemo treatment is easier than the last. Apparently that's not the case, then. And, you're so right, MJ's post was incredibly inspiring, deeply insightful and helpful - as yours was. You're right - he feels like ****! I feel like a baaaaad mom not being "up" for him all the time.

I hate the fact that we're leaving directly from his chemo on a 5 hour trip to my folks in NE. If he's to sleep most of the time anyway, then it's probably going to be okay. It would be unthinkable to leave him in a kennel at any time during this process and as unthinkable to leave him anywhere - even with his favorite other humans. I want him with us at all times. We wouldn't even be going except my brother from FL is coming up and my folks are expecting us. They're both 87 and I'm not sure if another Christmas is in store for either of them at that age! We must go.

He ate a good breakfast - 1 cup kibble with about 1/2 cup chopped chicken all heated in the microwave. Had the same at around 1:00 which collectively is what he would have had less the chicken for a normal meal - 2 cups kibble.

Dinner comes and he spits out his greenies pill pocket and will have none of it yet. I mixed my go to - 1 cup kibble with about 1/2 cup chopped chicken again and he nosed around it and walked away. When I'm done here I'm going to give him some straight chicken again to get his juices going. I've given him an appetite stimulant (first one for about 2 weeks) because he has to have his meds.

Oh, Finn's Fan - the baby food trick didn't work. At all. But, it might later - there's no telling what will work one minute and not the next. But, no vomiting and just some soft stools - no diarrhea.

Thank you, thank you again, MJ, Maribeth, Jo, Vic, Cindy, Puddin. So, if good cells grow better with a dash of hope, how much more with a tablespoon of hope? I am in a better place and Duke certainly will be. And, Vic, I agree - he will be fine. There's no other choice. Period.


----------



## gold4me

Wow, I am so touched by the wonderful posts. I don't know what we would all do without the love and support of our golden lover friends. Duke is in my heart and prayers daily as well as you Cindy.


----------



## Packleader

Dashes of hope coming right up! We love ya Duke.:--heart:


----------



## moverking

Sending a cup of hope 
Had a thought...is he a food beggar (like mine)? If it's on my plate, it tastes better! Have you thought about sitting down to eat with him? Maybe in front of the TV so he doesn't feel 'focused on?' You have a bite of sandwich, give him a spoonful of chicken....just a thought.
Hugs, Duke!


----------



## Duke's Momma

gold4me said:


> Wow, I am so touched by the wonderful posts. I don't know what we would all do without the love and support of our golden lover friends. Duke is in my heart and prayers daily as well as you Cindy.


I know! It brings me to tears the love and support. I honestly think I'd lose my mind! Thank you for thinking of us - we're holding on!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

moverking said:


> Sending a cup of hope
> Had a thought...is he a food beggar (like mine)? If it's on my plate, it tastes better! Have you thought about sitting down to eat with him? Maybe in front of the TV so he doesn't feel 'focused on?' You have a bite of sandwich, give him a spoonful of chicken....just a thought.
> Hugs, Duke!


What a great idea Maribeth!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Sending barrels of hope and barrels of monkeys just for the giggles!


----------



## Duke's Momma

moverking said:


> Sending a cup of hope
> Had a thought...is he a food beggar (like mine)? If it's on my plate, it tastes better! Have you thought about sitting down to eat with him? Maybe in front of the TV so he doesn't feel 'focused on?' You have a bite of sandwich, give him a spoonful of chicken....just a thought.
> Hugs, Duke!


He is. I've acted like I was actually eating his food. One night I hand fed him until he refused to eat any more. I feed him with a spoon, a fork - my fork (after I'm done : ) like it's on my plate. I ran through Wendy's and got a salad and a small order of chicken nuggets for him. I take him to the bank so he'll get treats.

He eats all of that and ate his canned food this morning if I fed him. I've roasted his canned food - an idea I got from the lymphoma heart dog community. My 4 year old grand daughter walked in the house just when they were done and asked what the "smell" was. lol

Like you said, I think he just feels like **** and if extra attention is given him, and a little tlc, he'll eat. Sometimes. So, what I have in the frig now for him is: chicken babyfood, chunked canned food to hand feed, roasted disks to hand feed, a canned food with gravy to mix with his kibbles and of course the go to - roasted chicken. He needs his own frig. lol

Thank you again, MoverKing. He's more perky today - although I think his stomach is still upset as he was licking his lips alot this morning. No vomit, though.


----------



## merryh

So sorry to hear about Duke! Hold him, kiss him, hug him and treasure the days you have with him. He might surprise eeryone and be with you many more years to come! Take each day as it comes.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Jazz & Jules said:


> Sending barrels of hope and barrels of monkeys just for the giggles!


OMG, you make me giggle! And cry! Thank you so much for your post when I was maybe my darkest through this whole thing. It was so helpful. Are you feeling good?


----------



## coppers-mom

Hugs and kisses to you both.
I hope Duke is eating a little better, but heck if he wants chicken who are we to argue? I am quite fond of it myself.

A little extra attention and spoiling is good for the soul too - just remember that you might need some of that too Cindy since this is hurting you too. Get a book you really like or some special food treat or a great movie or well, you get the idea.

Cyber hugs and prayers are great, but you need to make sure you have some real human contact to help out when you need it so much. Do you have a good friend who understands how MUCH you love Duke and is close enough to help you out sometimes?

Since I live so far away, here are some more cyber hugs and prayers for you and the gorgeous Duke.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## puddinhd58

Oh Cindy, hang in there.... He is almost done with teatment, right? I have worked in on Oncology practice for years and with people anyway, the toxicity seems to build up as the treatments go on.... but when complete, they regain their strenth.... 

Good thoughts to you and Duke today...


----------



## pb1221

Warm thoughts and big hugs to Duke

I am praying for him.


----------



## Duke's Momma

puddinhd58 said:


> Oh Cindy, hang in there.... He is almost done with teatment, right? I have worked in on Oncology practice for years and with people anyway, the toxicity seems to build up as the treatments go on.... but when complete, they regain their strenth....
> 
> Good thoughts to you and Duke today...


Thank you, Puddin, but no, he's not almost done. Wed. is his 3rd treatment and he'll have 2 more past that. I'll be ready for him to regain his strength as we've been doing this since Sept. 25 including the trial/study time.


----------



## Duke's Momma

merryh said:


> So sorry to hear about Duke! Hold him, kiss him, hug him and treasure the days you have with him. He might surprise eeryone and be with you many more years to come! Take each day as it comes.


Thank you, Merryh - I sent you a message on your profile page. Please check there.


----------



## Duke's Momma

coppers-mom said:


> Hugs and kisses to you both.
> I hope Duke is eating a little better, but heck if he wants chicken who are we to argue? I am quite fond of it myself.
> 
> A little extra attention and spoiling is good for the soul too - just remember that you might need some of that too Cindy since this is hurting you too. Get a book you really like or some special food treat or a great movie or well, you get the idea.
> 
> Cyber hugs and prayers are great, but you need to make sure you have some real human contact to help out when you need it so much. Do you have a good friend who understands how MUCH you love Duke and is close enough to help you out sometimes?
> 
> Since I live so far away, here are some more cyber hugs and prayers for you and the gorgeous Duke.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


I do have a dear friend that's nuts about her Akita as we are about our Golden and she's actually gone with me to some appointments. Thank you for the hugs and smooches for our baby puppy. Honestly, I can't wait for us to go NE so he can show off his clothes.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke and Cindy*

Duke and Cindy:

Praying for you both everyday.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

We Lobe U Dukee! --Gay n Tailer


----------



## coppers-mom

Duke is gorgeous even when nekkid, but his clothes are nice too.

I'm glad you have a friend close by who understands since not everybody does.........

Wednesday will be his "hump" day (how appropriate) and I hope he just goes forward with increasing health from there.

Man, these babies sure do own our hearts. No one or nothing loves you with such unreserved zest as a dog.: Red goldens seem to be even better at it than most.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Hugs and good thoughts for you and Duke. Spoil him and enjoy Christmas!! Keeping you both in our prayers.


----------



## Duke's Momma

goldencontriever3 said:


> Hugs and good thoughts for you and Duke. Spoil him and enjoy Christmas!! Keeping you both in our prayers.


Thank you and we will. How's Tasha doing? That sweetheart......

We might be staying here instead of heading for NE as there's the mother of all snow storms coming in their way (and ours) and I'm not sure it's worth it - we can go after when the weather clears and see my brother again this summer.

(I kind of hope we stay here)

Copper's Mom, I agree - reds are the best.

Gay N Tailer - Dukee lobes u da manee manee.

Thank you Karen, for your prayers.

Night all.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I kind of hope you stay here too 

Are you expecting more snow?


----------



## Duke's Momma

Jo Ellen said:


> I kind of hope you stay here too
> 
> Are you expecting more snow?


Yes, we are - 40% tomorrow, 90% tomorrow night, 60% Wednesday and then 0% for the rest of the week.

Nebraska on I-80 corridor is same exact thing except also 60% on Thursday.

So, really the best time would be Friday to go but we need to be back by Saturday!

But, we'll wait and see anyway. Things might change. A meterologist is the only profession that can be wrong so much of the time and still get paid! lol And, we still listen to them!!!!:


----------



## cham

Merry Christmas Dukee and Cindy. He is right at the top of my prayer list(well you are too), he just reminds me too much of Mitch. I just really wish Dukee's journey ended as well and quickly as the Mitchman's did.

You all have a merry merry, and give each other nibbles hugs, and what ever Dukee wants Dukee wants!:smooch:


----------



## paula bedard

Ike and I are sending along Christmas Cheer and New Year's blessings for improved health and much happiness. 
God Bless...


----------



## Jazz & Jules

And how is our Master Duke and Ms Cindy this morning?


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Here's a lil' sumpin to help you feel better Duke!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Ahhhhh, chicken soup - soup for the soul. lol

Thanks everyone and I pray you all have a very Merry Christmas yourselves.

So, this is the deal - the vet FINALLY called me this morning - as well as speaking to his regular vet.


He's still nauseous - smacking his lips with his tongue, ec. - no vomiting.
1 Cerenia today and see if he eats tonight without the stimulant first.
chemo tomorrow so we'll talk then about a different anti nausea med if #2 works.
Also talk about his kidneys as well tomorrow.
Am going to make a homemade kidney food with hamburger, quinjua (sp), egg, bone meal & white bread.
feed equal parts & with kibble & see how he does.

In a nut shell, the onco dr. thinks he's just still nauseous which is uncommon but not unheard of - again, he just feels like ****!

He's yummily munched on a bully stick which imho would make anyone sick except a dog & I took that away and replaced with a sterilized bone he's munching on now. Pretty soon I'll give him some more chicken & kibble as I haven't had a chance to make his food yet.

All in all, I am optimistic again that he'll eat his normal food soon. He was eating chicken nuggets, treats, etc. but with the nuggets I worry about the amount of fat - all we need is his pancreas to get wacked on top of everything else!!!!

I'll let you know what they say about things after tomorrow.

Thanks again - you all are the G R E A T E S T!!!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Keeping you and Duke in our prayers. Hope everything goes well tomorrow and that the doctors can give him a different antinausea med. Be strong and hang in there Cindy. Imagine the chemo eating away at the bad c cells and Duke strong when he comes through this. Hugs to you and Duke.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Okay, so the chemo is pac man chomping up the "C". I can visualize that!

Through ice and wind and snow Duke got to his onco appt for his 3rd doxo treatment. 2 more to go. Still complete remission. Gave him puppy food to eat instead of the renal food right now. Need to keep him happy. I guess that's why we always call him "puppy!"

Anyway, they all love him there. He's got the runs & we're to keep him on the cerenia. I have a good feeling again. Not that feelings necessarily have anything to do with it!

Merry Christmas, everyone. I cannot say thanks enough for all the support, prayers and understanding I have received for me and my boy Duke. I know I don't mention everyone's names when I respond - please forgive me for that. I wish everyone a very prosperous new year.


----------



## Augie's Mom

IMO the best two words in the english language "complete remission". Yeah Duke!!

Glad to hear that you made it to your appointment safe and sound. Wishing you and Duke a wonderful Christmas and health and happiness in the New Year!


----------



## paula bedard

May God Bless You and Duke with a Merry Tummy Happy Christmas and Bless you with a healthy and happy New Year!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hi, Paula

A "Merry Tummy Happy Christmas". lol Thank you and we receive that and the healthy new year.

And, you, friend - wishing you all the best in the coming year. Thank you so much for all your support and kind words and prayers.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I'm glad you're home with Duke for Christmas. Home is safe right now, home is good. 

Merry Christmas, Cindy :heartbeat


----------



## ggdenny

All the best to Duke and he starts to feel better.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Jo Ellen said:


> I'm glad you're home with Duke for Christmas. Home is safe right now, home is good.
> 
> Merry Christmas, Cindy :heartbeat


I so totally agree, Jo. Something in me did not - almost could not - leave this afternoon, regardless of the weather. It didn't feel right. He's happily munching on a sterilized bone as I type in his own living room instead of out in the cold, wind and Nebraska!

I am going to put on his jacket tomorrow and we'll take a short walk (I have ugly black booties for him - hmph - they won't match - but they will keep his feet warm). lol I just read that back - I"M not going to put his jacket on - HE"LL have his jacket on HIM. He just loves the snow and we should again have a good amount when waking up tomorrow morning.

There was a very disheartening thing at CSU today. We went in at 10:30 and all but one of the dogs were Golden Retrievers. It almost made me cry. For the most part I think it was tumors of some sort. One had a huge incision on it's side from top of ribcage down to belly and then her bum was all shaven and her rectum was all red and inflamed. She comes bounding out of there wagging her tail and so sweet.

Another was receiving radiation for a benign tumor on her rectum that is so stubborn it will not go away with any type of drugs and is now bleeding. It's very serious as well. She was still quite drugged but oh my, that face. Very, very pretty little girl - Duke's age - 8 1/2.

Those two were blond but the rest of them were red heads. I think I saw a total of 6 goldens excluding Duke today at CSU. Sad, so very sad to think of such a wonderful breed having so many issues.

Merry Christmas right back at ya, Jo. My friend. Please give that beautiful Daizee Dukee a scratch and a snooch on her lips from me, and fank u fur dis.


----------



## Duke's Momma

ggdenny said:


> All the best to Duke and he starts to feel better.


Thank you, ggdenny. He will start to feel better. It's starting already with the puppy food - he loves it! My problem is I just want to switch immediately as he's really not eating the other food, but I'll try to do it slowly. Merry Christmas!


----------



## gold4me

I am so glad you are home with Duke. You are in a safe place for him and no stress. MERRY CHRISTMAS from Emmy, Gambler and ME! We are thinking of you daily!!!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad Duke did well today and you are home safe. Give him a big hug from us. Merry Christmas to you and Duke and our wish for you all is a happy and healthy New Year!! Keeping you and Duke in our prayers.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Merry Christmas, everyone.

After googling "loss of appetite in chemo dogs" I came up with "food adversion". I've read about it here I think where they think that the food is causing them to be sick, so they don't eat.

I think that's what's happening with Duke. He had some food in his bowl and walked around it and sniffed and poked his nose in it but didn't eat. he will eat bits and pieces. I think he's getting enough to keep him healthy - I just have to remember small amounts at each feeding. 

This is where it gets funny. It said to feed them at different places in the house and because it's so frigid cold he can't eat outside so I'm feeding him in various places in the house. He's gotten so picky, he'll pick up his food, put it on the floor and then eat all but crumbs (of canned food) or he'll have a TD kibble and leave pieces of it laying around also. So, what I have, if someone would broom my house is probably 2 full meals of dog food!!! OMG, I've never seen such a mess lol

I'm going to have to vacuum once a day so I don't get ants or embarrased if someone drops over. Oh, I've also tried to change his bowl to see if it would help.

So, Dee had a peanut butter/honey sandwich and gave him a piece. He gummed it and left it lay on the carpet. He gave him 1/2 a hard boiled egg which he ate half and the yoke is all over on the carpet. You get the picture.

Anyway I just wanted to share. And, he's wearing his coat to go out all the time now and I think he loves it. He'll lay in the slow with his coat on - so cute & funny.

I hope everyone had a grand Christmas.

Cindy & Duke

PS - I was eating a tortilla and I gave him a piece and he was kind of gawking and acting like he was very uncomfortable so I pried his mouth open and it was stuck to the roof of his soft pallet (do they have one? Well it would be where ours is anyway - all the way back on the roof of his mouth) So, picture this - I had his mouth pried open and my hand in there trying to scrape it off the roof of his mouth with my fingernail (not sharp) and gagged him. Geeze - what a comedy of errors! So, hellowwwwww - I gave him a hard treat and tada - gone. What that poor guy goes through with a mom like me.


----------



## davebeech

Merry Christmas to you and Duke, great to hear he is starting to eat. All the best for the New Year


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thanks, Dave. I actually thought we were close to being over the hump when he vomited everything he ate tonight. The poor guy. And, he's been taking cerenia so I really thought that that wasn't possible. He must really feel crappy which I know he does - just by looking at him.

They say 3-5 days after chemo they can get to feeling pretty crappy and this is day 3. So, as hard as it's going to be I'm withholding food until tomorrow morning. 

The thing that always concerns me when he gets sick is - has his potassium bromide had enough time to disolve. My desire is to give him another for good measure, but I can't do that!

My poor guy - we could sure use some extra prayers this way that he starts feeling better very soon. We went to Petsmart today and got some Hills A/I which is for rebound feeding - when they don't want to eat - and he weighed 76# so even though he's not been eating a bunch, it's enough to keep his weight okay - must be the extra TD & treats I give him.

Anyway - night.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Poor Duke  Is this his last chemo? I hope? I want him to get past this part so we can see how much better he feels.


----------



## Duke's Momma

I know, Jo. I want this part to be over and him on the other side. No, he has 2 more treatments. We bought the a/d for him yesterday and he LOVES that. He ate some this morning and some of his "go to" t/d and has held it down so far. I think the t/d is what's helping keep weight on him as you don't feed much normally because it's such big kibbles and meant for teeth and apparently it tastes yummy.

I e-mailed one of his onco vets last night (1:30 mst) to tell him what's going on but I realize he won't get it until tomorrow. I call him Duggie Howser (I'm sure I just murdered that name) cuze he's so young! He's the best one in returning my calls and e-mails.

I want to add another antinausea med and he said we could do that. maybe one in the am & another in the pm.

But, on a lighter note, he is better today. We are going out in a bit and we'll take him with us. An article I read on food adversion said to feed them in different places that he associates fun with and yesterday when we left, I put some food in a dish in the truck - he loves to go for rides - and he gobbled it down. Maybe I just fed him too much because I was just so excited that he was eating! Maybe that's what made him sick. *sigh* It's just hard to know. 

I have to remember that he feels crappy and have more patience but it's just so worrisome!


----------



## Jo Ellen

It must be so hard to take care of a dog in Duke's condition ... they can't talk to us, it must be a lot of trial and error, a new learning curve. You're doing great -- just stay away from the tortillas :


----------



## Duke's Momma

Jo Ellen said:


> It must be so hard to take care of a dog in Duke's condition ... they can't talk to us, it must be a lot of trial and error, a new learning curve. You're doing great -- just stay away from the tortillas :


It is hard - and I think also that his taste buds are so wacked (they say in humans that the doxorubicin makes a metalic taste in the mouth - did someone here say that or on the lymphoma board? :doh: I am really getting bad!) Anyway that and the food adversion is making it a challenge. And, I just want him to feel better. This morning he actually "wrestled" with his dad a bit - not much, bit a little.

The tortilla thing - omg, it was a comedy of errors for sure. Scared me and yet made me laugh at myself. And, he was looking at me like wth, mom - wth is this?

Thank you for checking in on us, Jo. I'm going to feed him a little more in a bit. I can actually mix that a/d with a little of his regular kibble and he ate it all! I'm feeding very little at short intervals and it seems to be working - :crossfing today.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad Duke's new regimen is working. I hope you got to go outside and have a good romp.

You are both in my thoughts and prayers. Only two more to go!!!!!!!! (I know it's hard, but at least you're on the down slope). Hugs to the gorgeous Duke and you.:smooch:


----------



## goldencontriever3

Glad to hear Duke is starting to eat a little better. Hope this continues and we hope you both had a great Christmas. Please know you are both in our prayers and that we lit a candle for you both on Christmas Eve when we went to church. Give Duke a big hug and kiss from us.


----------



## puddinhd58

Cindy,
Glad to hear Duke feels a little better today. ! I am thinking of Duke and you as the holiday's come and go...

Yes, in humans (and I am sure dogs too) many chemo agents, esp. doxorubicin makes everything taste bad... My Mom had chemo and she did not want to eat at all... 

It sounds like your doing a great job!!! Hugs to you and Duke.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Okay, so after he vomited up what he ate in the truck, there was no more feeding him there. And, he would have nothing to do with the food he threw up either. However, this morning, after his cerenia & appetite stimulant, he's had a good appetite - really good appetite. More so than in the past. Even ate 2 apple cores that he loves and would have nothing to do with for weeks.

I did speak with the vet and we're getting Reglan on board today (3x/day) and thinks that the aversion is from being nauseous. That's the only thing he think is going on. I am excited to see if this helps. He said probably won't see anything until tomorrow, but still - this would be very good. He's even acting a little goobery. : I think the cerenia wears off around mid afternoon. So, the reglan should help.:wavey::wavey:

Thank you for all the prayers - they're helping!

Cindy & Duke


----------



## puddinhd58

You be tough Duke and eat those apple cores!!!! 
Big Hugs to you and your Momma today!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Yay, Duke! 

Such a different world you live in now. I bet there was a time not too long ago you spent your days trying to keep Duke away from food, now everyday it's about getting him to eat. That's sad, Cindy. You are my hero :heartbeat


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thanks, Puddin! You know apple seeds have some kind of a cancer fighting agent in them. Someone else told me they're poison. I don't think so. It was hurting my heart that he wasn't enjoying that which he used to so much.

Jo, thank you. We just do what we have to do. I remember his stomach being the bane of his existence. It truly is a different world now but am looking forward to when it's the same ole' world just tweaked a bit. As a matter of fact, he has an appt. with the groomer on Wednesday. He's been chewing his nails! I'm having them clip them this time and usually I bathe and groom him myself but I cannot get him 100% dry with the dryers and that was one stipulation that the vet told me was to not let him go out wet. He'll be so purdy I'll get more pics.

I can smell him laying here - you know, that musty foot dog smell. mmmmmmm. I am truly blessed that we still have him. I love him so.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad Duke's appetite has improved and he is feeling better. apple cores, horse apples..... let him have what he wants right?

I can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## pb1221

Thinking of you and Duke today. Hugs and prayers coming your way.


----------



## cham

Prayers and positive thoughts going Dukees way along with his adoring family. 
I haven't been around much, things are nuts here, but I am following along. 

Please give him a big kiss and ear scratches from the MA mob....:smooch: and me to!


----------



## paula bedard

Checking in this morning and hoping that Duke's appetite is better today and he's able to keep his food down. I don't leave comments often, but you and Duke are always in my prayers.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Good Morning!

Just a quick update as today's Dee's b-day and we're going out for b-fast. Thank you so much, C-M, pb, Cham & Paula for checking in and your well wishes.

The most amazing thing happened last night - he ate all his dinner! Then I put a little more kibble out and he ate that! Then, I put out 4 TDs just before bedtime and he ate that! You just have no idea how that crunching kibble sound is music to my ears!!!!

So, I am hesitant but very optimistic that we are on our way out of this cycle. This morning he didn't have anything to do with his pill pocket with his antinausea meds & his appetite stimulant so I had to cram those down his throat but have no doubt that before long he'll be wanting his b-fast.

You all have a good day and I'll check back later. In addition to Dee's b-day b-fast, there's a memorial service we are attending for a dear friend's dad who passed away right before Christmas. So, it'll be a while before we're back.

Thanks again.

Cindy & Duke


----------



## hotel4dogs

just checking in to see how Duke is doing today. GREAT news from last night, but sorry to hear he didn't want his pill pockets today.
One thing I've learned here at the pet hotel is that the smart dogs learn to associate the pill pockets with, yes, pills! A lot of them will refuse them pretty quickly.
So we use different things to hide the pills so that the dogs don't get as wise to it as quickly. 
Cream cheese works well. 
Liverwurst is a favorite of a lot of dogs.
The old standby, peanut butter.
Fig newton cookies (I kid you not)
Marshmallows
hugs to you today!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hi again

Good idea on the other ideas for his meds. We used to just hide them in his canned food and he'd gobble them up. Then he got wise to that, too. Once his stomach was settled, he did the pill pocket for the other meds when he ate. I think he'll be fine with them once his stomach is not upset.

He's not gobbling his food - he's being a very dainty eater - huh, go figure!

I may try the cream cheese but I hesitate using anything with sugar in it.

Thanks for checking in! Hugs right back at ya!

Cindy & Duke


----------



## ggdenny

Really glad to hear he's eating and keeping his food down.


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope you and Duke had a good day and he is eating well. Happy Birthday Dee!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Checking in on Duke. Hope he is eating and feeling well!! Give him a big hug!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Da Dukee, Da Dukee...kan u tell u r Daddy da Harpy Burpday 2 him frum da me, K? I Lobe U Dukee! --Da Tailer Dawg n Da Mi Momma


----------



## goldencontriever3

Wishing you and Duke a Happy New Year!!


----------



## puddinhd58

Cindy, checking in with you and Dukie....Hoping this year brings nothing but remission and good golden days!!!!


----------



## mybuddy

dis is da buddy

da dukie. happee noo earz. dood yoo habda nise kwissiemuz? i habed da manee fingz too doo dis seezun.

i fink dis wil bee da guud earz.

i lobe yoo da manee manee

dis is da buddy


----------



## puddinhd58

Ok Cindy..I am getting worried about you and Duke now... Does anyone know if they went out of town?


----------



## Karen519

*Duke and Cindy*

Duke and Cindy

Happy New Year! We are worried we haven't heard from you!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Cindy...checking on Duke. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Checking in Cindy with you and Duke! Hope to hear from you all soon!


----------



## Duke's Momma

DOWPE! I'm sorry - we did sneak out and go to Nebraska for a quick trip. Left, um, Wed. afternoon, back today. Long trip but nice to see the folks. Duke was under the weather until today. He's a homebody and really doesn't like to travel although he travels very well.

Didn't eat much at all - I called the onco vet yesterday and left a message for him. Not real sure what to do with our guy. Even the apparently yummy a/d that's supposed to get him back on track he turned his nose up on. I'm just praying that it was because we were in a different place.

No more diarrhea - yea - no vomiting - yea again. Just feeling crappy. Having to force his meds down him because he's decided he doesn't like the pill pockets right now. 

However, for the time being he's loving popcorn. So, I'm feeding him some popcorn in his bowl over his food and he's enjoying that. They say grains are not good for cancer puppies. Corn isn't a grain but a starch none the less. I'll have to check on the other board.

But, at this point - again - whatever he wants that's what we're giving him. And, my go to chicken he's still pretty much enjoying.

I'm really sorry I didn't let you all know we were leaving. I started a post and got interupted and never got back to it. I hope everyone had a very safe new years eve. J&J, GC3, Pud, Karen & all, I'm really sorry. It's very sweet for you guys to check on us and I didn't mean to worry anyone!

btw

HAPPY DA NU EARZ! HEERZ TU A BRANDNU SPANKUN NU EARZ WIFF DA NO KANSUR! REMISHON FUREBER.​ 
FANK U FUR DIS. I LOBE U ALL DA MANEE MANEE
FANK U
DA DUKEE N DA HIZ MOMMA
​


----------



## Duke's Momma

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Da Dukee, Da Dukee...kan u tell u r Daddy da Harpy Burpday 2 him frum da me, K? I Lobe U Dukee! --Da Tailer Dawg n Da Mi Momma


fank u fur dis butn mi daddee duznt hab da burpdays anee da moor. dats wot he da toldn mee. but fank u fur dis. i lobe u da tailur.
ur frend da dukee


----------



## Duke's Momma

mybuddy said:


> dis is da buddy
> 
> da dukie. happee noo earz. dood yoo habda nise kwissiemuz? i habed da manee fingz too doo dis seezun.
> 
> i fink dis wil bee da guud earz.
> 
> i lobe yoo da manee manee
> 
> dis is da buddy


da buddee, dis iz da dukee. happee nu earz tu u. da happee nu earz tu u. da happee nu earz tu da buddee. da happee nu earz tu u.
fank u fur dis. 
i lobe u da manee manee tu,
ur frend da dukee
da buddee, i did hab da guud kwissiemuz. fank u fur axin. if mi momma wuud gib me da kaake, den id be da happee dukee.


----------



## mybuddy

Hi Cindy

I am sorry to hear that our boy is not feeling like eating that much. I wonder why? Perhaps it was the trip....sweet boy. Have you tried beef? I am sure you have. Tuna? Buddy lobes da toona.

Let us know what the doctor says...will be waiting on that.

Happy New year to you all.

Love and hugs
Vic and buddy


----------



## puddinhd58

So happy it was just a quick trip!!! Rusty and I were starting to fret a little!!!

I am hoping that Duke was just out of his element and he will eat like a king today!!! 

Goooo Duke.....


----------



## Jo Ellen

I so don't like it when Duke isn't eating!  

I can never make a bowl of popcorn without sharing some with Daisy. I would be just like you. 

Dogs are definitely creatures of habit. Maybe now that he's home you can get back to your routine with the food. But man, I just can't imagine this daily struggle -- the things we take for granted, huh? I can't imagine Daisy turning up her nose at anything ... except green peppers :


----------



## goldencontriever3

Hope Duke is eating better today now that he is home. Hugs to you and Duke!


----------



## Duke's Momma

He is eating better now that he's home. However, I am having to hand feed him (hmmmmm, I wonder if this is the "playing me" part) but for now - whatever it takes I'll do.

Vic, I have tried absolutely everything imagineable. For one time he's all about it so I go get a truck load of whatever it was just to find out the next time - yeah, not so much. *sigh* You should see my food bill!

But, rotissary chicken is my go to and for the most part he loves it. So, we carry on. He did manage to get a full b-fast down him I think, now that it's 1:00.

My sweet, sweet boy.


----------



## davebeech

Good Boy Duke, you get that food down yer neck. Great to hear he is eating better today. I get chicken breast for Tom and poach them.............he loves them !!


----------



## AnnieVA

Fingersd & paws crossed for Duke. Know what you are going through.

Hugs to you & Duke.

AnnieVA


----------



## AtticusJordie

Way to go Duke. Eat yer fill and make Momma happy.

The crew here east of Pittsburgh hopes you both have a better New Year!

SJ


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Checking in on you and Duke. I'm hoping the new year will be good to your boy. Eat for mama Duke!!! "Here comes the choo-choo headed into the tunnel. Open wide!"


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Eat, Dukee...butt u shood keep makering u r momma feeed u...dat ib good, dat ib good. I haffa goo plway in da blizzard sumor. I lobe da sno...WooHooRoo!


----------



## puddinhd58

> I am having to hand feed him (hmmmmm, I wonder if this is the "playing me" part) but for now - whatever it takes I'll do.


Maybe he just likes Momma to feed him?  Sweet boy!!!!! 

Hope he has a really good day today! And of course, that means YOU will have a really good day too! 

Hugs from Kathy and Rusty!


----------



## Jo Ellen

I love you, Duke!! :smooch:


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Wee gotta 22 paw ob sno laster nite! WooHooRoo Dagin! Bak latter! Da Dukee, Da Dukee...Kan u kom n plway wiff me?


----------



## gold4me

Dookie iz me and da gamboi. We r senin u wots an wots ob hugz an kissies. WE LUB U


----------



## tippykayak

I hope he's just manipulating you for tastier food.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Jo, he loves you too, as I do. 
AnnieVA, have you gone through this? I'm sorry if you have - I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy! I think of tippykayak often during this journey. I cannot imagine what he went through!
Hi, Dave! It's good to see you poke in occassionally. Give that big beautiful boy Tom some tummy rubs and ear scratches from me & Duke.
SJ, thanks for your positive thoughts coming our way. We can use all we can get!
Cindy, "Here comes the choo-choo headed into the tunnel. Open wide!" - I like that!! lol
Tailer, thanks for inviting Dukee ober I mean over to play but he just can't right now. But, fank I mean thank you!
Kathy, he is doing about the same today. He'll eat when I feed him. I just don't know if I'm feeding him enough!

So, he's doing the marathon peeing thing and I think he has a UTI. Please, God, no. Those meds will knock the crap out of him and if he's not eating well now, what will THAT do???

The vet will call me tomorrow am I think. If not, I'll just make an appt. for him tomorrow.

Anyway - thanks everyone. And....da happee nu earz


----------



## Duke's Momma

tippykayak said:


> I hope he's just manipulating you for tastier food.


Hi! Me too, me too. I like your new signature picture. I love your red heads.


----------



## Duke's Momma

gold4me said:


> Dookie iz me and da gamboi. We r senin u wots an wots ob hugz an kissies. WE LUB U


fank u fur dis. i lobe u da manee mannee n i lobe da hugz n da kissies.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Okay, so today is the FIRST day in 22 years that I haven't given Duke his appetite stimulant to eat. Last night he was ravenously hungry so I gave him some of his old NF kibble (over a cup) and he ate it all right before bed.

So I thought I'd try feeding him without the stimulant. He's finishing his kibble now. I hand fed him chicken and his td and now he's eating his nf all on his own. I am crying. My sweet boy. My sweet, brave boy.


----------



## fostermom

Duke's Momma said:


> Okay, so today is the FIRST day in 22 years that I haven't given Duke his appetite stimulant to eat. Last night he was ravenously hungry so I gave him some of his old NF kibble (over a cup) and he ate it all right before bed.
> 
> So I thought I'd try feeding him without the stimulant. He's finishing his kibble now. I hand fed him chicken and his td and now he's eating his nf all on his own. I am crying. My sweet boy. My sweet, brave boy.


I am so glad he's eating without the stimulant! That is wonderful news.


----------



## Duke's Momma

fostermom said:


> I am so glad he's eating without the stimulant! That is wonderful news.


Thank you for checking on our boy! It *is* wonderful news - I feel like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders. I still think he has a UTI and am submitting a first morning sample tomorrow to my regular vet because at least they can see if there's bacteria and if there is then they'll send it off for a culture instead of paying for culture right away at CSU. Have to watch the pennys you know.

But, at least he's eating which tells me he's finally feeling better. His next (4th out of 5) chemo treatment is the 14th. We just need to pray that it doesn't make him sick again.


----------



## tippykayak

Duke's Momma said:


> Thank you for checking on our boy! It *is* wonderful news - I feel like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders. I still think he has a UTI and am submitting a first morning sample tomorrow to my regular vet because at least they can see if there's bacteria and if there is then they'll send it off for a culture instead of paying for culture right away at CSU. Have to watch the pennys you know.
> 
> But, at least he's eating which tells me he's finally feeling better. His next (4th out of 5) chemo treatment is the 14th. We just need to pray that it doesn't make him sick again.


Whoo hoo! Go Duke!

Even if the next round does put him off his food, you've got a lot of experience with getting him through it.


----------



## puddinhd58

:banana::woot2::dblthumb2GO DUKE GO!!!!!!!! Eat your heart out buddy!!!!! :dblthumb2 

Cindy, I am so happy for YOU that Duke is eating...it is like a knife in the heart when they are suffering, sick, sad, etc.... 
Enjoy enjoy enjoy!!!! :wavey:


----------



## Claire's Friend

Great news about your boy. Keep it up Duke !!!


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope you and Duke have a great time and he continues to eat well.
I hope he doesn't have a UTI and I hope and pray his appetite continues to be good and he feels great! I know if he does, you will too.:


----------



## Jo Ellen

Duke's Momma said:


> Okay, so today is the FIRST day in 22 years that I haven't given Duke his appetite stimulant to eat.


 
:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun

22 years is a_ looooong_ time


----------



## Duke's Momma

I know! I was getting very concerned. : lol


----------



## goldencontriever3

Great news!! Go Duke...Keep up the good work!! Tasha had several UTI's while she was going through chemo. I hope Duke does not and he just wants to go play outside. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

-  -  -


----------



## paula bedard

Great news to check back after the New Year and see that Duke is eating without his appetite stimulant! Hopes and Prayers that 2010 is a great year for Duke....1 of many more great years! Hope it's not a UTI, he's been through enough. We'll be thinking of you on the 14th. Fingers crossed this last round is easy on him.

God Bless


----------



## goldensmum

So pleased that Duke is eating without the a/s - long may it continue to be so. Will cross everything here for him and hoping and praying that his improvement continues. Give him a big hug from me


----------



## Duke's Momma

Gotta run get his sample to the vets (urine). Had to give him his "a/s" this morning - he's not feeling well, but I think it's the UTI - pretty sure he's got one. Very visibly uncomfortable when trying to pee.

I'll let you all know.


----------



## Duke's Momma

"significant UTI". They sent it off to culture but want him to get on antibiotics today we just don't know what to give him yet due to his nausea issues.

I'm waiting for a call. Bless his little pea pickin' heart! I honestly do not know how these can get soooo out of hand sooooo quickly. He is immuno-suppressed so that has something to do with it - chemo, steroids, etc. Anyway - that's what my boy is dealing with right now.

I knew it. And, it's not as bad as his last one, praise God!

Just an update.

Cindy & Duke


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh, lots of TLC for Duke ( and you) coming from our house. Get feeling better pronto handsome boy!!!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Okay - EWE! He pooped this morning and like a good mom, I checked it. WORMS!! It was white and long and was crawling around. So, I called the vet and am on my way to get the dewormer.

So, could this have also been why he wasn't so hungry? Can they make them feel bad?

And, HOW IN THE WORLD CAN WORMS LIVE WHERE THERE'S CHEMO DRUGS?


----------



## goldencontriever3

Oh poor Duke and you!! I hope he is feeling better soon!! Hang in there! Give Duke a big hug!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thanks! The poor guy is really going through it. They've also got him on an antibiotic for the UTI. The culture is growing "alot" they said but the sensitivity tests won't be back until tomorrow at which time we may have to change his antibiotic.

Consequently he's still getting his appetite stimulant for right now with eveyrthing else going on I need to be sure he eats.

He's still enjoying the rotissary chickens. I bought 4 yesterday at Sam's club and deboned them today. He's all about that!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I boarded a dog once that I had to give antibiotic shots to, and several cats. 
Is that an option for Duke? It's very easy to do, and would avoid causing any further problems for his poor tummy.
Just a thought.


----------



## Duke's Momma

hotel4dogs said:


> I boarded a dog once that I had to give antibiotic shots to, and several cats.
> Is that an option for Duke? It's very easy to do, and would avoid causing any further problems for his poor tummy.
> Just a thought.


You know, I had thought of that. Must be confirmation  . I'll check on that tomorrow when the sensitivity tests come back. We have horses and have given shots to them and although Duke is considerably smaller (shhhh, he doesn't know that) than a horse, I'm sure we could do it. I'm also sure he's really tired of me sticking my hands in his mouth. Last night he bit me (not on purpose - I think :crossfing) while I was trying to give him his reglan. Sometimes he'll do the pill pockets - sometimes not. *sigh*


----------



## coppers-mom

*Roundworms*

These are the most common type of worms that are likely to infect your dog. They are generally 2-4 inches long, tan or white and "spaghetti-like" creatures with tapered ends.
If your dog becomes infected with roundworms, it may experience vomiting, diarrhea, and show a generally unhealthy appearance. If it becomes heavily infested, it may pass whole worms in its stool. 

I am sad Duke has worms, but it sure sounds like roundworms and maybe he will perk up after the nasty buggers are gone! they can live through anything.......

I hope the antibiotics kick in and he gets over his UTI quickly.

Cyber hugs to both of you. I hope his appetite gets so good I need to buy stock in Sam's club.:


----------



## Duke's Momma

EWE!!! :vomit:I saw a dead one today in his poo. At least it was on it's way out (so to speak - no pun intended) They were about 1/2" long, white and flat spagetti like. Is that a whole worm do you think? Where in the WORLD could he have picked them up? He is with us most of the time with the occassional visit to the neighbors.

That could very well be why he hadn't been eating very well. Does it make them lethargic and generally "off" while the worms are dieing as well?

Thank you for your most informative post regarding yet another thing being emitted out of Duke's butt! I already own 1/2 of Sam's club! lol

Seriously, though - thank you for the info regarding a most unpleasant situation.


----------



## mybuddy

dis is da buddy

da dukie...downt wermy bout da wermyz inda yer butt. sumtymez da wermyz likda butt behabior. i lobe yoo n den wee kan shase da wermyz too da oder pwase.

yoo kan takda edisine wat wil tel da wermies da gow da oder pwase.

doo yoo wunda kom mi partee?

i lobe yoo

dis is da buddy


----------



## gold4me

Dookie iz me an da gamboi. Dunt be barrassed dat ur mommie disgustin ur butt. Mommie r lik dat. 
We lub U
We kan go tu da pardee wif u at da Buddeeez howse


----------



## Duke's Momma

hallloooo da buddee n da gamboi. fank u fur dis, dis, dis wermy behabior owt da butt. i am berree embarrasst bowt dis. i am berree embarrasst. n den mi momma wiiips mi butt wif da damt cloff n den i wun da lek it n den hurz sayz NO da dukkee - no lekkee lekkee. den i grrroul at hurz cuz huz makes me bery bery da mad at dis.

i am bery tired n da tyme bonz iz heer so i cant kum tu er partee k? butt fank u fur dis inbidashon fur ur partee da buddee.

i lobe u boff da manee manee.

fank u fur dis

ur frend da dukkee


----------



## Duke's Momma

So, hi everyone.

Duke really seems so weak and frail right now. Do you suppose it's the worms and killing them? He threw up a bit last night (I forgot the last 2 reglan for nausea yesterday - BAD MOM) I'm just not sure what to do. I keep telling myself - only 2 more treatments. Only 2 more treatments.

And, the uti - still waiting for the sensitivity test results to make sure we're giving him the right antibiotic. GRRRRRRR - they were supposed to be back FRIDAY and then YESTERDAY AM and now it's the weekend. That could also make him not feel well. I've been told that many a chemo dog has lost the fight due to uti's. They are very serious in chemo dogs.

So, Puddin - any indication AT ALL about marathon peeing - take a sample in immediately. First morning stream with no food for 6 hours prior.

He's so cute, though. We have an antique wicker love seat underneath our bay window in the kitchen. It's been there since we've had the puppy but only recently he's dubbed it his other bed. When we come home - there he is. And, it like molds around his body! I'm going to get a picture of it.

Also, I ran across some pics on a cd of his therapy sessions after his knee surgery on the underwater treadmill. I'll post those when I have a second. Jo remembers those days!

Gotta run to the store. Sorry I've been gone much of the weekend - crazy busy for us.


----------



## puddinhd58

Cindy, I am so sorry Duke is feeling so punked.... Maybe its just the worms???
Rusty hasn't had any marathon pee'ing yet...hopefully he won't...

Give him a big hug for me!


----------



## marleysmummy

Hi Cindy & Duke,

Just wanted to see how Duke was doing today, I hope he's feeling a little better and you get the results back for his UTI.

Sending love and hugs from Marley & Me x


----------



## Jo Ellen

I certainly do remember those days  Those were easy days, weren't they? Seems so long ago, but really not ... what, 3-4 years? 

You said many chemo dogs lose the fight due to UTI's? Is that really true? I'm kind of stuck on that one, Cindy ... help me out here 

I hope he's doing better today. Up and down and up and down, I'm right here with you, hon. 

{{hugs}}


----------



## coppers-mom

I don't know if Duke would feel bad while the worms are dying, but I would guess he might. The good news is that the worm episode should be over by now except for maybe still passing a nasty dead one....

My BassettX was about 9 weeks old when I found him. He passed worms as long as he was (and he is long)! Your so lovely description sounds like Duke is passing the whole worm. I believe they can get them from fleas, but my memory isn't what it used to be. I think that Duke might be more susceptible due to his chemo. 

I hope you find out what antibiotic he needs and gets over the UTI in record time.
I'll keep you both on my prayer list for getting better and staying better.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hi, everyone. Thanks for checking in and responding with compassion, love and hope!

So, Jo, yes - they are so immuno-suppressed that a simple uti can kill them. There, I said it. The sensitivity reports aren't in yet because the culture is not done growing. *sigh* he has several bacteria and so they need for it to quit growing so they know for sure what will kill it. thanks for riding the mountains and the valleys with me.

So he's still on amoxicillan for now which kills e-coli which is one of the bacteria. It could be that this will do the trick and I should quit worrying.

This is our day:

give him the amoxicillan, appetite stimulant, reglan.
give him a little chicken so his amoxicillan isn't sitting on an empty stomach
wait 1/2 hour to 1 hour and put his nf kibble out. watch him not eat it
give him a pill pocket with 5 meds in it and watch him either eat it or spit it out.
give him a little more chicken to stimulate his appetite
tear up the pill pocket to give him his potassium bromide
put the rest back in his bowl
give him a t/d kibble to watch him spit it out or maybe eat it
try some canned food which he may eat some of
sometimes I put baby food mixed in with his kibble and/or put chicken on top of his kibble.

go downstairs to the office with the puppy and his food
give him a little more chicken
eventually (it's 12:00 now and he's not eaten any of his kibble) he will eat his kibble
start all over again for dinner.
One thing I asked his vet about this morning was his teeth. When he had them cleaned almost 2 years ago, there was a molar with a slight fracture and the premolar in front of it had some enamel damage. So, all of this could simply be because of his teeth. He's eating wierd and we all thought it was because of his nausea. I just e-mailed one of his onco drs and changed his chemo appt to tomorrow so he can be seen then as well.

Yes, Jo, a knee is a much simpler situation! I didn't think I'd ever say that! 

Coppers-mom - I did find dead worms on his tail! He must have been infested. I think they must all be dead now and we give a second round of meds for that next week. BLEH!!!!

He's getting lots of love and kisses and hugs and is at work with his daddy right now. 

I've got to get to work!

Pud - I'm really glad that Rusty isn't marathon peeing and hopefully won't.

Just another hurdle.


----------



## BeauShel

I am thinking of you both. Have you tried the Natural Balance rolls? They come in chicken, turkey, beef and I think lamb. It is moist and you can shred it like cheese and mold it around the pills. That is what I used for Beau when I had to give him all his meds twice a day. It was a life saver, because he hated the pill pockets. And pretty cheap for the length of time you can keep it in the refrigerator.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hi, Carol! Natural Balance Rolls!?! That sounds like it might work. Where do you get them? 

Thanks for the suggestion. He just doesn't like too much of anything except the rotissarie chicken. He's gotten very tired of the pill pockets.


----------



## GoldenJoy

You are an amazing doggy mama, that's for sure. What a blessed dog to receive such care!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duke's Momma

So, I just applied for Pet Care Credit and was approved. I can't remember how much I applied for but if he needs his teeth pulled, we can use that. We don't have enough trial credits left for his chemo/exam for tomorrow. We only have $181 left (praise God for the credit we DID have!)

So, it was pretty easy and now I don't feel quite so stressed.

Thank you, Golden Joy for your encouraging words. Sometimes we just don't feel like that good of moms!


----------



## marleysmummy

It's almost bed-time here for us. So jsut wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow and let you know I will be thinking of you both.

With love & hugs,


----------



## coppers-mom

[/QUOTE]Sometimes we just don't feel like that good of moms![/QUOTE]

You're the best mom! I am so sorry you and duke are having to go through this, but you two are fighting this together. I know it is hard to not be able to make him better immediately (and I sure wish you could), but you are doing everything to help through each day.::smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Duke's mom*

Duke's Mom

You are the Best Mom!
If our vet hadn't had Wells Fargo free interest for a year when Smooch tore her ACL in March, I don't know how we could have afforded her $3,600 surgery!! Two more payments and I'm done with Smooch and will be starting on Snobear's payments! Just grateful that my two Senior Babies are alive and happy with Ken and I!!


----------



## Jo Ellen

If the culture is not done growing, does that means it's really bad? Now I'm worried about the UTI, of all things


----------



## coppers-mom

At least he is on antibiotics that are effective against one of the bacteria. Hopefully the results will be back tomorrow and it will get knocked out quickly!

I am sorry and I guess glad to hear it might be his teeth causing the problem. that should hopefully be relatively easy fix.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Well, Jo, it is really bad, but like c-m said, if all the different bacterias are sensitive to amoxicillan, then we're in the clear. I'm hung up on the uti also but it's important to note that the amox. is killing lots because he's not marathon peeing anymore.

We'll see what they say regarding tomorrow's apt. It may be that he can't even have chemo tomorrow if his wbc isn't good which THAT should tell us something cuz he is on antibiotics which would help his wbc unless it's not killing all the bacteria, see? 

Thank you all for your well wishes tomorrow. Oh, his reg. vet also said that if it's teeth issues (I'm w/you, c-m! It would be an easy fix (maybe!)) that that would be easily seen especially with Duke cuz he's such a good boy and let's you do anything to/with him.

His appt. is at 9:30 mst, so I'll let everyone know as soon as I know anything. He finally ate his 1 cup of kibble at 4:30 pm. Now we start the dinner protocol soon! lol


----------



## Jo Ellen

I'm sorry I worry so much, I'm not much help am I :uhoh:

So I'm waiting to hear how his wbc count is tomorrow. I still just can't believe this is happening to Duke. Most of the time I'm in denial I think (easy for me) but sometimes it really hits me.

Thank you for being so patient with me, Cindy :smooch:


----------



## Duke's Momma

Jo Ellen said:


> I'm sorry I worry so much, I'm not much help am I :uhoh:
> 
> So I'm waiting to hear how his wbc count is tomorrow. I still just can't believe this is happening to Duke. Most of the time I'm in denial I think (easy for me) but sometimes it really hits me.
> 
> Thank you for being so patient with me, Cindy :smooch:


You are a HUGE help, Jo! I know you love my boy. It actually helps knowing that you're so honest with how you are feeling. Even though we're living with it with him, it still hits me when he's standing kind of feeble and not himself. AGain, I just keep reminding myself - 2 more treatments, 2 more treatments. THEN we'll have him back. THEN my brave boy can be a happy go lucky golden once more. Thank you for caring!:smooch: back at ya!


----------



## coppers-mom

Duke's Momma said:


> Well, Jo, it is really bad, but like c-m said, if all the different bacterias are sensitive to amoxicillan, then we're in the clear. I'm hung up on the uti also but it's important to note that the amox. is killing lots because *he's not marathon peeing anymore*.
> 
> That's good! I'll hope and pray for a good vet visit tomorrow. Keep up the good work even though you have to be exhausted.
> 
> Jo - I know that the depth of your feeling shows through your worrying and that means a lot to Cindy. This is major in all aspects and we can't wait for the lovely Duke to get over it all and back to himself.:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing
> 
> I hope duke eats a good dinner and you both have a good night.


----------



## Mad's Mom

Hoping for a good vet visit for Duke tomorrow. You are a great mom, and you and Duke make a great team in fighting this terrible disease.


----------



## mybuddy

Hey guys

Just catching up here. I cannot offer anything but love. That is all I have. I have no idea as to why he is feeling so blah and would never even venture to guess. 

All I know is, my heart and prayers are with you both. 

XO
Vic and Buddy


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hi, back again.

So:

Teeth look "beautiful"
All the different bugs in his urine were suseptable to Amoxi and after he's done with the course (tomorrow) he's good to go (barring anything unexpected in his urine today
Gonna check his thyroid, liver, kidney values but imagine they're fine
Holding weight at 74. "Granted he looks a little skinny but no significant wasting except from the pred"
Has some skin tissue breakdown around ears and elbows from the drug on the trial coupled with the doxo. which should resolve after chemo is done
STILL IN COMPLETE REMISSION!!!!!
Clinically he looks very good but "feels like ****"
All of his issues the drs. believe is from the chemo which we need to deal with for another 8 weeks until he's a month out from the final treatment in which case it should all resolve itself.

Changing nothing. I'm very happy with all of that and reassured that the doctor is sure that it's just the chemo and that he will rally about a month after his final treatment.

Thanks so much for being so patient with all of my manic episodes concerning my boy. He's still on the right track. YEA!!!!!!!!! (I'm a little embarrased!)


----------



## Duke's Momma

mybuddy said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Just catching up here. I cannot offer anything but love. That is all I have. I have no idea as to why he is feeling so blah and would never even venture to guess.
> 
> All I know is, my heart and prayers are with you both.
> 
> XO
> Vic and Buddy


We'll take all of it and them that we can get! Thanks Vic. I know you're thinking of us.


----------



## marleysmummy

Thats great news from the hospital today, I know there is still weeks to come when he's not gonna feel great, but what a promising visit!!

Well done to you for being such a great Mum to him, and well done Duke for being such a brave boy.

Sending you love and hugs from Marley & Me x


----------



## AnnieVA

My love to Duke and sending you all my support from VA. Yup, I think it's the Chemo doing all this and yes I believe it's also what brought alive the hookworms. Don't know what more to say, except I pray he keeps an appetite up & doesn't crash again which is what happened to Lady Antonia. Funny, the hardest thing for me still is that the last week & a half before Antonia passed away, if you didn't know she had Lymphoma you would have thought what a healthy looking dog she was. She'd actually gained weight by 6 pounds and had such a glossy coat to boot.

Again sending you support. Will keep checking in.

Hugs,

AnnieVA


----------



## coppers-mom

What good news from his vet visit!!!!!!

I'm so glad the amoxi is clearing up his UTI and with his worms gone uhoh I hope Duke perks up and starts feeling better. 

You can share all the manic episodes you want. I worry myself senseless at times with my old guy and you have so much more to worry and obsess about.

I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers. You can give Duke lots of smooches from me (just in case he still needs some ). 

My husband found a little Jack Russell mix in the road Saturday morning. It was 8°......... It looks like she was dumped so it is so wonderful to know there are people out there who truly love their dogs and go to all lenghts to take care of them.:


----------



## amy22

YAY for your good news! My prayers are with you.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Woo Hoo!! Great news for Duke!! So glad you got a good report today. Hope Duke starts feeling more like himself and is able to eat. Keeping you both in our prayers. Give Duke a big hug and kisses from us!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Yes!!!


----------



## mybuddy

This makes complete sense to me. I was thinking that it must have been the chemo making him feel terrible, that along with everything else..of course. I always put myself in their paws and wonder...if I were them, how would I feel? If I were on chemo, chances are, I would feel like crap.

God bless his sweet golden heart full obda lobe. He is such a trooper and might I mention a tad bit spoiled?? Had to throw that in there. Of course, you just know that I agree, when it comes to our golden babies, there are no limits to the spoiling behabior.

Love to you all
Vic n da buddy


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thanks to everyone. We just got back after doing 22 thousand things running around. Walmart for Milkbones. Oops! Forgot pill pockets (why do I even get them? Cuz sometimes they do work) Had to turn around and go back and get the pill pockets. Turned back around - stopped at Safeway cuz they have rotisserie chicken on sale for $5/ea. Sam's are bigger but that concerns me a bit. Why are they bigger? Growth hormones? Steroids? Hmmmmmm. I get them anyway but Safeway was closer so I got their baby chickens instead for the same price as Sam's.

Get home FINALLY and the puppy gets out and immediately has diarrhea.  I could even hear it, poor boy. So, inside we go - I wipe his bummy and check what feathers he has left. He climbs up on his new bed and is now sleeping. He feels like crap. I got some very pitiful pictures of my boy but I can't post them until tomorrow cuz they're on my phone.

Turning his nose up to absolutely everything. Of course. So, I got his anti-nausea med (1) and anti-diarrhea med (2) total of 3 in him. Am waiting to see if his stomach settles down a bit to eat a little and then I'll give him his . . . gabapentin, thyroid, kidney, *pred, *potassium bromide and *amoxi. I'm not sure how. The astriks are the most important so if he's not eating, I'll just give him those and forget the rest until tomorrow.

So, his urine looked good and clinically he looks good. They ran a potassium bromide level plus liver panel and kidney just to see where everything is. The pot. bro. if toxic levels could be contributing as well.

He's just so pitiful laying there. My brave, strong, healed boy.


----------



## mybuddy

Poor Dukie..held his poopiez until the car stopped. What a good boy!!!

I hope he feels better soon. Will continue to send good thoughts and lots obda lobe


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Hoping Duke feels better very soon. Spoil him!! Break out the chicken!


----------



## Duke's Momma

mybuddy said:


> This makes complete sense to me. I was thinking that it must have been the chemo making him feel terrible, that along with everything else..of course. I always put myself in their paws and wonder...if I were them, how would I feel? If I were on chemo, chances are, I would feel like crap.
> 
> God bless his sweet golden heart full obda lobe. He is such a trooper and might I mention a tad bit spoiled?? Had to throw that in there. Of course, you just know that I agree, when it comes to our golden babies, there are no limits to the spoiling behabior.
> 
> Love to you all
> Vic n da buddy


I was up boning the chicken (doesn't that sound funny? lol) and thought about this post and had to come back down and say that Duke is no more spoiled than Buddy :smooch: lol


----------



## gold4me

Awwwww a spoiled "Dookie" is the way to go. WE LOVE YOU DUKE!


----------



## Fidele

Good thoughts coming your way that Duke continues to do well - and begins to feel like his old self!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Cindy, for those pills that he absolutely must have, can you not quickly put them far down his throat and give his throat a rub to make sure they went down? I know it's unpleasant, but the medications are so important to his recovery. Give the poor boy a smooch from me, please, and I hope he can lie in a warm sunbeam tomorrow. At least it's warming up so his chemo-ravaged boy shouldn't be too cold this week.....


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Sending many hugs and prayers for Duke!! I am so glad he got a good report, and hope he is feelin better soon. What a real trooper he is, and such a Sweetheart.:smooch:


----------



## puddinhd58

I am so glad to hear Dukey got a good visit with the Vet.... I do wish he was feeling better though.... He will....

You and Dukey hang in there and look forward to better days!!!!! Go Dukey!!!!! 

Hugs and Kisses (slurps) from Kathy and Rusty!


----------



## Duke's Momma

He did finally eat some chicken last night. Last antibiotic this morning. Ate a milk bone and some chicken.

Finn's Fan, that's exactly what I do with the most important pills but I want to at least give him a chance to eat the pill pockets instead. Bless his heart - he clamps down his jaw so tight that it takes some tickling getting him to open them.

He really is a trooper. I just don't want him to think that every time momma comes near him it's to give him a pill. Most of them build up in the body so if he gets it in him sometime in the morning it's okay. I just hate force feeding them to him.

Thank you all for the well wishes. It's to be around 50 here in Loveland so I think that my g-daughter (4 y/o) and myself will take the puppy for a walk on the bike trail this morning. He'll love that and the exercise will do him good. She won't be walking too fast so he should be fine - it will be quite a sniff fest.

You all have a super day.

Cindy & Duke


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope the sniff fest goes great and y'all have a glorious romp in the woods.

I think I will take my old guy out for a little walk about too. Surprisingly, the high here is supposed to be aobut 50° today. You'd think it would be warmer here that your place!

Hugs to you, duke and the granddaughter.

I am pretty sure I have managed to avoid spoiling my old guy.:uhoh: I must have a spine of steel.
That comes in handy when I carry his 70 lbs up the stairs so he won't slip and hurt himself.............:


----------



## Duke's Momma

coppers-mom said:


> I hope the sniff fest goes great and y'all have a glorious romp in the woods.
> 
> I think I will take my old guy out for a little walk about too. Surprisingly, the high here is supposed to be aobut 50° today. You'd think it would be warmer here that your place!
> 
> Hugs to you, duke and the granddaughter.
> 
> I am pretty sure I have managed to avoid spoiling my old guy.:uhoh: I must have a spine of steel.
> That comes in handy when I carry his 70 lbs up the stairs so he won't slip and hurt himself.............:


 lol! yes, my husband has a spine of steel which also comes in handy when he carries Duke's 74# down the stairs so he doesn't fall down them.

Sadly, she was being very snippy and my experience with her is when she doesn't mind me she's very tired so she's taking a nap. I hope she's awake in time to go for a tiny walk. 

thanks for the hugs - we'll take all we can get.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Hope you made you walk today...but if not there is aways tomorro!

Up's n Down's, Dukee You are One Strong Boy! I'm Proud of You!!


----------



## Duke's Momma

We did get a little walk in yesterday. He's happily chewing on a nyla bone as I type. Ate some of his b-fast - spit the pills out of the pockets so into his mouth again goes my hand.

Attached are 2 of his pics being puney. There will be a few more coming and then I'll put them on my profile page.

lol I just realized they are the same picture, just one is closer up. haha - sorry! You can see, though, where he's got sores on his elbow and were the skin is breaking down a bit on his back leg as well.


----------



## cham

He is still a handsome handsome dog. Poor baby. My prayers and love are going out to him.


----------



## coppers-mom

Poor baby. He is still a beauty. I hope his appetitie comes back and he starts feeling better.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thank you - we think he's handsome anyway, too : . Poor guy - rancid smelly noxious gas for sure. His tummy must be bothering him (duh, mom!)

So, he's back on antibiotics for the uti for another 3 weeks. The onco vet and Duke's vet talked and because of his history, they want to be sure that he's definately clean. Makes sense. If they do a ua while on antibiotics of course it's going to be clean.

I need to get his anti nausea med in him - he's smacking his lips.


----------



## mybuddy

Sweet pics..he is such a beauty!

Ahhh Dukie...we love you.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

That does look like a Great Sofa Dukee! You are all snuggled in and you are a Handsome Boy! Eat, Sleep, Take Your Pills n Dream Happy Dreams...


----------



## cham

Duke's Momma said:


> You know, I had thought of that. Must be confirmation  . I'll check on that tomorrow when the sensitivity tests come back. We have horses and have given shots to them and although Duke is considerably smaller (shhhh, he doesn't know that) than a horse, I'm sure we could do it. I'm also sure he's really tired of me sticking my hands in his mouth. Last night he bit me (not on purpose - I think :crossfing) while I was trying to give him his reglan. Sometimes he'll do the pill pockets - sometimes not. *sigh*


 
Tell Dukee that if he takes his Reglan, I promise to take mine... We will both feel better, or so they say!!!! <hugs to Duke and Mom>


----------



## Debles

Always praying for sweet Duke. hang in there.. you are such a trooper as is Dukie!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Duke you are a handsome boy and look comfortable on that couch. Cindy just to let you know Tasha was on antibiotics after every chemo. If she wasn't she always had a uti. I hope Duke starts to feel better and gets his appetite back.

We have had Tasha for a year now. She was on chemo when she came to us and was very overweight. I often commented on her appetie since she was a picky eater. I don't know how she gained so much weight. Now after being off the chemo since March she is a chow hound. The chemo definitely affected her appetite. We tried many foods and table food. Something she ate one day she turned her nosed up to the next. There was no patterns and it was frustrating. Hang in there - your boy will be back once the chemo is over and he will be in remission!

You and Duke are in our prayers. Hugs to you both!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Thinking of You Bofh...


----------



## gold4me

Awwwww I love those pictures. He looks so sweet and cuddly. We are cheering for you Dookie!!!


----------



## puddinhd58

Oh Cindy, he is so sweet looking all curled up. Love the pics. 

I hope he is feeling back to himself soon..... poor baby...give him big hugs for me!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Duke looks so cozy, I just love to curl up with my gang.
I will keep the both of you in my prayers.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thanks, everyone. Here's one taken a couple of weeks ago when it was so bitter cold here. He's in the basement and I draped his coat over him cuz it was drafty.

So, I've spent my weekend boiling calf liver and boning chickens. 4 chickens to be exact. He loved the warm calf liver (I was going to puree it and make a sort of pate' but it was too tough) but not so keen on it today. I was very excited last night because the smell was driving him nuts! To the point of 6" drool from his mouth. And, he lapped up some of the water it was boiled in, too.

Not so crazy about it now, though. I'll alternate maybe with chicken and liver. Does anyone know how much chicken is too much? He is maintaining his weight for the most part and I certainly don't want him packing it on with my obsessiveness and causing further issues with kidneys and joints, etc.

We took a little 1/2 - 1 mile walk today and he actually got in his toy basket (a first in months) and rooted around until he found the squeeky toy he wanted and then did about 1/4 of a victory lap and then layed down. But, he still has RAGING diarrhea and I'm out of the anti-diarrhea med for him so I'll have to call CSU and get it first thing in the morning. 

He's a very strong, brave boy. I just love him so much. He's been through hell and is still kicking. I know some dogs have gone through much more hell then he, but I'm still very proud of him. He's my boy. My brave boy.


----------



## coppers-mom

He's your big, brave boy and he is sooooooooo cute!

I don't think you need to worry about how much he eats right now unless it upsets his stomach. I don't think it would adversely affect his kidneys or make him gain significant weight, especially if you stick to white meat.

Hearing that he went for a walk and got into his toy basket made my night.:


----------



## goldensrbest

I am sorry too, my baby has adenocarcinoma, and i am a mess, i love him so much to.


----------



## Fidele

have you tried giving him some canned pumpkin to help with the loose stools?


----------



## Duke's Momma

C-M - thank you - I think he's so cute too. 

goldensrbest - I am so, so sorry. I posted on your thread in the cancer forum. I know you're a mess. I know how you feel.

Fidele - he won't eat pumpkin. 

This board is awesome. I know I can come here to get support or vent or whatever I need to do and I know I will not be judged or turned away. This community is amazing.

I am so frustrated. For a puppy that was incredibly easy to pill at one time, he's IMPOSSIBLE to pill now. We've been doing it manually because he doesn't want the pill pockets any more and I have to find what Carol suggested (a few pages back) and see if that works. What he does is he'll take the pill (I literally push it back in his throat as far as I can) and somehow get it back up and 15 minutes later I'll find it on the carpet! 

I am beside myself as he has to take so many. It's become such a fight that he's only getting what's absolutely necessary which means that he's not always (hardly ever) getting his kidney or thyroid pill. I'm going to go find her suggestion.

Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

And, again, thank you everyone for your support and prayers!


----------



## AnnieVA

Oh Duke's Momma,

I really am feeling for you & Duke and sadly know your frustration from past experiences. Again the most recent was Lady Antonia Fraser. Yup he's on a lot of meds. Sadly when they are feeling so lousy they won't take them. Again been down that road before. I'd discuss this with your vet but for now I wouldn't worry about the thyroid. I'm also wondering too, the Potassium Bromide. It takes time for that to start working in the system so surely if you skip a few doses it shouldn't hurt. Again this needs to be discussed with your vet. Is his Potassium Bromide given in pill or is it liquid? 

I've also found that physically pilling them versus giving the meds in foods makes things worse but you are between a rock & a hardball on this one. 

As for foods again I've been there. With Antonia I tried everything! Chicken, special canned foods, ground beef, rice, pumpkin, deli roast beef and Quaker oats (porridge) to name just a few. The calfs liver might have been too rich for him and I'm also wondering instead of the rottiserie chicken from Sams, to just get a bag of chicken breasts or thighs and casserole them in water in the oven @ 350 degrees for 2 and a half hours. It might be less greasy? You'll also get some good stock from it.

Again keep us all posted. My heart goes out to you both.

Come On Duke sweetheart, you've got to rally for your Mum! She loves you so much.

Take care guys & lots of love, prayers and pawsitive being sent your way from me.

AnnieVA


----------



## goldencontriever3

Duke you are such a handsome boy!! Now you need to eat and take your medicine. Two popular things for pills with Tasha, especially the chemo pills, were cottage cheese or peanut butter. 

You and Duke are in our prayers. Hugs!


----------



## Duke's Momma

As always - thank you for "feeling my pain!" and suggestions. The peanut butter just gets licked off the pill. (tried that this morning)

Annie, the potassium bromide is a must. It does stay in the system but his seizure disorder is so severe that any little thing will set off a seizure. We've gone through the doxorubicin protocol plus 1/2 of the trial protocol with no seizures. I feel extremely blessed about that and would not compromise it. But, thanks for the thought! They just did a potassium bromide level last week (Wednesday) to see if it's too high however. Some of his symptoms could be caused by that as well so the onco vet just wants to be sure. The levels won't be back until probably this Wed. Oh, and it's pill form. Which I guess is a blessing because if it were liquid it may never get in him! lol

It's a good idea regarding the chicken. He's just too smart. (and picky) I bought some Safeway rotisserie chicken the other day because they were on sale albiet smaller (much smaller) and he won't eat them. *sigh* So, that chicken is going into soup for us.

When he starts feeling better I may do that, though to wean him off of the yummy stuff. And, this afternoon after a suggestion found that he loves braunschweiger so that's our new pill pocket for the time being. He was interested in some hamburger I had out this morning after the peanutbutter went in the crapper so I stuck one of his pills in it and gulp - gone. However, raw I've heard isn't good for chemo dogs. So, for now braunschweiger is the ticket.

Thanks everyone. All in all, he seems pretty good aside from this eating and pill thing. And, actually - I think he's probably eating enough just never on schedule but that's okay for right now. I have a tendency to pile a bunch of stuff in his bowl and he's like "what the hell is this!" lol! However, he prefers eating off of one of my plates right now, too. He might think he's eating people food that way, I dunno.


----------



## John_NY

Lambert likes his pills in mini marshmallows.


----------



## coppers-mom

I know that cat food is a no-no for dogs, but you could try embedding the pill in a small lump of good old stinky cat food.

I can't wait until you and he are over this and feeling good!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gold4me

Ohhh that is such a sweet picture of Duke. He looks so comfy. I don't have any suggestions as now to get pills down. We are just sending lots of love!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Cindy, have you tried using hard-boiled eggs to pill him? You can cut them in quarters and squish a pill in there using the yolk or even "glue" the pill in with a little peanut butter, then put the yolk on top of the pb. Surely, we can collectively outsmart one bright but feeling lousy golden guy? Hope he's feeling better today.


----------



## Fidele

I know that when Belle was on chemo I was constantly having to find some new way to hide the pills. Anything that worked didn't work but a few days. I know I stuffed pills in chunks of boiled chicken & hot dogs, and mashed sliced cheese around them (like a cheese pill pocket) - sometimes tried hiding them in leftover mashed potatoes too - but she'd lick the potatoes off & spit the pill out. With the hot dogs I sometimes "baited" her with a tidbit or 2 - sometimes tossing them to her as she might catch it & eat it before she thought about it. I also had to start taking things in another room to hide the pills - it got to where she knew what I was doing & and would hide in the other room. So frustrating when they're so darn smart! Sure hope Duke gets to feeling better soon - that'll make you feel better too!


----------



## mybuddy

Hey guys

I just love the new pic of our boy. He looks so comfy...what a baby..sweet baby boy wifh da beeyouteefal eerz. sopt silkee eerz bout dis. i lobe dis ...Lobe..lobe...someone stop me!!!!

For Buddy ( re: pills ) usually anything will work as he is a pig and will eat anything but I find what works the best for him is cream cheese. He would eat anything wrapped in cream cheese. Just a thought. Or if he likes steak, you could stick it in a piece of beef and he could try that way.

Sweet boy.


----------



## Duke's Momma

mybuddy said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I just love the new pic of our boy. He looks so comfy...what a baby..sweet baby boy wifh da beeyouteefal eerz. sopt silkee eerz bout dis. i lobe dis ...Lobe..lobe...someone stop me!!!!
> 
> For Buddy ( re: pills ) usually anything will work as he is a pig and will eat anything but I find what works the best for him is cream cheese. He would eat anything wrapped in cream cheese. Just a thought. Or if he likes steak, you could stick it in a piece of beef and he could try that way.
> 
> Sweet boy.


Vic - you never cease to make me giggle. I lobe da sopt, silkee eerz tu bowt dis behabior.

Interesting that you suggested the steak cuz that's what his onco vet suggested via e-mail last night. This guy is soooo awesome. He e-mailed me yesterday at 6:00 pm just to see how we are doing and again at 10:33 pm. And.....he's very easy to look at. Even if he IS younger than my son! lol And - they were off yesterday! nice, huh?

So, this morning he took the braunschweiger for his pills and then tonight I'll try the steak. I might try the cream cheese for his mid day pill. The problem I'm having with any of this is that he doesn't gulp his food. He chews it with his front teeth. Almost I think on purpose to find and spit out the pills!

I'll be glad when this chemo business is OVER. Then he's off the pred and his tummy will be all better and we'll have our goofy puppy back. I see glimpses of him now. He's standing by his collar and leash to go for a shhhhhh walk. I'm just not quite ready yet - have some work to do first. It's cold again today so he'll have to wear his stylin coat.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Fidele said:


> I know that when Belle was on chemo I was constantly having to find some new way to hide the pills. Anything that worked didn't work but a few days. I know I stuffed pills in chunks of boiled chicken & hot dogs, and mashed sliced cheese around them (like a cheese pill pocket) - sometimes tried hiding them in leftover mashed potatoes too - but she'd lick the potatoes off & spit the pill out. With the hot dogs I sometimes "baited" her with a tidbit or 2 - sometimes tossing them to her as she might catch it & eat it before she thought about it. I also had to start taking things in another room to hide the pills - it got to where she knew what I was doing & and would hide in the other room. So frustrating when they're so darn smart! Sure hope Duke gets to feeling better soon - that'll make you feel better too!


This post is Duke TO A TEE! It is frustrating. You should see my frig half opened EVERYTHING! The vet did say that the liver is probably contributing to his diarrhea but not all the problem. So, I separated it out and froze it. On the lymphoma list I belong to some said that their dog would eat only frozen food. So, I thought I'd pull it out like a treat.

I've started feeding him on a plate (did I mention that? I think I did - sorry!) and that's helping him finish his food. Evenings/nights are absolutely the worst. I think his appetite stimulant has almost worn off and he's just so tuckered. When this dog sleeps - HE SLEEPS. We have to wake him up and several times Dee has carried him down the stairs so he'd go out and potty!

I'm just so blessed to still have him! Anyway - I just laughed at your post because it truly is Duke! lol We do what we have to, don't we? I also toss things to him to see if I can trick him into thinking it's a treat. It's funny when he throws it 2 feet in the air and lands on the ground like - "Du yu reelee fink I'm DAT stoopid?"


----------



## Duke's Momma

Finn's Fan said:


> Cindy, have you tried using hard-boiled eggs to pill him? You can cut them in quarters and squish a pill in there using the yolk or even "glue" the pill in with a little peanut butter, then put the yolk on top of the pb. Surely, we can collectively outsmart one bright but feeling lousy golden guy? Hope he's feeling better today.


I have not tried that however, I may try. These are all such good suggestions. I want alot of tricks up my sleeve cuz what works one feeding certainly may not work the next and if I keep it interesting we might just outsmart him! Thank you!!!


----------



## Duke's Momma

c-m I might even try the stinky cat food. Hey, they have pill pockets for cats and I think it's salmon. He might like that, too. I was going to by some sardines in water and see if he liked that - now I am getting way too messy!

gold4me - we will take all the love and prayers we can get. Thank you so much!


----------



## Duke's Momma

John_NY said:


> Lambert likes his pills in mini marshmallows.


THAT I haven't even thought of, John. It might work in a pinch however they say to stay away from sugar because cancer feeds on it. All of this new stuff to learn.

I am excited for him to be done with chemo so we can start on some cancer food and different vitamins that they say DON'T do during chemo because they just don't know if they counteract the chemo or not. It'll be nice to go holistic and try to detox his little body.

They also say to never ever vaccinate again. So, I'm not sure how all of that works but still learning. There have been dogs in remission that have had a rabbis vacination and immediately come out of remission. Again - so much to learn!


----------



## AnnieVA

Duke's Momma,

Great to see you post back. Totally understand on the Potassium Bromide. Been there too (and I hate saying that!) Good that you can give it to him in pill form. I agree, you'd have no luck with liquid right now.

Don't worry about the raw hamburger this morning but I agree not a good idea to continue in his situation. However, here are some more thoughts. One to get some lean hamburger & boil it in beef broth. The smell will make you, your Family or friends & neighbors who visit hungry! Another thought for the pills would be some Sams Club ready-made meatballs. So easy, just thaw and warm them up in the microwave. Then there is ground turkey to either boil or make into turkeyballs and I guess just quickly broil. Have not tried ground buffalo meat for myself let alone the dogs but that could be another option.

Again just some thoughts and suggestions. I know you must be *so exhausted* with all of this. Do take some time out for yourself however brief. Ask someone to get you some nice bubble bath. A hot bath is aways for me a good time to think things through, re-assess the situation and push on.

Finally and please forgive me for asking but this is a very long link. How old is Duke?

Look forward too, to hopefully hearing the Potassium Bromide results tomorrow.

Again big hugs to you and Duke. Keep pushing on & spirits high!

AnnieVA


----------



## Duke's Momma

AnnieVA said:


> Duke's Momma,
> 
> Finally and please forgive me for asking but this is a very long link. How old is Duke?
> 
> Look forward too, to hopefully hearing the Potassium Bromide results tomorrow.
> 
> Again big hugs to you and Duke. Keep pushing on & spirits high!
> 
> AnnieVA


Hey, Annie - no worries - Duke is 8 3/4. He'll be 9 in April. 

So, my turn to ask for forgiveness as you may have shared your experiences somewhere else here (maybe even in Duke's thread and I missed it) but what is your story with a chemo/seizure pup and was he/she a golden as well?

Thank you so much for chiming in with your suggestions. I tried his mid-day med with laughing cow cheese which he took hesitantly but took it. I feel armed with much ammo. What's really aggrevating is when I put a pill in one substance and he turns his nose up at it and many times I will wait a bit and see if he'll take it (unless it's his antibiotic). So, then the pill is ruined if he doesn't take it. *sigh*

But, we're making it through. I am quite pleased with his appetite in the morning/afternoon. It's the evenings that's the roughest. Again, I think he's eating enough and regarding the pills - with all the suggestions I think we'll quickly get a handle on that as well.

Cindy & Duke


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope you two had a good day and Duke took his pills without too much fuss.:


----------



## Duke's Momma

coppers-mom said:


> I hope you two had a good day and Duke took his pills without too much fuss.:


We did! We just got back from about a 3/4 mile walk. Slowly but surely. He even saw his neighbor golden, Dexter and sniffed a bit and wagged his tail. Middle of January and it's 45 degrees outside. I think I even saw a few rain drops on the pavement. 

So far so good with the pills. Tonight will be the test. I've got a round steak that I've thawed out. I'll give him a few very small pieces and then make a slit and hide some pills in it and see how he does. Puleeze, keep your fingers crossed. Maybe a little laughing cow cheese as well. Will just have to see.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

Thinking and praying for you and Duke everyday!


----------



## Bob Dylan

I hope Duke took his pills like a good boy.....
We think of you and Duke everyday, keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Karen & BD, thank you for your prayers and continued support. (I sound like I'm running for office lol!!)

Last night he refused the cheese but gobbled his pills in braunschweiger. I love the way that stuff smells! He did take his final med (antibiotic) at 9:00 last night with a raw piece of round steak. This butcher, however, made the round steak like a minute steak so it's tenderized. I suppose that's okay but it's harder to hide a pill in it.

This morning he's done all his morning pill in small pieces of braunschweiger and at 9:00 I'll give him his antibiotic in another piece of steak. Things are rolling right along. We're going to take another walk with my granddaughter as soon as it warms up a bit more. Pretty chilly here this week but not bitter cold like a couple of weeks ago.

I'll take a picture of his morning plate of food. It looks like food groups. lol

3/4 of the plate is kibble - nf & t/d, 1/4 chicken, 1/4 liver with a milk bone right on top. I separate them out instead of mixing it all together now. He'll eat the liver 1st, then the chicken later and by early afternoon the kibble is gone. Any self-respecting dog would love it! :uhoh: The things we do! (I love it myself - spoiling him is my heart's desire)


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Duke's Momma said:


> The things we do! (I love it myself - spoiling him is my heart's desire)



That just makes my heart all warm and fuzzy! And if I'M feeling that all the way from here, imagine the love Dukie is feeling!!!!


----------



## moverking

Duke's Momma said:


> What's really aggrevating is when I put a pill in one substance and he turns his nose up at it and many times I will wait a bit and see if he'll take it (unless it's his antibiotic). So, then the pill is ruined if he doesn't take it. *sigh*
> Cindy & Duke


An epiphany! Cindy, your local pharmacist will probably have 'gelatin capsules'. They're just a separate-able capsule that you could put his pill *in*. Might disguise/hide the smell and will preserve the pill for the next dose should he snub it. They dissolve slowly. I used to use them for pills that were really stinky or stomach irritating to patients, like codeine.

Ha, they still make 'em!
http://www.suzannes.com/solgelcap.html


----------



## davebeech

Tom wont take his pb pills either, no matter what I put them in he'll suss it out and leave it, so now I just open his chops and place them right at the back ( job done ) and he gets a spoon of ice cream after as a treat in the evening. Great to see Duke is doing good, and I do check on him almost every day


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thank you guys. He's doing really very well considering. 

That is an epiphany, Moverking!!!!! I can fit alot of his pills into the one capsule and I can get those at Whole Foods. That is an excellent idea. Truly excellent. I'll try to get just a few at the pharmacy first to make sure it works.

Thank you!

Dave, it's good to know you check in on us. They are truly smart, aren't they? And, yet - - - the things they shouldn't eat they do and the things they should eat, they don't! 

Hey, J & J. I'm glad to "spread the love" :


----------



## Dallas Gold

moverking said:


> An epiphany! Cindy, your local pharmacist will probably have 'gelatin capsules'. They're just a separate-able capsule that you could put his pill *in*. Might disguise/hide the smell and will preserve the pill for the next dose should he snub it. They dissolve slowly. I used to use them for pills that were really stinky or stomach irritating to patients, like codeine.
> 
> Ha, they still make 'em!
> http://www.suzannes.com/solgelcap.html


Those gelatin capsules do work! Barkley's acupuncture vet prescribed a powdered herb a few months ago that was just disgusting--it smelled like stale tobacco. Barkley would refuse to eat his entire meal if I sprinkled it in the kibble. Even Toby, who eats anything and everything, turned his nose at the stuff. His vet gave me a bottle of the gelatin capsules and I would put the powder in them (hard to do!) and then pill pocket that. The capsules did their job in disguising the disgusting smell (and probably taste) until he swallowed it. 
It sounds like you got a good way to dose him though! Fresh steak and other good meats! Yum! I laughed at the mention of Laughing Cow--those little cheese wedges helped me lose 40+ pounds! They were the perfect tiny snack before bed!
Wishing Duke good thoughts!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thanks, Dallas Gold for the good thoughts.

You know, something is different. I see it in his eyes. He spent less time today sleeping. He's taken all of his pills in either braunschweiger or steak. His eyes are brighter. Tonight after getting home from a meeting he was up and had some chicken and banana which he's been spitting out.

He looks and acts better. He really does. Tomorrow I'm going to try to feed him without his stimulant and we'll see what happens. I'm wondering if the raw meat didn't awaken an animal instinct of some sort or something. I dunno - but he's definately better.

:bowrofl::dblthumb2arty2:arty::greenboun:banana:​It's the best he's looked in months. Don't know what tomorrow will bring but I'm really liking this. It's like a weight has been literally lifted from my shoulders.

Thank you everyone for the support, prayers and good thoughts. Thank you God for such a rebound!​


----------



## goldensmum

Good boy Duke - so pleased to read your last report, hope and pray that the next update will be the same or better.

Hugs on their way for Duke


----------



## Dallas Gold

> It's the best he's looked in months. Don't know what tomorrow will bring but I'm really liking this. It's like a weight has been literally lifted from my shoulders.


What wonderful news! I hope today is even better for Duke and you! Thanks for giving me a smile first thing this morning!


----------



## puddinhd58

I am so happy to see that Duke is taking a turn for the BETTER!!!! You go DUKEY!!!!! 

BIG HUGS and sloppy slurpy kisses from Rusty...


----------



## coppers-mom

Duke's Momma said:


> It's the best he's looked in months. Don't know what tomorrow will bring but I'm really liking this. It's like a weight has been literally lifted from my shoulders.
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for the support, prayers and good thoughts. Thank you God for such a rebound!​


whoo hoo! i am so glad Duke is feeling well today. that is just such a gift isn't it?

give him a hug and kiss for me!:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thanks everyone!!!! He's good today, too. He's a funny guy.

We just did another little walk. I'm going a bit farther each time. By the time we get home he's beat. But, it's good for him. Finn's Fan and I have a swim date in the spring so Duke's in training. lol

Concerning the UTI, he's still on antibiotics. I'm not sure where I left that, but the onco vet told me he's good but his vet said no - not so much good as it was a substantial uti and they're wanting him on the antibiotics for one month total. So, that's what we did, but with my new way of getting his meds to him it's no big deal anyway. He's all about the raw meat. Kind of scares me when he's eyeballing my leg!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Oh Cindy! What an uplifting post!!!! You need those ONCE in a while uh?

Give that love bug a gentle hug from me please.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

CINDY:

SO very happy that Duke and you had a good Day!!!!!!


----------



## Fidele

Reading your posts brings back so many memories - little things I had forgotten struggling with (like getting her to take pills) or laughing over. I'm so glad Duke is beginning to get a glimmer in his eye - makes it all worth it doesn't it! You mentioned a uti - we had to constantly keep an eye on Belle for uti's and my collection solution was a cheap (so I could trash it if needed) soup ladle. The long handle made it possible to put it where it needed to be without much "interruption" and the bowl held plenty for testing purposes - just had to keep it super clean after use & have a clean jar ready to pour into.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Cindy, great to hear that Duke's in his training regimen. At least the weather's cooperting temperature-wise, although we've still got a bunch of ice around here. Give that boy a pat and tell him well done


----------



## Duke's Momma

*Crisis day*

So, I am exhausted and will put in a nutshell how our day went today.

Duke was not at all well. At all. No eating, no drinking, just standing there or laying there. I called CSU and they could get him in at 11:00. Rushed to do that. Had to lift my baby into the truck and he barely walked out there to begin with.

Was thinking dehydration. He had been doing so well, couldn't be anything other.

They got him right in - Dr. Warry one of his onco vet came out - probably the lymphoma spread to his lungs as his lungs were surrounded with fluid. Suggested chest xray - evacuate the fluid - blood work - abdominal ultrasound - overnight stay. Right now he's in CCU - critical care unit.

"how much is this going to cost (through the tears)" She'll get back with me with a quote. $1400.00. Through the tears again I told her that just couldn't happen. Minimum - $500 for xrays and blood work. Possibility. Possible grant through CSU of $1000. If we were eligible for that would we do the rest? Yes.

Enter Doogie Howser. No fluid on the lungs - no tumors in the lungs. Waiting for blood work. Kidney levels slightly high - severly dehydrated. Wait to do ultrasound to see what everything else shows.

CONCLUSION: White blood count IN THE CRAPPER. He feels sick and didn't want to drink or eat. That fast. That fast we almost lost him. OMG, THAT FAST WE ALMOST LOST HIM!!!! 

We were eligible for the grant so he is spending the night. IV fluids and antibiotics and reglan/cerenia. They will redo the kidney workup tomorrow morning at around 8:00 and if all is well then we can pick him up around 10:00 am. They feel the kidneys were wacked because of the dehydration.

Just wanted to update everyone. I might check in later but am going to bed. I already miss my boy. I got to say goodnight to him - they brought him to a room for me and I layed there with him on the floor for about 30 minutes. Then I had to go and he had to get back on IVs. This is all because of the chemo. Side effects.


----------



## justmejanis

I am so sorry to hear he has had a setback. I know what this is like. Big chunks of it anyway. Spencer was treated at CSU when he was ill. It is exhausting. 

I am sorry and hoping he recovers from this and bounces back. Sending all the love and support to your boy I have. I so want him to beat this lousy horrible disease.

Sending you cyber hugs. I know your heart hurts.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear of Duke's setback. Hopefully he will be back home with you soon and doing better. I will be keeping him in my prayers.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Oh No Cindy! That happened sooooooooooo fast! The chemo is almost done, right? And the x-rays were good, right? Good things are on the horizon, I just feel it. We just gotta push through this last hurdle. We can do it Dukie, okay?

Huge hugs to you Cindy, get some rest and breathe. You have an army pushing behind you here!


----------



## mybuddy

Oh Lord no. Cindy I am so sorry about this.

Continued prayers for our boy Duke. We love you both so much.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Cindy, what a lousy and frightening day you've had. Duke will be like a new dog in the morning with his dehydration problem fixed up. Come on, Duke, you don''t have much longer to tolerate the treatment before you're on the road to recovery. Hang in there, handsome!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thank you, everyone. I took a bubble bath but couldn't sleep. The house is so quiet even though he sleeps most of the time right now anyway. 

I am going to call them in a bit and just see how he's doing. I miss him so  . I keep asking myself if I could have seen this sooner so it wasn't such an emergency situation. Probably so. I'll definately be a little more proactive in the future!

Only one more treatment, only one more treatment . . . . . . 

You just have no idea how much the support here means to me. No idea at all. Thank you. :smooch:


----------



## coppers-mom

What a shock for me so what an awful, horrible shock for you.

I am hoping and praying they will be able to help Duke get through this. I really thought he was over the hurdle and we were just waiting for one more treatment.......
I am very glad there were no tumors and the diagnosis seems mor eupbeat than their initial take on it.

I would like to send you some money to help with duke's bill. I know how hard it is to make a decision based on that. It sure would be an honor to help you and him with this fight he is fighting so hard.

I could just send you some of my lunch money and go on a diet in Duke's honor.


----------



## Augie's Mom

What a horrible day you've had. Hope the overnight stay had Duke feeling much better in the morning.


----------



## Duke's Momma

coppers-mom said:


> I would like to send you some money to help with duke's bill. I know how hard it is to make a decision based on that. It sure would be an honor to help you and him with this fight he is fighting so hard.
> 
> I could just send you some of my lunch money and go on a diet in Duke's honor.


Thank you, thank you, thank you for offering! I cannot accept that, though! Everyone is in the same boat but just you offering has made me cry again. You're right, basing a life and death situation on money is horrible and makes my stomach come up to my throat. It's beyond horrible. He's my bestest friend. My heart dog. The thought of not being able to do something for him because of money just absolutely kills me. Especially if his life depended on it.

Your offer is beyond generous. Thank you. I'm giving up MY lunch money and going on a diet. It can only be a win win situation lol. I'm going to bug them in a minute and see how he's doing.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Cindy, I'm just now reading about this. I thought Duke was doing good. It scares me how quickly this happened and I didn't know. I must be better about checking in, on both of you. 

Why is Duke's WBC so low? Just from the chemo? Poor Duke, he really is going through so much, and so are you. 

Let's all give up our lunch monies and go on diets : I want to help and all I can do is hope and pray, and just tell you with all my heart that Duke means so much to me.

He'll be feeling better tomorrow, I'll keep checking back. This is just another dip on this crazy roller coaster. There are better days ahead, again, I know it. 

{{hugs}}


----------



## Duke's Momma

No worries, Jo. We all thought he was doing so much better. I know now with these chemo puppys (immunosuppressed) that it only takes a little bit and BAM. Yes, the white blood count from his last chemo treatment last Tuesday (now would be about the time). However, they don't check WBC until just prior to a treatment after the first week. 

Our Dukee has always been the odd ball out. They were very surprised. Also, they all love him so much. I know he's in good hands, even though my heart aches for him right now. I'm so glad I got to say good night before I left, though. I called and couldn't get anyone iin CCU, but the emergency receptionist said that always in tis instance no news is good news, so it's good news.

I want my boy.  Again, I know he's in good hands.


----------



## tippykayak

Hey Cindy,

Sorry to hear Duke's not having a good day. Be strong, and know you're doing your best for him.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Cindy, I just love it how much you love your Duke :heartbeat


----------



## Duke's Momma

Jo, come on, now - don't kid yourself. :smooch: You love Daizee Dukee just as much. We're so neurotic, aren't we? This time, I'm glad I was and wished I was earlier!

Thanks, Brian. I know. But, always second guessing myself, you know?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Tons of thoughts and prayers for Duke and you. Hope he has a good night, rebounds, and is home soon. Big hugs to you.


----------



## Pointgold

You know that you and Duke are in my prayers. It's so hard feeling so helpless, I know...


----------



## mybuddy

Just checking in on da dukie again.

Neurotic...we all should live in the same community where noone else is allowed in nor are we all allowed out! :yuck: We could call it NeuroVille.

Gosh, I remember when Buddy ate the skewer...oh and the time he had the lump removed from his tail. I sat in the waiting room of the hospital and cried and cried and cried...even after they told me the good news that it was ok. They brought him out to the waiting room while he was still out cold from the anesthetic and plopped him on my lap. They said " We thought your boy would like to see your face when he comes out of the sedation "....OK...that is a pretty long process for someone like me. When his head moved, I cried ( not quietly either )...when he tongue fell out, I cried, when one eye opened, I cried...when he lifted his head, I cried...well, all the while yelling out " Is this normal????????"....It really was a touching moment to be able to be there for him like that but poor Buddy was trying to comfort "me" and his poor body wouldnt let him. Poor Buddy!!! Poor me!!! 

( psssst, once I took Buddy to the vet ( after hours ) because I thought he was blinking too much )


----------



## mybuddy

dis is da buddy

da dukie. downt wermy bout anifinkz. alda dawgiez habda sirkal obda prens fur da dukie bout dis. doo yoo peel lonlee in da hoospootal? i fink yer momee is peelin dis lonlee peeling cuz i heered dis. dat ok cuz yoo bee howme da suumer bout dis.

da momeez lob da dawgiez da manee manee. dey berrie moshunpal bout dis. da mi momee sinks mee dis sung alda tymez. yoo wunda heer dis? kay.

yer da meenang in mi lipe
yer mi inpirashun
yoo bringda peeling in mi lipe
yer da inspirashun
Wanda habe yoo neer mee
eye wanda habe yoo heer mee sayin
No won neebs yoo morer deb eye neeb yoo

wen yoo lobe da buddy
till da emd obda tyme
wen yoo lobe da buddy
aldawyez onda mi mynd bout dis.

i hop yoo lik dis da dukie

dis is da buddy


----------



## puddinhd58

Oh Cindy, my heart just stopped a couple beats.... I feel so bad for both of you... I know what you mean about the house/heart being so empty when they are not where they are suppose to be. 
Rusty was at the vets all day having chemo yesterday and I was at work. I could not stand it.... I don't see him during the day anyway but I knew he wasn't at home...

Maybe this is his turning point? To better health? 
You know now that the cancer is NOT in his lungs, etc... that is GREAT news!!!!!

Big Hugs to you and Dukey.... update when you can once you talk to them or you get your boy back home!!!!


----------



## mybuddy

puddinhd58 said:


> Oh Cindy, my heart just stopped a couple beats.... I feel so bad for both of you... I know what you mean about the house/heart being so empty when they are not where they are suppose to be.
> Rusty was at the vets all day having chemo yesterday and I was at work. I could not stand it.... I don't see him during the day anyway but I knew he wasn't at home...
> 
> Maybe this is his turning point? To better health?
> You know now that the cancer is NOT in his lungs, etc... that is GREAT news!!!!!
> 
> Big Hugs to you and Dukey.... update when you can once you talk to them or you get your boy back home!!!!


I am just so terribly sorry about your Rusty. It must be very hard for you. Thank God there is this place where so much support is available at the click of a button.

Many good and postive thoughts

Hi Dukie...missing you!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

You and Duke are in my thoughts. I hope he is feeling much better today and can start building those white blood cells back up. Hugs!!!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Morning, everyone! 

They called - he had a good night and boy is he ready to come home. He's bouncing off the walls! I'm so excited to get him. He'll be ready at 10 so I'm getting dressed (I know, TMI) and getting him.

Thank you everyone for posting during our dire hour. You'll just never know.

Buddy, honey, thank you so much for sharing your very special song your momma sings to you with my Duke. I'll sing it to him when he gets home. He loves music as you must as well. That was very thoughtful of you. You're such a good friend to my Duke. He loves you very much.

Love you all!!!!!!!!

Cindy


----------



## Jo Ellen

Yay Duke. I knew he'd be okay again this morning!! Just another bump in the road. I'm glad he's coming home!


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

So glad that Duke is ok.


----------



## Duke's Momma

So, he's home. Tired but glad to be home. Not hungry so on board with the appetite stimulant.

His kidneys took a huge hit with this. I was sent home with 5 days of high powered antibiotics which will take care of the WBC and the UTI so no more amoxicillan. And.....tomorrow morning we have to give him a bag of subcu. fluids and bring him back Monday morning for a re-check. He showed me how to do it and it's relatively easy if I can remember everything. Little nervous but this might be how we live out our lives is administering subcu fluids for the rest of his life if his kidneys don't bounce back. Early renal failure which can be managed with special foods if we can ever get him back on dog food!

No more chemo. Dr. Perry (Doogie) said if he were his dog he'd quit now. There's not "magic" number from 4 to 5 treatments and this was all a cause of the doxo. It's very unusual to have such a reaction this far in the protocol. Usually it will happen during the first week after the first treatment and then no more. His kidneys cannot stand another attack so close together.

If he comes out of remission 8 months down the road (which he's not, right?) then we can do the doxo again. You can't do it if he comes out of remission during the initial protocol which he has not.

We have $250 left of credit after the grant which will take care of checkups, etc.

It's wierd - no more chemo. It's scarey - no more chemo. It's exciting - no more chemo. Hmph, no more chemo! YEA!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Jo Ellen said:


> Yay Duke. I knew he'd be okay again this morning!! Just another bump in the road. I'm glad he's coming home!


Me too!!!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

So many emotions and things to think about Cindy! I can only imagine your head is about to explode at times. When it does, I hope you are able to look at Dukie Boy and find that focal point again. Meanwhile, how do you do it? You are amazing, stong, relentless sprinkled with a little bit of vulnerability and truly genuine. If ever I have to go through something like this with my babies, I pray that I have friends like you and this forum behind me.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Jazz & Jules said:


> So many emotions and things to think about Cindy! I can only imagine your head is about to explode at times. When it does, I hope you are able to look at Dukie Boy and find that focal point again. Meanwhile, how do you do it? You are amazing, stong, relentless sprinkled with a little bit of vulnerability and truly genuine. If ever I have to go through something like this with my babies, I pray that I have friends like you and this forum behind me.


 thank you. I don't feel amazing, strong, or relentless but sure feel vulnerable and oh, so helpless!

This forum - my cyber family, and my God have been such a source of strength for me. I couldn't have done any of this with out you guys and Him and of course Dee. Dee's been amazing - very gentle which is out of his character as he's an "ole farm boy" where pets lived for a few months and mysteriously left only to get more. But, Duke is much more than a pet. HE'S the one that's been truly amazing!

He's outside laying in the sun. I think it feels so good to him. It's sure good having him home. Oh! Now he's barking to come back in. My brave, brave boy.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Glad Duke is home and is being vocal about his wants  Be well Duke!


----------



## marleysmummy

Glad you have Duke home.

I'm thinking of you both everyday.

Sending up some love and hugs to you both,

Mallissa & Marley x


----------



## Mad's Mom

So glad that Duke is home with you and doing better. Keep up the good work Duke, there are good days ahead for you.

Sending prayers that Duke starts to feel better and better.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Cindy, such good news that your boy got a sunbath today. The subQ fluids really are easy, and you probably know not to freak out when the big bag of fluid makes their neck huge or their sides, depending on where the fluid accumulates in his body. The first time I did it, I rammed the needle right out the other side I was so frightened! Hope you catch up on your sleep tonight.,,,


----------



## mybuddy

Oh Duke..sweetie, you are home!!!! Oh Duke, I cant tell you how much I have missed you. I am just so happy you are back home where you belong. Buddy wants to say a quick hello ok?

da duke. dis is da buddy. da momee sayz dat da yer momee hassa gibe yoo da stooper plooids furda yer kibdaneez. da dukie. yer momee berrie nerbus bout dis. pweeze downt woll rownd onda plore durring dis pruseedere kay? fank yoo. 

i lobe yoo cuz yer mi pren

dis is da buddy


----------



## Doodle

I am very late coming into this thread, but I wanted to express to you how sorry I am for Duke's diagnosis, but how happy I am for you that you've made it throught the ups and downs of the chemo and that he is doing well!!


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad Duke is home and on the upswing.

I hope he gets to enjoy more sunshine tomorrow and gets better quickly. I'll put in prayers that the heavy duty antibiotics clear everything up and his kidneys get better fast.

I can't believe how fast this happened. Give him a hug and kiss for me please?


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Glad you are home Dukee! Ah, a sunbath...that sounds good. Any horse poop today, Hummm? Keep getting stronger, K? We're praying with You!


----------



## gold4me

Oh Duke we are so glad you are home and enjoying the sun. We love you and here is the circle of friends for YOU.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hi

You guys are the greatest! So, Molly - you crack me up! Rammed it right out the other side. rofl . Yes, he's had the camel hump before. I am a little nervous, Buddy, but he'll be a good boy.

He hasn't eaten much today. That concerns me - should it? He won't eat his go-to chicken. Only the round steak raw and braunschweiger. We came home from church and gave him 20ccs of water through a needleless schringe that I had from a while back. He's not drinking much, either.

But, yes, he did help dad feed the horses tonight before we left for church - with much coaxing. He didn't want to very badly so I'm not sure how much horse poop he actually got.

Thanks everyone. I'll let you know how we do tomorrow morning with the fluids.:crossfing


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad Duke is home with you. We will keep you both in our prayers. Now come on Duke eat for your mom. Give that boy a big hug!!


----------



## BeauShel

Kepping positive thoughts for Duke. Hopefully this will be his last hurdle and can just enjoy being spoiled and lots of sunbaths


----------



## Duke's Momma

We did the camel back thing this morning. He's been messed with so much in his life that we truly can do anything. I pulled up, pinched and poked. Right in - not a flinch. 15 minutes and done. You know, I think what he has gone through in his life has caused us to have a very deep, deep bond.

His regular vet even called me when we waiting in the hospital and asked if I was alone and would like some company! Her tech, Jennifer, cried with me on the phone when I called after the first dr. came out and said lymphoma in the lungs. called me back to check on me. They love him and me and we love them.

We have such an awesome support group here in this community and here in our "other" community. 

All is good today. He's eaten a bit more and drank like a trooper even with the subcue. fluids. He may start playing me a bit with the food when things get back to our "new normal".

Anyway - thank you, thank you, thank you for your prayers and support.


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad to hear that Duke is doing a little better this evening. Keep it up Duke!!  Continued prayers for all of you.


----------



## Augie's Mom

I'm glad to hear that Duke is home and feeling better!


----------



## mybuddy

just to be clear...there is nothing ont he lungs right? That test came back negative right?


----------



## Duke's Momma

mybuddy said:


> just to be clear...there is nothing ont he lungs right? That test came back negative right?


Right! *whew!* He just wants to check the blood again tomorrow to see if the WBC is coming up more and what his kidney numbers are. We really need a good appt. tomorrow.


----------



## goldensmum

More fingers being kept crossed here for your boy, and hugs on their way too.


----------



## Duke's Momma

So, he was dehydrated again. They sent us home with 3 of the subq fluids. We just gave him one and they called and want to do an abdominal ultrasound afterall as his kidney values were about where they were on Saturday and they were hopeing they had gone down. So, on my way back to the hospital.

They're looking for:
kidney/liver involvement with lymphoma (not there, I tell you)
kidney/renal failure issues that we can manage.

So, we'll know more when I pick him up.


----------



## Fidele

Sending continued good thoughts and prayers for you and Duke - it's such a roller coaster - both physically and emotionally! Not posting much, but definitely thinking about you!


----------



## Duke's Momma

NO LYMPHOMA in his abdomen. Yea!!!! Kidneys and liver look, as expected - nothing remarkable. Yea!!!!

So, if he doesn't manage his own kidneys with drinking enough there's nothing we can do. I'm picking up some pedialyte. I've heard the dogs will drink it. Full of sugar but he said to not worry about that right now as there are no tumors for the sugar to feed anyway.

Gave him a subceu before we left and have 2 more. He said do every other day but that we can't continue to do that. It's just not feasible. Come one, Duke!

Once he gets to drinking again I think we'll be fine. And.....he is drinking some. Just not enough. I could boil some more liver. He loves that boiling liquid. hm, maybe chicken liver this time. Not so rich.

And, I think also if we can get back on HIS schedule of eating he'll be fine as well. The last 5 days have just been so screwed up.

That's all for now. Off to the store.

(thanks, fidele)

Cindy & Duke


----------



## amy22

oh Cindy thats good news..Im sorry that he is not drinking nough and I hope that changes soon and he gets back onto his schedule. I continue to send good thoughts and prayers to you and Duke. xxoo


----------



## gold4me

OHHHH I love this news!!!!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hey, Amy & gold4me - he did drink quite a bit tonight. I bought 4 pints of chicken liver and boiled them. Strained them and froze in the snack zip locks for meals. Took the "juice" bleh! and stuck it in the frig and there was about 2 cups left that I poured in his food bowl. He promptly drank more than 1/2 of that. I can't think that that would be too strong for him, but I might even dilute it more but I'm very excited about this.

I pray he's as excited tomorrow as he was today over it!

The other thing that is very encouraging is that while I was doing the dishes, my husband came up behind me and started tickling. I hate that and screeched and my dog from the living room came and protected me. He hasn't done that in MONTHS! And, got between the two of us and "attacked" his dad. Boy, have I missed his antics! I want more! I want more! (I'm very blessed at this point to have that, but - I want more!) 

I'm gonna have him back and it brings tears to my eyes. I'm so very blessed.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Glad for the news...You Attach Dog is Back! Hubby n I could not hug, coz Elliot would bark at us! The things you do in bed...he just couldn't understand that either......If Hubby tapped me on the but...Elliot would bite ME! Boys! 

So Happy Dukee drank his liver water n hope he does the same in the morning...Be Strong Dukee! Thinking of You & Your Momma & Daddy-O too.


----------



## Allie

YAY! More good news... Keep the good work up Duke!


----------



## davebeech

great to hear Duke is drinking some now, I've started to poach Tom's chicken breast and I use that water to pour over his dry food, he loves it


----------



## puddinhd58

Cindy, that is great news!!! NO LYMPHOMA! Drink Drink Drink Dukey! 

I will be thinking of you both today and hope Duke shows even more signs of "coming back" to his wonderful self!


----------



## cham

Cyn,

Even tho I don't say much, pls know that I always have you and Duke on my mind. Especially when I play with Dukee's twin Mitchman...

love, prayers, and fluids

Nancy


----------



## goldensmum

So glad that Duke is drinking - hope it continues. When Ginny had a UTI and we had to get more liquid in her we used to make her a cup of tea, very weak but she did drink it. Not sure if it would cause a problem with Duke's kidneys but it might be worth thinking about.

Carry on drinking Duke


----------



## Duke's Momma

I think he's hydrating himself okay. I mean, I don't know how much is enough, but his gums are nice and slimey. We're going to take a walk in a bit and see if that helps him drink a little more. 

How much is enough to keep a 70-75# dog hydrated? I had one vet tell me one time that a cup & 1/2 - 2 cups a day was fine. Is that right?!?

We've been stimulating his drinking by occassionally giving him 20CCs of water from a syringe I have had for a loong time. It seems to help as well.

I put tuna in his bowl with some tomatoes and kibble - drained the water onto the kibble. Yeah, he didn't chow that down anytime quickly. it's still there.


----------



## mybuddy

da duke didunt eet himz toona?


----------



## Duke's Momma

mybuddy said:


> da duke didunt eet himz toona?


Hi, Buddy.

No, apparently Duke doesn't like himz toona. He didunt eet it. I fink, I mean, I think I'm going to e-mail his onco vet and see if I can increase his prednisone for the time being to see if that will spur on eating and drinking. Maybe for just a week or so and then taper off. He'll eat all the raw I'll give him I think, but I worry about bacteria and seriously - I cannot afford that. 

At a local pet food store they sell raw. $17 for 3#!!!!! It's flash frozen and pretty safe and full of their vitamins they need. But, I can't afford it. I'm getting a little discouraged again. Brian said to just enjoy him but I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around that when two things needed for life he's just not doing - at least not well. I see a glimmer of hope and then dashed as the next day he's off whatever it was.

The 3 week mark from his last chemo will be the 2nd of February and after that he should start to rally. Hang on Duke! Hang on Cindy!


----------



## mybuddy

Hi cindy

I can see why you would be concerned about the bacteria ( with the meat )...but why not cook it? You can get a phosphorus/calcium supplement ( powder form ) that can be added to the cooked meat, whereas he would not be getting the bone. I give that to Buddy ( along with his raw meat and bone just as an extra supplement ). So, if you were to cook some chicken ( boiled or fried ) you could add the supplement and put in some vegies/fruit ( apple and banana etc ) if he would like that. Of course I am thinking about Buddy here as he will eat all of the above, but where Duke is not feeling the best, not sure.

Just a suggestion. I hope you are able to find a way to get him to eat. 

I am hoping and praying that he will get over this hurdle.

XO


----------



## Duke's Momma

Those are all good ideas, Vic, but he won't eat even his rotisserie chicken anymore. He wants RAW. I think I've created a monster in giving him tidbits. He won't eat cooked hamburger and spit out the piece of cooked steak I gave him this morning.

Bless his heart. But, he did drink a good amount already this morning. It is just another hurdle and we've gone over so many it's just another. I did e-mail his onco vet. We'll see what he says.


----------



## moverking

Duke's Momma said:


> Brian said to just enjoy him but I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around that when two things needed for life he's just not doing - at least not well. I see a glimmer of hope and then dashed as the next day he's off whatever it was.


Cindy....sending a ginormous cyber hug to you today...and a heaping spoonful of hope to bolster your spirits. You're doing such a phenomenal job for your boy! Don't be disheartened!

Here's some guidelines I found on this site:
http://caninecancerawareness.org/html/Diet.html#ModifiedDietKidney
Maybe it will help to see the actual amounts so you might realize he is getting close to those servings each day. 
A good rule of measurement is that the size of your thumb is approximately one ounce.

I know you're probably weary of all the instructions and articles, etc, etc, not because you're tired of doing these things for Duke, but because they only have partial success, and your head is overloaded with info...but maybe, maybe, there's a tidbit that will help you both in the following stuff.

_Below is the daily ration for a 50 lb dog that is active and in middle age. Ingredients should be as fresh as possible and free of hormones and antibiotics. Please try to feed your dog at least twice, if not three times per day. Try to prepare this daily ration the day before and divide into two or three equally portioned meals to ensure your dog gets adequate nutrition throughout the day:

Protein 6 ounces
In the form of chicken, beef, lamb or venison 

An egg may be used as part of the protein portion, but egg yolks are high in phosphorous so use them with caution. 1 large egg is approx. 2 ounces. 

Vegetables 2 cups

Use green beans, zucchini, squash, asparagus, cauliflower or broccoli. Limited amounts of peas, beets and carrots as they are higher in carbohydrates. 

Starch 2 ½ cups
Use brown or white rice, potatoes, oatmeal or millet (Have you tried cooking oatmeal or cream of rice in the liver juice? Wonder if he'd like that...)
Ground eggshell (natural calcium carbonate) 1 teaspoon
(Refrigerate eggshell)

Oil 2 tablespoons
Fish oil or olive oil only. If you use fish oil, do NOT heat. Put the fish oil on the food just before serving. Keep refrigerated. Use fish oil that has been purified for heavy metals._

*Water intake: *(there's wide variation here)
A general rule of thumb is that an animal needs to consume 2.5 times the amount of water, as its daily intake of food. If an animal eats 2 lbs. of dry food it should consume 5 lbs. of water. (There are 8 lbs. in a gallon.) If he eats 4 oz. of dry food, he should drink 10 ounces of water (1¼ cup).


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thank you so much, moverking. I will try some of this. I heard from the lymphoma board that they grind up the veggis really little, add the egg and then form it in a loaf and bake it. That is alot of food in one day - it's no wonder he's not holding his weight. Right now he's eating ABOUT 2 cups of food total (if that)

I'm just not sure he'll eat it. He's still not eaten his breakfast which last week at this time would be gone. Has he just not gotten over his crisis from the weekend? I'm just beside myself because I jsut don't know what's going on and he continues to lose weight. It's my responsibility to find out the key and go with it. I thought I had with the chicken.

I'll try the oatmeal but he doesn't like rice or cream of wheat. *sigh* 

But, thank you! I don't mean to sound ungrateful. Having a bit of a meltdown. You should see my house - I've got little pieces of food all over the floors. I carry his food "plate" around to wherever we are because that's where he is and . . . maybe I'm just catering to him too much. I'm such a nimrod!


----------



## tippykayak

It's so hard to decide what's necessary and what's making him more picky. His lack of appetite might just be some pickiness, since he's getting such great meal-making and attention out of you. 

There was a dog on one of the TV training shows once that was perfectly healthy but wouldn't eat unless family members personally cooked him meals and made a big deal of out of it at every meal.


----------



## AnnieVA

Sending lots of love & support. Try icecream and share it between you. Vanilla is the best.

Hugs,

AnnieVA


----------



## Duke's Momma

tippykayak said:


> There was a dog on one of the TV training shows once that was perfectly healthy but wouldn't eat unless family members personally cooked him meals and made a big deal of out of it at every meal.


You CANNOT leave me hangin'!! Could they change it?


----------



## tippykayak

Duke's Momma said:


> You CANNOT leave me hangin'!! Could they change it?


Absolutely, but I'm not sure that's Duke's problem, and I'm not sure the solutions will work for him, since they involved some tough love.

But basically they increased the dog's exercise and stimulation and gave him food access twice a day for a limited time, on the theory that a healthy dog won't starve himself.

Have you had Duke work for his food? That makes Comet eat a lot more than he normally would.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm sorry to hear Duke's off his food again. You must feel so frustrated.
I wouldn't be trying tough love on that boy. That's only for a normal, healthy dog. I would entice him to eat anything he will, JMO of course.
Have you tried sweets like pound cake or cookies? Some dogs will eat small amounts of sweet foods, and it seems to stimulate their appetite for other foods. Powdered sugar mini-donuts always seem to be a favorite. A lot of dogs like spaghetti, too, for some reason. 
I understand your concern with the raw foods, but if you were to go to the store and get a big hunk of, for example, round steak and have it ground fresh for you the chances of salmonella or e-coli are extremely low. 
Rule of thumb on water (according to Univ. of Ohio vet website) is 1 cup per 10 pounds of body weight per day. 
Sending a big hug your way.


----------



## marleysmummy

Sorry to hear Duke isn't eating.

Something I do for Marley when he stops eating is I take a spoon of cream cheese and a little low lactose milk and warm it in a pan on the stove and then pour it over his kibble and it's usually a great way to get him to eat.

I know Duke has been sick and you have to be careful what you feed him, but just thought I would share this with you incase it works for you.

As always thinking of you and sending lots of hugs & Love!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Yeah, I don't think tough love is the way to go - at least not yet. When my mom had chemo she said her taste buds were off and nothing but a few things tasted good. Could be that's why he likes the raw meat - brings out some basic instinct in him.

I've asked the vet if we could increase his pred (1/2/pm right now). Also worrisome is the fact that he's continuing to marathon pee and it looks painful.


----------



## tippykayak

Duke's Momma said:


> Yeah, I don't think tough love is the way to go - at least not yet. When my mom had chemo she said her taste buds were off and nothing but a few things tasted good. Could be that's why he likes the raw meat - brings out some basic instinct in him.
> 
> I've asked the vet if we could increase his pred (1/2/pm right now). Also worrisome is the fact that he's continuing to marathon pee and it looks painful.


I think the important thing here is that while he might be thinner than ideal, he's not dangerously thin, so you have a lot of wiggle room when it comes to getting him to eat.

Have you tried getting him into "working" mode? That seemed to help when Gus was sick, and we use it when we want Comet to take more than a couple of bites (he's not a foodie). If Comet has to bark (or sit, stand, go down, or give paw) for his food bowl, he's much more likely to chow down than if we just put it down and walk away.

I grab the bowl, and I say "Hey Comet! What's on top of the house?" When he says "Roof!" he gets his food. Variations on this game include "Who's the greatest hitter of all time?" "Who's your favorite Supreme Court Justice?" "What's your favorite candy bar?" "What's your favorite book of the Old Testament?" etc. He's quite good at questions whose answers are "roof" or "Ruth." My favorite part is that if he doesn't quite recognize that you're asking him a question where the answer is to bark, you can look him in the eye and mouth the answer, and then he'll bark.

Sorry if I missed this earlier in the thread, but have you tried wet food that's slightly warm? You can put a little water in kibble or use wet food. Microwave for like 30 seconds and then stir it around a whole lot to make sure there aren't any pockets that are too hot. That really seems to get them going too. I think it's because it triggers their sense of smell, which is really important to their appetite. Mixing warm chicken liver into something is totally disgusting and effective too.

I try to keep the dogs on dog food as much as possible when I'm worried about sickness and lack of appetite, because that way what they're getting into their stomachs is well balanced and not just calories, so most of my solutions are things you can mix into kibble.

PS - Gus ate about a pound of filet mignon his last day. I fried some bacon in a cast iron pan and then seared the filet mignon in the grease. It was cool and pink most of the way through with some bacon char on the outside. I almost ate it myself, but instead I cut it into fingertip-sized bits and fed it to him over the course of the whole day. Not a permanent solution, since it's clearly expensive, but definitely a way to both spoil the hell out of the dog and get some food into him. Lots of flavor, fat, rare meat, warmth, and appetizing smells.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thanks, Brian. I've tried mixing warm anything broth into his kibble and he licks what he can of the broth and leaves the kibble. So much so that it's plastered to the side of his bowl.

I've been feeding him off our plates. No, I haven't tried to make him work for his food, but I'll try that.

He went out this morning and did what appeared to be painful peeing (like a UTI) but he's on high powered antibiotics for his WBC. He refused to come in and I didn't put a coat on him because I didn't dream he'd stay out so long. When he finally did come in he was chilled. 

I checked and also dehydrated. We gave him 1/2 liter of subQ fluids and he's still shivering (I think it makes him colder) and refused raw meat.


----------



## Duke's Momma

So, here are some pictures taken today. This is his new sweater. It's very cold so he's either wearing the sweater or his coat. He feels much better this afternoon and is happily chewing on a bone right now as one of these pictures can attest to.

He goes in tomorrow for a re-check of his kidneys. He even ate a bit of his kibble. I gave him a cerenia earlier - I wonder if part of his problem at least today is nauseousness. Each day is a new adventure with my boy!

Enjoy - I know I will!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Oh Duke you are sooooooooooooo handsome in your new sweater!! Hope you are feeling better today. You need to eat for your mom! Hugs to you and mom.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Aww, Duke! I love your sweater !!!! :wave:

Gosh Cindy, I just want you to have a long string of GOOD days where you're not worried about Duke eating or peeing or being dehydrated or anything. 

Glad he's doing better today, I love to see him chewing on a bone


----------



## Duke's Momma

I know, Jo. I don't think I realize how exhausted I really am. My whole life is revolving around my Dukee right now. Is he, can he, did he, would he...............

Last night he slept on the bed (unusual for him right now - he did last Thursday night also). I LOVED it. I would wake up and feel his weight and warm body breathing and was in literal heaven. I'm not sure how Dee felt about it, but I LOVED it.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

Duke is just so gorgeous. 

Now, Duke, you sleep with your Mommy and please eat something for her.

Praying for you and Duke.


----------



## mybuddy

O DA DUKE
When I see him I just want to........want to..........scream.....no, not scream.......shake my head...no, not that......pucker my lips..yes...yes....getting warmer......doo da huggiez...yes...yes....backflips..cartwheels....now we're cooking, now we're moving....wee lobe da dukie....flip flip....lobe da lipz, lobe da eerz...lobe....lobe....lobe....ouch!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

OMG! These pictures! BOOTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!

I just wanna crawl on the couch with him and cuddle for like 22 hours!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I've been catching up with what's happening with Duke and I hope his appetite for regular food comes roaring back and he's feeling much better soon. We are rooting for Duke here. 

I wanted you to know I'm learning so much from your postings about what to expect in our own cancer journey. I'm facing some of the same fears, anxieties and issues you have faced. All the great advice you are getting gives me more confidence to be able to help our guy through his chemotherapy ordeal. You are my hero for trying to do the best you can for Duke in his time of need and sharing it with all of us. Thank you! 

I love Duke's sweater--he's so handsome!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Cindy, how cute is that boy in his sweater? You know, friends of mine who have survived or are battling cancer say that chemo leaves a metallic taste to everything and they would rather not eat than experience that taste. Maybe that's Duke's issue, too. Have you tried scrambled egg, maybe even with some cream cheese mixed in? I know, you've probably tried everything:-( Fingers crossed that Duke perks up, his vet visit goes well tomorrow, and the darned weather warms up!!!


----------



## marleysmummy

Wow, he looks good in his sweater, it was so nice to see him with his bone too! Fingers crossed for a good vet visit today, and I hope he starts eating better soon!

Sending love and hugs!


----------



## goldensmum

He looks so serious in his new sweater, but oh he is one very handsome boy. Fingers being kept crossed (again).


----------



## Lucky's mom

That sweater is awesome! Duke is So Handsome. He sounds like quite the cuddler as well.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thanks, everyone. He does look handsome in his new sweater if I do say so myself. :--heart: and, let it be known I'm not the least bit predjudiced!


The vet was very pleased with him. His kidney values stayed the same from check out on Saturday. He was well hydrated and even "a little bouncy". We are increasing his pred (my idea) to try to get him to eat better and to also help with the drinking for the next 2 weeks.

He then said that we will start weaning him off the "good stuff" and back to kibble at the end of those 2 weeks as well as the chemo drugs should be all out of his system by then. He's holding his weight at about 71#. When it's all said and done, I'd like him to be at 77#. That's our goal.

Thanks for everything, everyone. Duke thanks you too.

Cindy & Duke


----------



## moverking

OMG that FACE!!!! Just logged on to check up on you two, and when I got to this first pic, I nearly choked laughing.
That is one pi$$ed off look on your pup, let me tell ya.
If I were a cancer cell and saw that face, I'd be high-tailing it as far from Duke as possible, lololol,
And his spiffy but black & white striped sweater only add to his gangsta' good looks.
Sending a soft kiss for that furrowed brow of his:smooch:


----------



## Augie's Mom

I'm so glad to hear he had a good check up. Yahoo, Duke!


----------



## coppers-mom

I agree with Moverking about Duke's face in that picture! LOL.

He sure is handsome, but he looks like one tough honcho in that picture.

I hope his appetite improves and you both get some relief from the stress.


----------



## Fidele

Such a stoic guy! love the pictures! And even more, love the news! HOORAY!!!!!


----------



## Duke's Momma

lol - he does look like a gansta or an inmate - lol

You know I see these happy faces on all these goldens and my Duke, he just looks serious. I always said he looks regal and he always thinks I say he looks like a beagle and then he gets mad at me. lol

But, he does. He's got the most expressive face ever. He smiles big when he's wrestling or has stolen my slipper off my foot. Neither of which he's done recently but will do again. I miss it. Soon, my boy, soon you will be feeling like giving us the business once again.

My brave brave boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Fabulous news! Good Duke! He definitely is a fighter!


----------



## puddinhd58

CINDY!!! I want to jump through the screen and just love him up!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :--crazy_love::--big_grin:

His poor shaved up legs..  

He looks as tough as he has shown everyone he is! 

Give him big hugs from me!!!!!


----------



## cham

Duke's Momma said:


> lol - he does look like a gansta or an inmate - lol
> 
> You know I see these happy faces on all these goldens and my Duke, he just looks serious. I always said he looks regal and he always thinks I say he looks like a beagle and then he gets mad at me. lol
> 
> But, he does. He's got the most expressive face ever. He smiles big when he's wrestling or has stolen my slipper off my foot. Neither of which he's done recently but will do again. I miss it. Soon, my boy, soon you will be feeling like giving us the business once again.
> 
> My brave brave boy.


 
I swear it's the field goldens that for some reason are so darned serious! Dukee's little bro has the same serious face. and all I do is worry is he happy, sad, what is he thinking?
Look at this face.... Is the face of a spoiled rotten dog????? The only time he smiles is when he is playing with Raine. 

Ps tell Dukee I love his prison sweater, even if he doesn't


----------



## mybuddy

dis is da buddy

i downt fink dis dawgie da spoylad bout dis. i fink dis dawgie juster wunsda toona. dat is wat i fink. da buddy smylez inda rayne cuz da bummee kan slyde da wownd. dat pun.

kay. dat is dat

n i lobe yoo bout dis

dis is da buddy


----------



## moverking

Duke's Momma said:


> You know I see these happy faces on all these goldens and my Duke, he just looks serious. I always said he looks regal and he always thinks I say he looks like a beagle and then he gets mad at me. lol


~beagle~ snicker, lol

Cindy, my Sadie's not a smiler, well, _I_know what her smile is, but it never photographs like the usual big loopy golden Grins I see here...
See?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Oh Duke, I love your sweater, looks nautical!!!!!!!
Cindy and Duke you are always in my prayers.


----------



## davebeech

I think Duke looks real cool in his new junper.


----------



## amy22

I think Duke look soooo handsome in his sweater!!! Glad hes feeling good today.


----------



## Duke's Momma

moverking said:


> ~beagle~ snicker, lol
> 
> Cindy, my Sadie's not a smiler, well, _I_know what her smile is, but it never photographs like the usual big loopy golden Grins I see here...
> See?


OMG! When I saw that picture before I read your post I thought (honest to God - ) where did THAT picture of Duke come from? I don't remember having that!

They could be twins. At least in that picture. We've always said he could use an eye-lid lift. lol

She's beautiful, btw.

We should start a thread in the picture section of "serious" goldens. thank you for sharing that and Cham. That is a very serious face indeed! It's good to know that Duke isn't the "odd ball out". Well, at least not in his regal beagle face. lol


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hello, BD, Dave & Amy. I didn't even see your posts there until I hit send.

I like his sweater, too. Nautical - I like that better than an inmate! lol We have a sailor's hat - should try to put that on him with the sweater. Even though he's lost some weight (now he's about 5# down) & that sweater is an XL, it looks small on him. I love it though. Turtle neck & all. :


----------



## mybuddy

da buddy da berrie seeweeuz


----------



## Duke's Momma

lol! I lobe da buddees berrie seeweeuz fase.

He's like "pweeze, da momma, no moor da pikturs"

I want to hug him and squeeze him, he's just so da kute n berrie seeweeuz. Gotta lobe that fase n dat iz dat


----------



## cham

Duke's Momma said:


> OMG! When I saw that picture before I read your post I thought (honest to God - ) where did THAT picture of Duke come from? I don't remember having that!
> 
> They could be twins. At least in that picture. We've always said he could use an eye-lid lift. lol
> 
> She's beautiful, btw.
> 
> We should start a thread in the picture section of "serious" goldens. thank you for sharing that and Cham. That is a very serious face indeed! It's good to know that Duke isn't the "odd ball out". Well, at least not in his regal beagle face. lol


 
I always say that we should have renamed Mitch, Buster Keaton!. Anyone here remember him and that sad sad face? And Mitch CAN do the eyebrow thing lift one lift two down one down two... one up and one down...


----------



## coppers-mom

Duke's Momma said:


> He's got the most expressive face ever. He smiles big when he's wrestling or has stolen my slipper off my foot. Neither of which he's done recently but will do again. I miss it. Soon, my boy, soon you will be feeling like giving us the business once again.
> 
> My brave brave boy.


We shall all celebrate when he feels like giving you the business again and I am celebrating now because he is feeling better!

Love and kisses to big, red Dukee (great color BTW)! Keep up the good work big boy.

I still think the sweater look is hilarious! My BassettX hates clothes and refuses to move for the longest time when I put a coat on him. He probably has a similar look when I make him wear a coat.
Copper on the other hand couldn't care less.:


----------



## Duke's Momma

*first bath*

so, first off i just painted my nails and am trying to type without messing them up - no capital letters. 

duke got his first bath since dx in september. he's so pitiful...my skinny skinny boy. he has no butt - just bones. no tail feathers to speak of. his skin on his legs, neck and boy parts is black. black. the skin on his back is white. his hair is a strawberry red when wet. he's beautiful but oh so pitiful looking  . and there's hardly any hair left anywhere. in the drain there wasn't even enough to clog it up. he's lost his whiskers and eye lashes. the eye lashes. i wonder if that's why his eyes get goopyier.

anyway, i'm very glad he's here - he even ate a bit of kibble today - and is going to get better anyday now. and, he's clean. ahhhhhhh, and for the time being - no shedding!


----------



## Duke's Momma

cham said:


> I always say that we should have renamed Mitch, Buster Keaton!. Anyone here remember him and that sad sad face? And Mitch CAN do the eyebrow thing lift one lift two down one down two... one up and one down...


i can see mitchell doing that one up one down thing. they're so funny


----------



## Duke's Momma

coppers-mom said:


> We shall all celebrate when he feels like giving you the business again and I am celebrating now because he is feeling better!
> 
> Love and kisses to big, red Dukee (great color BTW)! Keep up the good work big boy.
> 
> I still think the sweater look is hilarious! My BassettX hates clothes and refuses to move for the longest time when I put a coat on him. He probably has a similar look when I make him wear a coat.
> Copper on the other hand couldn't care less.:


i will never forget when we put duke's coat on him the first time. he just stood there with his head down and didn't budge. not one inch. it was so funny. 

i think we're taking the day off tomorrow and going up to estes park again for the day. he loves it there and gets lots of attention. if it's not too cold he could just wear his new sweater or maybe his hoodie & i'll get pictures of that.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'll jsut bet he gets lots of attention. That's why I take Copper to Petsmart. he couldn't care less about the toys, but all the people - heaven!

He gets petted half bald. I hope you and duke have a glorious day.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke's momma*

Boy, sounds like Duke has quite a wardrobe and he sure deserves it.

Hope you both have a wonderful and fun time at the park!!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hi!

So, we didn't go to Estes, we went to Lyons via Boulder. We were going to walk along Pearl Street (very interesting "street mall" in Boulder - very interesting people) but it didn't look dog friendly. If there were to be a city that WAS dog friendly, I would think it would be Boulder but we didn't see dog one and with the pred he has to pee alot. I was worried he'd end up peeing on their bricks or something so we went to Lyons. They have a really sweet park there so we just walked around there and came home. It was a very good day.

This morning I put his coat on him and let him outside (19degrees). He was out for about 10 minutes and when I let him in he was shivering! He got up on his "new" bed and I put his coat on him and went in the bedroom to get his blanket off the floor to put on him also and he had had an accident last night on his blanket! I don't believe he even knew it. He probably got chilled because he was a little wet. My baby boy. He was shivering so much his teeth were chattering!!!!

So he got all warmed up then he ate. His appetite is coming back although I'm still using the stimulant and this morning I gave him a reglan as he was smacking his lips last night in his sleep. I think his tummy is still upset a bit.

But.....he's eating some of his kibble!!!! Yea!!!!! He's done a little each day. Slowly but surely. Today marks the 3 week mark from his last chemo treatment. Within the next week he should be coming round to more like himself.

Oh, the pee - I have waterless shampoo that I washed him in once he was warm again so he's now all cleaned up and smelling purdy. He'll probably go roll in horse manure!!!!


----------



## mybuddy

dis is da buddy

da dukie. downt wermy bout yer pea pea behabior. dat ok bout dis. i ware da diadper fur yoo kay? yer momee lobez da duke da manee manee bout dis. 

da buddy to bout dis

dis is da buddy


----------



## Duke's Momma

pssst, da buddee mi frend buddee. fank u fur waring da diapurtz fur me. my momma lobes da pea pea behabor cuz hurz sayd dat da dukee lefta hiz mark un da flore n i fink dat iz a beree gud fing dat hurz sayd dat. 

i wuz a litel mbareast bowt dat behabor but i am not no moor da mbareast bowt dis. k? buddee, du u need moor ob da diapurtz cuz i no mi momma haz pwentee ob dem. i fink hurz iz da waring dem. k. fank u fur dis. i hab tu go owtsyde now n go pea pea agane.

i lobe u da manee manee tu, da buddee. u r mi gud frend. i am still da woreed bowt da tailur wif da shakee behabor

peas n eses da buddee. i fink mi momma iz goin to maak me war da diapurtz tunite da buddee. i downt yike dis behabior. i downt. k fank u fur dis.


----------



## gold4me

Dookie me an da gamboi wil ware r dyepurrs soo u wunt be lon. Dat wa da dookie an da Buddeee an me an da gamboi al war da dyepurrs. Da gamboi putts hiz dyepurr on hiz hed. He a punneee boi.
We lub u dookie. We weely du :


----------



## mybuddy

halow da emmikins. da buddy seaz yoo. hallow!

da dukie. downt wermy bout anifingz. da momeez lob alda fingz inda r bodiez. da momee lobez da buddy pea n da poopiez n da watir moufie n da watir noze n da tinkie peet n da tinkie bummee n aldat stupp. sumtymez da momee gowz da werkie n den peepal sayz yoo habda manee hayrez onda yer shert. da mi momee smylez n sayz fank da gawd bout dis cuz den i kan sniffie da buddy alda lib longerst dayz! den herz takiez da won hayre n putz dat in herz noze. dat is wat da momeez doo wen dey lob da dawgiez. dey putter fingz in demz noze.

i ware mi diadper fur yoo cuz i lob yoo bout da millyon tymez. morer den dat

dis is da buddy


----------



## Finn's Fan

Cindy, the Pearl Street Mall is a "no dogs allowed" place, one of the few in Boulder. Too bad I didn't know you were in town, I could've showed you a sweet strolling place or two and brought Duke some homemade peanut butter treats; they might've perked up his appetite! Next time you're headed this way, let me know, please.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad you and Duke had a nice walk at the park and didn't try the no dogs allowed mall. I think dogs should be allowed everywhere, but I am biased.

I am also glad Duke's appetite is getting better and his eating some kibble again.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Finn's Fan said:


> Cindy, the Pearl Street Mall is a "no dogs allowed" place, one of the few in Boulder. Too bad I didn't know you were in town, I could've showed you a sweet strolling place or two and brought Duke some homemade peanut butter treats; they might've perked up his appetite! Next time you're headed this way, let me know, please.


Well, DUH, :doh: Cindy!!!! What a great opportunity that would have been. We never ever get to Boulder and was just a fluke that we were there the other day. Kind of foot loose and fancy free. We sold Dee's Goldwing and delivered it to the buyer (Denver area) and just took a back way down into Boulder and then Lyons. We don't know Boulder that well but stumbled on that Iris "farm". I love going there in the spring and buying Iris. They have an amazing selection. Do they still sell them? I thought I heard something about it selling and they're not selling Iris anymore. Is that true?

Anyway - I will most definately let you know next time. I'm really sad I didn't think of it or have more of a "lead time" to let you know. There will be another time, though. We are really trying to add fun things to Duke's itinerary to keep him excited about life.

He's doing really well and is not losing any more hair. Barely any in a brush now. I'm not sure if it's because he's quit losing or if there's just not much left to lose!

Thanks for the offer and will definately take you up on it in the future. I'm glad we didn't try to walk him around! Ft. Collins Old Town is very dog friendly and has bowls outside the shops for the dogs. Kind of like a mini Boulder, I think. lol


----------



## Duke's Momma

So, nothing new to really "report". He's still not eating much of his kibble however this morning he ate his rotisserie chicken. Maybe that'll be back on his menu which would be a whole lot easier (and I must admit healthier) and cheaper than the seared steaks!

He's dealing right now with some massive diarrhea which could be from all the red meat and the t-bone bone he inhaled a few days ago. No more bouts with the dehydration - thank you pred!

We are going to our daughter's house in Firestone this afternoon to watch the superbowl and they have a fenced in back yard and a Wheaton Terrior named Molly. Duke loves her so we are taking him with. That should be a fun afternoon for him. Just the 4 of us humans and the 2 "babies" and Mexican Food. Yummmm.

Just wanted to give everyone an update. Have a super superbowl day!


----------



## mybuddy

Enjoy your day!!


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope you and Duke have a great day!
I'm gald he is at least eating chicken and has not had a problem with dehydration. Each bit of improvement is great.:


----------



## Mad's Mom

Hope you all have a wonderful Suberbowl Sunday.

Duke, sorry about the diarrhea, hope it goes away soon. Have a fun day with your friend Molly.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hi, everyone

So, we had a good superbowl Sunday. Duke walked into their house and immediately ate all of Molly's kibble. Every last drop. So, we dealt with putrid gas the rest of the night. :doh: He had a tummy ache for sure. Was encouraging however that he ate the kibble!

Today, he's eaten about 1 1/2 cups of his own kibble (yea!!!!!!) plus chicken liver, rotisserie chicken and a milk bone. We'll see what he'll eat tonight. All of that was with the stimulant. I may try without tomorrow morning. I'm very optimistically encouraged.

What a delight it would be to not have to carry around his food to wherever we are. lol If we take a ride, I take a bowl of his food. If we go upstairs, his food comes - it follows us everywhere we are.

What a goober! My beautiful, skinny, bald, red handsome in his sweater boy.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Great news that Duke's feeling well enough to steal kibble!!! Oh, and to answer your question, Long's Gardens still sells irises as far as I know. Hope it's not too slippery up your way; it was a nightmare here until the sun melted some of the ice.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad you had a good day and really glad that Duke's appetite has improved.

Way to go gorgeous! (even without a sweater)


----------



## puddinhd58

Cindy, I am so glad to see Duke is starting to eat more "normally"..! It sounds like he is coming out of his chemo funk!!!

Would love to see more pics of your beautiful boy! 

Go DUKE! Big Hugs to him..


----------



## Duke's Momma

He was such a trooper. I love him so much and already miss him so much. I cannot process. I cannot believe he's gone. I cannot believe.

Took him in for a recheck on his kidneys today and just when they came out I noticed his nodes were enlarged again. My heart fell - I knew it. I knew he wasn't well. I knew it.

They suspect the cancer had gone into his spleen, liver, kidneys and possibly his brain. He was maybe going to make it until Monday when his regular onco vet was back, but quite possibly not. Multiple system failure - internal bleeding, horrible death. 

We made the decision and said good bye. I've got to go. I cannot believe he's gone. His stuff, his smell, his eyes, his ears, his pads - his clothes, his toys, his "room", his food, How can I live through this?

Beloved heart dog, Dukee
April 31, 2001 - February 11, 2010


----------



## Laurie

OMG.......did not expect to read this today. I'm so so sorry about Duke. I know how much you loved him and him you. I'm sorry....don't know what else to say. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. 

RIP Duke.....you were such a brave brave boy!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom

I'm in shock reading this. I can't believe this has happened. I'm so very very sorry to hear of Duke's sudden passing. My heart goes out to you and I too will grieve for the loss of your beloved boy. You did everything you could for Duke and at the end gave him the most unselfish loving gift there is; peace. Take care of yourself in the coming days and know we are here for you. ((((HUGS)))


----------



## Finn's Fan

Oh, Cindy, what a shockingly awful thing to have happen! Godspeed, Duke, you're free of a body that had failed you. Cindy, I have no words to tell you how to live through these first days and weeks. Remember to breathe, and remember that you did everything in your power to save him. Hugs to you, and I'm wishing you much strength as you learn to handle this oh-so-crushing grief....


----------



## goldencontriever3

Cindy, my heart is breaking for you. Duke was such a special boy. I am so sorry. Please know you are in our prayers.

RIP Sweet Duke


----------



## coppers-mom

I was just "checking in" to send Duke some love and
. Big tears.

Duke was beautiful in body and soul and will be sorely missed by many.

My heart goes out to you in this time of grief. It is so heartbreaking when they have to leave. It had to be hard to decide to be brave and let your boy go, but he is free and out of pain. that seems to be the only good thing I can think of right now.


----------



## MillysMom

I am so sorry. Duke fought an amazing battle, and thank you for sharing your journey in this thread. 

My heart is with you in this difficult time, and I'm keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. You did the right thing for Duke, but it is so sad.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Cindy, you know I have no words for this. I know you understand. 

Duke is special, he always will be.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke's momma*

CINDY:

What you did for Duke was the greatest gift and tribute of how much you loved him, you could give him. God Bless you!
I know how hard it is to make that decision, but it's what Ken and I always promised our dogs.


----------



## BeauShel

My heart goes out to you with the pain of losing sweet Duke.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am so sorry, never expecting to read this sad news. My thoughts and prayers are with you at this terrible time. Duke was a very very lucky dog to have you as a guardian, companion and friend.


----------



## gold4me

Oh Cindy Cindy Cindy I can't stop crying because I know the pain you are feeling. Duke was a lucky boy to have been loved by you and your husband and the two of you were lucky to have been loved by Duke. We loved him too. He was like family to us, just as you are.


----------



## mybuddy

WTH????? I got an email from Gold4me about this...i am in shock. My hands are shaking

I have to go. Will check back later. I feel sick.


----------



## mybuddy

I am still in shock. This was so sudden. I feel horrible.


----------



## Hudson

Cindy, cant believe this news, your gift of love to send Duke to the bridge was so selfless and loving. You and Duke fought so hard to beat the cancer. Love and prayers as you face life with your boy.Find comfort knowing he is at peace and know he will always be beside you with silent paws.RIP Brave Duke.


----------



## davebeech

Cindy, I'm so sorry to hear this sad new about Duke, he was a real trooper, an inspiration to us all, and we all know you did your very very best for Duke.

Rest In Peace Duke


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thank you, everyone. So, Duke's journey ends and mine is now just beginning. The ache is unbearable. I couldn't sleep so I got up. The house is empty and cold. I keep hearing him, looking for him, reaching for him.

Now we're playing the second guess yourself game. Were we premature? I honestly don't think so.

Part of him being accepted into the study was offering him up for an autopsy. How could I not do that? So, I did. If his part in this study will help another's puppy, then good.

The study dr. will e-mail me when the results are in to just be sure I want them. I have to have them. I have to know we did the right thing - on paper. All the clinical signs were there even if we choose to ignore them. He had lost more weight and was simply wasting away. In retrospect it was almost selfish to have let it go this far. The study dr. said again what an agressive strain of Bcell multicentric lymphoma this was and how hard they all knew he fought.

I took some pictures of him on the couch and just hanging out and then the drs. took some pictures of him eating for them. When I get them, I'll post them as an end to a beginning.

Would I do it again knowing what I know now? I just don't know. It gave us some extra time with our boy although he was sick for a good deal of it. Was that cruel? I just don't know. I pray not. I pray we didn't put him through too much.


----------



## cham

OMG, I just saw this... I wasn't online much yesterday. I feel like someone punched me in the stomach, with tears rolling down my face! 
I CANNOT possibly imagine how you and Dee must feel. 
You did what you thought was best, and regardless of the outcome, you did the very very best for Dukee, that you could have, and you and Duke will always be an inspiration to me. 
You know that Duke is now painfree, and happy, and that is what he wants for you and Dee. 
We are here for you, and expect you to stick around. OK?

Love you and Bless you
Nancy


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I remember feeling the loss...you have to go through this and even though you get to another side, you will always take Duke along with you. Even now, many years later, I yearn to hold and stroke the one/s I have lost. I look back with a smile now and instead of a flood of tears ~ a few very special tears run down my cheek...


----------



## goldensmum

So very very sorry that after all both you and Duke have been through that he has now gone to the bridge, 

I just don't know what to say that will help, nothing probably will help at the moment but you are in my thoughts and prayers.

You all tried your hardest for Duke, and fought for him all the way, but so sadly the battle could not be won. Duke will forever walk beside you on his silent paws.

So sorry


----------



## mybuddy

Cindy

You stop it! You just stop this....the words "cruel and selfish" belong nowhere near the names Cindy and Duke.

You and Duke had the most special bond...it was light, pure radient light. You did everything you could for your boy, that was love. Duke was right beside you in every decision you made completely open and trusting that you were doing right by him and you did the WHOLE time. You did...you did. Please know that Cindy and please know that without knowing it, the two of you through your journey together taught many people so many things.

You have been on my mind all night. Duke has been on my mind all night. Well, at least that is what I thought. No, you are not and never have been " on my mind".....I was driving home from work and suddenly realized...WOW...it is much more than that. He is a part of my soul...WOW, and so are you...well, so is everyone. How amazing is it to feel so connected. I have always known this but never really "felt" it. I did tonight and I thank you and Duke for that.

Oh, Duke is very much with us, yes he is.

I love you so much and so does da buddy

XO


----------



## Mac'sdad

*Mac'sdad*

Sorry for your loss ....I put my Nuggett down in Nov....your loss stirred up a lot of pain and strong emotions...thank god I have Mac to hold ....I got him in January... I had a awful guilty feeling getting him BUT now I'm glad I did....I hope the big hole in your heart can heal and will experience the pitter patter of little feet again . You did a wonderful thing in caring for him (he knows you loved him) ..... God Bless

Mac and his Dad


----------



## mybuddy

Hey Cindy

Me again.

I am off to bed but first just wanted to share a verse I just read by the Master of Love and Mercy, Cheng Yen. It reminded me of Duke

*" A person, man or woman, should love all living beings, instead of just one individual or a handful of them. And a person, man or woman should love without expectation, instead of expecting the love to be rewarded or returned."*

Man or woman....no mention of a dog yet, when reading it I immediately thought of Duke. Yeah, I am feeling the connection. You know, how lucky are we? 

Good nite...my thoughts are with you.

XO


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Cindy,

In your heart, I think you really know you did the right thing. It's just one of those cruel tricks that life plays on us to make us second guess ourselves. It's also a mechanism of denial that helps us get through the grieving process.

And also, the Dr's would have NEVER let you let go too soon if they felt Duke had more to teach us. Well he does, but just not from our side anymore.

No matter what all you have went through prior to this, you are right, this is now the hardest part for you. You and Duke traded hearts yesterday. He left his with you and Dee and he took yours and Dee's with him. That truly is a physical pain which will take time to heal and will leave an everlasting scar.

Your strength, your faith and your belief in Duke will help you to get past this rawness.


----------



## Angel_Kody

I'm so very sorry. I don't visit here much anymore and was so sad to read about Duke. My heart is breaking with yours. I know the pain you are feeling. You are in my thoughts and prayers....

Sleep softly sweet angel Duke.....godspeed sweet boy....


----------



## puddinhd58

Oh Cindy... I just don't know what to say. I wish I could comfort you in some way but I don't know how. 

I am so terribly sorry. Duke runs free...It is only you and your family that bears the pain now. 

Big gentle hugs to you...


----------



## amy22

Cindy, I am so very very sorry about Duke. I was not on much yesterday. I dont know what to say and i know nothing I can say will make it any better. Just know that the hole in your heart that you have not will slowly be filled by wonderful memories. 
I lost our dog Riley just a month ago, so the feelings thta you have are still fresh for me.
I am just so very sorry. Sending hugs to you.
RIP Duke....you were soooo loved. xxoo


----------



## MILLIESMOM

Cindy, John and I are very sorry to hear about Duke.


----------



## Fidele

Cindy,
Please don't second guess yourself. You gave Duke the best loving care possible, including loving him enough to let him go. I know you have a rough time ahead of you, but hope that eventually good and happy memories will begin to help fill the hole in your heart. Godspeed, sweet Duke!
((((HUGS))))


----------



## Hudson

Cindy, you were the best loving and caring Mum Duke could ever wish to have. Don't question your self, you gave him every chance to fight that wicked cancer. I hope your sorrow subsides and in time you can smile at the wonderful life you both shared and remember he is at peace now and pain free running with our beloved goldens at the bridge.


----------



## HovawartMom

I'm so sorry for yr loss!.
As you know,I lost Priska of cancer and I know how it feels to 2nd guess yrself but you did the right thing!.
Time will help but I,STILL,miss her,just as much!.
(((HUGS)))


----------



## AnnieVA

Cindy,

I so sorry to hear the news. Sending you lots of love & hugs.

AnnieVA


----------



## LauraBella

I'm so sorry to hear the news. After a tough little fight, my Mom lost her Scottie to cancer several years ago. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thank you everyone. It is so quiet here, I hate it. I hate it.

Hovawart - I went and looked at your u-tube's. Sweet Priska - I remember her passing. 

Hovawarts are beautiful dogs and the "blonde" ones look just like goldens only I imagine larger.


----------



## AnnieVA

Watch Westminster tonight! Get a box of tissues or T-rolls. Weep! Tomorrow is the Golden class. Goldens were intoduced to Westminster, I believe 1928. They have never won Best in Show yet! Let's rally for the Goldens in memory of our loved ones who have pased away to Lymphoma & other cancers.

AnnieVA


----------



## BeauShel

Per Cindy's request, I am moving this to the cancer thread. Maybe it will help someone in the future with their pup. In memory of Duke, one special boy.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thank you, Carol - for everything.


----------



## gold4me

Sending you hugs! Love from Me, Emmy and Gambler


----------



## Karen519

*Thanks*

BEAUSHEL AND CINDY:

*Thanks for moving this topic to the cancer thread.
I know that Duke and Cindy can help SO MANY OTHERS.*


----------



## Duke's Momma

So, at first glance at organs, the pathologist was sure that the lymphoma had infiltrated his orgains - speen, liver, lungs, kidneys. (Told us this 2 weeks ago yesterday I think)

Just got the report and they said no cells noted in any of those organs. His liver was diseased and that could have aided in him not feeling well. But not diseased from the lymphoma. So, only his lymph nodes were affected, not internal organs at all. I was really wondering if we were premature until I received an e-mail from Kelly. She said that with the chemo, the lymphoma and his diseased liver that his quality of life would never have gotten better - only worse. I need to remember that he had come out of remission and was only a matter of time before his organs would have been affected.

Oh...........how I miss my boy.

This chapter of his life and mine is now closed.............................


----------



## cubbysan

I think our heads always second guess our decisions, but our hearts always know when its the right time. Hugs to you, it is never easy.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Duke's Momma said:


> This chapter of his life and mine is now closed.............................


Life after Duke ... I don't know how it's done, Cindy. I wish I could tell you, I wish I had some grand secret, some needed wisdom to pass along. I know how much you adored him.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Oh Cindy, no matter the news, it just has to be horrible living and re-living these moments. The if's and buts and maybes are probably driving you crazy right now.

Oh how I wish I could be there to hug you and hold and truly let you know what an amazing person you are.

I do believe from all the information you have shared, that Duke was ready to move on hon. His frail body taught us love and devotion to the end. He left knowing and feeling love to the very end. My head knows this. My heart, like yours, is still afraid to let go. Still afraid to stop believing. Much the same way I felt when we helped Arctica make her Grand Entrance across the Rainbow Bridge.

One day it will just click. One day your heart and your head will have a meeting and then your soul will be at peace. You can't force it or make it happen. For now, accept the in between and always always remember, you were so loved by Duke. So Incredibly Loved Cindy. And he knew your love too. Feel his heart Cindy, it's a part of your own. Don't get lost in the fact his body is not here. Don't miss out on what you DO have. His heart. His Love. His eternity is yours to cherish. Don't abuse that by missing his good that still surrounds you.

Take a moment to get factual. When we all take these precious puppies into our lives, we know that one day they will be gone. What we don't know at that time is the love that will be left behind. What a gift. What an amazing gift.

Love. Love. Love.


----------



## moverking

Duke's Momma said:


> This chapter of his life and mine is now closed.............................


Cindy, dear Cindy....no, it's not closed, girl. I know you're hoping if you close it, you will stop hurting, right?
He's always going to be part of the breaths you take and every 3rd or 4th beat of your heart.

And I may be way out of line, premature, or missed a previous post about this...smack me if I am...
BUT
There is an awful lot of love in yours and Dee's hearts and lives that Duke will almost certainly be sending a pup to revel in and help patch the hole he left.
He would be mortified if he saw how much you were hurting....

Hugs to you every. single. day.


----------



## coppers-mom

Oh...........how I miss my boy.
This chapter of his life and mine is now closed.............................[/QUOTE said:


> Please tell me you just mean the chapter regarding you second guessing that final decision. He was ready to go and you so lovingly helped him on his way. it is a shame that some people have to suffer (often horribly) right down to the last second when they would like to leave earlier.
> 
> His love will always be a part of your life and should be. The grief will ease, but it will take a very long time and it never is easy.
> 
> Hugs to you across the miles.


----------



## sunshinesmom

I wish I could say something to help you feel better. All I can say is that I know exactly how you feel - you are not alone. On 3/24 it will be one year that I lost sweet Riley to lymphoma. He received chemo for 6 months. I was praying for a Meggie-like miracle. His remission only lasted 6 weeks before the lymph nodes began swelling again. I've lost 2 other Goldens to cancer and in both cases I feel I waited too long (for my selfish reasons) to help them go to the Bridge. I swore I'd never do that again. As soon as Riley began to show signs of sickness I took him and helped him go. We had stopped chemo 5 weeks earlier, lymph nodes kept growing, then one night he started vomiting. He acted OK but just kept vomiting. From experience I knew how fast they can go down hill so we went to the vet. Please don't doubt yourself. You did the right thing. 
I even told Riley to look Duke up and show him around. They are buds now. Do you have other dogs to spoil? If not, I bet rescueing a Golden in need might help you a great deal. I have 2 other rescue dogs (and they are spoiled) but I registered to foster another in Riley's memory - because it still hurts so much. 
Those red boys are just too special for words, aren't they.


----------



## goldensrbest

Cindy, i had a friend tell me, when i was crying and telling her about spencer, that just think how LUCKY, i was for having him in my life, this is very true, we know that but our heart hurts so very much, cause we miss them so, it is the price we pay for loving them, worth everything, we would do it all over if we could.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hi, everyone.

Thanks for all of your comments. I know in my heart, j & j that it was time for him to go. I truly do. And, I really must quite punishing myself for second guessing. It was an incredible gift he gave us - unconditional love and friendship forever. We had so much fun with him. I cannot understand how some people can have dogs and just have them outside in a kennel all the time. What a shame and a waste. They are such amazing creatures.

I think about another puppy and then I think about the kenneling when not here, the fear of all the health issues that golden's have and my beloved Duke had almost all of them except extreme hip dysplasia. He had allergies, thyroid issues, seizures, ruptured ACL, liver issues due to the seizure meds, arthritis, cancer and everything in between. I would not have traded our boy for any other. Never, never. But...............I just cannot stand the heartache again. At least not yet. But, ohhhh, a little ball of red/golden fluff.

I spoke to Dee about maybe fostering but he said absolutely not. We'd be "foster failure" immediately.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Cindy, please try hard not to second guess anything with regards to your beloved Duke. You did everything just right, always with Duke's comfort first and foremost. Take a look at GRRR's website (www.goldenrescue.com), show Dee and then think about fostering. Many of the dogs are in a kennel situation because there aren't nearly enough foster homes. Sometimes you have them a very short time, just a few days....others are a few months. With all the love and experience you have, it just might help a little bit to fill that gigantic hole left by your boy.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I can think of a lot worse things than being a foster failure.  Perhaps just rescuing a lost soul would suit you better. There is time and your heart will know when it's right.


----------



## Augie's Mom

If you aren't ready to have another dog in the house just yet, how about volunteering at a shelter or rescue instead of fostering?


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

I'm glad you got your reports. I am glad you helped with the study...you helped many, many other loved puppers n families. What a great gift.

I miss Sir Dukee too, butt he will never really be gone. He will always be in my heart...in my photo file...even on my desktop! It took us 3 years to finally decide to get another Fluff Ball. Hubby said one day..."Well, are we gonna just talk about another dog or are we gonna get one." 3 days later Tailer came into our lives...Funny how Tailer has some of Elliot's trates...maybe our influence in there lives does show in their behaviors...I can't wait to see your next Fur Kid...whenever that may be.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Tailer'sFolks said:


> I'm glad you got your reports. I am glad you helped with the study...you helped many, many other loved puppers n families. What a great gift.
> 
> I miss Sir Dukee too, butt he will never really be gone. He will always be in my heart...in my photo file...even on my desktop! It took us 3 years to finally decide to get another Fluff Ball. Hubby said one day..."Well, are we gonna just talk about another dog or are we gonna get one." 3 days later Tailer came into our lives...Funny how Tailer has some of Elliot's trates...maybe our influence in there lives does show in their behaviors...I can't wait to see your next Fur Kid...whenever that may be.


I think you're right - our influence does influence them and visa versa I think as well.


----------



## coppers-mom

Duke's Momma said:


> Hi, everyone.
> I think about another puppy and then I think about the kenneling when not here, the fear of all the health issues that golden's have and my beloved Duke had almost all of them except extreme hip dysplasia. He had allergies, thyroid issues, seizures, ruptured ACL, liver issues due to the seizure meds, arthritis, cancer and everything in between. I would not have traded our boy for any other. Never, never. But...............I just cannot stand the heartache again. At least not yet. But, ohhhh, a little ball of red/golden fluff.
> 
> I spoke to Dee about maybe fostering but he said absolutely not. We'd be "foster failure" immediately.


My GRs have been shelter rescues, finds and once an owner release. My shelter boys had behavior issues (no surprise there!), but my owner release was the best behaved, well trained dog ever.

Once you are ready to consider a new friend, I'd like to suggest you consider an adult from a rescue. Still pretty young (1 - 3 years), but most health issues would already be known and could be avoided. I know some things just happen and others come with age, but overall health (seizures, allergies) would be known with an adult. I don't think there is any shame to trying to avoid what you can. Rescues from an established group also have basic obedience training and good manners.

I've had minimal health issues with my four rescues. Copper didn't even have much major health problems until this last year after his spleen was removed and he got older. His are mostly age related so I count that as a plus in one way.

You're in my thoughts and prayers often.


----------



## Duke's Momma

*Coley*

So, tomorrow we go meet a beautiful cream golden boy, Coley. He's almost 5 months old and very cute indeed. If all goes well and he takes to us and we take to him, we take him home.

I'm having issues, though, but they are better. I've been very teary eyed today and came to Duke's thread to read & receive some of the love that was woven into this thread.

You all are absolutely amazing. I'm not sure how I could have gotten through this hell without you all. I just so miss him so, still. And, now with a possible new addition to our family I'm grieving all over again. I'm not sure how all of that works, but as I told one of the people we're getting him from, I'm just a mess. She was kind enough to call me and help me through some of this.

You will all know more if and when (more likely when) this all transpires. Duke will always be a part of me and he helped mold me into who I am today. Isn't that the way with our Goldens? They bring out the absolute best is us.

Reading this thread brings it back so vividly the battle and journey we embarked so very long ago and yet just yesterday. How I love him and miss him. Coley - are we ready for you? Are you ready for us? I hope so on both counts.

Duke - momma loves you.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

I am so very excited that you are meeting COLEY tomorrow and I expect that you will be bringing him home!! What you are feeling is VERY NORMAL, there is no way that they ever replace each other the way I see it is they compliment each other. The fact you loved DUKE AS MUCH as you did is why you are getting another Golden Retriever-it is a tribute to Duke and Duke will be happy!

The way it's been for Ken and I and I'm sure for others as well, as that each of our dogs Gizmo, Munchkin, Smooch, Snobear, Tonka, have very distinct personalities and very SPECIAL characteristics/traits/endearing qualities that we love them for. I hope the way I wrote this it makes sense.

*You will love Coley and he will love you!*


----------



## coppers-mom

How sweet that you came back to get some of the love here. We all loved Duke.

You probably will continue to have some issues and tearful moments. After all, you wouldn't be getting Coley if you still had Duke and that reopens the wound. Just believe that he will also help heal that wound. it does not dishonor your love for Duke to bring another dog into your life. In fact, Duke would want you to have another one to love and cherish IMO.

I think anyone involved in rescues will understand the depth of your grief and realize that shows the depth of the love you and Duke shared and will understand that you "are a mess". 

Good luck tomorrow. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldenMum

oh, I so....so hope this all works out. Reading this I am in tears over my Smoka who I put down with bone cancer when my recent ND graduate was in diapers! We will always miss them, and your right they all help mold us, and teach us. They all hold a special spot in our hearts...but there is always more room in our hearts for those special ones who come along. May this next journey be as sweet as the last!


----------



## goldensrbest

I understand, and wish you some kisses from COLEY.


----------



## Hudson

Special Duke will always be and is etched with love in your Heart. Thinking of you as you meet Coley, I' m sure that the meeting will go well. Duke will be happy for you to see you have another puppy in your life and help heal the pain.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Duke will forever be in your heart. 

You have so much love to share, little Coley would be such the lucky pup to come home with you. Let us know how the meeting goes.


----------



## Duke's Momma

I was still having a tough time, teary and barely able to talk about it. I finally shared it with Dee as we were going to get dog food and another kennel & a new toy & a new bed to put in the new kennel. What he told me was profound and helped me so much.

I'll cry typing it but it's just so good. He said "Duke would have gotten such a kick out of Cole and loved playing with him and having him around that I'm going to do the same."

Well, okay - THAT I can do! We'll be fine. Gotta go put the "crib" lol together.

Puppy - Momma loves you and misses you so much. You're going to have a baby brother. He's so cute! We're even thinking about taking him up to Estes Park on Monday and show him your ropes.


----------



## Packleader

Wow what an honor for the little man!! Duke will be so proud and will be right next to Coley on the journey telling him all the secrets you don't know. Okay maybe not all he will have to save something for later but he will be there all the same.


----------



## Jo Ellen

My heart is so calm. Sad still, like you Cindy. It's bittersweet but my heart is calm. Cole is a gift from somewhere up above. I just know everything is going to be okay. Cole is going to show you the way from here.

Duke had one purpose. Cole has another. Both will be a part of you.


----------



## amy22

I know that Duke has a hand in everything puppy related. I hope that you and Coley have a wonderful life..and I agree with Cindy...each of our dogs have a purpose in our lives...and each hold a special place in our heats..and with each dog our hearts grow bigger and bigger....thanks to our wonderful dogs...
I am looking forward to seeing pictures of Coley and hearing Coley stories.
Hugs to you.....


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy:

What a beautiful thing Dee said and it's OH SO TRUE!
I know that Duke is smiling down and will watch over his Baby Brother Coley!
How exciting-getting a bed, crate, toys!!

The only adjustment will be having a "PUPPY" again! I just learned that when we got Tonka a month ago!! Ken and I hadn't had a pup for 10 years and you do forget!!! Love it, though!!


----------



## goldensmum

Am so very pleased that you are going to open your hearts to another golden - Duke will always be in your hearts, and Coley will find his own place there too, .and I know he will be telling others at the bridge it was because he taught you to love him so much that you will be able to love Coley too.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Duke is smiling down on you and I am sure he is very happy that you are giving him a baby brother. Duke will always have a special place in your heart. I am sure he led you to Coley.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Well, my puppy, we are leaving in a few minutes to make the drive to go meet Coley. I'm so sorry that your life here on earth ended up the way it did and if there was any way I could have prevented that I would have.

You were very brave and sweet up to the very very end. I love you so much and miss you. I know you already know who Coley is and what a sweet boy he must be. Thank you, Duke - my Duke - for introducing us into the magical world of Goldens. I will ALWAYS love and ALWAYS miss you. Please say hi to my momma for me, my boy. I miss you both.


----------



## cubbysan

You have so much love still to share.

Goldens are the happiest dogs I know. Duke wants his family to be happy, too. Dee is right.


----------



## puddinhd58

Cindy, I am glad you tumbled it around and Dee helped you make a decision. Duke will always and forever remain in your heart, as he should. 
But Golden's make our hearts grow bigger, so there is a little extra room there for Coley... Duke will be his guardian angel and will be honored to watch over the little guy for you....he will always be there for you... 
You KNOW he would have wanted your pain to lessen, dimmer and fade away.... Maybe Coley will help you with that...

Much love to you and big Hugs!!!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom

What Dee said is so profound. Duke is sending you a present in the form of Coley, he is telling you that it is ok to be happy again.

Congrats on the new family member, I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen

It's so hard sometimes to let go, especially of grief.

Cindy, you're doing the right thing and it's okay.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

Cindy

Just checking in on you, Dee, and Coley. 

Can't wait until you have this sweet boy, who I'm sure needs you, too!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Cindy, 

We are all on pins and needles....how did the meeting go? Do you have Coley?

By the way, Barkley is sending us signs from Doggie Heaven, in the form of tennis balls Toby finds on his walks. We got one today in fact! I blogged it here (also in the Rainbow Bridge tribute to my B boy):
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/blog.php?b=136
I am convinced Barkley is looking down on us with 20/20 vision (or whatever you need in doggie heaven) and with lots of curly fur, no allergies, no orthopedic issues and no cancer. I bet Duke is doing the same for you all. If you keep your eyes open I bet he'll send you some signs!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Cindy - hope all went well with your meeting with Coley. You are in our thoughts.


----------



## Duke's Momma

thank you everyone. Don't miss Coley's intro in the puppy section of the forum. :wavey:


----------



## Cheyenne's dad

Hey there, I have a place just over on the other side of the tunnel in Breck. I lost my guy to lymphoma almost two years ago this September. He was only a little over eight years old and the loss is still there. Getting ready to consider another and wish you the best in Loveland.

Dave


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hi, Dave!

Very good to meet you. There's several here from Colorado - Boulder, LaJunta and the Western Slope I believe. And, now you. I'm very sorry for your loss - cancer is an incideous disease that I hope and pray they find a cure or even a prevention very soon. It has taken too many loved ones, human and furbabies alike.

Good luck with your quest in finding another golden. Golden Retriever Rescue of the Rockies has alot of very nice dogs right now although I found them a little hard to deal with. Once approved we missed an appointment due to an illness in one of the members of "Grrr"'s families and never received another call. Ever.

However, that could very well be because Cole was waiting for us and his furever home.

Welcome to the forum - you'll find lots of great, wonderful folks here.


----------



## Solas Goldens

I'm so Sorry to hear of your news. I will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Bump*

bumping up!


----------



## Chloe Braun

our prayers are with you and your family! hang in there!


----------



## LDGrillo

I am so sorry to hear about your Duke. My Golden Mango also had lymphoma, at a younger age of 9 years. The best thing to do is keep on researching. I started feeding my dog a diet of Quinoa (rice) and cooked organic beef, along with freshly ground flax and other nutrients. I am not exactly sure on the recipe, but I will look for it. An awesome diet during this time will be helpful. My thoughts are with you...


----------



## Debles

I realize these threads are long but if you backtracked alittle you would see that both Duke and Selka have gone to Heaven.

Your advice might be put to better use to someone whose golden was still alive.


----------



## coppers-mom

Debles said:


> I realize these threads are long but if you backtracked alittle you would see that both Duke and Selka have gone to Heaven.
> 
> Your advice might be put to better use to someone whose golden was still alive.


It is so heartbreaking that we have lost many of our members this year, but so heart warming that these boys are still touching lives.

We hurt and we cry, but how special these boys were and are.:smooch:


----------



## coppers-mom

32,052?
bump


----------



## Duke's Momma

After seeing Meggie's thread being "resurrected" I wanted the same for my boy. When I have the time to cry and cry and cry (later tonight I'm sure) I will read some of the posts. 

The support we received from this wonderful group of people is what got me through the most difficult time of my life up to this point. Then, two months later (Apr. 11) was the most difficult time up to that point.

Thank you, my friends, for all of the support during those two times in my life that were so hard and my heart broke and broke and broke some more. I'm not ready for his thread to be lost in obscurity. He fought such a valiant fight, my beautiful brave red boy.

My baby boy Duke - are you having fun? So many more have joined you since you passed over the bridge. Continue to run free and hard and swim, swim, swim. Coley says thanks for the bed - it was delicious.


----------



## Duke's Momma

I just wanted to post a few of my favorite pictures just because. I know many have already seen them. Sorry for the repeats and sorry for so many.


----------



## tessalover

Duke was so Handsome! I'm sorry you lost him.

He greeted my Tessa at the Bridge...


----------



## Sally's Mom

What a handsome boy Duke is!! He is up there playing with my beloved Sally and Laney, but they are in charge because, "Girls, Rule!!"


----------



## magiclover

Such a sweet precious boy. Duke will never be forgotten. Moving on is so hard though. :no:


----------



## Jo Ellen

Such a beautiful boy, inside and out.

Love you, Duke :heartbeat


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Too many anniversaries on the horizon. Spring will be a hard season. Sweet Duke, so good to see his beautiful face.


----------



## Silver Rush

New to the forum, but wish to day that my heart is with you. We lost our wonderful Comet to Lymphoma over a year ago. My heart still aches. She was with us 15 1/2 wonderful years.


----------



## mylspen

Silver Rush said:


> New to the forum, but wish to day that my heart is with you. We lost our wonderful Comet to Lymphoma over a year ago. My heart still aches. She was with us 15 1/2 wonderful years.


 
You did good, I though I was short changed when I lost mine to the same after 12 years. But then I realized that was pretty much a full life so I didn't put her through more. It happened so quick. She was outside with the kids and came in and layed on the floor. It looked like the life was sucked out of her and had no energy. It later became obvious that she was dealing with this for a while and I didn't know it. I understand that they can tolerate a lot of pain compared to other dogs. 

The great thing was she had no health problems at all up until then. The only thing I noticed was she was getting slower with the old age. 

I'm still having a hard time with it. It is making very hard to go out and get another one. 

Someone needs to find a way to alter the gene that ages these dogs. Wouldn't that be great.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Just feeling sad today and wanted to resurrect this thread for a bit. Missing my boy and now with Cole having kennel cough and not feeling well at all. How we love them!

My brave, beautiful boy, Duke. I still miss you so terribly much. Almost 1 and 1/2 years since we said good bye - how is that possible? So much time and yet seems like yesterday.

Coley was to have a play date with Debles' Sasha and "maybe" Gunner on Thursday in Estes Park but with the kennel cough he can't go. Somehow show me you're watching us when we're there playing with everyone, please, my boy. It'll be doubly hard without you and now Coley too.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I still miss him too, Cindy. Not a day goes by that I don't think of you two, I mean that. 

Hope Coley gets to feeling better soon. Kennel cough? I wonder, if we've had a golden we love so much, if anything is ever really without worry again.

{{hugs}}


----------



## Duke's Momma

Jo Ellen said:


> I still miss him too, Cindy. Not a day goes by that I don't think of you two, I mean that.
> 
> Hope Coley gets to feeling better soon. Kennel cough? I wonder, if we've had a golden we love so much, if anything is ever really without worry again.
> 
> {{hugs}}


Thanks, Jo - I know you do. I know you love him like your own - as I do Daisy. Nope - nothing is every without worry - ever. Cole ran down to the ditch Saturday - was very hot - and went for a swim. He snuck off without us knowing. The run off is happening right now and the ditch is very fast, deep and the banks are very steep.

OMG! I was frantic!!!!! Here he comes - running up all happy and soaked. What a time he had!!!! I'm so glad he's such a powerful swimmer. We need to double watch that, though. My Coley boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*

I will always remember your Duke, too.
I know that he is watching over you and Coley everyday.
So sorry that Coley has the kennel cough and I hope he gets better very soon so that he can have a play date with Gunner and Sasha.
That is pretty scary that he ran down to the ditch!! Thank God Coley is alright!!


----------



## hubbub

Duke's Momma said:


> Just feeling sad today and wanted to resurrect this thread for a bit. Missing my boy and now with Cole having kennel cough and not feeling well at all. How we love them!
> 
> My brave, beautiful boy, Duke. I still miss you so terribly much. Almost 1 and 1/2 years since we said good bye - how is that possible? So much time and yet seems like yesterday.
> 
> Coley was to have a play date with Debles' Sasha and "maybe" Gunner on Thursday in Estes Park but with the kennel cough he can't go. Somehow show me you're watching us when we're there playing with everyone, please, my boy. It'll be doubly hard without you and now Coley too.


I've made it through the first 75 pages of this thread after seeing you bump it yesterday shortly after commenting on my girl. 

I decided stopped until after our appt tomorrow. I wrote down a note to myself - you said "Sometimes during these faith journeys the less information the better." 

So I'm going to quit reading for now and enjoy our slightly less humid evening together with lots of rubs and kisses.

I had to giggle through my tears at the pictures, smelly wet feet and the spaghetti/plastic bowl incident. It reminded me of coming home to her favorite rubber toy missing....we found it over several days and were separating poop to make sure it all passed. 

I hope Coley's doing better.


----------



## Duke's Momma

hubbub said:


> I've made it through the first 75 pages of this thread after seeing you bump it yesterday shortly after commenting on my girl.
> 
> I decided stopped until after our appt tomorrow. I wrote down a note to myself - you said "Sometimes during these faith journeys the less information the better."
> 
> So I'm going to quit reading for now and enjoy our slightly less humid evening together with lots of rubs and kisses.
> 
> I had to giggle through my tears at the pictures, smelly wet feet and the spaghetti/plastic bowl incident. It reminded me of coming home to her favorite rubber toy missing....we found it over several days and were separating poop to make sure it all passed.
> 
> I hope Coley's doing better.


Oddly, your post made me smile and strangely happy. I'm so glad that my ramblings and others comforting posts has helped bring a smile to your face. It's comforting to know that a complete stranger is reading our journey anew and relating to it while they embark on their own.

Thank you for your post.


----------



## coppers-mom

Jo Ellen said:


> I wonder, if we've had a golden we love so much, if anything is ever really without worry again.
> 
> {{hugs}}


It seems like in my case the answer is no although I am trying to work through that. 
They enrich our lives so very much it just makes it so hard to say good-bye, but the joy and love in the journey fills my/our heart.

Duke was such a beautiful boy and such a brave fighter as you were too. 
I hope Coley quickly gets over his kennel cough and is back to his youthful rambunctious self in no time.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Thanks for the well wishes with my boy Cole - he's feeling much better today and has only coughed a couple of times. 

Sadly he was to go up to Estes with us this afternoon to meet Debles and her boys and Dan and have a play date at the agility park there. None of that - he can't even go on walks until a week has passed since coughing. I thought the week would start today but maybe tomorrow. 

We're going up anyway. I can't wait to meet Deb & Dan and those 2 beautiful boys of theirs. Should be a fun couple of hours. It always makes me a little meloncholy to go up to Estes as it truly was one of Duke's favorite places to be. Deb & Dan are just now experiencing that without Selka. I feel for them. We cried together on the phone a few days ago.

So goes life, as much as I hate it. Coley got to sooth a gal's broken heart yesterday. Dee met a gal on a job that just lost her golden last week and picked up his ashes yesterday. No more dogs, so Coley got to meet her. He's such a big boy now. She fell in love with him, of course and he was a complete gentlemen. I'm so sad he won't be going with us.


----------



## Duke's Momma

For selfish reasons I'm bumping this up. Going through an emotional time right now and am reading through all of the posts. This seems like another life so long ago..............

Thank you everyone for allowing me to voice my feelings and such here. I thought it was the 11th of Sept. when he was dx'd but no, it was the 13th. What a diary this thread is. What a nightmare. I miss him still.

Thank you!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Strange, I've been thinking about you and Duke a lot lately. 

Another life so long ago ... how is it that life goes on at all after this? But it does, though I don't want to know it. It seems cruel in a way, doesn't it?

I still miss him too. Duke was there when my first sense of the golden community blossomed. The honeyearth, haha :heartbeat Losing him was epic to me also. 

{{hugs}}


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Hi Duke, MJ of Jazz & Jules here. Was thinking of you today, and Daisy and Tailer, Selka and so many others. When you see my Jazz, please grab her and hold her tightly, she will melt into your arms. Jules will roll around like crazy with you. Please tell them I love them. I miss them. I'm sorry.


----------

